# **** October Bumpkins 2010 ****



## buttonnose82

Update - Right lovely ladies, since i am relocating in a week (8th october eek!) and don't know how long i will be without internet connection, I have handed this thread over to the lovely Mrs_N who will now update everything as needed. The due date list can now be found in post number 2 (directly blow this one) in Mrs_N's post :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:blue: *October 2010* :pink:

:happydance: We have a total of 194 :baby: due in October! :happydance:
:angel: 19 angel babies, forever missed :angel:

****1st****
buttonnose82
Serenity81
genies girl
:angel: mum2morgan :angel:
ILoveShoes
texasamy79
Pompeychick
kitkez
:angel: Wantabean :angel:
xamyloux
charima
mrsgtobe
ellaandcallum
starsunshine

****2nd****
:angel: Rosie123 :angel:
armychica06
daniellerbee
holly
ruthnjason
pattysurveys
mrs.stokes
Red Rose

****3rd****
MrzLewis
grindle
biteable
KittyVentura
FrenchFry

****4th****
cdj1
:angel: Jolene :angel:
CymruEv
sherple
angie2312
ladypants
J_Girl

****5th****
EllaMom2B
kermy
ms_katy5
iwanta8a8y
princess86

****6th****
littleredhen
haacke_elisac
sam2eb
carol1
:angel: Bella_Ruze :angel:
:angel: Adelaide :angel:
lolababes
misscream
cjh

****7th****
DCLee
reallyready
cowhorsechic
mazee71
Purple Poirot
shel03785
**angel**

****8th****
:angel: Lizzie_Moon :angel:
aurora
subaru555
ttc_lolly
KELLY1984
LilDreamy
Bellatrix
laurietate25
Anxiousmom2b
LucyJ
BeanieBaby
going_crazy

****9th****
:angel: WannaB :angel:
Mayskip
TTCThirdBaby
Butterflyz
babytots
Pink Pumpkin
im_mi
Expecting1st
Clartylou
CharlieKeys
ttc_lolly
Newt4

****10th****
MommyMichele
Femme.fatale
jeniicie10
misscream
kstancook
:angel: TTCBabyN2010 :angel:
treezo
:angel: Josiejo :angel:
PreggyEggy
WantaBelly
waitin4numb3
a_nonniemouse
2805
angelandbump

****11th****
jillts
Staceiz19
diana.upton
jjsmommie

****12th****
laura6914
katix333
beeehere
Tiny A
TTC4No3
SarahhhLouise
Faerie

****13th****
anie
DJBSCANNON
mydreambelly
mrsmoatpcos
mum2boct2010
Nickela82

****14th****
nicnak
vpeterman720
l_sparkle
emmylou209
Babymama
Twiglet

****15th****
:angel: MrsCrabsticke :angel:
:angel: fifi-folle :angel:
Ash_xoxo
Jennnzee
Cherbare
SweetD
bambino_no2
bumbleberry

****16th****
wanabamummy
carmyz
silver_penny
Bubblesmum

****17th****
jopascoe
Nathyrra
ayh78
:angel: Honeykiss :angel:
:angel: moochacha :angel:
Dimbo
StonesWife
shyfox1988

****18th****
FierceAngel
Lawa
Kaylz
serenitylove
southernbell09
MissMegs

****19th****
AnnieB82
:angel: jmiller :angel:
jules_7k
leo_mummy
Lartjones
Jadelm
:angel: BibsAndBobs :angel:

****20th****
ilovemybump
:angel: Tasha :angel:
mummygiraffe
Sue Dunhym
chatterbox93

****21st****
Marrissa_E
Katenbubba3
MountainBelly
LuluSh
newly-wed77
:angel: Jaymes :angel:
tinkerbel

****22nd****
Steener11
Daddysgirl
wallace272
tigger1981
nurselochia
trumpetbum
wilsonbaby

****23rd****
sausages
juless
HNISophie
Katiie
brunettebimbo

****24th****
joclz1984
:angel: mlyn26 :angel:
leigh75

****25th****
hibiscus07
Belgiansunset
crazyrae
xsarahx
Jox
veganmum2be
ClaireNicole

****26th****
tabbicles
trollydolly
sophie-lou
AngelSerenity

****27th****
~chipper~
Abs1010
piesey
mrsfeehily
Novbaby08
brooklyn1
Mrs D
chelleb2

****28th****
uk_monkey
newblue
Aquarius77
sam78
sunshinegirl
babyfromgod
Soos

****29th****
NicoleB
MrsNut
Helenlou
Hoping
Kernow_mummy

****30th****
ssmith1503
Inlalaland
PeaceLoveBaby

****31st****
Captainj1
madge
AJbaby
​


----------



## buttonnose82

Mrs_N said:


> :happydance:
> 1st for me too please! :thumbup:

got you hun :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Yay! The Octobabies are here! Congrats girls! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm not to be added, but we were saying in 'september stars' there must be an october one due soon!!!

Congratulations to you both and wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. 

I'm sure you'll have quite a few more ladies here by the end of the week..FX'd. xx


----------



## apaton

congrats ladies :):)xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I'm sure by the end of the week there'll be a few of us! :happydance:


----------



## Lolalonia

Put me down for 1st Oct too please :) thx!! soo excited!


----------



## Neko

October already? Congrats, guys. :happydance:


----------



## Tanya83

Congratulations ladies!
I have 5 people in my family born in October, me included.
Now we have a possible August little one on the way which is really nice. H&H 9 months to all. xx


----------



## Starbucket

WOW!! October babiess!! I feel like I was just looking for the August babies thread for myself!! Best of luck ladies!! Happy and Healthy 9 to all of you!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Lolalonia said:


> Put me down for 1st Oct too please :) thx!! soo excited!

yay congratulations! :happydance:

you need to change your ticker though, if you are due on the 1st Oct you are 3 weeks 5 days along not 1 week 5 days :thumbup:
(because it's measured from 2 weeks before your conception date, or with the 'average' 28 day cycle from the first day of your last period)


----------



## Serenity81

Can you please put me down for the 1st of October aswell please, thankyou x


----------



## Serenity81

Mrs_N said:


> :happydance:
> 1st for me too please! :thumbup:

I can't believe it, I got my bfp on the 18th January aswell and we have the same due date :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:yipee: wohoo, thats 4 of us now for the 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## HollySSmith

Congrats guys! Can't believe there is already an October thread! I still feel like the new kid on the block :dohh:


----------



## buttonnose82

updated girls, 4 of us for the 1st already eek!


----------



## Boothh

hey girls, congrats to you alll!! all the best for the next 9months and hopefully ill be joining you in a few days FX for me xxx


----------



## Smurfette

Please can you add me for the 1st? Eep! So excited!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Smurfette said:


> Please can you add me for the 1st? Eep! So excited!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx

added you, congrats hun :)


----------



## Smurfette

Thanks lovely!! Been ttc for 2 1/2 years so all a bit overwhelming but sooooo excited!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Smurfette said:


> Thanks lovely!! Been ttc for 2 1/2 years so all a bit overwhelming but sooooo excited!!!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Ooooh another 1st October baby :cloud9: Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, I am so excited too :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi, can you add me for the 3rd for the moment, no doubt that will change after docs and scans!!!lol!! x


----------



## genies girl

hi everyone can you put me down for the 1st too please, really glad to be here x


----------



## Serenity81

genies girl said:


> hi everyone can you put me down for the 1st too please, really glad to be here x

Hi, wow another 1st October due date. This is fantastic, there are so many of us. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, congratulations :hugs: xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

All updated Girls! 

I am off to my parents for the weekend so might not be able to update any more until sunday :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:yipee: more October babes congrats girls!


----------



## Smurfette

Anyone had any thoughts about what we should 'be' (e.g. October Pumpkins etc)?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Smurfette said:


> Anyone had any thoughts about what we should 'be' (e.g. October Pumpkins etc)?
> 
> xxxxxxxx

I really like that; October Pumpkins :happydance: I think that's a fantastic name xxxx


----------



## Rosie123

Hi all, congratulations!!

Can you please put me down for the 2nd, I've just got my BFP on a digi.

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

updated :)


----------



## cdj1

Hi there!
I just got my :bfp: today! Please add me to 4 October due date!! My mum's birthday too!!
Thanks! x


----------



## buttonnose82

cdj1 said:


> Hi there!
> I just got my :bfp: today! Please add me to 4 October due date!! My mum's birthday too!!
> Thanks! x

added you :) congrats


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations to you all!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! xxx


----------



## Rosie123

.


----------



## buttonnose82

I was having pretty bad tummy cramps up until yesterday, but now i have awful lower back ache, I love my cupcake so much already even with all the pain he's giving me!


----------



## Rosie123

.


----------



## biteable

i think the doc will give me the 4th oct which online due dates come back as but i have a 21 day cycle and i found a site that i could put that in and it came back the 27th sept,so im not sure,and my digi test came back as 4-5 wks on weds all i know is my last af was 28th dec n my cycle is 21 days,can any1 shed any light on this 4 me plz x


----------



## Kaz1977

Hi everyone

I think I'm due a little pumpkin somewhere around October 5th :happydance:. Will get an exact date in a couple of weeks after an early scan.

Please add me too.

Kaz


----------



## buttonnose82

biteable said:


> i think the doc will give me the 4th oct which online due dates come back as but i have a 21 day cycle and i found a site that i could put that in and it came back the 27th sept,so im not sure,and my digi test came back as 4-5 wks on weds all i know is my last af was 28th dec n my cycle is 21 days,can any1 shed any light on this 4 me plz x

if you have a 21 day cycle i'd be inclined to say your due sept 27th, as soon as you find out, let us know if your an october and i'll add you :)


----------



## buttonnose82

Kaz1977 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I think I'm due a little pumpkin somewhere around October 5th :happydance:. Will get an exact date in a couple of weeks after an early scan.
> 
> Please add me too.
> 
> Kaz

add you :)


----------



## mum2morgan

Can you add me too for the 1st :happydance:
Need to sort myself some tickers out still


----------



## buttonnose82

mum2morgan said:


> Can you add me too for the 1st :happydance:
> Need to sort myself some tickers out still

added you

can't believe there are 7 of us for the 1st already!


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> mum2morgan said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me too for the 1st :happydance:
> Need to sort myself some tickers out still
> 
> added you
> 
> can't believe there are 7 of us for the 1st already!Click to expand...

I know, I can't believe there are 7 of us already either :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

wow, so many due on the 1st, it's fab! :happydance:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hi!
Please could you add me for the 1st too?! There's loads of us!
Thanks.
xx


----------



## shambaby

hello, congrats to everyone :cloud9:

i got my bfp at the weekend, and ff and i both think i will be due on the 1st as well!!! i am still a little nervous about being over here in 1st tri, but got up the courage to tip-toe over and see if i can meet a few ladies in the same boat.

wishing us all sticky :dust:


----------



## Serenity81

shambaby said:


> hello, congrats to everyone :cloud9:
> 
> i got my bfp at the weekend, and ff and i both think i will be due on the 1st as well!!! i am still a little nervous about being over here in 1st tri, but got up the courage to tip-toe over and see if i can meet a few ladies in the same boat.
> 
> wishing us all sticky :dust:

Hello, congratulations on your :bfp:I was a little nervous to join the forum at all but I am glad I did as I know if I am a little worried about anything then I can always find support here. You must be so excited, well done for having the courage to tip toe over. I am still quite anxious about being pregnant as it's very early days but I am trying to be positive so thanks for the sticky dust, have some in return :dust:
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated girls, 9 of us for the 1st! we were clearly all very busy a certain day or so hehe!

I am so excited as my ticker moved up a box today yay!


----------



## hayzeb

Wow, October babies are here already :happydance::happydance: time is flying. Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S* to the October Mama's !


----------



## subaru555

I'm apprehensive about adding our little family here - been testing with frer, I'll have it confirmed in a few days by the digi test and doctors but till then, after 6 years I'd like to experience it.

My EDD is 10th October 

x


----------



## buttonnose82

updated :)


----------



## subaru555

So how are you all feeling today? I've got cramps, just worried as due af at the weekend so it's still early days. My boobs had me up all night , they were so sore! And I still feel really "off" today.


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> all updated girls, 9 of us for the 1st! we were clearly all very busy a certain day or so hehe!
> 
> I am so excited as my ticker moved up a box today yay!

Ha ha, I was thinking that yesterday reading this thread, that we must have all been very busy at some point. Can't believe there are so many of us due on the first already :cloud9: Aww, I can't wait until my ticker moves up a box

EDIT: My ticker has moved up a box, yippee, we're off the mark xx


----------



## Serenity81

subaru555 said:


> I'm apprehensive about adding our little family here - been testing with frer, I'll have it confirmed in a few days by the digi test and doctors but till then, after 6 years I'd like to experience it.
> 
> My EDD is 10th October
> 
> x

Awww congratulations, I really hope you have a sticky bean in there. You must be so excited but apprehensive at the same time x


----------



## Serenity81

subaru555 said:


> So how are you all feeling today? I've got cramps, just worried as due af at the weekend so it's still early days. My boobs had me up all night , they were so sore! And I still feel really "off" today.

I am feeling okay today, my breasts are still very painful, especially when I am getting dressed in the morning and I am still very tired. I had some cramping and back pain this morning and I hate when it happens as it always sends me into a panic but other people have said it's completely normal to experience this as it's just your uterus etc getting ready for the next 9 months, congrats again xx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi, mine's due oct 5th


----------



## buttonnose82

updated :)


----------



## Smurfette

buttonnose82 said:


> all updated girls, 9 of us for the 1st! we were clearly all very busy a certain day or so hehe!
> 
> I am so excited as my ticker moved up a box today yay!

Maybe it's got something to do with the blue moon (2nd full moon in a calendar month) we had on New Years Eve making us all super fertile!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Yay october mummies already whoop whoop!!! Congrats girls x x x x x


----------



## KKSARAH

:happydance:Wow october babies already, this time last year we were just starting this thread:happydance:

Good Luck ladies and enjoy:hugs:

from an October 2009 mummyxxx


----------



## zenmommy526

wow! october mommies all ready! how exciting! congrats to all of you girls!!! hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

subaru555 said:


> I'm apprehensive about adding our little family here - been testing with frer, I'll have it confirmed in a few days by the digi test and doctors but till then, after 6 years I'd like to experience it.
> 
> My EDD is 10th October
> 
> x

wow congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

KKSARAH said:


> :happydance:Wow october babies already, this time last year we were just starting this thread:happydance:
> 
> Good Luck ladies and enjoy:hugs:
> 
> from an October 2009 mummyxxx

Thankyou, so nice of you to post and congratulations on your gorgeous little bundle of joy xx


----------



## Serenity81

zenmommy526 said:


> wow! october mommies all ready! how exciting! congrats to all of you girls!!! hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!!!

Thank you so much :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

starsunshine said:


> Hi, mine's due oct 5th

congratulations!


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm feeling okay - my digi yesterday afternoon came back at pregnant 2-3 weeks, so nice to see those words! 
saving my last one for next week to see the 3+, then I've promised to stop testing :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them and i wanna yelp lol future hubby better keep his distance when he gets home


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them and i wanna yelp lol future hubby better keep his distance when he gets home

I am exactly the same with my boobs; I am in absolute agony. I have a 4 year old and he was sitting on my knee earlier and threw his head back hitting my boobs and I almost shot through the roof!! It was so painful, I can't bear them being touched by anything, even putting my bra on is a nightmare. On the other hand I am probably not helping the situation by pushing and prodding at them


----------



## buttonnose82

Serenity81 said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them and i wanna yelp lol future hubby better keep his distance when he gets home
> 
> I am exactly the same with my boobs; I am in absolute agony. I have a 4 year old and he was sitting on my knee earlier and threw his head back hitting my boobs and I almost shot through the roof!! It was so painful, I can't bear them being touched by anything, even putting my bra on is a nightmare. On the other hand I am probably not helping the situation by pushing and prodding at themClick to expand...

I just put my pj's on at 5pm just so i could take my bra off because they hurt so much lol


----------



## Mrs_N

aw, that can't be much fun! 
mine are not so sore, only if I prod them really hard. but then I never really suffer with sore boobs at af time either :shrug:
kinda wish they were more sore so I had another sign!


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm cautiously poking my head in! EDD is the 10th, getting confirmed by Dr tomorrow! Pics in the gallery!


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them and i wanna yelp lol future hubby better keep his distance when he gets home
> 
> I am exactly the same with my boobs; I am in absolute agony. I have a 4 year old and he was sitting on my knee earlier and threw his head back hitting my boobs and I almost shot through the roof!! It was so painful, I can't bear them being touched by anything, even putting my bra on is a nightmare. On the other hand I am probably not helping the situation by pushing and prodding at themClick to expand...
> 
> I just put my pj's on at 5pm just so i could take my bra off because they hurt so much lolClick to expand...

What a great idea, that's what I'm going away to do, put on my pj's and put my feet up. I am like a zombie by this time of the night, need matchsticks to keep my eyes open, lol


----------



## Serenity81

MommyMichele said:


> I'm cautiously poking my head in! EDD is the 10th, getting confirmed by Dr tomorrow! Pics in the gallery!

Aw congratulations on your :bfp: That's fantastic news :hugs: xx


----------



## subaru555

buttonnose82 said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them
> 
> I just put my pj's on at 5pm just so i could take my bra off because they hurt so much lol
> 
> Me too - I put my PJ's on when I got straight in from work! They aren't as sore tonight.
> 
> re any of you girls experiencing period cramps??? Mine are quite sore and getting worried periods coming soon!! God!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mum2morgan

subaru555 said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them
> 
> I just put my pj's on at 5pm just so i could take my bra off because they hurt so much lol
> 
> Me too - I put my PJ's on when I got straight in from work! They aren't as sore tonight.
> 
> re any of you girls experiencing period cramps??? Mine are quite sore and getting worried periods coming soon!! God!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, had cramps everytime and have them now. Along with a heavy uterus feeling and because i have extra cm i keep thinking i've come on. Driving me insane although i remember it with my girls. Knicker watch has gone into overdrive lol.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## texasamy79

Hi there! I'm brand new and due Oct 1 as well! So excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## armychica06

I am due on the 2nd

Beta quants- 

9 DPO - 15
11 DPO - 48
16 DPO - 842
Ultrasound looks good but can't see the bean yet- next ultrasound for the 8th.


----------



## vermeil

wow october due dates already?? I'm sneaking in here from the august crowd to say it's CRAZY how quickly time flies. It seems just yesterday august dates were starting to appear in here.

Next thing we know we'll be rushing to the hospital to deliver these beans ;)


----------



## Serenity81

mum2morgan said:


> subaru555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> my bb's are killing me! I swear anything even brushes them
> 
> I just put my pj's on at 5pm just so i could take my bra off because they hurt so much lol
> 
> Me too - I put my PJ's on when I got straight in from work! They aren't as sore tonight.
> 
> re any of you girls experiencing period cramps??? Mine are quite sore and getting worried periods coming soon!! God!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, had cramps everytime and have them now. Along with a heavy uterus feeling and because i have extra cm i keep thinking i've come on. Driving me insane although i remember it with my girls. Knicker watch has gone into overdrive lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been experiencing cramps also and got a very sharp aching pain in the right hand side of my lower stomach this morning which really freaked me out but it seems to have gone now. I have loads of extra cm and each time I feel it I automatically go to the toilet to check my knickers, lol. I am a crazy knicker checker tooClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Serenity81

armychica06 said:


> I am due on the 2nd
> 
> Beta quants-
> 
> 9 DPO - 15
> 11 DPO - 48
> 16 DPO - 842
> Ultrasound looks good but can't see the bean yet- next ultrasound for the 8th.

Congratulations on your :bfp: I have my first scan on the 10th February.. can't wait but it seems like ages away


----------



## Serenity81

texasamy79 said:


> Hi there! I'm brand new and due Oct 1 as well! So excited I can hardly stand it!

Hi :hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump and congratulations on your :bfp:There are so many of us due on October 1st, it's so exciting


----------



## Serenity81

vermeil said:


> wow october due dates already?? I'm sneaking in here from the august crowd to say it's CRAZY how quickly time flies. It seems just yesterday august dates were starting to appear in here.
> 
> Next thing we know we'll be rushing to the hospital to deliver these beans ;)

Yes, and so many of us due on the 1st! We must have all been really busy! I really hope the next few weeks go in a bit quicker as time seems to be dragging in just now. Thanks for popping in :hugs:


----------



## mum2morgan

started bleeding this morning :(


----------



## Serenity81

mum2morgan said:


> started bleeding this morning :(

Oh honey, is the bleeding heavy?


----------



## Mrs_N

mum2morgan said:


> started bleeding this morning :(

:hugs: I really hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

mum2morgan said:


> started bleeding this morning :(

oh hunny, i really hope everything is ok :hug:


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated girls! congrats to the new girlies that have joined us!


----------



## mum2morgan

Serenity81 said:


> mum2morgan said:
> 
> 
> started bleeding this morning :(
> 
> Oh honey, is the bleeding heavy?Click to expand...

Yes it is heavy, with bad cramping and passing some clots and tissue so it's all over :cry:


----------



## Serenity81

mum2morgan said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2morgan said:
> 
> 
> started bleeding this morning :(
> 
> Oh honey, is the bleeding heavy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is heavy, with bad cramping and passing some clots and tissue so it's all over :cry:Click to expand...

Oh god honey I am so so sorry. I really don't know what else to say to you as it wont make your pain any less. Big hugs :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## buttonnose82

mum2morgan said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2morgan said:
> 
> 
> started bleeding this morning :(
> 
> Oh honey, is the bleeding heavy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is heavy, with bad cramping and passing some clots and tissue so it's all over :cry:Click to expand...

oh hunny, i am so sorry :( :hug:


----------



## subaru555

So sorry for your loss xxxx

Is anyone else cramping today? Mine keep coming and going - so tired and dizzy.


----------



## Serenity81

subaru555 said:


> So sorry for your loss xxxx
> 
> Is anyone else cramping today? Mine keep coming and going - so tired and dizzy.

I haven't had any cramping today, apart from a really sharp pain I had in the lower right part of my tummy this morning which has gone. But tiredness wise I am absolutely wiped out. I honestly feel like I can't move as I am so tired. I have been saying for the past hour that I am going to go and do some washing or something but I have zero energy! I only get the dizziness occasionally


----------



## Smurfette

I'm so so sorry mum2morgan. Thinking of you and sending :hug:

xxxxxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

my cramping has eased alot these past few days, now i just get a twinge here and there through out the day but it is more backache right now but again not so bad

Boob's however ..... now thats a different story ....... ouch!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone,

I'm due October 5th... my 1st (at 37)... really nervous... and so incredibly hopeful! First dr's appointment is Feb 2.

No symptoms, really, though I discovered that I get pretty lightheaded if I don't eat every 4 hours. 

Sticky dust to us all!!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

awww congrats :) added you to the list :)


----------



## im_mi

Im so sorry for your loss, mum2morgan :cry:

Well my EDD is 4th october, does anyone mind if i join your thread? Im so excited! :happydance: no major symptoms as of yet, nausea on and off and plenty of muscular pain. getting some sharp twinges in my pelvic muscles and in my back, and some cramps. Im not concerned though as i got all of this and worse with my first baby, had horrendous cramps until 11 weeks and again from about 28 weeks! ha! 

anyway, nice to meet you all!


----------



## Femme.fatale.

Hey ladies October 10 for me. After 2 failed pregnancies I hope this one is very very very sticky.. Got my BFP, very positive, at 8DPO. Another positive at 9DPO, and another this morning at 10DPO!! Hoping that's a good sign!!! =)


----------



## LunaBean

Femme.fatale. said:


> Hey ladies October 10 for me. After 2 failed pregnancies I hope this one is very very very sticky.. Got my BFP, very positive, at 8DPO. Another positive at 9DPO, and another this morning at 10DPO!! Hoping that's a good sign!!! =)

Thats my birthday! :)

Can I be added please! I'm due on the 8th, 2 days b4 my 26th bday! :happydance: Very cautious at the mo, lines are kinda skinny and not very dark yet! I have cramps only in one side, kinda where my hip is, and getting sharp twinges off and on, and so so tired! Was sick yesterday on the train, thats why I tested early lol. hope this one sticks!!!! :kiss:


----------



## littleredhen

Hi Ladies!!! Can you put me down for the 6th :happydance:!


----------



## Serenity81

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm due October 5th... my 1st (at 37)... really nervous... and so incredibly hopeful! First dr's appointment is Feb 2.
> 
> No symptoms, really, though I discovered that I get pretty lightheaded if I don't eat every 4 hours.
> 
> Sticky dust to us all!!!!

*Congratulations on your , what fantastic news. I didn't have any symptoms with my youngest son and didn't know I was pregnant until I had missed my period *



im_mi said:


> Im so sorry for your loss, mum2morgan :cry:
> 
> Well my EDD is 4th october, does anyone mind if i join your thread? Im so excited! :happydance: no major symptoms as of yet, nausea on and off and plenty of muscular pain. getting some sharp twinges in my pelvic muscles and in my back, and some cramps. Im not concerned though as i got all of this and worse with my first baby, had horrendous cramps until 11 weeks and again from about 28 weeks! ha!
> 
> anyway, nice to meet you all!

*Hi of course nobody minds you joining the thread, the more the merrier so as we can all support each other Congratulations on your  it is so exciting, think I did about 5 tests because I couldn't quite believe it. I have had some aches and pains, nausea, dizziness, sore boobs, and I am so so tired. Nice to meet you *



Femme.fatale. said:


> Hey ladies October 10 for me. After 2 failed pregnancies I hope this one is very very very sticky.. Got my BFP, very positive, at 8DPO. Another positive at 9DPO, and another this morning at 10DPO!! Hoping that's a good sign!!! =)

*Hey, congratulations on your , I really hope that bean is a very very sticky one for you*



Lizzie_Moon said:


> *Hello, congratulations on your , my lines were very skinny to start with aswell but the more tests I did the darker the lines got.*
> 
> Loads of sticky dust for all you ladies :dust: :dust: and congrats again xxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

littleredhen said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Can you put me down for the 6th :happydance:!

Congratulations :hugs: xxxx


----------



## DCLee

Hiya! I'm October 7 (I think!) I still need to go to the doc's, but that is what the online calculators tell me.


----------



## Serenity81

DCLee said:


> Hiya! I'm October 7 (I think!) I still need to go to the doc's, but that is what the online calculators tell me.

Congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I will be due in October if all is well, although wont be joining you all for a while.x


----------



## shorman

Hiya i have come to join i found out today i am pregnant!! am thinking by the Calculator i am 3 weeks and i am due on the 9th of october. so ladies what is are name going to be?




Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev281pr___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/15ME.png


----------



## Serenity81

shorman said:


> Hiya i have come to join i found out today i am pregnant!! am thinking by the Calculator i am 3 weeks and i am due on the 9th of october. so ladies what is are name going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!
> ]

Aw congratulations on your :bfp:
I think someone suggested earlier on in the thread that we could have been called the october pumpkins, which I thought was a really good name. Does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Serenity81

Sassy_TTC said:


> I will be due in October if all is well, although wont be joining you all for a while.x[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope everything turns out okay for you, looking forward to seeing you soon x


----------



## MommyMichele

im_mi said:


> Im so sorry for your loss, mum2morgan :cry:
> 
> Well my EDD is 4th october, does anyone mind if i join your thread? Im so excited! :happydance: no major symptoms as of yet, nausea on and off and plenty of muscular pain. getting some sharp twinges in my pelvic muscles and in my back, and some cramps. Im not concerned though as i got all of this and worse with my first baby, had horrendous cramps until 11 weeks and again from about 28 weeks! ha!
> 
> anyway, nice to meet you all!

WOOHOO! We're pregnant at the same time!! Congrats hun! :hugs:

Beta results in the am!


----------



## Snowbean

I think I'll be early Oct too if all goes well. Terrified at the moment because bad cramps xx best luck to everyone for healthy pregnancies and babies xx


----------



## littleredhen

I love the name October Pumpkins! Its perfect! So I said earlier that I am due on Oct 6th but I really didnt say anything about myself...sorry! I am 27 DH is 29 and we are FINALLY pg with our first little one :happydance:!!! We started ttc in June of 2009 and after 7 cycles (my lucky number, I should have known!!!) we finally managed a :bfp:. I took the test on the 25th because all the girls that visit my journal thought for sure that I was and sure enough, they were right!!! I am looking forward to getting to all of you ladies!!! How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx


----------



## subaru555

littleredhen said:


> How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx

6 Years. Not one bfp ever before now.


----------



## Serenity81

Snowbean said:


> I think I'll be early Oct too if all goes well. Terrified at the moment because bad cramps xx best luck to everyone for healthy pregnancies and babies xx

Aw honey, I hope everything turns out okay for you, I will keep my fingers crossed for you and thanks for the words of support. I really hope you will be joining us soon :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## littleredhen

subaru555 said:


> littleredhen said:
> 
> 
> How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx
> 
> 6 Years. Not one bfp ever before now.Click to expand...

Holy Cow!!! Thats insanity!! Do they know why?!?! Well HUGE congrats to you honey...sending loads of sticky baby dust your way!!! xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## EternalRose

Congratulations ladies :happydance:,

I just wanted to say please try and enjoy first tri as much as possible. I was constantly feeling nervous, and I didnt want to do anything but sleep and wake up until my 12 week scan but here I am now. It goes so fast, cherish every moment x x x :hugs: x x


----------



## Serenity81

littleredhen said:


> I love the name October Pumpkins! Its perfect! So I said earlier that I am due on Oct 6th but I really didnt say anything about myself...sorry! I am 27 DH is 29 and we are FINALLY pg with our first little one :happydance:!!! We started ttc in June of 2009 and after 7 cycles (my lucky number, I should have known!!!) we finally managed a :bfp:. I took the test on the 25th because all the girls that visit my journal thought for sure that I was and sure enough, they were right!!! I am looking forward to getting to all of you ladies!!! How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx

I love the name aswell, I think it's fantastic; October pumpkins :happydance: 
I am 28, this is bubba number 4 for me and we have been trying only since December last year so I have been extremely fortunate in conceiving so quickly. My other children are 9, 6 and 4 and my other half is a wonderful man. Congratulations again on your :bfp:and I am looking forward to getting to know you aswell xxx


----------



## Serenity81

EternalRose said:


> Congratulations ladies :happydance:,
> 
> I just wanted to say please try and enjoy first tri as much as possible. I was constantly feeling nervous, and I didnt want to do anything but sleep and wake up until my 12 week scan but here I am now. It goes so fast, cherish every moment x x x :hugs: x x

Thankyou so much for your words of support, I kind of feel like a frightened rabbit at the moment and really wish I could settle down and enjoy this magical time. That is the way I feel right now, that I could quite easily just go to sleep and wake up when my 12 week scan is here, but I have made a deal with myself today that I am going to try harder to worry less and relax more xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

mommy2morgan massive :hugs:

i like october pumpkins too, thats cute! :yipee:

wow, lots of peeps now, congrats everyone! :dust:

we'd been trying for a year, never had a bfp before! 

still another week until I see my GP, I can't wait! not that she'll do anything but I'm so excited to tell her lol!
I too have been feeling very light headed and tired. not getting cramps as such - more twinges and pulling/stretchy sensations.


----------



## EternalRose

Serenity81 said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies :happydance:,
> 
> I just wanted to say please try and enjoy first tri as much as possible. I was constantly feeling nervous, and I didnt want to do anything but sleep and wake up until my 12 week scan but here I am now. It goes so fast, cherish every moment x x x :hugs: x x
> 
> Thankyou so much for your words of support, I kind of feel like a frightened rabbit at the moment and really wish I could settle down and enjoy this magical time. That is the way I feel right now, that I could quite easily just go to sleep and wake up when my 12 week scan is here, but I have made a deal with myself today that I am going to try harder to worry less and relax more xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I know how you feel hun, big hugs to you..:hugs: I was the same, but I just took each day as it came and kept myself quite peaceful for the first trimester, I read books, made cakes , and stayed away from drama..:haha: Keeping yourself relaxed or pampered is really good for you in first tri. It is at any time, but I think its important to make more of an effort to do these things in first tri, when your worried e.t.c It helps so much x x x


----------



## shorman

ooopa sorry forgot to introduce myself in all the excitment my name is sabrina i am 21 and i live with my OH and we have a 7 month old princess and umm this was a shock bfp as i never thought it would be so quick but i got my bfp the first month of proply trying we couldnt before as OH work was mental and well having a baby you dont get much time lol. i love october bumpkins very cute xx





Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev281pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png


----------



## littleredhen

Shorman, you might be on to something...I think that October Bumpkins is really cute!!!


----------



## shorman

cool well thats decided then. picture ideas???xx





Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev281pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png


----------



## Serenity81

EternalRose said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies :happydance:,
> 
> I just wanted to say please try and enjoy first tri as much as possible. I was constantly feeling nervous, and I didnt want to do anything but sleep and wake up until my 12 week scan but here I am now. It goes so fast, cherish every moment x x x :hugs: x x
> 
> Thankyou so much for your words of support, I kind of feel like a frightened rabbit at the moment and really wish I could settle down and enjoy this magical time. That is the way I feel right now, that I could quite easily just go to sleep and wake up when my 12 week scan is here, but I have made a deal with myself today that I am going to try harder to worry less and relax more xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel hun, big hugs to you..:hugs: I was the same, but I just took each day as it came and kept myself quite peaceful for the first trimester, I read books, made cakes , and stayed away from drama..:haha: Keeping yourself relaxed or pampered is really good for you in first tri. It is at any time, but I think its important to make more of an effort to do these things in first tri, when your worried e.t.c It helps so much x x xClick to expand...

I cannot thank you enough for your posts, they in themselves have made me feel really relaxed and positive. Instead of concentrating on what could go wrong I should be concentrating on enjoying this magical time, as it's time I wont get back when past. I think I have been focusing too much on the negative and not enough on the positive, so tomorrow I am going to pick something relaxing or fun to do and do it. Thanks so much again xxxx


----------



## shambaby

yay, october bumpkins! there are so many already - i wonder if any of us will get moved to september, though?

nice to get to know people a little better, so i will introduce myself, too:

hubby and i have been married for 18 months, together for 7 years (15 if you count the off-again-on-again years). i have just turned 32 and hubby 36, and this will be our 1st baba. we had been ttc for 6 months when this bfp came along. i had a chemical in october, which is making me a little nervous but i am reassured by the fact that this time the lines were much stronger, plus i feel pregnant, which i didn't really last time. it seems sore boobs are the symptom of the moment, i have them, too, but mine are actually far worse when i take my bra off, as they feel so heavy too. i am having some mild cramping, and a little nausea and i am sooo tired - will be going to bed very soon (almost 10pm) and i never go to bed much before midnight normally. i have my first gp appointment tomorrow.

sham xxx


----------



## armychica06

littleredhen said:


> How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx

This was my first try but I am coming from two miscarriages in the past 4 months. We started TTCing July 09 and hoping this is the one that is going to stick.


----------



## Serenity81

armychica06 said:


> littleredhen said:
> 
> 
> How long was everyone ttc for before their magical :bfp:?? xxx
> 
> This was my first try but I am coming from two miscarriages in the past 4 months. We started TTCing July 09 and hoping this is the one that is going to stick.Click to expand...

Congratulations, sending loads of sticky dust your way :dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## FrenchFry

Hello everyone!! You can put me down for October 1st as well :) I tried to concieve (like really tried) for three months. I then stopped and decided to let things come as they may and 2 months later here I am! Very excited but also NERVOUS! I just hope everything is okay..


----------



## Serenity81

FrenchFry said:


> Hello everyone!! You can put me down for October 1st as well :) I tried to concieve (like really tried) for three months. I then stopped and decided to let things come as they may and 2 months later here I am! Very excited but also NERVOUS! I just hope everything is okay..

Aw congratulations on your :bfp: what fantastic news and another one for the 1st October aswell :happydance: I am also very excited but worry has been taking over recently although I have made a pact with myself to do less worrying and more relaxing xx:hugs:


----------



## FrenchFry

Serenity81 said:


> FrenchFry said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! You can put me down for October 1st as well :) I tried to concieve (like really tried) for three months. I then stopped and decided to let things come as they may and 2 months later here I am! Very excited but also NERVOUS! I just hope everything is okay..
> 
> Aw congratulations on your :bfp: what fantastic news and another one for the 1st October aswell :happydance: I am also very excited but worry has been taking over recently although I have made a pact with myself to do less worrying and more relaxing xx:hugs:Click to expand...

I KNOW! I am so paranoid. I mean like I think I may have something mentally wrong with me. I am having cramps, and though I know this is common it is still scaring me to death and I keep checking myself for blood every 30 min. I also keep feeling my boobies to make sure they still hurt and am wondering what is wrong because I don't have morning sickness yet! I haven't yet seen a doctor, but am seeing one next Friday. I think they are just checking for pregnancy at that time and won't be doing any scans.


----------



## texasamy79

I didn't really introduce myself yet either! My name is Amy and I'm 30, DH is 30 as well. We've been ttc our 1st since September- this was cycle #5. DH is in the military and deploys to Afghanistan in the fall, so this was our last cycle of trying before we were going to put it on hold for a while (I don't want to have the baby while he's gone- that sounds like no fun.) SOOO we weren't really thinking this was going to be the month, but I started having symptoms RIGHT away. Like 4 DPO I felt dizzy and nautious and tired and thought I was coming down with something. Then at 6 DPO my boobs got HUGE and my stomach got all gurguly. I kept telling myself it was just period symptoms but they were pretty unusual period symptoms for me. 

I don't usually test early but DH was leaving for 3 weeks to go do some training on 10 DPO, so I thought I'd give it a shot on day 9. Not even with FMU- it was about 8pm and he was packing his stuff and I thought, what the heck! Well, to my surprise, the FAINTEST line I've ever seen showed up! Neither one of us wanted to believe it was real because it was REALLY early and the line was so faint. But I kept testing and the line kept getting darker and on 12 DPO I finally got up the guts to use a Clear Blue Easy Digital and after less than 10 seconds it said PREGNANT! Best moment ever! 

I went to the Doctor last friday to get it confirmed, and have since been refered to the OBGYN for my first appointment during my 7th week.

I'm 4 weeks 5 days along right now, due October 1 according to the doctor. If you base my due date on when I ovulate and not the first day of my last period, I'd be due Sept 30th, but I think I want to stick with the october mommies, because aren't most first pregnancies past their due date anyway?

Anyway, I'm so excited to be here and so nervous and hopeful that it sticks all at the same time. I've been lurking for a while while we were TTC (we actually did the SMEP plan this month for the first time which I found on this board, and it seems to have worked for us!)


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hi girls! I can I join? I just got my :bfp: yesterday! 

My name is Elisa and I live in Seattle and work as a nurse! My hubby and I started "trying" as soon as I had my Implanon removed in November. I had :witch: exactly thirty days later, and just got our :bfp: in the first month! :happydance: We are so excited! I had my blood drawn yesterday (it's nice working in a clinic!) and my HCG levels were close to 50 and I think I'm around 12-13 DPO today! I'm so stoked to finally get to be a mom, but I'm nervous at the same time! I hope the baby sticks!!


----------



## Serenity81

FrenchFry said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrenchFry said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! You can put me down for October 1st as well :) I tried to concieve (like really tried) for three months. I then stopped and decided to let things come as they may and 2 months later here I am! Very excited but also NERVOUS! I just hope everything is okay..
> 
> Aw congratulations on your :bfp: what fantastic news and another one for the 1st October aswell :happydance: I am also very excited but worry has been taking over recently although I have made a pact with myself to do less worrying and more relaxing xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW! I am so paranoid. I mean like I think I may have something mentally wrong with me. I am having cramps, and though I know this is common it is still scaring me to death and I keep checking myself for blood every 30 min. I also keep feeling my boobies to make sure they still hurt and am wondering what is wrong because I don't have morning sickness yet! I haven't yet seen a doctor, but am seeing one next Friday. I think they are just checking for pregnancy at that time and won't be doing any scans.Click to expand...

Ha ha, I could have written that post as it sounds like me!! I can't remember experiencing any of these symptoms in my previous pregnancies but for some reason I seem to be super sensitised in this one. I have been suffering from cramps and bad back pain which has really freaked me out and I am constantly going to the toilet to make sure I am not bleeding. I also wrote in a thread the other day how I keep poking and prodding at my boobs to make sure they are still sore!! I haven't had any morning sickness in any of my pregnancies; nausea yes, actual sickness no, so please don't take that as a bad sign just because you aren't suffering from any yet. Good luck with your doctors appointment, I had mine last Friday and he basically told me to sit back and wait until I got my 12 week scan appointment through, but I went and booked a private scan with a clinic which is on the 10th February. Really looking forward to that but will be super nervous too


----------



## Serenity81

texasamy79 said:


> I didn't really introduce myself yet either! My name is Amy and I'm 30, DH is 30 as well. We've been ttc our 1st since September- this was cycle #5. DH is in the military and deploys to Afghanistan in the fall, so this was our last cycle of trying before we were going to put it on hold for a while (I don't want to have the baby while he's gone- that sounds like no fun.) SOOO we weren't really thinking this was going to be the month, but I started having symptoms RIGHT away. Like 4 DPO I felt dizzy and nautious and tired and thought I was coming down with something. Then at 6 DPO my boobs got HUGE and my stomach got all gurguly. I kept telling myself it was just period symptoms but they were pretty unusual period symptoms for me.
> 
> I don't usually test early but DH was leaving for 3 weeks to go do some training on 10 DPO, so I thought I'd give it a shot on day 9. Not even with FMU- it was about 8pm and he was packing his stuff and I thought, what the heck! Well, to my surprise, the FAINTEST line I've ever seen showed up! Neither one of us wanted to believe it was real because it was REALLY early and the line was so faint. But I kept testing and the line kept getting darker and on 12 DPO I finally got up the guts to use a Clear Blue Easy Digital and after less than 10 seconds it said PREGNANT! Best moment ever!
> 
> I went to the Doctor last friday to get it confirmed, and have since been refered to the OBGYN for my first appointment during my 7th week.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 5 days along right now, due October 1 according to the doctor. If you base my due date on when I ovulate and not the first day of my last period, I'd be due Sept 30th, but I think I want to stick with the october mommies, because aren't most first pregnancies past their due date anyway?
> 
> Anyway, I'm so excited to be here and so nervous and hopeful that it sticks all at the same time. I've been lurking for a while while we were TTC (we actually did the SMEP plan this month for the first time which I found on this board, and it seems to have worked for us!)

Thankyou for taking the time to tell us your story and amazing that on your last try before you stopped for a while you conceived! I got pregnancy symptoms very early also and I did a test which came up negative, but I have since discovered that I was testing too early as 4 days later I tested again and a very faint line appeared. Five tests later and I am managing to resist the urge to test again as I don't think the line will get any darker than the last one I did. And another mummy to be due on the first october, that is just amazing, there must be something in the air us all conceiving at the same time. I am also very excited and nervous all at the same time. Have some sticky dust for luck :dust: and congratulations xx


----------



## Serenity81

haacke_elisac said:


> Hi girls! I can I join? I just got my :bfp: yesterday!
> 
> My name is Elisa and I live in Seattle and work as a nurse! My hubby and I started "trying" as soon as I had my Implanon removed in November. I had :witch: exactly thirty days later, and just got our :bfp: in the first month! :happydance: We are so excited! I had my blood drawn yesterday (it's nice working in a clinic!) and my HCG levels were close to 50 and I think I'm around 12-13 DPO today! I'm so stoked to finally get to be a mom, but I'm nervous at the same time! I hope the baby sticks!!

Hi and congratulations on your :bfp:, so exciting isn't it? I conceived very quickly after trying aswell which I feel very blessed about as I have read the problems that some women have had trying to. I am the same, excited and nervous, but I know it will all be totally worth it in the end. Have some super strength sticky dust :dust::dust: and congrats again xx


----------



## aurora

Oh hey! Let me be the first one for the 8th!

I'm due the 10th if going by LMP but I O'd early so I'm using that date!

Thank you :flower:


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hi Aurora! We got our BFP on the same day :) Exciting!


----------



## aurora

haacke_elisac said:


> Hi Aurora! We got our BFP on the same day :) Exciting!

Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## jeniicie10

CONGRATS everyone!!!! please add me to the 10th!!!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies can I join. I probably won't post much til my first scan after my history 2 early losses and late loss at 19 weeks but once my confidence grows and I know Jellybean is ok i will post more often. I am due 2nd Oct according to lmp but know that date will change at the scan due to me ovulating later then most. x


----------



## WannaB

Okay I need all the PMA I can get, cause Im shitting myself! :rofl: Due date is the 9th!


----------



## Serenity81

aurora said:


> Oh hey! Let me be the first one for the 8th!
> 
> I'm due the 10th if going by LMP but I O'd early so I'm using that date!
> 
> Thank you :flower:

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

jeniicie10 said:


> CONGRATS everyone!!!! please add me to the 10th!!!

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

babytots said:


> Hi ladies can I join. I probably won't post much til my first scan after my history 2 early losses and late loss at 19 weeks but once my confidence grows and I know Jellybean is ok i will post more often. I am due 2nd Oct according to lmp but know that date will change at the scan due to me ovulating later then most. x

Hi, and congratulations on your :bfp: I really hope everything goes okay for you and I am so sorry for your losses. I had a late loss at 24 weeks when one of my identical twins died in the womb so I know how painful it is :hugs: xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Right girlies, looks like we were busy yesterday hehe I *think*I got you all (there was about 6 pages to go through!) so can you just check the front page to check I got you, if not then let me know

Congrats to all those that got their :bfp: recently and welcome to all you new mummy's 2 be and october bumpkins :)

:hugs:


----------



## subaru555

Cramps eased a bit today and now have no appetite at all. Boobs aren't sore anymore.


----------



## Jolene

Hi Girls

Did a HPT yesterday and HCG blood test and I got my :bfp: Please add me to the list. I am due on the 4th.

I'm very excited to join you all :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

Jolene said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Did a HPT yesterday and HCG blood test and I got my :bfp: Please add me to the list. I am due on the 4th.
> 
> I'm very excited to join you all :hugs:

I added you! congrats :hug:


----------



## Snowbean

still cramping but no bleeding. Feeling very protective and worried over my little bean Will dr be able to give me my exact due date when I see him? I know how to work it out but I was on pill so not sure if that changes how you work it out? Does anyone know? Love at you all October mummypumpkins xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

WannaB said:


> Okay I need all the PMA I can get, cause Im shitting myself! :rofl: Due date is the 9th!

Hi WannaB! Sounds like we're both pretty nervous! Congrats to all and here's to super-sticky beans for everyone!!!

:hugs:

- Ella

my 1st @ 37!!!


----------



## Serenity81

Jolene said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Did a HPT yesterday and HCG blood test and I got my :bfp: Please add me to the list. I am due on the 4th.
> 
> I'm very excited to join you all :hugs:

Hi and congratulations on your :bfp: This is such an exciting journey isn't it, I am also very pleased to have joined as everyone is so supportive :hugs: xx


----------



## Jolene

Snowbean said:


> still cramping but no bleeding. Feeling very protective and worried over my little bean Will dr be able to give me my exact due date when I see him? I know how to work it out but I was on pill so not sure if that changes how you work it out? Does anyone know? Love at you all October mummypumpkins xx

Hi hun, I also have cramping. It is scary but it's normal. The scan will show the EDD. Good Luck!!! Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

Snowbean said:


> still cramping but no bleeding. Feeling very protective and worried over my little bean Will dr be able to give me my exact due date when I see him? I know how to work it out but I was on pill so not sure if that changes how you work it out? Does anyone know? Love at you all October mummypumpkins xx

Hi, I don't think I know the answer to your question but I didn't just want to read it and ignore it :hugs: I have been feeling very very protective and worried about bean aswell, I must be a nightmare to live with just now! I'm not sure if the doctor will be able to give you your exact due dates as I thought they worked it out purely on the date of your last period and how long your cycle is between periods, I may be wrong though. :hugs: xx


----------



## Snowbean

Thanks girls. My last period started on Dec 26th but my cycle off the pill is longer than 28 days and irregular so I'm a bit at sea with dates. I'm so impatient too want to know my due date now! I'm guessing it'll be anywhere between very end Sept to 4th Oct. 

''Please be OK little bean. I'm so sorry you weren't planned but I want you LOTS!''


----------



## CymruEv

Hi just done a test DEFINATE :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: Please add me think my due date is the 4th!! Congrats everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Snowbean

CymruEv said:


> Hi just done a test DEFINATE :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: Please add me think my due date is the 4th!! Congrats everyone!! :hugs:

huurrrray another Welsh October Pumpkin! xx

congratulations


----------



## littleredhen

Wow!! There are so many of us!!! So exciting!!! My main symptoms are tired, super hungry and now a nagging lower backache !! My (.)(.) do feel heavy and sore but mostly I just notice it when I take off my bra :shrug:. The only time I am feeling nauseous is when I take my prenatels in the morning. I can't wait until we all get to post really fun things like feeling kicks and movements :yipee:. I hope all of you ladies have a great day!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Serenity81

CymruEv said:


> Hi just done a test DEFINATE :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: Please add me think my due date is the 4th!! Congrats everyone!! :hugs:

Hi :hi:

Congratulations on your :bfp: This is great, there are so many of us now :hugs: xx


----------



## Serenity81

littleredhen said:


> Wow!! There are so many of us!!! So exciting!!! My main symptoms are tired, super hungry and now a nagging lower backache !! My (.)(.) do feel heavy and sore but mostly I just notice it when I take off my bra :shrug:. The only time I am feeling nauseous is when I take my prenatels in the morning. I can't wait until we all get to post really fun things like feeling kicks and movements :yipee:. I hope all of you ladies have a great day!!! :hugs: xxx

My main symptoms at the moment are the super extraordinary tiredness, the hunger (oh the hunger) and you should see how crabby I am when I am hungry and need food, lower back pain and very sore (.)(.) Originally they were better if I removed my bra but now they are very painful in or out of it so I can't win either way. I am definetely looking forward to the day when we get to post about kicks etc. Hope you have a great day too :hugs: xx


----------



## aurora

My kid wants me up at 5 am! Ok today it was 4 am, but I refused to get up till 5. What the heck, I need sleep! lol Its bad enough when I am sleeping I have to pee every couple hours. lol


----------



## Rosie123

,


----------



## sherple

Hi, can you add me too? Due date 4th hopefully. Going to docs tomorrow, fingers crossed! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## CymruEv

Oh my god!! Is there something in the water in Wales!! How amazing is that! Ooh we might be on our way to getting a full squad for the 2030 Welsh 6 nations team!! :rofl:


----------



## Smurfette

Blimey! It only been about 24 hours since I looked at the October page and there are so many more of us!!!! Congratulations!!

Anyone any good with those graphics things to make an October Pumpkins signature pic?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

subaru555 said:


> So sorry for your loss xxxx
> 
> Is anyone else cramping today? Mine keep coming and going - so tired and dizzy.

Me! Hope it's all okay?


----------



## Rosie123

,


----------



## Mummy~L

I was in the bumpkins thread for 2009. October is a fab time to have your babies! Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Snowbean

Rosie123 said:


> CymruEv said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god!! Is there something in the water in Wales!! How amazing is that! Ooh we might be on our way to getting a full squad for the 2030 Welsh 6 nations team!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> That would be fab!! I think all 2010 six nations games will be different for us this year, no alcohol!! xxClick to expand...

giggle! xx


----------



## Serenity81

sherple said:


> Hi, can you add me too? Due date 4th hopefully. Going to docs tomorrow, fingers crossed! Congrats to everyone!

Congratulations on your :bfp: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## subaru555

Any girls getting a lot of ewcm and thinking it's af!

I had to get some lounging trousers today a size bigger than I am because I'm so swollen.

My stomach feels so tight like a stretching sensation.


----------



## Serenity81

Smurfette said:


> Blimey! It only been about 24 hours since I looked at the October page and there are so many more of us!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Anyone any good with those graphics things to make an October Pumpkins signature pic?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know, there are loads and loads of us now, it's fantastic :happydance:I have absolutely no clue on how to make signature pics though, I wouldn't know where to start xxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Mummy~L said:


> I was in the bumpkins thread for 2009. October is a fab time to have your babies! Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Thank you so much and congratulations on your gorgeous little bundle of joy :hugs: xx


----------



## buttonnose82

right my lovely ladies I have updated again, I really hope I have managed to keep up and get everyone, but if I have missed you then just let me know.

october 1st & 4th seem to be our most popular days so far :)

Do you want october pumpkins or october bumpkins, because i saw a few say bumpkin so changed it to that and now people seem to be saying pumpkin hehe


----------



## buttonnose82

so far we have 32 bumpkins and 1 :angel:


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> right my lovely ladies I have updated again, I really hope I have managed to keep up and get everyone, but if I have missed you then just let me know.
> 
> october 1st & 4th seem to be our most popular days so far :)
> 
> Do you want october pumpkins or october bumpkins, because i saw a few say bumpkin so changed it to that and now people seem to be saying pumpkin hehe

Yeah there must have been something in the water around that time as the 1st and 4th have been very popular :haha:
I like either pumpkins or bumpkins, we should put it to some sort of vote


----------



## shorman

Ilike bumpkins has we will have big bumps maybe nearly as big as pumpkins lol. Xxx


----------



## fifie123

wow october babies already!! i remember the may thread just being addded xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm still in total shock! Beta came back at 25 from yesterdays labs.


----------



## shorman

Oooh mummy mommymichele we are close together in are dates!


----------



## laura6914

hi girls can i join you please? 

I got my 3 very faint BFPs this morning put they are BFPs non the less. Will still be testing for the next few days to make sure. :haha: After TTc for 2+ years and never even seeing a BFP im still a bit cautious. From my estimates im 3+2 weeks and my due date is the 12th October (8th according the FF)

Plus my birthday is on halloween so this is an extra special month for me. :happydance: just praying the little bean sticks. 

xxx


----------



## aurora

Aww ^^ my OHs birthday is on Halloween too!


----------



## sherple

Serenity81 said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies I have updated again, I really hope I have managed to keep up and get everyone, but if I have missed you then just let me know.
> 
> october 1st & 4th seem to be our most popular days so far :)
> 
> Do you want october pumpkins or october bumpkins, because i saw a few say bumpkin so changed it to that and now people seem to be saying pumpkin hehe
> 
> Yeah there must have been something in the water around that time as the 1st and 4th have been very popular :haha:
> I like either pumpkins or bumpkins, we should put it to some sort of voteClick to expand...

I vote for bumpkins!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## shambaby

i vote bumpkins too - it's so cute!

went to the gp today - not much to it, she's going to refer me for my scans and such, so waiting for appointments now.


----------



## Mrs_N

i like bumpkins :thumbup: i like pumpkins too, I'm easy going! 

totally hear ya on the tiredness, I could sleep for england right now! getting in from work & all I want to do is doze straight off for the night!!


----------



## reallyready

Put us down for October 7, 2010! 
:) 
Thank you!


----------



## jeniicie10

i vote goes to bumpkins! i think it is adorable


----------



## DCLee

littleredhen said:


> Wow!! There are so many of us!!! So exciting!!! My main symptoms are tired, super hungry and now a nagging lower backache !! My (.)(.) do feel heavy and sore but mostly I just notice it when I take off my bra :shrug:. The only time I am feeling nauseous is when I take my prenatels in the morning. I can't wait until we all get to post really fun things like feeling kicks and movements :yipee:. I hope all of you ladies have a great day!!! :hugs: xxx

I hear you about the nagging lower back pain....that and a little cramping. It kinda freaks me out ... I just try to remeber that it's totally normal and it's just the body changing a little to make room for baby! Woohoo...look at all of these October babies!


----------



## DCLee

Oh and I vote for Pumpkins -- love it!


----------



## aurora

Pumpkins!!


----------



## subaru555

Bumpkin x


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls. I was the founding member of the October Bumpkins 2009 :) and now have a gorgeous baby girl :cloud9: 

I wish you all a wonderful and healthy pregnancy.... xxx

PS: My vote goes for the name Bumpkins obviously :thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

baby.love said:


> Hey girls. I was the founding member of the October Bumpkins 2009 :) and now have a gorgeous baby girl :cloud9:
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful and healthy pregnancy.... xxx
> 
> PS: My vote goes for the name Bumpkins obviously :thumbup:

Aw wow, thanks for dropping in and congratulations on your gorgeous little bundle. I like Bumpkins too, I think most people have voted for that so far xx


----------



## laura6914

i agree with bumkins, i think its cute. :happydance:

xxx

where can i get a pregnancy ticker from girls?

xxx


----------



## Snowbean

laura6914 said:


> i agree with bumkins, i think its cute. :happydance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> where can i get a pregnancy ticker from girls?
> 
> xxx

click on someone elses and it takes you to link, keep clicking buttons that say get my clicker now, then copy and paste the second code into your signature xx took me ages to work out!


I'm feeling rubbish today. Cramps upsetting me, worried about my bean. Can't focus on Uni work at all. Keep crying. Exhausted.


----------



## katix333

well my estimated due date is 12th x


----------



## buttonnose82

right my lovely ladies, as always I have updated and *think* I have everyone but again if I have missed you then please just let me know!

for those that are due on the 1st ....... Our babies hearts should start beating either today or tomorrow ....... how exciting!!!


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> right my lovely ladies, as always I have updated and *think* I have everyone but again if I have missed you then please just let me know!
> 
> for those that are due on the 1st ....... Our babies hearts should start beating either today or tomorrow ....... how exciting!!!

I know, I noticed that earlier and thought how lovely it was that their little hearts will be beating within the next 24 hours :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

Snowbean said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> i agree with bumkins, i think its cute. :happydance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> where can i get a pregnancy ticker from girls?
> 
> xxx
> 
> click on someone elses and it takes you to link, keep clicking buttons that say get my clicker now, then copy and paste the second code into your signature xx took me ages to work out!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling rubbish today. Cramps upsetting me, worried about my bean. Can't focus on Uni work at all. Keep crying. Exhausted.Click to expand...

Try not to worry about the cramps sweetie, they are normal to have as bean is just trying to make itself comfy for the next 9 months. Is it possible for you to put the uni work aside for now? Just give yourself the weekend to relax and try to keep calm. Big hugs to you as I know how stressful this time can be :hugs: xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Cramps are worrying but i just try to think of them as my cupcake burrowing deeper to stay snug and safe! As long as they aren't very very painful with bleeding them I would try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## littleredhen

I vote bumpkins!! Yes, I think cramps and pulling are very normal although it does seem natural to worry I think their actually a good sign...as long as they arent accompanied by bleeding!!! Congrats on heart beats to all of you Oct 1st girls...your chances of a m/c just dropped substantially :happydance::yipee:!!! Sticky baby dust to everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## laura6914

thanks snow bean. ill try and do it now. 

The cramps are really worrying me to. They feel like AF cramps but not as strong. :sad2:

xxx


----------



## subaru555

Think we've all got cramps ! That's really great to know, just got in from work and I'm absolutely knackered. The doctor phoned and confirmed my pregnancy urine test as positive, can't wait to tell DF when he comes home. As of Monday I'll be officially late :)


----------



## laura6914

hi subaru, i was TTC for a long time to, would have been 3 years this november. AF is supposed to be due on Tuesday and im still petrified she is going to show. 

My tests are still light but a clear blue digit confirmed im pregnant 1-2 weeks. i shouldnt worry about the light tests should i?????

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

my tests didn't get darker until after 4 weeks, try not to worry :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks button nose. im honestly a bag of nerves at the moment. lol. i have two more tests that im saving for next week to see if the lines get darker and a clear blue digi to see if the number of weeks go up. lol. 

am i being over obsessive ? :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

buttonnose82 said:


> right my lovely ladies, as always I have updated and *think* I have everyone but again if I have missed you then please just let me know!
> 
> for those that are due on the 1st ....... Our babies hearts should start beating either today or tomorrow ....... how exciting!!!

:happydance: 5 weeks today :thumbup:


----------



## MrzLewis

Oct 3 for me!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

laura6914 although the tests do tend to get darker the further along you are, they are designed to give you a yes/no answer rather than to show you how pregnant you are. different tests can have larger or smaller amounts of dye in them, or you can have more or less concentrated urine. I know how difficult it is - I tested nearly everyday, but looking back at my tests day to day you could see an ever so slight difference, the real difference was when I compared test 2 or more days apart, then I could really see a change! 
try and give it a couple of days then test again, chances are it's absolutely nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## subaru555

Don't worry I've got one digi left for after af is due. I'm hoping to see 2-3 weeks too.


----------



## laura6914

Thanks MrsN ill try and relax a little noe then and test in a few days time. 

Subaru- we think alike. lol. when are you due?

xxx


----------



## subaru555

Due af any time from now (29th) till Wednesday at the latest (3rd).


----------



## laura6914

mine was SUPPOSED to be due the 2nd but its not going to come, i wont let it. lol. 

Can i ask another question, full of them me. lol. 

FF gave me a due date of 8th October but other pregnancy sites give my the 12th. Which one do i go off?

xx


----------



## texasamy79

Ohhh- it had slipped my mind that the heart would start beating today or tomorrow for us Oct 1 mommies! That made my own heart skip a beat- so exciting!


----------



## subaru555

laura6914 said:


> mine was SUPPOSED to be due the 2nd but its not going to come, i wont let it. lol.
> 
> Can i ask another question, full of them me. lol.
> 
> FF gave me a due date of 8th October but other pregnancy sites give my the 12th. Which one do i go off?
> 
> xx

FF is usually more reliable if you've recorded 4 or more consecutive cycles.

Don't worry I'm hiding from the witch too! x


----------



## laura6914

its was only my first cycle actually charting so suppose i should stick with the 12th until scan says other wise. oh i hate all this waiting. Im such an impatient person. 

Does anyone actually FEEL pregnant?

xx


----------



## subaru555

Well on the swollen side because my trousers won't even button!!! So tired too - just going to bed after Eastenders lol


----------



## Pompeychick

Hello!
I'm very new to all of this - but very very excited!!

Can you add me to the 1st October please?!

Hope everyone is feeling ok and doing well 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> hi subaru, i was TTC for a long time to, would have been 3 years this november. AF is supposed to be due on Tuesday and im still petrified she is going to show.
> 
> My tests are still light but a clear blue digit confirmed im pregnant 1-2 weeks. i shouldnt worry about the light tests should i?????
> 
> xxx

Same here, my tests were very light to begin with and then after 4 weeks the line was much darker so I wouldn't worry. Any positive result is a positive result so try not to worry too much :hugs: xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Pompeychick said:


> Hello!
> I'm very new to all of this - but very very excited!!
> 
> Can you add me to the 1st October please?!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok and doing well
> 
> xxx

Yay :happydance: Yay :happydance: Yay another lovely lady for October 1st
Big congratulations to you :flower:, I am also very excited, I can't wait until I see bubba on the screen for the first time. I am doing okay just normal pregnancy symptoms, hope you are well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

MrzLewis said:


> Oct 3 for me!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp:, Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## laura6914

i dont feel bloated or anything. just crampy, very sick now and again and extremely tired. Im working until 10pm, oh what i would do to go to bed right now. Didnt sleep a wink last night through excitement. 

Thanks for that serenity, thats eased my mind. Just need to see the lines get darker for piece of mind. 

xx


----------



## jeniicie10

hi everyone! i feel bloated, crampy and exhausted. i have had a few dizzy spells and a spout of nausea but nothing out of the ordinary. my cramps alternate sides though, one day right the next left. does anyone else have this?


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated, be back later girls :hug:


----------



## laura6914

i do jencillie. mne alternate to and they are all over sometimes as well. 

really got a POAS addiction, done another test, three days in a row now and it still faint. i know its still early days but cant help but feel a litle worried. 

xxx


----------



## subaru555

I'm just about to do another digi on Monday it's so hard to not have a hcg level home detector to see the levels every day lol! Something to get on to dragons den with ladies! lol


----------



## katix333

ive done 12 tests and thts not including the ones ive threw! gonna do another digi next week!


----------



## Kte

Hey, 

Couldn't resist popping by to say congratulations & good luck to you all! Being here brings back so many memories! My little October 09 Bumpkin is 3 months tomorrow, I just want to wish you all the very best on your new journeys :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Serenity81

Kte said:


> Hey,
> 
> Couldn't resist popping by to say congratulations & good luck to you all! Being here brings back so many memories! My little October 09 Bumpkin is 3 months tomorrow, I just want to wish you all the very best on your new journeys :hugs: :flower:

Hi, it was so kind of you to drop in and offer your best wishes and congratulations on your gorgeous little bundle xx


----------



## cowhorsechic

buttonnose82 said:


> Well girls we are now getting October babies so though we could start a thread to keep a track of us all!
> 
> Leave a reply with your EDD and I will add you too the list, lets see how many October babies we can get! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> :pink: October :blue:
> 
> ****1st****
> buttonnose82
> Mrs_N
> Lolalonia
> Serenity81
> Smurfette
> genies girl
> :angel: mum2morgan :angel:
> ILoveShoes
> shambaby
> texasamy79
> FrenchFry
> Pompeychick
> 
> ****2nd****
> Rosie123
> armychica06
> 
> ****3rd****
> ellaandcallum
> MrzLewis
> 
> ****4th****
> cdj1
> im_mi
> Jolene
> CymruEv
> sherple
> 
> ****5th****
> Kaz1977
> starsunshine
> EllaMom2B
> 
> ****6th****
> littleredhen
> haacke_elisac
> 
> ****7th****
> DCLee
> reallyready
> 
> ****8th****
> Lizzie_Moon
> aurora
> 
> ****9th****
> Shorman
> WannaB
> 
> ****10th****
> subaru555
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> jeniicie10
> 
> ****11th****
> 
> ****12th****
> laura6914
> katix333
> 
> ****13th****
> 
> ****14th****
> 
> ****15th****
> 
> ****16th****
> 
> ****17th****
> 
> ****18th****
> 
> ****19th****
> 
> ****20th****
> 
> ****21st****
> 
> ****22nd****
> 
> ****23rd****
> 
> ****24th****
> 
> ****25th****
> 
> ****26th****
> 
> ****27th****
> 
> ****28th****
> 
> ****29th****
> 
> ****30th****
> 
> ****31st****
> ​

Cowhorsechic 7th


----------



## aurora

Can't believe how many there are for the first!

The kid and I are out trucking, I'm just tired and still the sore boobs but otherwise ok :)


----------



## aurora

Oh, and I'm so dying to test more! But I'm trucking in the high north in the boonies, no tests in sight!


----------



## misscream

Hi! You can put me down for the 10th please :)


----------



## babytots

Hi hun can you add me please due 2nd Oct looking forward to getting to know everyone! x


----------



## Serenity81

misscream said:


> Hi! You can put me down for the 10th please :)




babytots said:


> Hi hun can you add me please due 2nd Oct looking forward to getting to know everyone! x

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: ladies! Looking forward to getting to know you both :hugs: xx


----------



## Maffie

Hi I just wanted to say good luck to you all for your pregnancies, I had a 2009 bumpkin and seems so strange being sat here with a baby.... enjoy the next 9 months xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi girls, can I be put in on the 15th.

Thanks

Jo :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated and congrats to the girls that have just joined us :hug:


----------



## laurietate25

yahoo so glad i can add mytself to the october baby list
EDD 11th October!


----------



## kstancook

can you please add me to the 10th? 10/10/10!!!! Awesome


----------



## subaru555

Hey hun, I've altered mine to the 8th as it was incorrect on the 10th. Thanks x


----------



## shorman

oh you sooo lucky my doctor wont do any bloods on me as i had blood test and he said it was to early and i think i am over 5 weeks! my clear blue says 3+ and my period was on the 2nd of jan. so i dont no really atm lol.
i think we should take last year pic of october bumpkins!! xx







Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev281pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png 


Bump buddies with Active BnB Member 
lozncrystal


----------



## tickledpink3

Wow, October mommies already? where has the time gone? congratulations to all the October mommies!


----------



## mazee71

Can you add me for the 07/10/10.


----------



## daniellerbee

Hello everyone! I am so happy to be here! Please put me down for the 2nd!


----------



## buttonnose82

right my wonderful pregnant ladies, I have updated again :)

I did my last clearblue digital this morning, I did one at 4 weeks and it took 1 min to say pregnant and the full 3 mins to decide 2-3 weeks, but this morning I did it and it took 45 second to decide not only pregnant but 3+ weeks, I was so shocked it came up sooooooo quickly!


----------



## Serenity81

tickledpink3 said:


> Wow, October mommies already? where has the time gone? congratulations to all the October mommies!

Thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations to all the new mummies for October that have joined the thread, too many of you to quote, lol. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Maffie said:


> Hi I just wanted to say good luck to you all for your pregnancies, I had a 2009 bumpkin and seems so strange being sat here with a baby.... enjoy the next 9 months xxx

Thank you :hugs: xxx


----------



## angie2312

I'm due 4th Oct x


----------



## nicnak

hey girls, can you add me on 14th oct please?

just got my BFP this morning after testing for days and days, i knew i was pregnant was just waiting for the BFP :)

i've had tender boobies, complete exhustion and the need to pee every 10 mins for a week now.

looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## subaru555

Still only getting 1-2 weeks - when will it go to 2-3?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. Congratulations to you all on your BFPs, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! I am extremely cautiously asking you to add me Buttonnose as its still v. early days. I got my BFP on 29 Jan and am due 11 October going on my ovulation day. xxx


----------



## shorman

Hi can you move me upto the 1st of october please as my clear blue said 3+ so i am over 5 weeks xx






Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev273pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png 

TEAM OCTOBER BUMPKINS!

Bump buddies with Active BnB Member 
lozncrystal


----------



## buttonnose82

All updated girls :)

subaru555 the conception indicators aren't truly accurate, they cover a huge range so I wouldn't worry, 1-2 covers 3 weeks and 4 weeks where are 2-3 covers 4 weeks and 5 weeks, so there is an overlap of a whole week there, hopefully you get your 2-3 soon :)


----------



## TTCBabyN2010

Congratulations, ladies!

This thread has been an enjoyable read!

I got my :bfp: yesterday morning on a CB Easy Digital after three months of TTC. Three additional HPTs (2 FRER and 1 EPT) later, I am still in shock. Besides the absence of :witch:, I have very few symptoms.

My due date is 10/10/10.


----------



## Snowbean

I did another test today, much stronder line so hope that means good things are happening. 1st Dr app tomo, crossing my fingers for early scan due to cramping. 

love at all October Bumpkins x x


----------



## subaru555

Let us know how you get on as I'm going to try and get one too!


----------



## Mayskip

Hello all and congrats on your:bfp:

I got mine this morning after our very first month of trying, can't quite believe it, thought it would be a long wait to be honest!! 

It is obviously very early days but think my due date would be around the 9th Oct, could you please put me in:happydance:


----------



## babytots

Wow so many now due in Oct welcome to the new ladies! I too have my docs appointment tomorrow and can't wait to see her face. I went to see her a couple of weeks ago about my irregular cycles and she mentioned trying the pill to see if that would regularise them. 

So I know shes expecting me to see her and ask to go on the pill as af arrived when infact she'll get a shock that I am pg and I know shes going to be over the moon for me :D and know shes going to take good care of me in this pregnancy.

Hope everyones well. what symptoms has everyone got so far? I have nausea in the mornings and am more tired then usual but thats it. Oh and cramping on and off and sore boobs now and again. x


----------



## Serenity81

babytots said:


> Wow so many now due in Oct welcome to the new ladies! I too have my docs appointment tomorrow and can't wait to see her face. I went to see her a couple of weeks ago about my irregular cycles and she mentioned trying the pill to see if that would regularise them.
> 
> So I know shes expecting me to see her and ask to go on the pill as af arrived when infact she'll get a shock that I am pg and I know shes going to be over the moon for me :D and know shes going to take good care of me in this pregnancy.
> 
> Hope everyones well. what symptoms has everyone got so far? I have nausea in the mornings and am more tired then usual but thats it. Oh and cramping on and off and sore boobs now and again. x

There is lots of us isn't there? So exciting :happydance: Aw, that's fantastic your doctor sounds really nice. 
The only symptoms I have now are the complete exhaustion, really sore boobs, lower back pain and creamy cm. Oh and I can't stop eating, lol. I am hungry all the time. Oh and almost forgot this one....horrendous mood swings which my other half really isn't taking too kindly to xx


----------



## Serenity81

Mayskip said:


> Hello all and congrats on your:bfp:
> 
> I got mine this morning after our very first month of trying, can't quite believe it, thought it would be a long wait to be honest!!
> 
> It is obviously very early days but think my due date would be around the 9th Oct, could you please put me in:happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: I also conceived this time the first month of trying, and I couldn't quite believe it myself. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## Serenity81

Snowbean said:


> I did another test today, much stronder line so hope that means good things are happening. 1st Dr app tomo, crossing my fingers for early scan due to cramping.
> 
> love at all October Bumpkins x x

That's good news, I did five tests and on the last one I did the line was very dark so I have finally managed to stop testing now! Good luck with the doctor tomorrow and let me know how you get on :hugs: xx


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> Hi girls. Congratulations to you all on your BFPs, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! I am extremely cautiously asking you to add me Buttonnose as its still v. early days. I got my BFP on 29 Jan and am due 11 October going on my ovulation day. xxx




TTCBabyN2010 said:


> Congratulations, ladies!
> 
> This thread has been an enjoyable read!
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday morning on a CB Easy Digital after three months of TTC. Three additional HPTs (2 FRER and 1 EPT) later, I am still in shock. Besides the absence of :witch:, I have very few symptoms.
> 
> My due date is 10/10/10.

Congratulations on your :bfp: ladies, wishing you both a happy and healthy nine months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## kstancook

Hey guys how are you doing? Im have been trying for 6 months and two months ago I mc. I feel more confident this time as I am taking progestrone suppositories due to my bodies lack to produce it on its own. As for symptoms, I am fine till around 5 pm then I get crampy and my boobs hurt. How about everyone else?


----------



## subaru555

Similar symptoms Kstan - I've been cramping rather strange today and it's now right on my pubic bone! But apart from that just short tempered and a bit teary.


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated girlies :)

hope your all ok!

I am feeling very bloated, sore boob's, off my food and tired!!!!!!! last night i went to bed and after about 1 hour had to quickly sit up as I could feel I was about to throw up, ugh horrible feeling, I could feeling it coming, really made me panic as I was half asleep!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi,

I keep getting a very intense pain low down on the left hand side its really worrying me.

Jo


----------



## nicnak

morning ladies, congrats to everyone. xx

babytots wish i could see your dr's face too, lol

i am still terrified this is all a dream, it took 12 months ttc our first and here we are pg after 2 months of trying this time, i have done 4 tests in 48 hours all with a faint line, i doubt i will stop until friday when af is due, if she doesn't show up i'll finally believe my luck.


----------



## BeanieBaby

I am getting tonnes of cramps and twinges low down too. Its reassuring to know i'm not alone as due to mc I seem to be analysing every little twinge and its really stressing me out already! Did another test this morning and the line was darker still so that's reassuring, still not as dark as the control line though but af was only due yesterday so still early days i'm hoping. Other symptoms are that i'm v. tired, dizzy at times, nauseous when hungry, v. v. thirsty and restless at night due to crazy dreams! Dreamt I was in bed with Michael Jackson last night! :dohh: 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi BeanieBaby,

In bed with Michael Jackson think that would be more like a nightmare lol.

Good luck with your pregnancy hope it all goes well.

Hi Nicnak,

I'm exactly the same testing everyday at the moment as AF not due till Friday all tests have been positive so I'd be gutted if AF arrived. Not confirmed at docs as they said I had to wait until I'd missed AF before handing in Urine Sample.

Good luck with everything.

Jo :flower:


----------



## Rosie123

.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

So sorry to read your terrible news.

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Jo


----------



## subaru555

I'm so sorry Rosie x


----------



## Purple Poirot

Congratulations ladies!! Please put me down for the 7th :happydance:

Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months for all of us x x


----------



## Smurfette

Rosie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid my October dream is over.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xx

So so sorry sweetie. Thinking of you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purple Poirot

So sorry for your loss Rosie - wishing you lots of happiness and hugs x x


----------



## Mrs_N

babytots said:


> Wow so many now due in Oct welcome to the new ladies! I too have my docs appointment tomorrow and can't wait to see her face. I went to see her a couple of weeks ago about my irregular cycles and she mentioned trying the pill to see if that would regularise them.
> 
> So I know shes expecting me to see her and ask to go on the pill as af arrived when infact she'll get a shock that I am pg and I know shes going to be over the moon for me :D and know shes going to take good care of me in this pregnancy.
> 
> Hope everyones well. what symptoms has everyone got so far? I have nausea in the mornings and am more tired then usual but thats it. Oh and cramping on and off and sore boobs now and again. x

I can't wait to see my doctors face too - seen her a few times over the last year because of not ovulating and she's always been so helpful. Last time I went was middle of January - she prescribed me Clomid, but I ovulated that very same day and well, now here I am! Going on thursday to see her! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

so sorry Rosie123 :hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

Rosie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid my October dream is over.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xx

Aw love, I am so so sorry, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time :hugs: xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Rosie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid my October dream is over.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xx

oh hunny i am sorry :hug:


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> I am getting tonnes of cramps and twinges low down too. Its reassuring to know i'm not alone as due to mc I seem to be analysing every little twinge and its really stressing me out already! Did another test this morning and the line was darker still so that's reassuring, still not as dark as the control line though but af was only due yesterday so still early days i'm hoping. Other symptoms are that i'm v. tired, dizzy at times, nauseous when hungry, v. v. thirsty and restless at night due to crazy dreams! Dreamt I was in bed with Michael Jackson last night! :dohh:
> 
> xxx

I have been getting really bad cramps in my tummy and back since about an hour ago and I am really panicking about it as they have never been this sore. Phoned the doctor surgery and my doctor said it sounds like trapped wind :blush: I am not convinced but he says the pain I am describing doesn't sound concerning and I haven't had any bleeding so he said that is a good sign. He said if I can cope with the pain without thinking I need paracetamol then it's nothing to worry about, I really hope he is correct. My sister said that obviously there are going to be times when I feel pain and cramping and I can't always assume the worst but I can't help it, I am worried!! 
I am experiencing pretty much the same symptoms as you, especially the weird dreams, I have two quite deep scratches just above my chest that I must have done to myself while I was having one of these weird dreams :dohh:xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

updated my lovely ladies :)


----------



## aurora

Finally made it home from my road trip and got to satisfy my POAS urge. The test line came up as the pee was passing over it and is way darker than the control line. lol yay


----------



## Jolene

wow lucky you aurora, I had to squint to see mine, lol. Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## WannaB

Can you take me off the list please, Ive lost yet another!:nope:


----------



## Serenity81

WannaB said:


> Can you take me off the list please, Ive lost yet another!:nope:

Oh hunni, I am so so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you at this difficult time :hugs: xxxx


----------



## haacke_elisac

Could you girlies add me to October 6, please? :)


----------



## haacke_elisac

Nevermind-I'm already there! Whoops!


----------



## sam2eb

Can I be added please??

October 6th :)


----------



## littleredhen

Sam2eb, you have the same EDD as myself and haacke_elisac :happydance:!!!


----------



## shambaby

so sorry to rosie123 and wannab, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

huge congrats to all the new bfp's :happydance:

today it all became very real for us - i have had cramps all along, but they got worse at the weekend and i had some spotting. i have friends in the antenatal clinic at the hospital where i work, so i went to visit this morning before work, hubby in tow, explained the situation, and found myself whisked into the scan room! it was tricky to find - had to have an internal scan which did not help with the spotting - but we saw our little one, complete with a tiny flicker of a heartbeat! :cloud9: it's too early to be that accurate, but the measurements were about right for 5-6 weeks, so all seems to be well so far.

as for symptoms, i still have the cramps, but they have eased a bit, and no more spotting this evening, bbs rather heavy and tender, and i am very tired, but can't seem to sleep. too excited :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## shorman

your so lucky hun i am the same as you 5 weeks 3 days and i have been having cramps and spotting told the doctor all he said was you would be able to see anything if we did a scan!!! anyways so happy about your scan 


Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev273pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bQkL.png 


Bump buddies with Active BnB Member 
Lozncrystal and buttonnose82



Surprise bfp on the 27th of January!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

got my :bfp: today... so happy!!!! expected DD is 08/10/10, add me to the list please :)

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE :thumbup: xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all, 

Shambaby thats great news huh. I would love to see babs heart beat but as only 4 weeks today i guess it would be sooo early. 

my cramps seem to be easing but can be quite sharp at times. can i ask girls is any one else getting sharp pains in their hips. I keep getting them in my right hip and it goes towards my back. is this normal?

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

WannaB said:


> Can you take me off the list please, Ive lost yet another!:nope:

oh I am very sorry hunny :hug:


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated my lovely ladies

we currently have 51 little bumpkins and 3 :angel:

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## laura6914

thanks for the update Buttonnose, that many already! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

WannaB said:


> Can you take me off the list please, Ive lost yet another!:nope:

oh no, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

wow shambaby, how exciting to see bubs on screen! 
can't wait til our first scan! 

the nausea & bloating kicked in with a vengence last night, and I had to work all night so it wasn't very pleasant!


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry Rosie and WannaB, thinking of you both. xxx

Serenity that's reassuring we're feeling similar and the doc didn't seem worried. I think it could be a bit of trapped wind but I think its more related to everything stretching and with any luck our bodies are making a good home for our little bubs so we should try not to worry for now! :rofl: re attacking yourself in your dream, I know its not funny but it just makes me laugh what these hormones do to us! I hope you had a better night last night and you have no more USIs (Unidentifiable Sleep Injuries!)

DJBSCannon, that's the point it was a nightmare in lots of ways! I did have tickets to see him on my 30th birthday in Sept and hopes were obviously dashed and I love his music but that's as far as it goes...!!! No more visits please MJ! Had another vivid dream last night and a v. restless sleep but can't remember what it was now, its probs for the best! I hope your cramps are subsiding. You're a bit behind me and I have had a lot of cramps since last wk I think its probs related to implantation and imbedding even deeper in the lining for you as its still early days. 

Congrats to our new BFPs, there are so many of us already! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

hi beanie baby, im only 1 days behind you, can i ask do you get pains in your hips? I asked a few posts back but didnt get any answers. :(

xx


----------



## Adelaide

5th!
Meeee :) x


----------



## Serenity81

shambaby said:


> so sorry to rosie123 and wannab, my thoughts are with you :hugs:
> 
> huge congrats to all the new bfp's :happydance:
> 
> today it all became very real for us - i have had cramps all along, but they got worse at the weekend and i had some spotting. i have friends in the antenatal clinic at the hospital where i work, so i went to visit this morning before work, hubby in tow, explained the situation, and found myself whisked into the scan room! it was tricky to find - had to have an internal scan which did not help with the spotting - but we saw our little one, complete with a tiny flicker of a heartbeat! :cloud9: it's too early to be that accurate, but the measurements were about right for 5-6 weeks, so all seems to be well so far.
> 
> as for symptoms, i still have the cramps, but they have eased a bit, and no more spotting this evening, bbs rather heavy and tender, and i am very tired, but can't seem to sleep. too excited :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Aw congratulations, that's fantastic news, I bet you are so relieved. No wonder you couldn't sleep, you must be so excited xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Adelaide said:


> 5th!
> Meeee :) x

Congratulations on your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## subaru555

Woohoo I got MS today for the first time, and a really sore head!

Just going to stay off work today and relax with my sis who is due in 8 days.

Soooo tired. It's all just hit me hard today! - Boobs are still ok though!


----------



## Mrs_N

Subaru my boobs didn't get sore til I was 5 weeks really but man they hurt now! 
Yay?! For morning sickness :rofl: it feels rotten but it's good haha!


----------



## babytots

Wow this thread moves too quickly I can't keep up so want to say congratulations to those with their bfps and so sorry to rosie123 and wannab for their losses you both are in my thoughts.



subaru555 said:


> Woohoo I got MS today for the first time, and a really sore head!
> 
> Just going to stay off work today and relax with my sis who is due in 8 days.
> 
> Soooo tired. It's all just hit me hard today! - Boobs are still ok though!

Same here hun the morning sickness kicked in good and proper this morning and i have a sore head but thats down to too much sleep lol.

Well my docs appointment went well she was really happy for me and couldnt stop grinning as she filled in my details. Shes sending a letter to the midwifes for me and I have a blood test tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy. Forgot to ask the doc about getting my hcg tested so shall ask the nurse if shes able to do it when I see her.

Was going to book my scan but here you can't book it in advance you have to wait til your 6 weeks so I have to wait til Friday to book it when i wll be 5+6 and hopefully be seen at the begining of next week. x


----------



## carol1

hello I've just joined and due 6th october x


----------



## Jolene

Hi. Please take me off the list. It turned out to be a chemical :(

Good luck to you all.


----------



## buttonnose82

Jolene said:


> Hi. Please take me off the list. It turned out to be a chemical :(
> 
> Good luck to you all.

oh i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated girls :)


----------



## KELLY1984

could you put me down for 8th please x congratulations ladies xx


----------



## treezo

10th for me please, just been doctors and booked Midwife appointment for next week, very excited (and tired!).

Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months to all.


----------



## buttonnose82

hope everyone is feeling ok, my boobs hurt soooooooooooo bad, each day i think 'they can't get any worse' but the next day it is always worse hehe, it's the shooting pains that catch you off guard and the catching your boob's off things that insist on jumping out at you and bumping into your boobs


----------



## sherple

buttonnose82 said:


> hope everyone is feeling ok, my boobs hurt soooooooooooo bad, each day i think 'they can't get any worse' but the next day it is always worse hehe, it's the shooting pains that catch you off guard and the catching your boob's off things that insist on jumping out at you and bumping into your boobs

Ha ha ha , me too!!! They hurt soooo much. I was at my mam's today and her dog jumped right up at them, i shouted out so much. I got such funny look from her. She also poured me a glass of wine with lunch, i had to tell her i was on antibiotics, then i got wrong for not telling her i'd been to the docs. Oh well, it'll be worth it in the end!

Good luck to all the new girls on here!
Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations to all the new ladies who have got their :bfp: Fantastic news, so pleased for you :hugs:

And buttonnose, I totally know where you are coming from as my (.)(.) are so painful, infact that is my worst symptom at the moment. I went to get measured for a bra yesterday and have gone up from a D cup to an E already and I am only almost 6 weeks! They are so painful, in a bra, out of a bra, in the shower, they are just sore all the time :rofl:I am still absolutely exhausted and very moody also xxxx


----------



## aurora

Serenity81 said:


> I went to get measured for a bra yesterday and have gone up from a D cup to an E already and I am only almost 6 weeks!


omg, I'm starting as a DD.. what the heck is going to happen to me?:shrug:lol


----------



## sherple

aurora said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> I went to get measured for a bra yesterday and have gone up from a D cup to an E already and I am only almost 6 weeks!
> 
> 
> omg, I'm starting as a DD.. what the heck is going to happen to me?:shrug:lolClick to expand...

You're lucky, i'm starting as a G!!!


----------



## aurora

sherple said:


> You're lucky, i'm starting as a G!!!

omigosh!


----------



## Serenity81

sherple said:


> aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> I went to get measured for a bra yesterday and have gone up from a D cup to an E already and I am only almost 6 weeks!
> 
> 
> omg, I'm starting as a DD.. what the heck is going to happen to me?:shrug:lolClick to expand...
> 
> You're lucky, i'm starting as a G!!!Click to expand...

Oh my goodness ladies, especially you Sherple starting at a G!! My back is killing me already, lol xx


----------



## sherple

Serenity81 said:


> sherple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> I went to get measured for a bra yesterday and have gone up from a D cup to an E already and I am only almost 6 weeks!
> 
> 
> omg, I'm starting as a DD.. what the heck is going to happen to me?:shrug:lolClick to expand...
> 
> You're lucky, i'm starting as a G!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness ladies, especially you Sherple starting at a G!! My back is killing me already, lol xxClick to expand...

Ha ha ha, you'll get used to it. I only hope i dont grow any bigger, im sure there's enough room in there for all the milk already!:rofl:


----------



## haacke_elisac

Are any of you girls experiencing a dull, achy feeling in your lower abdomens? I do on and off, and I know it's normal. I still worry all the time though :)


----------



## subaru555

haacke_elisac said:


> Are any of you girls experiencing a dull, achy feeling in your lower abdomens? I do on and off, and I know it's normal. I still worry all the time though :)

I do honey, it's varied. Stay positive.

I still feel that this is too good to be true but I'm enjoying every moment x


----------



## BeanieBaby

laura6914 said:


> hi beanie baby, im only 1 days behind you, can i ask do you get pains in your hips? I asked a few posts back but didnt get any answers. :(
> 
> xx

Hi hun, sorry missed your earlier post about this. I am not getting pains in my hips no but I wouldn't worry too much for the mo as it could just be your joints loosening up due to the pregnancy hormones. This is why they tell you to be careful with exercise in pregnancy as the hormones send messages to loosen up your joints. I think the hormone produced is called Relaxin, its what makes your hips and pelvis spread so the baby can be born. Am not sure how early this usually starts, you could google it or give the doc a call. Just try and take it easy if you can. 

xxx


----------



## haacke_elisac

Thanks for the reassurance girls :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Jolene said:


> Hi. Please take me off the list. It turned out to be a chemical :(
> 
> Good luck to you all.

So sorry to hear this hun. Sending you lots of :dust: for next month. xxx


----------



## shorman

Hi lovely team bumpkins! I am so excited as tommoro I am going to here from the midwife and I noticed so many ladies getting scans around six weeks so I am going to beg for one  hope everyones feeling ok xx


----------



## Bella_Ruze

I'm due the 6th of October :D


----------



## laura6914

thanks beaniebaby hun, ill have a google about that later. I dont do any excersise any way :haha: so dont need to worry there. It seems to be easing off a little now. As im passed my AF date im hoping the cramps and twinges will start to subside a little. 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated again my lovely ladies, I can update throughout the day however tonight I am going away until saturday afternoon as my brother is passing out (finished basic training for army) so we are going down for that but I will update on saturday when i get chance

:hug:


----------



## laura6914

girls my ticker seems to have frozen, im 4+1 today can anyone tel my how to sort it. Im crap with computers. :haha:

buttonnose, have a lovely time. 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Laura yours says 4+1 on my screen, maybe you just need to hit refresh?

Have a lovely time at the passing out buttonnose.

Got my GP appointment tomorrow yay! Can't wait to tell her!


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Ladies!! Can I join???

I haven't seen doc or anything yet, but I've had a BFP on a hpt (well, 7 hpt's actually lol!)
and according to the online due date calculator, I will be due around October 12th :)

I'm feeling sooo many different emotions right now, but I assume this is all normal! :D

Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holly

My EDD is 2nd october! :D


----------



## jopascoe

Edd for me is 17th october. Thanks


----------



## laura6914

going_crazy said:


> Hi Ladies!! Can I join???
> 
> I haven't seen doc or anything yet, but I've had a BFP on a hpt (well, 7 hpt's actually lol!)
> and according to the online due date calculator, I will be due around October 12th :)
> 
> I'm feeling sooo many different emotions right now, but I assume this is all normal! :D
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hun just realised your due date is the same as mine :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

thanks MrsN it ssorted itself out after i posted. :haha:

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated, welcome to our new pregnant ladies


----------



## Bella_Ruze

Went to Doctor's yesterday for the "official" BFP. I am still preggers, which is good..... However I have to wait a month until I get the ultrasound done.... Not sure how I am going to do!!! That is such a long time :)


----------



## laura6914

bella thats great news hun congrates. i still have to wait a week for my appointment. how do they confirm it? by bloods or urine test?

xx


----------



## Serenity81

Huge congratulations to all the new pregnant ladies on your :bfp: Such an exciting time, seems like ages ago when I got mine but it's only been 2 and a half weeks!! 
Buttonnose have a fantastic time at the passing out parade, you must be so proud of him xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations ladies :) Feels like I only found out about 2 weeks ago, you won't believe how fast time flies xxx


----------



## Serenity81

katie_xx said:


> Congratulations ladies :) Feels like I only found out about 2 weeks ago, you won't believe how fast time flies xxx

Thanks, it's good to know that time eventually does start moving, lol Feels like it's dragging just now xxxx


----------



## laura6914

hrey ladies, i got mine a week ago tomorrow. Feels like it has gone quite quick just need it to move a little bit quicker now. Perhaps fast forward 8 weeks. lol. 

xx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> hrey ladies, i got mine a week ago tomorrow. Feels like it has gone quite quick just need it to move a little bit quicker now. Perhaps fast forward 8 weeks. lol.
> 
> xx

That would be fantastic, wish I could go to sleep and then wake up in a few weeks time, past 12 weeks :rofl: xx


----------



## laura6914

the way im feeling at the minute i think i could sleep for that long :haha:

Im considering getting an early private scan at about 6 weeks. What do you think. There is a clinic round the corner that do them for £95. 

xx


----------



## aurora

I would if I could laura.. no where here to do it though :(


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> the way im feeling at the minute i think i could sleep for that long :haha:
> 
> Im considering getting an early private scan at about 6 weeks. What do you think. There is a clinic round the corner that do them for £95.
> 
> xx

I would love a early scan.

I think private places won't scan until 7 weeks though, i might be wrong, but i know babybond say 7 weeks


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> the way im feeling at the minute i think i could sleep for that long :haha:
> 
> Im considering getting an early private scan at about 6 weeks. What do you think. There is a clinic round the corner that do them for £95.
> 
> xx

Ha ha, me too, I can't even get out of my bed in the morning at the moment, I am like a walking zombie :wacko: I think if you really need peace of mind then a private scan is a fantastic idea. Mine is only costing £25 for an early reassurance scan, that's with pictures and a cd to take home. The place I am going starts private scans at 6 weeks and you can have the reassurance scan done between 6 and 11 weeks and then after that the price goes up to £75 for the next one xx


----------



## laura6914

£25 thats fantastic. id be having one a week. :haha:

the one i have seen says between 6-11 as well. im really considering it if i dont settle a little. petrified of MC at the minute. 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

for £25 a scan i would be there all the time hehe


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how are we all doing.

Jolene am so sorry to hear it was a chemical take good care of yourself sweetie.

Shorman- Most of the ladies having early scans are because of having a history of m/c like myself or if they are having bleeding in their current pregnancy. Your midwife probably won't let you have an early scan just because everyone else is. They don't like handing them out at the best of times and I had to beg my consultant for my scans in this pregnancy.

Buttonnose thanks for updating the thread so often! Hope you have a lovely time at your brothers passing out!

Serenity that is a really good price for an early reassurance scan!!! Our local scanning place doesn't do scans til after you are 20 weeks. Theres another place though in Leeds that I will be using once I reach 12 weeks so can get a dvd of my baby like I did with Jessica. 

Had my blood taken today to confirm pregnancy and should get results Friday.Am wishing time away just want to get to Friday book my scan and then wish the time away til my scan date lol. Once I know baby is ok I will be able to relax and fingers crossed time will pass quickly.

Morning sickness has been bad today so bought some sea-sickness bands and so far touch wood they are easing it slightly. Have awful toothache though and really don't want to see a dentist as I hate them and have a fear of them! Just hope the pain goes! Its my 2nd pregnancy now where I have bad toothache and last time I had to have a back tooth taken out as it was so painful. Don't want to go through that again that experience has scarred me for life lol. x


----------



## nicnak

hi ladies and beanies.

my laptop is broken so i'm not really managing to keep up with you all just now :(

sorry to hear that some off our beanies havent stuck :(

congrats to all the new comers, still no due date buddie for me? although all our dates will change when get ours scans probably.

still hasnt sunk in that im pg, i keep forgetting!!! still only getting a faint line when i test but af is still 2 days off her due date anyways so not to concerned. i am actually enjoying the reassuring cramps and tender boobies lol.


----------



## buttonnose82

ok girls i have put off asking this because i am some what :blush:

I first noticed this at 9DPO, when myself & future hubby were having some funtime.

when i apply pressure to my breasts they leak, not alot but it's there, sometimes it's clear and sometimes a milky white colour, surely they shouldn't be doing this just yet :dohh: at this rate i'll be a walking waterfall by 40 weeks :dohh: I'll go hide now while you all :haha::blush:


----------



## aurora

buttonnose82 said:


> ok girls i have put off asking this because i am some what :blush:
> 
> I first noticed this at 9DPO, when myself & future hubby were having some funtime.
> 
> when i apply pressure to my breasts they leak, not alot but it's there, sometimes it's clear and sometimes a milky white colour, surely they shouldn't be doing this just yet :dohh: at this rate i'll be a walking waterfall by 40 weeks :dohh: I'll go hide now while you all :haha::blush:



Sorry I can't comment from experience, but I think its a great indicator that you will be a great milk provider for your bub. :thumbup:


----------



## Smurfette

I've heard of that this early on honey so don't worry. I think it's quite common.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

sorry i cant help you buttonnose, im a first timer to but no qestion is embarrasing on this site. lol

Think sickness is slowly kicking in, just had a wave but think it may be passing now. 

xx


----------



## aurora

laura6914 said:


> sorry i cant help you buttonnose, im a first timer to but no qestion is embarrasing on this site. lol
> 
> Think sickness is slowly kicking in, just had a wave but think it may be passing now.
> 
> xx


Thats how mine is coming, it hit really bad in dog obedience class last night, I picked up dinner and shut it up with a piece of cheese toast after. :rofl:

I ate a banana this morning and apperantly that wasn't what it wanted cause I turned green, it just keeps coming and going!


----------



## laura6914

im glad im getting it though may sound strange just want the symptoms so it feels real. 

the only way i can describe it is a hungry sick feeling but im not hungry. if i eat it seems to pass a little. Its not bad enough to make me throw up though. 

when did it start for you hun? the sickness?
xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> £25 thats fantastic. id be having one a week. :haha:
> 
> the one i have seen says between 6-11 as well. im really considering it if i dont settle a little. petrified of MC at the minute.
> 
> xx




buttonnose82 said:


> for £25 a scan i would be there all the time hehe

He he, yeah I know, the first place I booked my early scan with was charging £75 and then a friend of mine said her sister had been to a lovely place in Perth. I looked at the website and the packages and prices seemed a bit too good to be true so I decided to go and see the place for myself before I committed to anything. The place was lovely, the staff were lovely. Infact, just to reassure me he let me jump on the bed and have a scan at 4 weeks because his next mummy wasn't due until half an hour later. He did tell me I wouldn't see anything but he said it's a good oppurtunity for him to scan women early in pregnancy to see if he can learn anything from it. He was extremely understanding and said that the reason his prices are so low is because he wants to make his services available to women from all walks of life and so as access to reassurance was much easier. He said the Nhs is severely lacking in services for expectant mothers. He is famous in his field for introducing the first routine 20 week anomaly scans into the uk nhs in 1974. I go for my scan next Wednesday and I can't wait :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> ok girls i have put off asking this because i am some what :blush:
> 
> I first noticed this at 9DPO, when myself & future hubby were having some funtime.
> 
> when i apply pressure to my breasts they leak, not alot but it's there, sometimes it's clear and sometimes a milky white colour, surely they shouldn't be doing this just yet :dohh: at this rate i'll be a walking waterfall by 40 weeks :dohh: I'll go hide now while you all :haha::blush:

Don't be embarrassed, that's what this forum is for :hugs: Unfortunately I can't give you an advice from a personal note but I found this on the internet:

Some women have experienced leaking breasts during the first trimester of their pregnancy. In as few as six weeks, your breasts will have grown in size, partially due to fat glands and partially due to the increase of the milk glands. Some women have had leaking breasts as early as three or four weeks of pregnancy; however, this is not common. It is more common for women to have leaking breasts by around the end of the first trimester, sometime between 12 and 14 weeks.
So looks like it's perfectly normal xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

babytots said:


> Hi ladies how are we all doing.
> Serenity that is a really good price for an early reassurance scan!!! Our local scanning place doesn't do scans til after you are 20 weeks. Theres another place though in Leeds that I will be using once I reach 12 weeks so can get a dvd of my baby like I did with Jessica.
> 
> Had my blood taken today to confirm pregnancy and should get results Friday.Am wishing time away just want to get to Friday book my scan and then wish the time away til my scan date lol. Once I know baby is ok I will be able to relax and fingers crossed time will pass quickly.
> 
> Morning sickness has been bad today so bought some sea-sickness bands and so far touch wood they are easing it slightly. Have awful toothache though and really don't want to see a dentist as I hate them and have a fear of them! Just hope the pain goes! Its my 2nd pregnancy now where I have bad toothache and last time I had to have a back tooth taken out as it was so painful. Don't want to go through that again that experience has scarred me for life lol. x

It is an excellent price for a scan, I was unsure as to whether the place was legitimate because of the price but I visited the place and it is all above board, he says he just wants to help women gain the reassurance that they need in pregnancy. I will get pictures and a dvd with my scan which I am really looking forward to. I feel that once I know bubba is okay I will be able to relax aswell. I also have an extreme fear of the dentist, I have a panic attack everytime I have to go! Honestly, I break out in a cold sweat and feel sick at the thought of having to go and it's all down to having a bad experience as a child xxxx


----------



## nicnak

Serenity81 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> £25 thats fantastic. id be having one a week. :haha:
> 
> the one i have seen says between 6-11 as well. im really considering it if i dont settle a little. petrified of MC at the minute.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> for £25 a scan i would be there all the time heheClick to expand...
> 
> He he, yeah I know, the first place I booked my early scan with was charging £75 and then a friend of mine said her sister had been to a lovely place in Perth. I looked at the website and the packages and prices seemed a bit too good to be true so I decided to go and see the place for myself before I committed to anything. The place was lovely, the staff were lovely. Infact, just to reassure me he let me jump on the bed and have a scan at 4 weeks because his next mummy wasn't due until half an hour later. He did tell me I wouldn't see anything but he said it's a good oppurtunity for him to scan women early in pregnancy to see if he can learn anything from it. He was extremely understanding and said that the reason his prices are so low is because he wants to make his services available to women from all walks of life and so as access to reassurance was much easier. He said the Nhs is severely lacking in services for expectant mothers. He is famous in his field for introducing the first routine 20 week anomaly scans into the uk nhs in 1974. I go for my scan next Wednesday and I can't wait :happydance: xxxxClick to expand...


i won't be getting scanned until 12 weeks, infact nhs lothian has just started doing 20 week scans i didnt even get that with my first born, might be tempted to nip up to perth if its gonna be so cheap and so friendly :)


----------



## nicnak

buttonnose, although i havent experanced milk this early on, i have heard of it and by the sounds of the other advice there is nothing to worry about, my best advise, get loads of breast pads and mention it to your MW at your booking appt. xxx


----------



## moochacha

Hi,

Congrats to all the ladies!! :hugs: Can you put me down for the 18th :wohoo:


----------



## moochacha

I have to say that I'm really nervous being in the first trimester section since I've had Implantation bleeding for 24 hours and a bit here and there. But i figure the more I surround myself around lovely ladies who are expecting the more I will believe I'm pregnant instead of thinking the worse will happen.

I got 3 bfp 2 yesterday and 1 this morning with FMU will go for bloods maybe Monday or tuesday. I work as a nurse in Melbourne, Australia so ill just get a consult and bloods taken from there.  Perks!


----------



## Mrs_N

wow that certainly is a fab price for a scan - i'd be there in an instant! 

gp appointment this evening for me, yay! can't believe i'll be 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies!

I didn't think I'd be back in here so soon :blush:

My AF was due around 31st January. Got a BFP on a CB today and it said 1 - 2 weeks but I didn't get my BFP with my daughter till I was 8 weeks pregnant as my urine doesn't absorb HCG too well apparently :shrug: So I'm going by my period date until they change me. :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

moring all. Well i have brought my Gp appointment forward im going tomorrow now instead of wednesday. I ant wait any long. Im going to see about an early scan with the pains i have been getting and now it feels like i may have pulled a muscle. Will see how it goes. I now ill prob have to wait a week or so for an early scan and thats if they do even offer me one. Will see how it goes. 

Welcome Moochacha and Twiglet. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

nicnak said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> £25 thats fantastic. id be having one a week. :haha:
> 
> the one i have seen says between 6-11 as well. im really considering it if i dont settle a little. petrified of MC at the minute.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> for £25 a scan i would be there all the time heheClick to expand...
> 
> He he, yeah I know, the first place I booked my early scan with was charging £75 and then a friend of mine said her sister had been to a lovely place in Perth. I looked at the website and the packages and prices seemed a bit too good to be true so I decided to go and see the place for myself before I committed to anything. The place was lovely, the staff were lovely. Infact, just to reassure me he let me jump on the bed and have a scan at 4 weeks because his next mummy wasn't due until half an hour later. He did tell me I wouldn't see anything but he said it's a good oppurtunity for him to scan women early in pregnancy to see if he can learn anything from it. He was extremely understanding and said that the reason his prices are so low is because he wants to make his services available to women from all walks of life and so as access to reassurance was much easier. He said the Nhs is severely lacking in services for expectant mothers. He is famous in his field for introducing the first routine 20 week anomaly scans into the uk nhs in 1974. I go for my scan next Wednesday and I can't wait :happydance: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't be getting scanned until 12 weeks, infact nhs lothian has just started doing 20 week scans i didnt even get that with my first born, might be tempted to nip up to perth if its gonna be so cheap and so friendly :)Click to expand...

Wow, they have just started doing 20 week scans in Lothian! That must be torture having to go all the way from 12 weeks to birth without seeing your baby again :wacko: The people at Perth are really friendly, only 5 days until my scan now, so I will let you know how I got on once I've been. Here is their price list that I have taken from their website:

Option 1 Early Pregnancy Scan £25 : (10 - 15 mins) 
2D viability and reassurance scan (6 - 12 weeks) 
CD with 2D pictures 

Option 2 Reassurance Scan £75 : (15 - 20 mins) 
2D scan (13 weeks onwards) 
Optional sexing - from 20 weeks 
CD with 2D pictures 

Option 3 Detailed Scan £135 : (20 - 30 mins) 
2D/3D scan (20 weeks onwards) 
With sexing if requested 
CD with 2D and 3D pictures 

Option 4 'Mini Movie-Star' Scan £180 : (40 - 45 mins) 
2D/3D/4D scan (22 weeks - 28 weeks) 
DVD movie, CD with 2D and 3D pictures 

Option 5 Precious Baby Premium Package £285 : (Each visit 30 mins) 
This package offers at least six visits which will record your baby's development and behaviour from early pregnancy at approximately monthly intervals. 
2D/3D/4D scans with DVD movies, and a series of 3D images captured on CD Rom at each visit. 
Payment can be made by INSTALLMENTS of 1 x £185 + 5 x £20 if preferred. 


Substantial Discount for HM Forces 
To show our admiration and support for members of our Armed Forces on active service in Afghanistan, we are pleased to offer a 50% reduction in fees for wives and partners.


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> moring all. Well i have brought my Gp appointment forward im going tomorrow now instead of wednesday. I ant wait any long. Im going to see about an early scan with the pains i have been getting and now it feels like i may have pulled a muscle. Will see how it goes. I now ill prob have to wait a week or so for an early scan and thats if they do even offer me one. Will see how it goes.
> 
> Welcome Moochacha and Twiglet.
> 
> xxx

Good luck at your doctors appointment tomorrow, let us know how you get on :hugs: xxxx

And welcome to Moochacha and Twiglet, congratulations on your :bfp:s ladies xxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks sweetie, im going to really try and get any early scan. Doubt i will as they are tight arses round here but ill beg if i have to lol. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Laura

Good luck tomorrow, my appointments not till Tuesday and that seems ages away. Had a bad day yesterday was sore from when I got up to when I went to bed then today no pain!

Let us know how it goes I'll keep my fingers crossed they agree to an early scan for you.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

hey jo, glad your feeling better today chick. where were you sore? your tummy?

My appointment was supposed to be Wednesday but i couldnt wait that long and called to see if there were any free this morning and luckily there had been a cancellation for tomorrow. Ill let you know as soon as i get back. 
Will feel so much better when i have been reassured that these pains are normal. 

xxx


----------



## aurora

Twiglet said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I didn't think I'd be back in here so soon :blush:
> 
> My AF was due around 31st January. Got a BFP on a CB today and it said 1 - 2 weeks but I didn't get my BFP with my daughter till I was 8 weeks pregnant as my urine doesn't absorb HCG too well apparently :shrug: So I'm going by my period date until they change me. :thumbup:

:happydance::baby::happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi yeah the pain was in my tummy and still had that sharp pain low down on the left, I would be delighted if they offered me an early scan but can't see that happening although the doc I've been seeing lately is fab so he might if I'm still getting the pain. Were your pains in your tummy?

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

yeah like a dull cramp. I was getting a few sharp twnges in my right side near my hip but they seem to have gone now. Just got that hardly noticable crampy feeling still. Its like a heavy feeling in my belly. Im not as worried today but still anxious. 

I hope he offers you one hun. I jyst want to be reassured everything is ok. I know the scan wont pick anything up yet but im hoping they will offer me one for a few weeks time. Any sickness yet? mine has started. it comes and goes and only mild but its there. 

xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

looks like ill be joining you, due oct 15th


----------



## Twiglet

The dull aches are generally beanie's settling into place :thumbup: wishing you the best of luck ladies! 

And fancy seeing you here Aurora :haha: :happydance:


----------



## nicnak

laura it all sounds normal to me hun, same pains as i have, and i had with my first too, i am infact finding the cramps and aches reassuring this time round cause i know my bubba is getting settled in :)

serenity thanks for the price list, i'll have a think about it in a couple of weeks!

twiglet and Moochacha congrats


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, the sharpe odd ones i get, are they normal to?

Oh i feel sorry for my GP she will be getting bombarded with questions tomorrow. :haha:

xxx


----------



## grundle

October 3rd for me! So excited its my first, fingers crossed all goes well xx
Congrats everyone


----------



## Twiglet

Sharp ones are normal as its your LO embedding into your womb :thumbup: I put mine down to AF cramps both with my last PG and this one :rofl: 

My only symptom is tiredness! No wait I also have that disgusting metal taste in my mouth :haha: 

I think I'm due the 7th but that no doubt will be changed and I'll be put back as it always happens then at my 20 week scan put forward again :haha:


----------



## Serenity81

MrsCrabsticke said:


> looks like ill be joining you, due oct 15th

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: xx


----------



## Serenity81

grundle said:


> October 3rd for me! So excited its my first, fingers crossed all goes well xx
> Congrats everyone

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> thanks girls, the sharpe odd ones i get, are they normal to?
> 
> Oh i feel sorry for my GP she will be getting bombarded with questions tomorrow. :haha:
> 
> xxx

Ha ha, that is what your gp is for, it's only natural to have loads of questions. I usually write them all down as I think of them so as I am prepared when I next go....my doctor must really love me :rofl: xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

MrsCrabsticke said:


> looks like ill be joining you, due oct 15th

Congrats I am due on 15th October aswell :happydance:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

thanks twiglet and serenity, 

im such a worrier. I cant help it. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey guys! I haven't had a period since October last year :rofl: but I know I'm 14DPO, I estimated from the first days of my fertility treatment so I could be wrong.. but I'm due 17th October according to that!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## haacke_elisac

Has anyone else's breast tenderness subsided? Mine has a bit!


----------



## Twiglet

Mine has too! Unless my LO is punching them :haha:


----------



## shambaby

moochacha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies!! :hugs: Can you put me down for the 18th :wohoo:

moochacha! wow, congratulations hon, it's so good to see you in here. keeping everything crossed for you for a lovely, sticky little bean x


----------



## Mrs_N

Had my gp appointment, she was lovely, really pleased for us! Got to book in with the midwife in 2 weeks time but she's full for the next 3-4 weeks! They are going to ring us back & try to squeeze us in, I hope they can!! First scan in about 4-5 weeks time, seems like forever away.


----------



## moochacha

shambaby said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies!! :hugs: Can you put me down for the 18th :wohoo:
> 
> moochacha! wow, congratulations hon, it's so good to see you in here. keeping everything crossed for you for a lovely, sticky little bean xClick to expand...

hehe :wohoo: 

Thanks hun!!! Its good to see so many of us here, was a busy month on the New to charting thread!!! Already feel like this is a second home! lol


----------



## moochacha

Mrs_N said:


> Had my gp appointment, she was lovely, really pleased for us! Got to book in with the midwife in 2 weeks time but she's full for the next 3-4 weeks! They are going to ring us back & try to squeeze us in, I hope they can!! First scan in about 4-5 weeks time, seems like forever away.

How exciting hun glad you had a good gp!

*laura* - good luck at the doctors chicky hope they ease your mind!!! I'm sure your little bun is just snuggling into mummy not realizing s/he is rubbing on nerve endings and giving you some cramps. :hugs: Keep us updated!!!


----------



## kstancook

I feel confident to add the ticker as my last set of bloods at 16 DPO was 3826!!!! First scan is feb 16 to how it is progressing. I need a name for it....


----------



## Josiejo

Hello .... can you please add me to your thread. Confirmed bfp with doctor yesterday. Am due on 10th October WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## kstancook

Josiejo said:


> Hello .... can you please add me to your thread. Confirmed bfp with doctor yesterday. Am due on 10th October WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo x

Congrats!!! We have the same due date!!! Welcome!


----------



## Mrs_N

That's great news kstan! :happydance: 
wow I am jealous of all the girls getting early scans lol!


----------



## kstancook

Mrs_N said:


> That's great news kstan! :happydance:
> wow I am jealous of all the girls getting early scans lol!

I know its hard to wait for the scan :hugs:
The only reason I get an early scan is prior MC. Dh wont let me get excited till we see a hearbeat.


----------



## laura6914

morning girls, 

thanks moochacha, bean was causing me geif again last night. I had quite bad pains that lasted for about 5 minutes. Really really worried me. Not like my usual cramps, i had to lie on my front with my knees tucked into my belly. Will be mentioning this to the Dr later and see what she says. I dont another test last night befoire bed and its the darkest one i have had yet.It was the same colour as the control line. :happydance: so my HCG is increasing but the cramps are worrying me a little now. 
Im hoping for an early scan as since11DPO i have had cramping and its not gone away. 
My appointment is at 10:30 so ill update you all when i get back. im not sure what to expect really. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Good luck Laura its so worrying when you don't know whats causing pain. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Jo :flower:


----------



## nicnak

hey everyone, huge congrats to all our new bumps, this is getting a really busy thread :)

laura sorry your in so much pain, the darker test line is a good sign all is well i think so lets hope the dr can reassure you today. xx

my boobs are really tender too, i'm very consious of it now. i went to the loo 3 times during 5 hour shift at work last night and everytime i stood up i got a wee twinge in my belly so grabbed it and said ouch! im so worried someone at work will guess :(

af is due today so i'll relax a bit more and my test line is getting darker too.

anyone having morning sickness yet? i didnt get any with my first but i've been feeling quite ill the last few days


----------



## laura6914

morning Jo and nicnak, 

My morning sickness (well night sickness) is just starting. It seems to kick in about 5pm. lol. I was so reliefed when AF date camne and went without a sign so i know how you feel. One of the disadvantages of testing eary and getting your BFP is your so worried about AF coming when its supposed to. 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

My 'morning' sickness kicked in a few days ago. Feeling nauseous for about 4 hours after I get up and then again early evening. Not very nice, but I don't mind too much cos it means sproglet is getting cosy! 
6 weeks today :happydance:

hope your appointment goes ok laura, I'm sure the pains are normal :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Happy 6 weeks hun!

Gah I never even knew I was pregnant at this stage with Caitlyn and now with this beanie I feel :sick: and tired and have a runny nose too! 

Still worrying as always. :blush: and will continue to do so till little beanie kicks which I should hopefully feel sooner than Caitlyn...taking another test tomorrow to see if it goes up at all :haha:


----------



## EllaMom2B

blighted ovum

i'm done, for good

best of luck to everyone else


----------



## jillts

Hi! I'm brand new here but my EDD is 10/11/10!


----------



## going_crazy

EllaMom2B said:


> blighted ovum
> 
> i'm done, for good
> 
> best of luck to everyone else

Hey hun, I'm sorry to hear your news. I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling right now but know that a lot of ladies on this forum are willing to give you support.
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

EllaMom2B said:


> blighted ovum
> 
> i'm done, for good
> 
> best of luck to everyone else

Oh honey, I am so so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you at this very difficult time. I don't know what else to say, not that anything I can say will make this any better but I am thinking of you :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

jillts said:


> Hi! I'm brand new here but my EDD is 10/11/10!

Congratulations on your :bfp: and welcome :hi: xx


----------



## shel030785

im due on the 7th oct!!! xxxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hi guys! :D I'm new here, and due on 10/10! Can't wait to get to know you all! <3


----------



## Staceiz19

11th for me :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Just checking in, not ignoring you ladies. Off in my own little world because of my frustrations with DH, he's not being supportive right now and it really bothers me. I feel like I am on my own with this right now.


----------



## ivy-pickle

Hey guys, this is gona sound silly but how do you all know your due date if we're all under 3 months, are you just going off your last period?
I'm somewhere around 5 weeks going by that, so i must be in the start of october???


----------



## kermy

Hello! Newbie here!

Estimated my due date as 5th October! Just starting to feel the tiredness now :sleep:


----------



## trumpetbum

Edd 15th October judging by LMP.


----------



## StonesWife

Could you add me to the tenth please. Just guessing, no scans yet. I'm still in shock!


----------



## LilDreamy

My baby is due on the 8th of October! :D
Add me please, and congrats everyone! :D


----------



## Serenity81

MommyMichele said:


> Just checking in, not ignoring you ladies. Off in my own little world because of my frustrations with DH, he's not being supportive right now and it really bothers me. I feel like I am on my own with this right now.

Hey honey, I know how you are feeling as I am going through the same at the moment :hugs: We planned to have this baby together and to begin with he seemed very supportive etc but the last few days I have been really annoyed with him as he is being so incredibly selfish. I had some pink spotting last night and asked him if he could please go and make me a cup of tea to calm my nerves a bit as seeing the blood made me panic a bit and he made such a fuss about it. 45 minutes later I finally had my cup of tea but no reassurance about the spotting, he didn't even mention it!! I ended up phoning my sister instead who did her best to reassure me. Then a few days ago I was talking about putting a deposit down on a pram (my money, not his) and paying it up on an easy payment scheme instead of having the expense all in one go and all he said to me was well I hope the deposit's refundable. I was like, what did you just say and he said, you heard I hope the deposit is refundable because if anything goes wrong then that's a lot of money to lose. I went crazy but then he tried to defend what he said by saying that he just meant it wasn't a good idea to put the deposit down now as it is too early and I would be better waiting for my 12 week scan. I don't know what on earth has happened to him, it's like he has been replaced by someone else!!

To all you other ladies that have just joined us huge congratulations on your :bfp:'s and wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello :) I am due somewhere between 15 - 19th October.


----------



## BeanieBaby

EllaMom2B said:


> blighted ovum
> 
> i'm done, for good
> 
> best of luck to everyone else

So sorry to hear this. Please don't give up. Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

I swear they have PMS when we get pregnant. Stupid attitudes.


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear about the cramps you've been having Laura6914, I hope your appointment with the doc went ok? 

Sorry to hear also about your spotting Serenity and your OH's attitude to it. I don't think the boys really appreciate exactly how anxious we all feel in these early stages. I am analysing every twinge at the mo and also holding my breath with each trip to the loo! I think i'll book a doc's appointment next week and try and get a scan for the tail end of the following week if I can for reassurance.

Congrats to all our new BFPs too, there are so many of us its getting hard to keep up with this thread! 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> So sorry to hear about the cramps you've been having Laura6914, I hope your appointment with the doc went ok?
> 
> Sorry to hear also about your spotting Serenity and your OH's attitude to it. I don't think the boys really appreciate exactly how anxious we all feel in these early stages. I am analysing every twinge at the mo and also holding my breath with each trip to the loo! I think i'll book a doc's appointment next week and try and get a scan for the tail end of the following week if I can for reassurance.
> 
> Congrats to all our new BFPs too, there are so many of us its getting hard to keep up with this thread!
> 
> xxx

Thankyou, I haven't had anymore today and had no pain last night before the spotting but I was pretty scared. Obviously seeing any type of blood is the last thing you want when pregnant and now I can't help thinking this is the calm before the storm :cry::cry: I have a scan on Wednesday, so I am counting down to that and my sister came to visit today to keep me company and keep my mind off things. I have been going to the toilet constantly today to keep checking so Wednesday can't come soon enough. I don't know what's up with my other half, I asked him but he said there was nothing wrong with him and that it was me and my hormones!! I swear I am not imagining it though, even my sister said she had noticed a difference in his attitude. She thinks it may be that he is feeling pushed out because I have been stressing so much about the baby recently, but who knows xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck for Weds, hope it goes well. Please try not to worry. I know spotting can be a bad sign but its also v. common in early pregnancy when everything turns out fine. I spotted at your stage with my daughter Bella for a couple of days and all was fine. I am axious as I spotted last time with my mc but that was more or less every day up until my mmc was confirmed at 9 wks, which is v. different to what you're experiencing as did you say it had stopped now? 

Sorry to hear your OH is still being funny, i have been having a few crossed words with mine as think on one level I must be more hormonal as seem to be constantly taking things the wrong way that he does or says and keep accusing him of stressing me out in this all important time, which isn't fair I know but its almost like we think they should 'know' exactly what we're thinking and feeling and wrap us up in cotton wool but in actual fact they probs feel like they're treading on eggshells a bit! Hopefully you'll feel less on edge after Weds scan as am sure all will be fine. Try and relax for the rest of the weekend and put your feet up. I sometimes think spotting and cramps can be your body's way of telling you to slow down too so listen to it. :flower: 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> Good luck for Weds, hope it goes well. Please try not to worry. I know spotting can be a bad sign but its also v. common in early pregnancy when everything turns out fine. I spotted at your stage with my daughter Bella for a couple of days and all was fine. I am axious as I spotted last time with my mc but that was more or less every day up until my mmc was confirmed at 9 wks, which is v. different to what you're experiencing as did you say it had stopped now?
> 
> Sorry to hear your OH is still being funny, i have been having a few crossed words with mine as think on one level I must be more hormonal as seem to be constantly taking things the wrong way that he does or says and keep accusing him of stressing me out in this all important time, which isn't fair I know but its almost like we think they should 'know' exactly what we're thinking and feeling and wrap us up in cotton wool but in actual fact they probs feel like they're treading on eggshells a bit! Hopefully you'll feel less on edge after Weds scan as am sure all will be fine. Try and relax for the rest of the weekend and put your feet up. I sometimes think spotting and cramps can be your body's way of telling you to slow down too so listen to it. :flower:
> 
> xxx

Thank you so much, I am trying to stay calm but I made the mistake of googling it and it came up with a lot of scary stories mixed in with others that said it was common to spot and didn't necessarily mean a miscarriage was imminent. I had a miscarriage before and it was very very painful but I am worried that the spotting is just the beginning of it :cry: My sister said that I shouldn't be getting myself stressed because whatever will be will be but I can't just accept that I'm afraid. She has never had any kids so doesn't know what it feels like to want something so desperately. It has stopped now so I am hoping and praying that is the last I see of it and I am so sorry for your loss, it is so utterly devastating to have a miscarriage, I was heartbroken. 
I keep blaming my other half for stressing me out aswell, I even told him last night that it was probably his fault I was bleeding because I had been on my feet since 6.30 yesterday morning and didn't sit down until 7.30pm last night. :blush: I am ashamed of saying it now but I was absolutely furious last night and I have been telling him for weeks that I need a bit more help at the moment as it's a delicate time and he has done nothing to help. I appreciate it may be partly to do with my hormones and I spend my time focused on the pregnancy and my other kids and pretty much nothing else at the moment but I think there is certainly a lot more he could be doing. I will do my best to relax this weekend, I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up and it's wednesday. I will let you know how I get on after I've been on Wednesday and thanks for the advice xxxx :hugs:


----------



## diana.upton

1st for me also, October 11th......anyone else out in Basel Switzerland?


----------



## nicnak

girls my dh isnt the most excited expectant father, but i have realised its his own anxiousness, hope your oh's are just dealing with their fears in their own stupid manly way and that they will come around soon. my dh has totally played down both my bfp's which was really horrible as i was so excited and totally expected him to share that moment with me, he's just too scared something will go wrong :(

laura, waiting to hear how your appt went.

congrats to all our new bfps, im worried about how im gonna keep up with you all, october is gonna be a baby boom month.

im going to book with the MW on monday, although i know she wont see me until im 8 weeks gone.


----------



## laura6914

hi girls i have t read all the posts as only a flying visit. i did start another thread with the update from the Drs if you havent seen it already. The Dr was a little worried about the cramps and i have a scan on Tuesday to rule out Ectopic. I have been in tears the past 2 nights as the pains were quite bad but they have gone today. just the usual dul ache feeling which i know is normal. 
I know i wont see anythin at the scan on tuesday but its just to confirm the sac is there where it should be. also had a beta blood test done so waiting to get the results back. im feeling more positive today and know everything will be ok. 

xxx

thanks girls i hope your all ok. serenity, i really hope your ok and that your OH comes round soon. 

xxx


----------



## honey08

Twiglet said:


> Happy 6 weeks hun!
> 
> Gah I never even knew I was pregnant at this stage with Caitlyn and now with this beanie I feel :sick: and tired and have a runny nose too!
> 
> Still worrying as always. :blush: and will continue to do so till little beanie kicks which I should hopefully feel sooner than Caitlyn...taking another test tomorrow to see if it goes up at all :haha:


aww congrats !!! i didint see any posts announcing !! :happydance:u and TL !!! who ever next :shrug::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> hi girls i have t read all the posts as only a flying visit. i did start another thread with the update from the Drs if you havent seen it already. The Dr was a little worried about the cramps and i have a scan on Tuesday to rule out Ectopic. I have been in tears the past 2 nights as the pains were quite bad but they have gone today. just the usual dul ache feeling which i know is normal.
> I know i wont see anythin at the scan on tuesday but its just to confirm the sac is there where it should be. also had a beta blood test done so waiting to get the results back. im feeling more positive today and know everything will be ok.
> 
> xxx
> 
> thanks girls i hope your all ok. serenity, i really hope your ok and that your OH comes round soon.
> 
> xxx

Aw honey, I am sorry to hear that you have still been in pain.I don't know about you but I think the weekend drags in :wacko: I am wishing it was Monday as I know I will be busy and the time will go in fast and before I know it Wednesday at 12 will be here. I really am wishing you the very best of luck for Tuesday and it's really good that you are feeling positive today. I wish I could soak up some of your positivity as I am severely lacking in it, lol. My oh is honestly being a complete idiot at the moment! I just can't understand it, as this baby was very much planned for and his attitude just now is a disgrace. I told him tonight that if his attitude doesn't change then I'm not even sure I want him at the scan with me on Wednesday as he should be there to support me all of the time, 100% of the time, not just when he feels like it! I am feeling pretty guilty for saying it but he is really annoying me at the moment. I am probably not the easiest person to live with at the moment but I don't think he is helping matters with his attitude xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much, I am trying to stay calm but I made the mistake of googling it and it came up with a lot of scary stories mixed in with others that said it was common to spot and didn't necessarily mean a miscarriage was imminent. I had a miscarriage before and it was very very painful but I am worried that the spotting is just the beginning of it :cry: My sister said that I shouldn't be getting myself stressed because whatever will be will be but I can't just accept that I'm afraid. She has never had any kids so doesn't know what it feels like to want something so desperately. It has stopped now so I am hoping and praying that is the last I see of it and I am so sorry for your loss, it is so utterly devastating to have a miscarriage, I was heartbroken. 
I keep blaming my other half for stressing me out aswell, I even told him last night that it was probably his fault I was bleeding because I had been on my feet since 6.30 yesterday morning and didn't sit down until 7.30pm last night. :blush: I am ashamed of saying it now but I was absolutely furious last night and I have been telling him for weeks that I need a bit more help at the moment as it's a delicate time and he has done nothing to help. I appreciate it may be partly to do with my hormones and I spend my time focused on the pregnancy and my other kids and pretty much nothing else at the moment but I think there is certainly a lot more he could be doing. I will do my best to relax this weekend, I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up and it's wednesday. I will let you know how I get on after I've been on Wednesday and thanks for the advice xxxx :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Stay away from google!!! We're all guilty but it will only stress you out more. The good and v. reassuring thing at the moment is that it has stopped and hasn't been accompanied by v. painful cramps so there are lots of things in your favour. Just try and put it to the back of your mind and look to Weds for your scan. I really hope it goes well and you get the best outcome. Will be thinking and praying for you. 

The discussions you and your OH are having sound v. similar to ours, lol! I was v. naughty last night and accused him of something v. similar as don't feel he's been taking any pressure off me with the house or with looking after our 2 yr old. He of course thinks he is being 'really good' but I told him otherwise and it didn't go down too well. Also told him he needs to stop stressing me out as if we have another mc I won't be v. happy with him! I know, wicked and felt really bad for saying it but stress is a big factor and he knows that and it hurts me that he doesn't really have any compassion towards or doesn't make any allowances for my emotional outbursts at the mo! He tends to roll his eyes a lot and chuckle under his breath, as if to say "here she goes again"! On the flipside though I feel really sorry for the boys as I guess PMT is the time of the month they most dread and now we're preggers it's sort of there the whole time so they really have to watch their steps! :haha: 

Sending you lots of sticky :dust: for your beanie and a shed load of PMA for you!!! 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

nicnak said:


> girls my dh isnt the most excited expectant father, but i have realised its his own anxiousness, hope your oh's are just dealing with their fears in their own stupid manly way and that they will come around soon. my dh has totally played down both my bfp's which was really horrible as i was so excited and totally expected him to share that moment with me, he's just too scared something will go wrong :(
> 
> laura, waiting to hear how your appt went.
> 
> congrats to all our new bfps, im worried about how im gonna keep up with you all, october is gonna be a baby boom month.
> 
> im going to book with the MW on monday, although i know she wont see me until im 8 weeks gone.

Hi, I hadn't really thought of it this way, I am just looking at it like he is being a selfish a/hole, but maybe you could be right. I have even tried talking to him to see if he has any fears that I could perhaps put in perspective but he said nothing is bothering him and it's just my hormones putting this angle on things but my sister isn't pregnant and she thinks the same about him so it can't be all me. What you said about your oh being scared something will go wrong that is kind of what mine has been like, he didn't even want to tell anyone until I had passed 12 weeks but I blurted it out to his mum as I needed someone to share my excitement with. He has been on Mothercare's website and talked about some baby related things but besides that he hasn't said much. I am hoping he will snap out of it soon though. xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

laura6914 said:


> hi girls i have t read all the posts as only a flying visit. i did start another thread with the update from the Drs if you havent seen it already. The Dr was a little worried about the cramps and i have a scan on Tuesday to rule out Ectopic. I have been in tears the past 2 nights as the pains were quite bad but they have gone today. just the usual dul ache feeling which i know is normal.
> I know i wont see anythin at the scan on tuesday but its just to confirm the sac is there where it should be. also had a beta blood test done so waiting to get the results back. im feeling more positive today and know everything will be ok.
> 
> xxx
> 
> thanks girls i hope your all ok. serenity, i really hope your ok and that your OH comes round soon.
> 
> xxx

So sorry hun hadn't seen your other thread. I'm glad you're feeling more positive now and really hope that Tues brings you a good outcome and you get the reassurance you need. Will be thinking of you so make sure you update us when you're back. Try and take it easy until then. 

Sending your little beanie a truck load of sticky baby :dust: (only if not ectopic and in the right place of course!) and a bundle of PMA to get you through the next few days. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Stay away from google!!! We're all guilty but it will only stress you out more. The good and v. reassuring thing at the moment is that it has stopped and hasn't been accompanied by v. painful cramps so there are lots of things in your favour. Just try and put it to the back of your mind and look to Weds for your scan. I really hope it goes well and you get the best outcome. Will be thinking and praying for you. 

The discussions you and your OH are having sound v. similar to ours, lol! I was v. naughty last night and accused him of something v. similar as don't feel he's been taking any pressure off me with the house or with looking after our 2 yr old. He of course thinks he is being 'really good' but I told him otherwise and it didn't go down too well. Also told him he needs to stop stressing me out as if we have another mc I won't be v. happy with him! I know, wicked and felt really bad for saying it but stress is a big factor and he knows that and it hurts me that he doesn't really have any compassion towards or doesn't make any allowances for my emotional outbursts at the mo! He tends to roll his eyes a lot and chuckle under his breath, as if to say "here she goes again"! On the flipside though I feel really sorry for the boys as I guess PMT is the time of the month they most dread and now we're preggers it's sort of there the whole time so they really have to watch their steps! 

Sending you lots of sticky for your beanie and a shed load of PMA for you!!! 

xxx

Ha ha, yeah I know, my doctor told me to absolutely stay away from google because self diagnosing from google is the wrong thing to do but I just couldn't help myself :blush: but you are right most of the time it only adds to the stress and worry so I shall refrain from googling and talk to my doctor or post on here instead. I haven't had any pain, so as you say that is an excellent sign and the spotting has stopped so that is also fantastic. I am just hoping that I maybe overexerted myself yesterday and that has been the cause of it but I will let you know how Wednesday goes as soon as I can.
I was just shouting at my oh 5 minutes before I started typing this as I told him I am sick of being left with all the housework to do and three other kids to look after while he sits playing his x-box or on his laptop. I also told him that if anything happens to this baby then I am blaming him :blush: so I said it aswell. I just can't believe how selfish he is being and as you say it is very hurtful that he doesn't seem to have any compassion for me or our unborn baby. He knows my history; one miscarriage and a baby that died in the womb when I was 6 months pregnant, so you would think that he would try and make the first few months especially a little easier on me but no, it's as if he doesn't care. Mind you, he possibly isn't used to seeing me seem so weak and emotional, lol I am usually a very strong person and rarely ever cry and in the past few weeks I have cried loads and seem to be extremely moany. I have been very moody, I can accept that but I don't think he has helped with the attitude he has had.
Thanks so much again for the advice and I will try to absorb some pma and stop stressing so much :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

MommyMichele said:


> Just checking in, not ignoring you ladies. Off in my own little world because of my frustrations with DH, he's not being supportive right now and it really bothers me. I feel like I am on my own with this right now.

Didn't see this earlier. Sorry to hear you're also frustrated with your OH hun, sounds like there's a few of us feeling this. I do think i'm being slightly hard on mine though as I think he's doing what he can but its more a case of whatever he does or says not being good enough where i'm concerned as i'm just anxious and on edge and looking for a fight. :blush: Just remember you're not on your own as you have us and i'm sure your OH will come around, especially if he knows how much its affecting you. Take care. :flower: xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Serenity81 said:


> Ha ha, yeah I know, my doctor told me to absolutely stay away from google because self diagnosing from google is the wrong thing to do but I just couldn't help myself :blush: but you are right most of the time it only adds to the stress and worry so I shall refrain from googling and talk to my doctor or post on here instead. I haven't had any pain, so as you say that is an excellent sign and the spotting has stopped so that is also fantastic. I am just hoping that I maybe overexerted myself yesterday and that has been the cause of it but I will let you know how Wednesday goes as soon as I can.
> I was just shouting at my oh 5 minutes before I started typing this as I told him I am sick of being left with all the housework to do and three other kids to look after while he sits playing his x-box or on his laptop. I also told him that if anything happens to this baby then I am blaming him :blush: so I said it aswell. I just can't believe how selfish he is being and as you say it is very hurtful that he doesn't seem to have any compassion for me or our unborn baby. He knows my history; one miscarriage and a baby that died in the womb when I was 6 months pregnant, so you would think that he would try and make the first few months especially a little easier on me but no, it's as if he doesn't care. Mind you, he possibly isn't used to seeing me seem so weak and emotional, lol I am usually a very strong person and rarely ever cry and in the past few weeks I have cried loads and seem to be extremely moany. I have been very moody, I can accept that but I don't think he has helped with the attitude he has had.
> Thanks so much again for the advice and I will try to absorb some pma and stop stressing so much :hugs: xxxx

So so sorry to hear about your losses, that must have been so hard for you, especially losing a baby as late as 6 mths into pregnancy, its no wonder you're anxious about stuff. I'm sure both your angel babies are watching over your beanie though and giving him/her strength to be strong. I really hope Weds goes well, I have a good feeling for you. 

I understand completely what you mean with your OH. Mine's the same as i'm usually so strong and independent, its times like this when I am weaker and actually 'need' him he sometimes lets me down, through no fault of his own but sometimes because my wants and needs are so contradictory depending on what mood i'm in at the time! I really hope we all pull through this stressful time and get to start to enjoy our pregnancies, once we've had the reassurance we need from a scan (or 2!). Hang in there. 

:hugs: 

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi Can I join you girls. Just got BFP today and EDD is 15th Oct! Two chemicals have made me nervous but it's the strongest BFP I have ever had.


----------



## Serenity81

So so sorry to hear about your losses, that must have been so hard for you, especially losing a baby as late as 6 mths into pregnancy, its no wonder you're anxious about stuff. I'm sure both your angel babies are watching over your beanie though and giving him/her strength to be strong. I really hope Weds goes well, I have a good feeling for you. 

I understand completely what you mean with your OH. Mine's the same as i'm usually so strong and independent, its times like this when I am weaker and actually 'need' him he sometimes lets me down, through no fault of his own but sometimes because my wants and needs are so contradictory depending on what mood i'm in at the time! I really hope we all pull through this stressful time and get to start to enjoy our pregnancies, once we've had the reassurance we need from a scan (or 2!). Hang in there. 

:hugs: 

xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks sweetie, that post really brought a tear to my eye and you are right my angel babies will be watching over their brother or sister and I should really take some comfort from that, knowing they are there and doing their own bit to help.
I think that's what it is with me, I am usually so strong and independant and just get on with things but right now I feel weaker and needy and I feel like he isn't fulfilling the role he should be adopting (if that makes sense) I suppose part of me is kind of annoyed at myself that he is seeing this weaker side of me but that's pregnancy hormones for you, lol. I really hope we pull through this stressful time aswell and we'll be here in a few months talking about our bubba's kicking us or being so big we are struggling to move :rofl: And thanks so much for your support tonight, you've really helped me through a stressful time and put my mind at rest. I am feeling much calmer now :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

fifi-folle said:


> Hi Can I join you girls. Just got BFP today and EDD is 15th Oct! Two chemicals have made me nervous but it's the strongest BFP I have ever had.

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: Wishing you a really happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

fifi-folle said:


> Hi Can I join you girls. Just got BFP today and EDD is 15th Oct! Two chemicals have made me nervous but it's the strongest BFP I have ever had.

Congrats hun. Your test sounds v. reassuring. Keeping f'xd for you its your month. Stick beanie stick....

:dust: 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Serenity81 said:


> So so sorry to hear about your losses, that must have been so hard for you, especially losing a baby as late as 6 mths into pregnancy, its no wonder you're anxious about stuff. I'm sure both your angel babies are watching over your beanie though and giving him/her strength to be strong. I really hope Weds goes well, I have a good feeling for you.
> 
> I understand completely what you mean with your OH. Mine's the same as i'm usually so strong and independent, its times like this when I am weaker and actually 'need' him he sometimes lets me down, through no fault of his own but sometimes because my wants and needs are so contradictory depending on what mood i'm in at the time! I really hope we all pull through this stressful time and get to start to enjoy our pregnancies, once we've had the reassurance we need from a scan (or 2!). Hang in there.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks sweetie, that post really brought a tear to my eye and you are right my angel babies will be watching over their brother or sister and I should really take some comfort from that, knowing they are there and doing their own bit to help.
I think that's what it is with me, I am usually so strong and independant and just get on with things but right now I feel weaker and needy and I feel like he isn't fulfilling the role he should be adopting (if that makes sense) I suppose part of me is kind of annoyed at myself that he is seeing this weaker side of me but that's pregnancy hormones for you, lol. I really hope we pull through this stressful time aswell and we'll be here in a few months talking about our bubba's kicking us or being so big we are struggling to move :rofl: And thanks so much for your support tonight, you've really helped me through a stressful time and put my mind at rest. I am feeling much calmer now :hugs: xxxx[/QUOTE]

Ah bless you hun, it was my pleasure, have really enjoyed chatting to you this eve. Would love to help support one another through the next few wks. If you ever need a chat feel free to PM me, otherwise can see us taking over this thread! :haha: Will check in with you in a day or two to see how you are and will be keeping f'xd for you on Weds. Sleep tight. 

xxx


----------



## moochacha

fifi-folle said:


> Hi Can I join you girls. Just got BFP today and EDD is 15th Oct! Two chemicals have made me nervous but it's the strongest BFP I have ever had.

:wohoo: fifi congrats girl!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm EDD 18th Oct!!

Sorry ladies just a quick post I haven't had time to read everyone's post. I hope you're all doing well and my heart goes out for anyone who is worried about their little beanies. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

serenity hun hop your ok today. i havd had a quick flip back through the posts. I hope the OH is being a bit more supportive, someone else did mention its prob just his way of dealing with his fears. Have you got a scan on Wednesday?

xxx

fifi huge congratulations sweetie. H&H 9 months chick. xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> serenity hun hop your ok today. i havd had a quick flip back through the posts. I hope the OH is being a bit more supportive, someone else did mention its prob just his way of dealing with his fears. Have you got a scan on Wednesday?
> 
> xxx
> 
> fifi huge congratulations sweetie. H&H 9 months chick. xxx

Hey hun, I am feeling a bit better today apart from being woken in the night after having a really horrible nightmare. They are so real at the time, I wake up heart racing, shaking and sweating. I have had no more spotting, no pain and I am feeling a lot more positive. Beanie deserves me to be positive and not just give up by thinking the worst. He hasn't really been anymore supportive to be honest. I could see his attitude if this pregnancy was a surprise and he wasn't sure how he felt about it or that he didn't want anymore children. But we planned this pregnancy down to the finest detail (well as much as you can), so now I really don't get the attitude. His sister phoned me last night to see how I was feeling and she asked if he was looking after me and I told her the truth. I already told him I wasn't going to lie and tell everyone how fantastic he had been when he is behaving like a complete idiot so she phoned him afterwards and went crazy at him, lol. She said he should grow up and stop behaving like a child. I am hoping that it is just his own fears that is making him behave this way and I will see an improvement soon. Yeah, Wednesday I have a scan, so not long to go now. How are you feeling today? xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Ah bless you hun, it was my pleasure, have really enjoyed chatting to you this eve. Would love to help support one another through the next few wks. If you ever need a chat feel free to PM me, otherwise can see us taking over this thread! :haha: Will check in with you in a day or two to see how you are and will be keeping f'xd for you on Weds. Sleep tight. 

xxx[/QUOTE]

I really enjoyed our chat aswell, really helped to put my mind at ease :hugs: and it would be great to keep in touch and support each other. Ha ha, I see what you mean about us taking over this thread, probably best to stick to pm for big conversations :flower: Feeling much more positive today and I haven't had anymore spotting or any pain so hopefully it was just a one off. I'll speak to you soon and thanks again for last night xxxx


----------



## laura6914

well lets hope his sisters words have kicked his arse into touch. lol. so glad the spotting has stopped chick, maybe just beanie getting snuggled in hun. :hugs: i hopeall goes well at the scan on wednesday. keep us updated. you will be able to see the little heart beat now as well :happydance:

Im feeling fantastic to be honest. no more cramps at all. boobs feel HUGE and sore but thats it really. Im hoping to lack of symptoms isnt something to worry about. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> well lets hope his sisters words have kicked his arse into touch. lol. so glad the spotting has stopped chick, maybe just beanie getting snuggled in hun. :hugs: i hopeall goes well at the scan on wednesday. keep us updated. you will be able to see the little heart beat now as well :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling fantastic to be honest. no more cramps at all. boobs feel HUGE and sore but thats it really. Im hoping to lack of symptoms isnt something to worry about.
> 
> xxx

Ha ha, yeah he was quite rude to her on the phone but I could hear her shouting at him that he better be listening to her because she wasn't going to let him get away with behaving like this, it was so funny. Yeah, I hope it was beanie just snuggling in, I just thought I would have been passed the stage for anything like that so assumed the worst. Plus I googled it which brought up lots of terrifying things, so I must make a promise to myself to stay the hell away from google :rofl: I will definetely keep you updated when I get back, I will post on here. Aww, will I be able to see the heart beat at this stage, that's fantastic. Really can't wait until Wednesday, but will probably be soooo nervous on Wednesday morning. My boobs are still really painful and huge! I am still quite tired and nauseous and the vivid dreams/nightmares are still there but that's it for me as far as symptoms are concerned. Honestly, in all my other pregnancies I hardly had any symptoms. With my 9 year old I knew I was pregnant when I started drinking coffee! I couldn't stand coffee pre-pregnancy and I still can't stand it now. With my 6 year old I had no idea I was pregnant and with my 4 year old I had no symptoms either. Didn't know until I had missed a period and I still had no symptoms after that apart from a bit of nausea xxxx


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha glad the words hit home. :haha:

I want my symptoms to start, i reaally ant to feel pregnant cause at the moment i dont really. Ill regret saying that i think. :haha:

Yeah hun the heart beat can be seen at 6 weeks and you will be a few days passed then so you should see it flickering away. :happydance:

I wont see mine on tuesday only the sac but as long as the sac is in the right place that will ease my mind milions. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> ha ha ha glad the words hit home. :haha:
> 
> I want my symptoms to start, i reaally ant to feel pregnant cause at the moment i dont really. Ill regret saying that i think. :haha:
> 
> Yeah hun the heart beat can be seen at 6 weeks and you will be a few days passed then so you should see it flickering away. :happydance:
> 
> I wont see mine on tuesday only the sac but as long as the sac is in the right place that will ease my mind milions.
> 
> xxx

I know, it is horrible in these early stages when you don't feel pregnant and there is no movement or anything to reassure you but your symptoms will either kick in or you will be lucky and not have any like I did in my other pregnancies. Well, I will keep everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday, but I am sure everything will be absolutely fine and you will get some reassurance xxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny, im feeling so much more positive now. I think everything will really be ok. 
Im ssoooo want the symptoms. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> thanks hunny, im feeling so much more positive now. I think everything will really be ok.
> Im ssoooo want the symptoms. :haha:
> 
> xxx

Yeah, I really think everything will be okay too and in a couple of weeks you'll be saying god I wish these symptoms would go away, why did I even wish for them in the first place :rofl: xxxx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies not been on in a while and theres far to much to catch up on lol. Find out tomorrow when my scan is can't wait just want to know baby is ok in there so can relax.

Hope everyone else is well. Will try and catch up properly later as I have a million and one things to do today. No rest for the wicked eh?! x


----------



## laura6914

i will indeed. I had a bit of bloat last week and it seems to have disappeared now. only have a bit of podge around my belly button. I want my bloat back!!!!!!! hahaha
Im really slim, size 8 at the mo, do you think i will show quite early? I cant wait to have a bump. i want to be huge. You lot must think im mad :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Urgh you can have my bloat if you like lol! 
Feeling so rough from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to sleep, none of my trousers fit me anymore & I could quite happily sleep for the next 6 weeks!


----------



## laura6914

MrsN send your bloat this way. lol. i want more symptoms lol!!!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Can I be added for the 10th please?


----------



## Mrs_N

Yeah I remember when I said I wanted all possible symptoms lol!


----------



## aurora

Those of us due the 8th...the hearts started beating yesterday.... due on the 9th, today =)


----------



## StonesWife

So mine will start beating tomorrow? I wonder the chances of getting to hear the heatbeat when I go to the docs?


----------



## aurora

When is your appointment?


----------



## StonesWife

I just found out Friday night so I haven't got to schedule yet, will be calling tomorrow morning. I'm five weeks today and guessing I'll be six when I get to see a doc.


----------



## aurora

At 6 weeks you should see it on a scan.


----------



## laura6914

so does that mean mine will start on Tuesday if im due on the 12th. I have an early sca on Tuesday. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

i meant wednesday not tuesday? lol. still half asleep.


----------



## aurora

It should start beating on day 22 after conception, but won't be picked up on ultrasound that early.


----------



## laura6914

really? im even more comfused now. lol. im 23 DPO today so it would of started beating yesterday then? is that right?


----------



## aurora

22 days after conception, not ovulation


----------



## aurora

Just google it ;)


----------



## laura6914

oooohhhh with you know. lol. thanks chick.


----------



## laura6914

mine will be wednesday then. when im 5+1 :happydance:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Serenity81 said:


> Ah bless you hun, it was my pleasure, have really enjoyed chatting to you this eve. Would love to help support one another through the next few wks. If you ever need a chat feel free to PM me, otherwise can see us taking over this thread! :haha: Will check in with you in a day or two to see how you are and will be keeping f'xd for you on Weds. Sleep tight.
> 
> xxx

I really enjoyed our chat aswell, really helped to put my mind at ease :hugs: and it would be great to keep in touch and support each other. Ha ha, I see what you mean about us taking over this thread, probably best to stick to pm for big conversations :flower: Feeling much more positive today and I haven't had anymore spotting or any pain so hopefully it was just a one off. I'll speak to you soon and thanks again for last night xxxx[/QUOTE]


So glad you're feeling better today hun and the spotting has stopped. Keeping f'xd for you for Weds, not long to go now. I am with you on the dreams am having really mad ones too and waking up all hot, then needing the loo too etc. so the nights aren't great. Try and get some rest now leading up to Weds (easier said than done I know with a family but do try and put your feet up in the eves). Pleased to hear you have some back up now in the form of your OH's sis, sounds like she told him! Hopefully you'll see a change in him in the coming days, especially by Weds for your big day. :hugs: 

xxx 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Loving all the chat re heartbeats, makes it feel so much more real doesn't it. We all have little bubba's growing inside us! :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Joining cautiously!

Got my BFP last month and its taken me until now to come on here and announce 'I'm pregnant'!

EDD is 9th October at the moment. Very exciting!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've been having lots of cramping today, which has been really worrying. I know cramping is normal in early pregnancy, and there's been no bleeding at all, but still. Can't help but worry.


----------



## laura6914

hi sue i had them for a few days to but seem to have gone the past few days. mine were really sharp and really worried me. i have an early scan on tuesday but im sure all is fine chick. as you say its normal. some people get them more than others. 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

I agree all this talk about heartbeats makes it feel so much more real. I've been lucky so far as the cramps go, they're not too bad, but I do feel them. I can't wait to get my doc appt scheduled and get it confirmed, although I've POAS 3x and all three the lines popped up before the control. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## Serenity81

So glad you're feeling better today hun and the spotting has stopped. Keeping f'xd for you for Weds, not long to go now. I am with you on the dreams am having really mad ones too and waking up all hot, then needing the loo too etc. so the nights aren't great. Try and get some rest now leading up to Weds (easier said than done I know with a family but do try and put your feet up in the eves). Pleased to hear you have some back up now in the form of your OH's sis, sounds like she told him! Hopefully you'll see a change in him in the coming days, especially by Weds for your big day. :hugs: 

xxx 

xxx[/QUOTE]

Yeah, our little chat last night really boosted my positivity and I am certainly feeling more optimistic today, so thanks again. I know, can't believe it's Monday tomorrow and Wednesday will be here soon. Will probably be a nervous wreck on Wednesday morning but really excited aswell. The dreams I am having are horrific, really really vivid and even after I have woken up I still feel like it really happened even though it didn't. I am going to try and relax more in the evenings and not put so much pressure on myself to be superwoman :rofl: Infact I am going away to soak in the bath after I have typed this post. Kids are all in bed and the house is clean and tidy so I am going to have some me time now. 
Ha ha, other half's sister really gave him what for last night on the phone, she was furious, especially when I told her I had a bit of spotting and his other sister phoned him earlier this evening and by the look on his face she was having a go aswell, so hopefully he will start to see the error of his ways soon. If it is just because he has concerns of his own then I wish he would have just spoken to me about it instead of me thinking the worst of him as he isn't usually natured this way. How are you feeling today?
xxxx


----------



## carmyz

Hi all i thought i would join up here now that i am officially preggers found out on sat that i am expecting a bub on the 16th of october very excited and looking forward to goin on this journey with u all.

so far iv only got sore boobs..no other symptoms yet but they usually rear there head at around 6-7wks..i get m/s but just nausea which goes around wk 10.

this time round im more concerned about m/c as my sister has had 2 in the past 5mths so its made me more aware of them.

iv got my fingers crossed for everyone to have a safe and healthly pregnancy.

talk to u all soon xx


----------



## Serenity81

Red Rose said:


> Joining cautiously!
> 
> Got my BFP last month and its taken me until now to come on here and announce 'I'm pregnant'!
> 
> EDD is 9th October at the moment. Very exciting!

Huge congratulations on your :bfp:, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Serenity81 said:


> Yeah, our little chat last night really boosted my positivity and I am certainly feeling more optimistic today, so thanks again. I know, can't believe it's Monday tomorrow and Wednesday will be here soon. Will probably be a nervous wreck on Wednesday morning but really excited aswell. The dreams I am having are horrific, really really vivid and even after I have woken up I still feel like it really happened even though it didn't. I am going to try and relax more in the evenings and not put so much pressure on myself to be superwoman :rofl: Infact I am going away to soak in the bath after I have typed this post. Kids are all in bed and the house is clean and tidy so I am going to have some me time now.
> Ha ha, other half's sister really gave him what for last night on the phone, she was furious, especially when I told her I had a bit of spotting and his other sister phoned him earlier this evening and by the look on his face she was having a go aswell, so hopefully he will start to see the error of his ways soon. If it is just because he has concerns of his own then I wish he would have just spoken to me about it instead of me thinking the worst of him as he isn't usually natured this way. How are you feeling today?
> xxxx

Looks like you have a few troops rallied to give him what for. Am sure he's regretting his actions now. Try and put it behind you and wipe the slate clean. Tomorrow's a new day and you want to keep up the PMA to get you through to Weds. Am sure his pride is probs hurt and he feels everyone's on his back and whilst he feels like that if he's anything like my OH he's probs even less likely to snap out of it. Hope you enjoy your soak, sounds like a fabulous idea and just what the doctor ordered! 

I'm feeling ok thanks, just wishing I felt a bit more pregnant that's all. Can't wait to start feeling sick as know its the only real thing that's gonna reassure me all is ok. Will call the doc tomorrow and try and get an appointment to see mine so I can get a scan booked as think once I have a date set it will give me a milestone to work towards! 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats on your BFPs Carmyz and Red Rose. xxx


----------



## Red Rose

BeanieBaby said:


> Huge congrats on your BFPs Carmyz and Red Rose. xxx

You too BeanieBaby! Such a precious and exciting time. :happydance:


----------



## Red Rose

Serenity81 said:


> Red Rose said:
> 
> 
> Joining cautiously!
> 
> Got my BFP last month and its taken me until now to come on here and announce 'I'm pregnant'!
> 
> EDD is 9th October at the moment. Very exciting!
> 
> Huge congratulations on your :bfp:, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you also! Congrats to you. :happydance:


----------



## Josiejo

Hi all.

Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:

Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.

Jo x


----------



## carmyz

so sorry to hear the jo xoxox


Went to the docs and got my blood taken will find out 2moro wat the results are..i keep thinking that im goin to hear bad news???

its goin to be a long day


----------



## moochacha

Josiejo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:
> 
> Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Jo x

Sorry for your loss Jo xox


----------



## StonesWife

Sorry Jo, but you've got a wonderful PMA!


----------



## moochacha

Afternoon ladies,

I got positive from my bloods, now I'm just waiting for the news to sink in. :cloud9: Have so much to do, will have to choose my GP soon.


----------



## buttonnose82

right my lovely ladies I *think* I got everyone but after a weekend away i have 14 pages to go through so if i have missed anyone then i am very sorry and please just let me know :)

i am feeling very upset as just rang midwife and she said she couldn't see me till i was 12 weeks to i explained i am moving when i am 10 - 11 weeks and at the moment we don't know where too as will be renting, so don't know what new dr's address will be to make appointment there, to which she just said 'oh well you'll just have to wait then' This is our first baby and i am scared and now i am sat here in tears as i dunno what to do now


----------



## nicnak

buttonnose82 said:


> right my lovely ladies I *think* I got everyone but after a weekend away i have 14 pages to go through so if i have missed anyone then i am very sorry and please just let me know :)
> 
> i am feeling very upset as just rang midwife and she said she couldn't see me till i was 12 weeks to i explained i am moving when i am 10 - 11 weeks and at the moment we don't know where too as will be renting, so don't know what new dr's address will be to make appointment there, to which she just said 'oh well you'll just have to wait then' This is our first baby and i am scared and now i am sat here in tears as i dunno what to do now


oh no thats not good, our MW sees us at 8 weeks as she needs to have time to book our 12 week scan. can you go to an EPU?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Josiejo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:
> 
> Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Jo x

I am so sorry for your loss hun. I hope we see you back here v. soon. 

xxx


----------



## laurietate25

Josiejo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my little beanie on Friday night :cry:
> 
> Devastated, but not giving up hope for a successful pregnancy.
> 
> Jo x

Aww really sorry for ur loss, i kno how it feels i have been there twice now!! Dont give up just keep trying!! lots of hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurietate25

Rosie123 said:


> Snowbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CymruEv said:
> 
> 
> Hi just done a test DEFINATE :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: Please add me think my due date is the 4th!! Congrats everyone!! :hugs:
> 
> huurrrray another Welsh October Pumpkin! xx
> 
> congratulationsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My pumpkin is also a Welsh pumpkin!! xxClick to expand...

Loving the welsh pumpkin!! ... mine is too and proud of it xx


----------



## laurietate25

Hey i havent been on tbhis thread for a while so i would just like to say a big CONGRATS to all the new mummies to be!! Heres all to a big healthy 9 months!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: jo so sorry for your loss

buttonnose that sucks :hugs: Can you book in with her for 12 weeks and then transfer over after you've moved, or will you be moving too far to travel to her?


----------



## buttonnose82

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: jo so sorry for your loss
> 
> buttonnose that sucks :hugs: Can you book in with her for 12 weeks and then transfer over after you've moved, or will you be moving too far to travel to her?

we are moving over an hour away so not really possible, i am just so scared i am now gonna miss the limit for the nuchal scan which is why i wanted to start care here :cry:


----------



## MommyMichele

I wish the clinic would hurry up and open, want to call them and see if I can get a scan at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Jo im so so sorry for your loss hunny :hugs:

Buttonnose, any chance you could get a private scan? i know its costly £100 or so but worth the piece of mine and then you can contact the midwife when we move into the new place. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm sure they wont let you miss the timing buttonnose - when will you know where you are moving to? 

I got my booking in appointment - next week!! :yipee: 
I'll be 7+4 going by my ov, but 9+5 going by LMP so might see if I can use this to my advantage and get scan earlier! woo, so exciting!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats Mrs N!!!


----------



## laura6914

Very exciting MrsN. 
i have been told to call and book an appointment with my mid wife after the scan tomorrow for about 8 weeks. I have to do it through my Dr, does that sound right?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

i meant i have to call and do it through the Dr surgery. lol.


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah that sounds right.
i did it via my GP practice - they said to book in between 8-10 weeks, but the midwife was all booked up for then, so they've squeezed me in next week!


----------



## laura6914

cant wait to get my appointment.. ill call and book it tomorrow all being well after my scan. Oh its so exciting. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Laura, hope it goes well. Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## carmyz

hi all

gettings my bloodtest results back today..i hope everything is fine.
i cant believe mt tailbone is already playin up...i didnt get is with my last pregnancy till the last couple of months...so now im sitting on a pillow lol cause it hurts so much..

not sure wat the doctors goin to ask me today though..i hope my doc is in today

talk to u all soon xx


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi there, can I join please? Just got my :BFP: this evening and am a bit scared that it will go wrong, as it was our first month trying for #2 and am afraid it was just too easy. 
Anyway my due date is the 19th October. Looking forward to chatting to everyone :)


----------



## wanabamummy

Hello everyone! I got my bfp on Friday, guess it's still sinking in. Hoping this one is here to stay!! Edd 16 th October!!!


----------



## laura6914

congratulations hun and welcome to the thread. xx


----------



## Serenity81

wanabamummy said:


> Hello everyone! I got my bfp on Friday, guess it's still sinking in. Hoping this one is here to stay!! Edd 16 th October!!!

Congratulations on your :bfp: Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months and welcome to the thread :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

wanabamummy said:


> Hello everyone! I got my bfp on Friday, guess it's still sinking in. Hoping this one is here to stay!! Edd 16 th October!!!

Congratulations Bump Buddy!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## anie

I got my BFP today...
EDD 13th October.. :)


----------



## wanabamummy

Tee hee!!! How you doing beaniebaby!!??

Oh called little one beanie baby at the weekend!! Lol :rofl: how funny is that!!


----------



## wanabamummy

anie said:


> I got my BFP today...
> EDD 13th October.. :)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Serenity81

anie said:


> I got my BFP today...
> EDD 13th October.. :)

Huge congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## laura6914

welcome Anie, huge congrates happy and healthy 9 months. This is getting a ver busy thread. :happydance:

Oh girls im so nervous about my scan tomorrow. Dying to do my CLear blue digi tonight to see if the weeks have gone up. Not supposed to do it until the morning but i cant help myslef. lol. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

wanabamummy said:


> Tee hee!!! How you doing beaniebaby!!??
> 
> Oh called little one beanie baby at the weekend!! Lol :rofl: how funny is that!!

Great thanks hun, have just posted in your journal so won't clog up this thread. 

:rofl: Bless him! Such a cute name, am happy to share it! :haha: Feeling a bit guilty referring to this little one as beanie baby as I did with my angel baby, so think i'll just call him/her my little beanie instead! Still just as cute! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

anie said:


> I got my BFP today...
> EDD 13th October.. :)

Congratulations hun and welcome to the thread. xxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats to all the newbies..hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy..

im also due on the 16th of oct yay lol


----------



## wanabamummy

carmyz said:


> congrats to all the newbies..hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy..
> 
> im also due on the 16th of oct yay lol

what a brilliant day that will be!! Same as me!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurietate25

congrats wannabamummy and anie! heres to a healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## moochacha

wanabamummy said:


> Hello everyone! I got my bfp on Friday, guess it's still sinking in. Hoping this one is here to stay!! Edd 16 th October!!!

OMG!!!!!!! :wohoo: congrats!!! Wow this month has been a busy month it seems most of the ladies I know on bnb are up the duff!! lol Really happy for you!!

*laura* - Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to hear how it went chick!

*anie* - Congrats hun wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## carmyz

wanabamummy said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the newbies..hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy..
> 
> im also due on the 16th of oct yay lol
> 
> what a brilliant day that will be!! Same as me!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes it is lol..:happydance:

i was talkin to my dp last night about how weird it would be if we had our baby on the 10/10/2010..our sons birthdays are the 8/8/2006 and 18/8/2008 lol so it would b cool if this baby follows suit:thumbup:


----------



## anie

Thanks for a lovely welcome...

Congrats to everyone else in this thread too, and a happy and healthy 9 months for you all..


----------



## fifi-folle

carmyz said:


> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the newbies..hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy..
> 
> im also due on the 16th of oct yay lol
> 
> what a brilliant day that will be!! Same as me!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is lol..:happydance:
> 
> i was talkin to my dp last night about how weird it would be if we had our baby on the 10/10/2010..our sons birthdays are the 8/8/2006 and 18/8/2008 lol so it would b cool if this baby follows suit:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh I hadn't even twigged there would be 10/10/10, d'oh, baby brain kicking in early. That would be a cool date of birth! My EDD is 15th Oct I think, but we'll wait and see.


----------



## StonesWife

Well I have my first appt Thursday at 8AM! I'm sooooooo excited, thursday can't come fast enough!


----------



## carmyz

well my results came bk and there 46 so not sure wat to think atm..got more bloods taken and go bk friday for the new results.

the only thing i can think of is that i Od later then i thought??


----------



## StonesWife

Good luck Cramyz! FX crossed for you!


----------



## nicnak

congrats to all the new bfp's :)

hope your scan goes well today laura.

who all has appts tomorrow? i recall there were a couple.

i filled in my booking in form yesterday so hoping to get an appt soon.


----------



## FierceAngel

can i join you guys for the 18th of october got my :bfp: this morning being a bit cautious as i have a history of recurerent m/c and will need to start daily injections and hormone pessarys... 

i missed out on 1st tri last time as i didnt dare to believe so im going to be as hopeful as i can and see what happens!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck for this morning Laura and good luck for Fri Cramyz, its still v. early so its v. possible like you say you ov'd late and your dates are slightly out. Keep us updated. 

Congratulations and welcome to the thread FierceAngel. Sorry to hear of your losses. Stick beanie, Stick!!! :dust:

xxx


----------



## laurietate25

hey good luck carmyz!! im sure ul be fine! it is still very early.
and as regards to the birthdates... they are good dates. Iam 11th october and instantly thought about 10/10/10 what an amzing birthdate that would be.
My friends baby was 07/07/07 and it ended up in the papers!
congratulations to fierceangel! hopefully this is it for u xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congratulations to all the new BFP's and heres to a H & H 9 months for you all.

Can I be moved from 15th to 13th please.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

hey girls scan went fantastic i saw the sac and the yoke sac. i have updated my other thread if you want to have a read. i have a follow up scan on the 23rd when ill be 7 weeks so i get to see the heartbeat :happydance: my BETA from the bloods i had done at 4+3 were 1480 :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:happydance: I'm so pleased for you Laura!

FA: Hoping this bean sticks for you and you have a happy and healthy 8 months :flower:


----------



## MommyMichele

StonesWife said:


> Well I have my first appt Thursday at 8AM! I'm sooooooo excited, thursday can't come fast enough!

YAY!!!!! :happydance:

First appointment is today at 1 pm central! Unfortunately, it's with Nurse Evil. Going to be nice and bite my tongue though, only time I have to deal with her! Wondering why the hell I have to see her and not my Dr? I've 5 kids, what the hell is she going to tell me that I already know? :shrug:

Hoping we get to hear a heartbeat today!


----------



## wanabamummy

laura6914 said:


> hey girls scan went fantastic i saw the sac and the yoke sac. i have updated my other thread if you want to have a read. i have a follow up scan on the 23rd when ill be 7 weeks so i get to see the heartbeat :happydance: my BETA from the bloods i had done at 4+3 were 1480 :happydance:
> 
> xxx

fantastic news hun!! You must be so happy and relieved!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls , 

Yeah wanabamummy,im over the moon. I can finally start to relax and enjoy. 

Just quickly are my BETAs for 4+3 good. I thought they were quite high to start off with but i have seen others with higher?

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Not sure about your levels as never had any done with my previous pregnancies but just wanted to say a huge congrats, so please all went well! Bet you can't wait until 7 wks now so you get to see your little bean in all his/her glory! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks beaniebaby hun. im over the moon i really am. i cant wait. kind of lucky really as i will still get my 12 week scan as well i think. id be a bag of nerves if i had to do the whole 12 weeks without 1 i would have had to have gone private. lol. 
xxx


----------



## StonesWife

MommyMichele said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I have my first appt Thursday at 8AM! I'm sooooooo excited, thursday can't come fast enough!
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First appointment is today at 1 pm central! Unfortunately, it's with Nurse Evil. Going to be nice and bite my tongue though, only time I have to deal with her! Wondering why the hell I have to see her and not my Dr? I've 5 kids, what the hell is she going to tell me that I already know? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping we get to hear a heartbeat today!Click to expand...

Yay!! I hope all goes well! Sorry you've got to see Nurse Evil. If she's rude just smack her. :haha: FX you get to hear a heartbeat!! I'm hoping I get to see or hear something Thursday!


----------



## MommyMichele

StonesWife said:


> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I have my first appt Thursday at 8AM! I'm sooooooo excited, thursday can't come fast enough!
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First appointment is today at 1 pm central! Unfortunately, it's with Nurse Evil. Going to be nice and bite my tongue though, only time I have to deal with her! Wondering why the hell I have to see her and not my Dr? I've 5 kids, what the hell is she going to tell me that I already know? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping we get to hear a heartbeat today!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I hope all goes well! Sorry you've got to see Nurse Evil. If she's rude just smack her. :haha: FX you get to hear a heartbeat!! I'm hoping I get to see or hear something Thursday!Click to expand...

Maybe I'll kick her after she _allows_ me to make an appointment with my Dr. When I actually get to see my Dr, I'll get an ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Bellatrix

Ladies, I am due October 6th according to my LMP, but I KNOW I ovulated on CD16 - would that make October 8th a more accurate date?


----------



## Mrs_N

yay laura, congrats! also levels are good :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

MrsN thanks sweetie, i have no idea if they were good or not as have nothing to compare them to to see if they are doubling nicely and not having anymore done now.lol

Bellatrix, welcome to the thread and congratulations. I would go by the date of your LMP as thats when the DR will date you. You will get a more accurate date when you have your dating scan. 

xxx


----------



## jmiller

Can you please add me for October 19th

Congrats to everyone :happydance:


----------



## Smurfette

Really glad to hear everything's OK Laura!!! xxxxxx


----------



## StonesWife

MommyMichele said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I have my first appt Thursday at 8AM! I'm sooooooo excited, thursday can't come fast enough!
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First appointment is today at 1 pm central! Unfortunately, it's with Nurse Evil. Going to be nice and bite my tongue though, only time I have to deal with her! Wondering why the hell I have to see her and not my Dr? I've 5 kids, what the hell is she going to tell me that I already know? :shrug:
> 
> Hoping we get to hear a heartbeat today!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I hope all goes well! Sorry you've got to see Nurse Evil. If she's rude just smack her. :haha: FX you get to hear a heartbeat!! I'm hoping I get to see or hear something Thursday!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'll kick her after she _allows_ me to make an appointment with my Dr. When I actually get to see my Dr, I'll get an ultrasound! :happydance:Click to expand...

I've never been to the dotor I'm going to so I'm hoping there are no rude nurses and that the doctor is good. Of course I requested the female doc since I'm a first time mommy and want someone who can answer my questions! lol let me know when you get home how your appt went! And of course kick her if she needs it... :haha:


----------



## Mrs_N

found the hcg reference tables for you. so variable in early pregnancy!

3 weeks since LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks since LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks since LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks since LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 &#8211; 8 weeks since LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 &#8211; 12 weeks since LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 &#8211; 16 weeks since LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 &#8211; 24 weeks since LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 &#8211; 40 weeks since LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml


----------



## MommyMichele

Why am I so nervous?!?! This not my first baby! I guess maybe because I haven't done this in nearly 8 years.


----------



## laura6914

lol mommy michele i think we are all the same no matter how many we have. :hugs:

WOW thanks for that MrsN mine are really high then they were taken at 4+3 and were 1480. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations Laura :happydance: I am so happy for you, so glad that everything went well for you today xxxx :hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

MommyMichele said:


> Why am I so nervous?!?! This not my first baby! I guess maybe because I haven't done this in nearly 8 years.

I am feeling nervous too. I agree, I think we're all nervous! Just try and relax! I'm sure I'll be a mess on Thursday, and I doubt I'll be able to sleep Wednesday night!:hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

Yay Laura! Your levels sound amazing!!


----------



## buttonnose82

congrats laura on the positive scan :)

congrats to all you lovely ladies that have joined us

hope everyone is doing well

:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, i really am so relaxed now, im actually enjoying it a lot more.


----------



## silver_penny

You can put me down for the 16th! Yay!! Super excited to add another little bumpkin to the family!


----------



## waitin4numb3

Can you put me down for the 10th please!


----------



## StonesWife

Could you please put me down for the 10th!!


----------



## FierceAngel

i just did a digital to confirm i have spent all day thinking what if it was an evap it still doesnt seem real!!!!


----------



## StonesWife

FierceAngel- Yay for your BFP!


----------



## laura6914

huge congrates fierce angel. Cant think otherwise when its spelt out for you can you? lol. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## carmyz

welcome and congrats to all the new ladies :D

feeling ok now ..stayin positive. goin to get more test today and see what my lines look like lol..cant help myself atleast that will reassure me..havent been gettin cramps only back pain..hurry up friday lol. thanks to everyone that replyed to my message..hopefully have some good news to tell u when i get bk friday morning..its wednesday here in aus so not long now.


----------



## StonesWife

Carmyz- Looks like we'll be at the doctor around the same time thanks to time zones lol I go thursday morning (in the states lol) I hope all is well. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## florabean1981

oooh, 2010 Bumpkins!!! It seems like only a few weeks ago that I got my 2009 Bumpkin BFP, lol.
Just want to wish you all happy, safe & speedy pregnancies; it'll fly by & before you know it, you'll have your LOs in your arms & wonderful jelly bellies! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

Carmyz i hope all is ok hunny, i have done over 20 tests since i got my first BFP just to make sue the lines got darker. I even got the clear blue digi with conception indicator to make sure the weeks have gone up. 

I was having major cramps and got worried. had my scan today and all is fine. Chin up sweetie im sure all will be ok. As you say not long to wait now. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Laura- I had to giggle at you, 20 tests! I would probably be doing the same except DF won't let me buy anymore. He says three is enough! lol I am dying to test again but I guess I'll just wait till my appt on Thursday...


----------



## wanabamummy

Lol I been peeing on left over opks and ordered some ic's off eBay so I can see a dark line!!! :doh:


----------



## StonesWife

I forgot I peed on a leftover OPK and got a positive when I was about 2 days out from my AF date but I didn't think anything of it... looking back I realise now I was pregnant! I waited till I was almost a week late to test with a hpt.


----------



## laura6914

ha ha girls what are we like. Yep i have been doing to OPKs as well. The test line has been sucking the dye from the control line and the control line is so faint. i thought i had looked at the test the wrong way round. I have onw more test left an asdas own and im saving that for next week. :rofl: Its just sooooo addictive. Waited so long to see those lines and now i cant get enough of them. :haha:

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

I might have to sneak off and buy another test. Maybe a digi so I can see the words! Maybe then it will feel more real!


----------



## laura6914

Stones wife do you get the ones that tell you how many weeks after conception in the US? xx


----------



## StonesWife

No! And I'm so jealous of you girls who do!! :haha: I don't understand why we don't have them... How accurate are they? Ours just say pregnant or not pregnant.


----------



## laura6914

mine have been very accurate, I have tested once a week the day where i go up a week and they have gone up to. They are great. Cant you buy one of the internet hun? They really are great. And well worth the money. You can get 1 for £8-£9 here so im not sure what that is in dollas. Im crap with conversion. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

I looked on ebay but not sure it would make it here in time as I'm already 5 weeks. Maybe by LO #2 the States will have caught up to the rest of you! I still don't understand why we don't have them. I would rather the doctor do an U/S and let me see my little sac or get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## StonesWife

Laura you could just be a doll and express me one! :rofl:


----------



## aurora

They should be available in the US soon I would think, they haven't been available in Canada too long.
Theya re pretty accurate! I tested with the first and got 1-2, used a second about 8 days later got 2-3 then about another 8 days later got 3+!


----------



## BeanieBaby

I got my 3+ this morning :happydance: Will stop doing the ICs now as think the fact I have done one every day since I got my BFP is a bit obsessive! You're so right though girls they're so addictive! Think i've needed the reassurance though after a loss. Stick beanie stick!!! 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Quick question actually girls as i'm due on 11 Oct doesn't that mean i'm 5w 1d today? Well my ticker says 5w 2d and has done since this morning?


----------



## subaru555

Yeah 5+1


----------



## mydreambelly

Hiii Everyone, this is my first post. I'm due OCTOBER 13TH. My first baby in my belly now.. I'm so excited. 

Hiiii Everyone!
Welcome Babies..


----------



## StonesWife

BeanieBaby said:


> Quick question actually girls as i'm due on 11 Oct doesn't that mean i'm 5w 1d today? Well my ticker says 5w 2d and has done since this morning?

Yes your doctor will go by your lmp (as do the tickers) but I beleive the CBD with conception goes by actual Ovulation and conception which would be roughly two weeks less than your lmp... hence why your CBD say 3+ but your ticker says 5... Hope that helps...


----------



## silver_penny

Eeck, if I went by LMP and not my O date, people would think I was due Oct 3. However, if I go by O date, it puts my EDD at Oct 16. Heehee... that's quite a gap, eh?

I think I will stick with my estimated O date.


----------



## BeanieBaby

StonesWife said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Quick question actually girls as i'm due on 11 Oct doesn't that mean i'm 5w 1d today? Well my ticker says 5w 2d and has done since this morning?
> 
> Yes your doctor will go by your lmp (as do the tickers) but I beleive the CBD with conception goes by actual Ovulation and conception which would be roughly two weeks less than your lmp... hence why your CBD say 3+ but your ticker says 5... Hope that helps...Click to expand...

I have set the ticker from my due date (which i'd based on my ovulation date) and it was correct as was saying 5 wks exactly yesterday and then for some reason jumped to 5w 2d today?! V. strange. Guess i'll see what it says tomorrow and if its still a day out i'll have to reset another one and upload it! Thanks for the advice girls. 

xxx


----------



## aurora

Some of the ticker people have their own calender I think... the due date for both mine is Oct 8 but as you can see they show different days along. lol


----------



## carmyz

hi all bk from the shops..done some food shopping and got a 3pk of frer strips..took one and i ll post it in a hr or so ..so i can see wat u think..

im pretty sure its darker then my last test..


----------



## Twiglet

I dont even know when I o'd but I do know I've never got a 3+ on a digi as my HCG doesn't go into my urine too well hence my not getting a + with my daughter till 8 weeks :dohh:

I want to know when I'm due as I don't think it's the 7th...I think its a little earlier! May mention it to my MW on the 25th...although this pregnancy...I have the worst nausea! :sick:


----------



## carmyz

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/10022010_005.jpg

hey wat do u think of this girls?? does it look darker then my last one?? the last pg test is the frer stick..


----------



## wantababybump

Im due in October! Right now Im not sure what my exact due date is because my LP was 12 days and a 28 day cycle so I dont know whether to go by my ov date or by my LMP. If it's my LMP than I think its around the 13th and if its my ov date then it would be around the 9th. I wont know for sure until my early scan!!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats to all the new girls and welcome!!! Any one had their first scan yet?


----------



## Chaos

OOoooh! I just want to poke my head in and congratulate all you October Mummies to be! I'm a 2009 Bumpkin and it just makes me smile to think this time last year, I was full of anticipation and excitement like you lot were! I was due on the 1st :)

Wishing you all fabulous healthy pregnancies! And remember, that Midwife is paid to put your mind at ease, you call her as many times as you want!! :), pregnancy gas is a fact of life, and yes every Mum gets lifted off the floor when that baby gives you the first swift kick right in the top of the cervix :rofl:


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi Ladies, I've got my bfp last week and this morning went to GP to get a blood test to confirm but the idiotic doctor said it wasn't necessary :(

Anyway, she said i'm around 4+ weeks now. So i'm just gonna take my vitamins till the gynae's appointment, which i'm thinking of going end of this month or 1st week of March. I should be 7/8 weeks by then and hopefully there's a definite heartbeat.

Did an online pregnancy due date and according to my LMP, 32 days cycle and 13 days LP, we're due 21st Oct 2010! Tho' I'm hoping baby comes out slightly later..  would love a baby Scorpio!


----------



## StonesWife

Marrissa-First congrats on your BFP! I'm a scorpio and so is my mom. Talk about emotions!:haha: Scorpios are firey and very emotional. They are a water sign and rule with emotions. They are highly intuitive and almost clairvoyant! =) I would love a Scorpio baby too as I know how to deal with a scorp like myself! :haha: Just out of curiousity what makes you want a Scorpio baby?


----------



## Marrissa_E

StonesWife said:


> Marrissa-First congrats on your BFP! I'm a scorpio and so is my mom. Talk about emotions!:haha: Scorpios are firey and very emotional. They are a water sign and rule with emotions. They are highly intuitive and almost clairvoyant! =) I would love a Scorpio baby too as I know how to deal with a scorp like myself! :haha: Just out of curiousity what makes you want a Scorpio baby?

Thank u!

MOst of my close friends are Scorpios and I love them to death! They may be a tad emotional at times but they are the sweetest, most caring people I know and they are very obedient and respectful of their elders. I hope all Scorpios are like them! 

Oh yeah, i'm sure my baby will be firely, regardless a libra or a scorpio! For the chinese, 2010 is year of the tiger (i'm half chinese) and people born in tiger years have quite a temper!


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated again ladies, I *think* I got you all as always but if not then please just let me know :)

october 1st & october 10th seem to be our most popular days by far!


----------



## BeanieBaby

aurora said:


> Some of the ticker people have their own calender I think... the due date for both mine is Oct 8 but as you can see they show different days along. lol

Thanks hun. Was going to set it up again today just in case it made a difference but have just looked and now its saying the correct days i.e. 5w 2d which is what it was saying all day yesterday too! V. strange.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats to all the new BFPs. Sticky :dust: to you all. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I think some of the tickets say how many days of your pregnancy have already passed, and some say the current day which is why some are a day different. 

If I went by lmp I'd be due 18th sept and 8+6 right now. It's over a 2 week difference to going by my ov date. My cycles were all over the place anywhere between 21 & 59 days long - I ov'd on day 28, earliest ever, the shorter cycles were all anovulatory. Gonna try and use this to get my scan a bit earlier lol!!


----------



## laurietate25

BeanieBaby said:


> Quick question actually girls as i'm due on 11 Oct doesn't that mean i'm 5w 1d today? Well my ticker says 5w 2d and has done since this morning?

hey my ticker sais 5k 2days and i due same day x


----------



## laurietate25

Congratulations to all the new BFP's... Hope u all have a Happy 9 months. And hers for 10 for u Marrissa E!!! xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

well after my awful phone call with the midwife on monday, myself & future hubby decided we would make a dr's appointment just to get checked over before we move and can get a midwife appointment at our new home. So dr's booked for a week friday (19th feb) at 8:30am, they had nothing for this friday and we wanted a friday appointment as future hubby works from home that day so he can come too :)


----------



## laurietate25

... fx it will be all positive!! x


----------



## laura6914

morning all how are we today. 

regarding the scorpio conversation, im also a scorpio and hope my baby comes a little later so he/she is a scorpio to. :happydance:

Welcome and congrates to all the new BFPs.


----------



## sausages

Hi all! I am due 23rd October. Mind if i join? :)


----------



## laura6914

Hey sausage, welcome hun. You got your BFP then. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

I think mine is the 9th!!! xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

updated ladies :)


----------



## Lawa

Hiya ladies i am popping in here tentatively I am due the 18th of October after 2 losses so really scared at the moment! 

Got my first midwife Appointment next Wednesday at 5+2 due to the problems we have had before :D


----------



## Mummietobe

Hiya ladies im due on the 1st October, feeling really sick at the mo good sign but hope it goes soon!!

Sonya
xxxxxx


----------



## Mummietobe

Hiya ladies im due on the 1st October, feeling really sick at the mo good sign but hope it goes soon!!

Sonya
xxxxxx


----------



## TTCBabyN2010

I went to the doctor yesterday morning at 5 weeks, 2 days (based on when I believe I OVed). The doctor took a sonogram, observed a gestational sak and told me that I was right on track for 5 weeks, 2 days. The doctor also took my blood to check my hcg levels. Later in the day, the doctor called and asked me to come in immediately. When I arrived, the doctor informed me that my hcg levels were 5,700, up from 420 a week ago at 4 weeks, 2 days. Given my high hcg levels, the doctor said that he was extremely concerned that I might be having an ectopic pregnancy or that I was about the miscarry as he did not see a yolk sak within the gestational sac. Upon taking another sonogram (on a better machine), the doctor again noticed the gestational sak and immediately ruled out an ectopic pregnancy. Upon further examination, the doctor was then surprised to see what he believed to be the very start of a yolk sac and told me that he "thinks" it will be a viable pregnancy after all.
Does a doctor necessarily have to see a full yolk sac at 5 weeks, 2 days? 
I go back to the doctor again tomorrow morning for another sonogram and to check my hcg levels.


----------



## aurora

Did he not mention the possibility of twins with higher hcg?


----------



## laura6914

if it was ectopic hun the levels are lower and dont double as quickly so i dont know how on earth he could have suggested that and worried you like that. 
I had an early scan yesterday to rule out an ectopic to and saw the yoke sac but only just as its still so early. i think what the sonographer saw is totally normal hun so dont worry. 

xxx


----------



## Lawa

THe only reason they say that is untill they see a yolk they can not rule out an eptopic :D


----------



## StonesWife

:hi: Hope all you ladies are doing well this morning! Had my first bout with a bit of nasuea last night... wasn't aweful but wasn't fun either! :oops: I'm going to have to read up on the year of the Tiger! Today is supposed to be my day off but looks like I may be getting called in, hopefully not for a whole day!! :sad2: Tomorrow is my first appointment!! :happydance: Less than 24 hours away!!!


----------



## aurora

Is 2010 the Year of the Tiger? Yay, I was born in the year of the Tiger. =D


----------



## Twiglet

I was born in the year of the tiger and this new one will be too :happydance:


----------



## StonesWife

Marissa said it was the year of the tiger. And our babies will be Libras or Scorpios! =)


----------



## laura6914

i to was born in the year of the tigre. 1986. OOooohhhh how weird. lol. 

Stones wife, my MS has kicked in today. Comes and goes in waves and not nice. Good luck for tomorrow, bet your so excited.


----------



## StonesWife

Laura-:hugs: I'm sorry the MS got to you! I hope it isn't too hard on you. I'm soooo excited for Thursday! It'll be nice to have some reassurance. I've had a few thoughts creep up like "what if when they test me it comes out negative?" I'm almost scared that its just going to disappear. But I've had no bleeding or spotting and I've had no pain so I'm just worrying. I've had no actual puking yet just nauseated! LAst night DF made steaks with sauteed onions and the smell of the onions just took over the house. He said he couldn't smell it but I can still smell them this morning!! I had to eat some toast before bed to make it go away. And I also had a headache last night!


----------



## laura6914

oh i had those worries to when i had my bloods done. Was worried nothing would come back. lol. You will be fine chick. 

the MS isnt too bad at the moment but my boobs are soooooooo painful. i get painful boobs every month any way but never experianced this. Ever. OH hugged me and i nearly cried. 

I am the same with smells to. Opened the fridge this morning and the smell of ham made me heave, im ok to eat it though. Bizzare. lol. 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Laura- Yeah I trying to relax, I'm sure all is fine. I've been lucky so far, no sore boobs. Today my nipples are slightly tender but nothing major. Yeah I was able to eat the onions fine but afterwards when the smell seemed to linger forever it started getting to me.


----------



## laura6914

i need some help girls. Me and my OH had everything planned labour wise, always have before we started TTC. When it comes to the labour we want it to be just the two of us, no other family members and then when we go home again no visitors for a few days so we can rest and bond with the baby. 

well me and my mom are best friends. she was at the birth of both my nieces and keeps talking about mine now and how she cant wait. ect ect. I love her to bits but what do i do. Really dont want to upset her. 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

I think you should just be honest about it and don't lead her on as if she will be in with you. Tell her up front that way if she does get upset she will have time to come to terms with it and accept it.


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> i need some help girls. Me and my OH had everything planned labour wise, always have before we started TTC. When it comes to the labour we want it to be just the two of us, no other family members and then when we go home again no visitors for a few days so we can rest and bond with the baby.
> 
> well me and my mom are best friends. she was at the birth of both my nieces and keeps talking about mine now and how she cant wait. ect ect. I love her to bits but what do i do. Really dont want to upset her.
> 
> xxx

It really is up to you hun, and how you feel about her being there. If you are really close to her then I'm sure she'd understand. Would it help if you were to ask her to be your first visitor when you are ready? That would make it special for both her and your new addition :flower:

Also, I would suggest that you mention it to her as soon as you can, so that she can get used to the idea and there won't be any hard feelings (if any) nearer the time of the birth?

:hugs::hugs:

Hope that has been some help?

H&H 9 months to you xxxxxxxxxx

p.s I think we're due the same day! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura6914

going crazy we are indeed on the 12th October: :happydance:

thanks girls. i feel so upset its so hard. I really would nt mind her being there at all. She is not the interfering type so i know all would be ok, its just the way me and the OH have been talking and planning it all sounds so perfect. I really really feel lost. Well im travelling up to see her next month so ill talk to her more then about it. 

thanks ladies. God this is a hard position to be in. 

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

congratualtions lawa!!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm so excited! My husband and I finally told all our family members, and I was expecting some of them to be a little concerned at least (I'm 22 and we're both still in University), all the reactions were overwhelmingly happy! I can't believe I was so stressed over it, hehe.

My first Dr's appointment is on Monday. Could anyone tell me what I can expect to happen? The receptionist asked me to bring in a sample for them to test. Is that all they'll do, or will they take bloods and stuff too?

Ah, I feel so much better now everyone knows. My Nan especially is over the moon, which is great because life has been not so fun for her lately. I feel like I can finally relax!

Haha, until the morning sickness starts, of course. O: So far, I've only had a little bit!


----------



## ladypants

hi, EDD 4th October. Congratulations everyone xxxxx


----------



## carmyz

congrats to all the newbies..


----------



## BeanieBaby

laurietate25 said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Quick question actually girls as i'm due on 11 Oct doesn't that mean i'm 5w 1d today? Well my ticker says 5w 2d and has done since this morning?
> 
> hey my ticker sais 5k 2days and i due same day xClick to expand...

Yeah mine said that this morning too when you posted this, but changed to 5w 3d at lunchtime! So was saying 5w 2d from lunchtime yesterday I guess til lunchtime today. I'll leave it I think but just have to remember whatever it says in the morning is what i'll be tomorrow iykwim. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

TTCBabyN2010 said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday morning at 5 weeks, 2 days (based on when I believe I OVed). The doctor took a sonogram, observed a gestational sak and told me that I was right on track for 5 weeks, 2 days. The doctor also took my blood to check my hcg levels. Later in the day, the doctor called and asked me to come in immediately. When I arrived, the doctor informed me that my hcg levels were 5,700, up from 420 a week ago at 4 weeks, 2 days. Given my high hcg levels, the doctor said that he was extremely concerned that I might be having an ectopic pregnancy or that I was about the miscarry as he did not see a yolk sak within the gestational sac. Upon taking another sonogram (on a better machine), the doctor again noticed the gestational sak and immediately ruled out an ectopic pregnancy. Upon further examination, the doctor was then surprised to see what he believed to be the very start of a yolk sac and told me that he "thinks" it will be a viable pregnancy after all.
> Does a doctor necessarily have to see a full yolk sac at 5 weeks, 2 days?
> I go back to the doctor again tomorrow morning for another sonogram and to check my hcg levels.

So sorry to hear about your doc visit it must have been v. worrying for you but glad he changed his opinion in the end. I think it all sounds v. good for your dates so fingers crossed its just a bit early and you see a bit more tomorrow. xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations everyone!!!!

Oh yeah......... I almost forgot, can you put me down for 10/10 please??


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats to all the new ladies with their BFPs, here's to a happy and healthy 9 mths! xxx


----------



## carmyz

hows everyone today?? its 8.14am here so the day is just beginning.

i took a test with fmu this morning and it was really dark so happy..its my avatar picture today im 19dpo.

i get my blood test results 2moro hope everything is fine :) i ll be 5wks 2moro yay.


----------



## Butterflyz

Hi ladies
Got a BFP on Monday :happydance: Feeling quite strange - a bit unreal - is that normal??

Seeing the Dr tomorrow for first appointment - does anyone know what will happen at that? 

Think my EDD is 9th Oct

good luck everyone x


----------



## Katenbubba3

Hi Im due The 21st October... can you add me too please xx

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## StonesWife

carmyz said:


> hows everyone today?? its 8.14am here so the day is just beginning.
> 
> i took a test with fmu this morning and it was really dark so happy..its my avatar picture today im 19dpo.
> 
> i get my blood test results 2moro hope everything is fine :) i ll be 5wks 2moro yay.

Good morning to you dear!! Those lines look nice and dark! Congrats!! I'm sure your bloods will be fine! I've got my appt tomorrow morning... I'm excited!


----------



## vpeterman720

My due date is October 14th


----------



## Marrissa_E

congrats butterflyz, katenbubba & vpeterman!


----------



## Twiglet

I got a 2 - 3 on a CB digi for the first time ever! :wohoo: [my urine doesn't absorb HCG overly well :( ] 

Hello to all the new people :wave: wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy journey! :)


----------



## carmyz

StonesWife said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone today?? its 8.14am here so the day is just beginning.
> 
> i took a test with fmu this morning and it was really dark so happy..its my avatar picture today im 19dpo.
> 
> i get my blood test results 2moro hope everything is fine :) i ll be 5wks 2moro yay.
> 
> Good morning to you dear!! Those lines look nice and dark! Congrats!! I'm sure your bloods will be fine! I've got my appt tomorrow morning... I'm excited!Click to expand...

thanks hope ur appt goes well:thumbup:


----------



## StonesWife

carmyz said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone today?? its 8.14am here so the day is just beginning.
> 
> i took a test with fmu this morning and it was really dark so happy..its my avatar picture today im 19dpo.
> 
> i get my blood test results 2moro hope everything is fine :) i ll be 5wks 2moro yay.
> 
> Good morning to you dear!! Those lines look nice and dark! Congrats!! I'm sure your bloods will be fine! I've got my appt tomorrow morning... I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hope ur appt goes well:thumbup:Click to expand...

DF and I are counting down the hours! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Marrissa_E said:


> congrats butterflyz, katenbubba & vpeterman!

Hey Marrissa its good to see you here with the rest of us!!! :happydance:

My computer is broke so I haven't really been staying in touch that much :cry: my husband tired to reformat is but says it needs a new hard drive, we have one but he wants to take data off it before it we can use it. Unfortunately he's always working so I've been using my iPhone to keep up to date but I hate typing on the iPhone. Anyway I hope you all are doing well.

Got another Doc appointment in another 4 weeks, he will then schedule my scan then. Though we're moving again so I will have to find another Doc in our new area. Maybe my husbands family doctor since we will be moving closer to where he grew up. 

Exciting times!


----------



## moochacha

Also a big congrats to all the new bfp's!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! YAY


----------



## Adelaide

Hiyaaa, can you move me up to the 6th?
Went to docs appointment and she predicted 6th :)
Thankyouu :)


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Marrissa_E said:
> 
> 
> congrats butterflyz, katenbubba & vpeterman!
> 
> Hey Marrissa its good to see you here with the rest of us!!! :happydance:
> 
> My computer is broke so I haven't really been staying in touch that much :cry: my husband tired to reformat is but says it needs a new hard drive, we have one but he wants to take data off it before it we can use it. Unfortunately he's always working so I've been using my iPhone to keep up to date but I hate typing on the iPhone. Anyway I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Got another Doc appointment in another 4 weeks, he will then schedule my scan then. Though we're moving again so I will have to find another Doc in our new area. Maybe my husbands family doctor since we will be moving closer to where he grew up.
> 
> 
> Exciting times!Click to expand...

Hi moochacha!! Hopefully u and baby are doing v well. It's nice seeing a familiar name here!

and oh, how exciting to be moving to a new place! There's this phrase "new house, new baby". Most of my friends got pregnant after shifting to a new home and us too.. I shifted to our current place about 6-7 mths ago. But for your case, i guess the baby comes 1st before the house! Hope 4 weeks will whiz by w/o u realising. My gynae's appointment is in 4 weeks' time too & hopefully I'll get a scan. can't wait!

and yes, typing on iphone is such a pain. I hate touchscreen! I've switched back to my nokia qwerty board.


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated lovely ladies

currently we have 93 bumpkins & 6 :angel:!


----------



## buttonnose82

I am sneezing like crazy recently! anyone else?

I have found the nausea isn't as bad if i make sure i eat something little every couple of hours yay :)


----------



## Mrs_N

Wow check out all those :bfp: congrats everyone :yipee:

can't really comment on the sneezing because yes, I have been sneezing a lot, but I also have a lot of allergy so difficult to tell what's what! 
Had a rough few days with m/s - seems to settle literally while I'm eating, but I don't fancy anything so I'm forcing myself to eat. Trying to see it as a positive thing!


----------



## carmyz

wow thats alot of babies being born in oct lol.

i still have a wk free of m/s i remember with my second son if i didnt eat often i would feel sick so hopefully its the same this time round.
get my results 2moro yay..


----------



## buttonnose82

Mrs_N I find i don't fancy anything to eat so also have to force myself but i just try to much on poppy seed crackers and dried fruit and also almonds help!


----------



## FierceAngel

ive had bad cramps last night and throughout the night butr i have a really bad tummy sorry for tmi! no pain since i had a huge clearout this morning so hoping the cramps was from that?

got home from work last night and felt faint/sick smell of dinner made me feel sick.. went for a laydown and tried to think of what i felt like eating... decided i would have somne weatabix warm!

threw tht up within 5 mins of finishing it :dohh: 

im off work this morning as i didnt know if i was gonna be back on the toilet! 

going in this afternoon- getting no blomming peice as upstairs are doing god knows wht- making one hell of a racket!!!! :angry:

hope all oct mummies feeling well this morning or sick as a dog if thts a better sign fdor you!!!


----------



## FierceAngel

Mrs_N said:


> Wow check out all those :bfp: congrats everyone :yipee:
> 
> can't really comment on the sneezing because yes, I have been sneezing a lot, but I also have a lot of allergy so difficult to tell what's what!
> Had a rough few days with m/s - seems to settle literally while I'm eating, but I don't fancy anything so I'm forcing myself to eat. Trying to see it as a positive thing!

def a positive thing! imgoing to force myself to eat something now i havent eating since y'day afternoon (apart from theweetabix) but tht didnt stay down/!!!


----------



## Adelaide

thankyouuu


----------



## laura6914

morning lovlies how are we all today?
button nose im not sneezing that much although a little here and there. well MS has really started kicking in. Had it really reall bad last night. when i get it in the day if i eat a little it eases of but WOW last night was awful. im not throwing up just really gagging. lol. apart from that im feeling fantastic.

is anyone not feeling pregant at all like me. apart from the waves of sickness and very very sore boobs im feeling totally normal :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi everyone, can't believe how many new :bfp:'s there are and I was only offline for a day!! Congratulations to everyone who has just joined us, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to you all.

Just to let you all know, I went for my scan yesterday and at first when he started scanning me I thought it was empty as I couldn't see anything. I was constantly watching his face as he was doing it and he looked concerned to begin with but then a big grin spread across his face and he said there you are, you were just hiding. He confessed that he also thought it was empty but then discovered beanie hiding in the corner. We got to hear the heartbeat which was absolutely amazing and he gave us a printout of the tracing of the heartbeat to keep. We also got a couple of pictures which I am going away to buy frames for, so I am absolutely on :cloud9::cloud9: I cried the whole way through my scan as I was so relieved when he said there was a heartbeat. I am booked in for another scan with him on March 10th as the staff there are really so lovely and he does a fantastic job of explaining everything to you. He even discussed bleeding in early pregnancy and gave me some fascinating information on that which I hadn't even heard before. He said I am spot on with my dates and everything is looking perfect, so I am even more excited now that some of the worry has subsided.
Hope everyone is doing okay xxxx


----------



## laura6914

serenity that is absolutly fantastic news hunny. Sooooo happy for you. I hope i get the same result next monday. starting to get so worried. xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls, not posted much on here as a bit scared to jinx it after two chemicals in the past 2 cycles but nausea has now kicked in! Never been so happy to feel sick in my life!!! Does anyone else find they feel nauseous when they need to eat? I woke up at 4am this morning, lay for an hour then decided I would try a Ryvita and some diluting juice, it worked! Off to the doctors tomorrow to get the ball rolling with registering with midwife and going to ask if I can get HCG checked a couple of times to make sure all is well as I am so nervous! We were told that we'd need IVF due to my severe endo and the appt should be in a few weeks time (needless to say we've not been in touch with clinic yet, just in case something goes wrong) really hoping we don't need it!!!! 
Anyway I promise to contribute more, the only way up is with a positive attitude, this one is going to stick!!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi and welcome to all the new BFP's.

Been feeling a bit sick today but trying to keep eating, it will probably come on full force in the next week or so if my other 2 pregnancies are anything to go by and really not looking forward to it. 

Laura - apart from feeling tired and slightly sick I don't feel pregnant can't wait to get bigger and its the best feeling when you start to feel baby move and kick.

Congrats fifi-folle and sending you lots of luck for a sticky bean.

Serenity81 - thats fab news so glad your scan went well.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laurietate25

Hi girls and congrats to all the new BFPs. 
Well home from scan this morning and its good news, its all going well so far and there are no concerns as yet, so fx its stays ok. I have moved uop a few days so can u please change mine to 
EDD 8th Oct. so feeling really positive today xx


----------



## laura6914

morning JO, i cant wait either. I cant wait to get a bump all i have at the minute is bloat. I have been taking pictures of my tum everytime i go up a week so i post them when i start to show properly. Glad im not the only one not feeling preg, makes me feel a little normal. lol

Fifi hun PMA all the way and its so nice to see you posting. hope all goes well with the Drs im sure all will be fine. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

thats great new laurie, did you see the heart beat? I had my scan at 5 weeks and only saw the yoke sac. i have another scan a week monay when ill be 6+6 xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

updated :hugs:


----------



## vpeterman720

Can anyone help me tell my mom I'm pregnant? 
I'm 17 and I'm so scared to tell her. Any advice would be helpful


----------



## laura6914

oh hun i wish we could but the best thing to do is be honest with her and as soon as possible. are you still with the father of the baby? I know its difficult but i think the best thing to do is you and the dad should sit your mum down and tell her. tell her the plan, what your going to when the baby comes so she can she you have plans ect. 

sorry i cant be of much help sweetie, im sure she will come round though?

xxx


----------



## vpeterman720

laura6914 said:


> oh hun i wish we could but the best thing to do is be honest with her and as soon as possible. are you still with the father of the baby? I know its difficult but i think the best thing to do is you and the dad should sit your mum down and tell her. tell her the plan, what your going to when the baby comes so she can she you have plans ect.
> 
> sorry i cant be of much help sweetie, im sure she will come round though?
> 
> xxx

We don't really know what we're gunna do when the baby comes though. She's a pretty understanding mom and laid back but I don't want her to be dissappointed in me. Plus, my family is full of very religious people (my uncle is a baptist minister and my grandma is very very devout) and I don't want to be shunned. I don't know I'm just really worried about it.

Yea we are still together. He's pretty nervous because he had a girl lie to him and tell him she was pregnant with his baby then 4 years later she told him it was his best friends. So, he's worried for obvious reasons but besides that he seems to be pretty excited because he loves kids as much as I do.


----------



## laura6914

i think she will be ok with you hun the sooner you tell her the better so she has time to get her head round it but from what you have said i think she will be ok. Im sure your family will come round to the idea as well. 

trust me its better to be up front and honest. I wish you all the best hun. 

xxx


----------



## shambaby

omg, this thread is too huge and i feel too tired and crappy to keep up with it!!! lol!

i am feeling extremely exhausted, all the time, my bbs are still mega-sore and i have nausea, which is the worst it's ever been today. i have spent a considerable amount of time sitting on the bathroom floor, waiting to throw up, hoping that when i do the feeling will go away, but haven't yet. it's a little better when i eat, but the relief doesn't last long, so i will be the size of a house if things don't get better soon! not that i'm complaining - in a weird way i am trying to enjoy it, as it is part of the journey to meeting my baby.

i'm curious - to those who say they don't feel pregnant except for the tiredness, sore bbs and nausea / sickness - what else are you waiting to feel? i thought those were pretty much the symptoms?

congrats to all the new bfp's and the girls who have had scans, all sounding good so far.

vpeterman720 - i can see that this must be scary for you, but there's no way of doing this other than being straight forward and honest. you have to talk to your mum, tell her how you feel about the baby, what your plans are, and deal with her reaction, whatever it may be. i'm pretty sure the vast majority of mums will be supportive, even if they are shocked and upset in the beginning. she's your mum and no matter what else she feels she loves you and will surely want to be there for you. good luck x


----------



## going_crazy

Hey!
Personal opinions needed......

I saw the doc today because last Sat/Sun I had very minor spotting - no pain and it looked brownish (sorry if TMI!), I assumed it was implantation bleeding or something similar. She recommended I have an early scan just to be safe and gave me a referral letter. The clinic is a walk-in and I can go at anytime. Just wondered if I should go straight away (at 5w 2d) or wait a week so that the heartbeat may be seen?

Anyone know if I go this week whether I will be able to go back next week too?

Sorry for the ramble!

Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## StonesWife

going_crazy said:


> Hey!
> Personal opinions needed......
> 
> I saw the doc today because last Sat/Sun I had very minor spotting - no pain and it looked brownish (sorry if TMI!), I assumed it was implantation bleeding or something similar. She recommended I have an early scan just to be safe and gave me a referral letter. The clinic is a walk-in and I can go at anytime. Just wondered if I should go straight away (at 5w 2d) or wait a week so that the heartbeat may be seen?
> 
> Anyone know if I go this week whether I will be able to go back next week too?
> 
> Sorry for the ramble!
> 
> Thanks for reading xxxx

Hun I would go now and make sure everything is okay. I know ou want to see the heartbeat but right now its important you make sure you and your bean are okay!


----------



## StonesWife

Had my first appointment today! My doctor is wonderful. They did a pelvic exam and blood work and gave me a huge amount of reading! Said everything looked great (vitals and such) :thumbup: They have me scheduled for my dating U/S on next Friday (2/19)!! She dated me at 6+1 by my lmp and gave me a tentative due date of the 6th but I'm not changing my tickers till the dating scan! I can't wait to see my bubs! :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Going crazy: I'd go now, generally they will do a follow up to check that the scan and HB are developing on par with your dates :flower:


----------



## laurietate25

laura6914 said:


> thats great new laurie, did you see the heart beat? I had my scan at 5 weeks and only saw the yoke sac. i have another scan a week monay when ill be 6+6 xxx

hia laura didnt hear the heart beat cos she said it was too early. I am having another scan in 2 wks so i will be 7+6 then so should see it on that scan. It was reassuring to see the yolk sac and she said she had no concerns. hope ur next scan goes well xx:hugs:


----------



## kaylz

I'm new here but I'm due on 18th :happydance:

Thanks


----------



## carmyz

hello hope everyone is well today

im gettin my results this morning not sure wat kind though lol i know the normal antenatal one not sure if my doc ordered the hcg one again?

well i think i figured out why my levels were low dp and i bd on the 23rd of jan i thought i Od that day but on the 25th i put down i had ewcm and a open cervix so im thinkin thats the day i Od so then goin from that when i had my first blood taken i was only 14dpo and thats y it was so low lol..well thats wat i think happened lol

we ll know when i have a scan maybe around 12wks for the nuchal fold?

been so tired these past days ..but i ll have that insted of m/s for now lol
talk to u all soon xox


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats on your scans Serenity and Laurie, so happy for you both. 

Going Crazy, sorry to hear about your spotting. I'd go now to be sure, if they can't see everything yet as its too early they will defo ask you to come back in a week or two so you'll just benefit from that extra reassurance. Good luck. 

Stoneswife, so glad your appointment went well. I have my doc's appointment tomorrow morning. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs and yay for all the new symptoms! I'm defo feeling more and more waves of sickness but its still early so need it to ramp up a notch or two before I feel completely reassured by think its headed in the right direction! Am exhausted today as my friend had a c-section so I was looking after her 2 yr old as well as mine and they were running rings around me! Did start to get concerned at one point as started getting lots of cramps low down and a stitch like feeling higher up but think it was my body's way of telling me to slow down. Will mention to the doc though. 

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

How is everyone feeling? What symptoms does everyone have so far?


----------



## carmyz

im ok im havin cramps backache sore boobs and very tired dont get m/s till wk 6 or 7


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls, not posted much on here as a bit scared to jinx it after two chemicals in the past 2 cycles but nausea has now kicked in! Never been so happy to feel sick in my life!!! Does anyone else find they feel nauseous when they need to eat? I woke up at 4am this morning, lay for an hour then decided I would try a Ryvita and some diluting juice, it worked! Off to the doctors tomorrow to get the ball rolling with registering with midwife and going to ask if I can get HCG checked a couple of times to make sure all is well as I am so nervous! We were told that we'd need IVF due to my severe endo and the appt should be in a few weeks time (needless to say we've not been in touch with clinic yet, just in case something goes wrong) really hoping we don't need it!!!!
> Anyway I promise to contribute more, the only way up is with a positive attitude, this one is going to stick!!!

Welcome fifi! It's nice to see a familiar name in here.

And wow, u've started morning sickness very early. I'm still waiting for mine.. heh, call me crazy but having all these symptoms is very reassuring , that there's still a baby in there.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi Marissa, there are a few of us due in Oct from the New to Charting thread, hopefully there will be some more! It's bizarre being pregnant and there isn't this great change that comes over you, just a collection of symptoms but it's wonderful to know that a little life is growing away inside of you. Gosh I am getting all mushy! Awake again tonight with nausea at 4am which is annoying but as you say great at the same time. What symptoms do you have?


----------



## l_sparkle

Hi 

Can I be put down for the 18th Oct please?

Oooo... feels odd coming over here after months in the TTC forum.

Good luck and have a very happy 9 months everyone.

xxx


----------



## shambaby

hi, hope everyone's well (or not!) today? my nausea is a little better today, but still there and i have heard some people say they would have a bad day followed by one or two not so bad, then a bad one again, so going to make the most of feeling a little better today. i seem to have developed insomnia, though. i have always had trouble with sleeping every now and then - taking a long time to fall asleep, and then waking up a few times in the night, but getting back to sleep without too much trouble. since my pregnancy exhaustion kicked in, though, i have slept soundly the entire night, and for longer than i usuall manage. but the last couple of nights i have woken several times and been unable to get back to sleep. last night, i woke up just before 2am and i was wide awake. i lay there for abot half an hour and was still wide awake, so i got up and read for about an hour, and still struggled to get back to sleep when i went back to bed. has anyone else had this problem? it was nothing to do with needing the loo or sickness, i was just awake. perhaps my body is preparing me for waking in the night, but i think it's a little early to be startng that!!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all my lovlies, how are we today. 

Sorry your having trouble sleeping shambaby, im the same some nights. Im so tired i can barely kep my eyes open yet when it comes to me getting into bed it takes me AGES to get to sleep.

Im feeling sooooo moody just lately everyone seems to be irritating me. Is anyone else feeling like that. My phone dont stop ringing with people calling and asking how i am. Its driving me nuts. Does anyone else feel like this or is it just me?

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm glad I'm not alone. I waken at 3am and am generally awake til after 5am. Last night I got up and came online. Prob didn't help but was going nuts just thinking about everything. I was thinking it was training for when bubs wakes through the night, but as you say Shambaby it's a bit early for that. Surely pregnancy should be a chance to get all the sleep you are going to miss during the baby years!
Laura it's sounds like your irritation is just hormones, I know I shouldn't say just hormones, thankfully I am far enough away that you can't hit me!
Off to the docs today, hoping he'll agree to do hcg check for me as I am a little paranoid, and find out if I can get an early scan as I'm at increased chance of ectopic (OK really I just want to check there is a baby there!!!)


----------



## Mrs_N

congats to those who've had scans, it must make it all feel more real to have seen bubs happy in there! :yipee:
still feeling groggy - not actually got sickness, just nauseous all the time which is exhausting! but 7 weeks today :thumbup: yay!
laura I think it's natural to feel irritable - it's those darn pregnancy hormones working their magic lol!


----------



## Charlotte-j

20th for me :D


----------



## laura6914

fifi you made me laugh, dont worry your safe i wont hit you unless you are my mum or my OH :haha:
I hope they do get an early scan and bloods done for you chick. 

MrsN its definitly the hormones. lol. and YEY on the 7 week mark :happydance:

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry to hear about your insomnia Shambaby and Fifi, I hear its pretty common for some people in pregnancy, my sis has been suffering (only towards the end of her pregnancy) and another friend of mine had it throughout. Really hope its just your body's getting used to the changes and hormones and perhaps a little bit of anxiety thrown in, so you'll be back to your usual patterns soon. 

I am back from the docs now and he said after my recent loss its only natural i'm feeling so anxious and on edge all the time so he said he's more than happy to send me for a reassurance scan. We agreed that 7 wks would be a better stage for me to go as I don't want to risk just seeing a yolk sac which I know is all i'd see right now as i'll start comparing it to last time. So I have a painful 1.5-2ww ahead of me until I find out either way but trying to keep up the PMA. I really hope the EPU calls me soon so we can fix a date. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

thats great news on the scan beaniebaby, i think your a very strong person to want to wait for it but can see the reasons behind it. So sorry to hear about your recent loss. im sure everything wil be ok this time. 

sorry for the insensetive question and you really dont have to answer but how far gone were you when you MC? you really dont have to answer. 

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

beaniebaby hope you get the scan date sorted soon, it seems very sensible to wait :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

laura6914 said:


> thats great news on the scan beaniebaby, i think your a very strong person to want to wait for it but can see the reasons behind it. So sorry to hear about your recent loss. im sure everything wil be ok this time.
> 
> sorry for the insensetive question and you really dont have to answer but how far gone were you when you MC? you really dont have to answer.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Hi Laura, 

Thanks hun. Don't mind answering your question, v. sweet of you to ask. I was 9wks when they confirmed the m/c but we were in limbo between scans at week 7, 8 and 9. Basically the difference between what happened to me and those of you having scans now and seeing a yolk sac etc. is that when I only saw the yolk sac I was about 7+2 at my first reassurance scan. I was told that I probs had my dates wrong as they said I looked more like 5 wks. If I had gone thinking I was 5 wks and been told 5 wks then seeing just the yolk sac wouldn't have been upsetting, but I was adamant of my dates as that couldn't have added up as would have meant I got my BFP a couple of days after conception which wouldn't have left time for implanation. However we were told the pregnancy sac looked perfect and so did the yolk sac so she said my dates must be wrong and she'd see me the following wk. So I relaxed and started questioning my dates and did a bit of research and got my hopes up. At 8 wks (my dates), 6 wks (her dates) we saw a yolk sac, baby and fetal pole but we were told the yolk sac was v. large which inidicates non-viable but as we'd seen progress again she sent us away. I knew pretty much it was bad knews as our dates couldn't have been out that much so started to grieve but was still in limbo for a wk between scans and kept thinking they'd made a mistake, so wasn't surprised when we went back at 9 wks and there was still the yolk sac, a slightly bigger baby (only 1/3 of the size it should be) and fetal tones but no heartbeat. We were told we were having a 'slowly failing pregnancy' so it was obviously trying its best to be viable but it just wasn't going at a quick enough rate and the heart just wouldn't start beating, so they scheduled me for an ERPC. 

That's why I have decided I don't want to go in now as I pretty much know like you and some of the other girls i'll see the yolk sac as its too early to see the baby but I just don't want the reminders of last time so if I go at 7 wks i'll know it there's still only a yolk sac its happening again, but we're hoping we will see a baby and a heartbeat. I wish I was strong enough to go now to see everything's headed in the right direction at least, but i'm just not. On the other hand don't want anyone reading this who has an early scan at this stage to worry if they don't see a baby and heartbeat as that's completely normal and just proves everything's headed in the right direction. I just want to spend as little time as possible in that waiting room and scan room as i've been having nightmares about it! 

That said I am more positive this time around, I haven't got the gutt feeling something's wrong, i'm just anxious because of what happened. Hope you understand. 

How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:wave:

Beanie I am so sorry about your previous loss :flower: 

I think I'm booking in for a private scan as I'm doing my partners head in :haha: mainly as Caitlyn has taken to kicking me :dohh:

I wasn't overly worried in my last pregnancy with Caitlyn but this one I am :nope: and I think its because I know what I might lose iykwim? Whereas before Caitlyn was a happy accident and I didn't find out till 8 weeks...blissful ignorance eh? 

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## laura6914

beaniebaby, thanks so much for sharing your story. i can really understand why you dont want an early scan this time round and waiting until 7 weeks is a better option. Im sure al will be ok and you cant denie a mothers instinct. So glad to see you staying positive. 
I think you are a very strong person as you have been through all that and have come out the other side.eering on the side of caution and waiting for a scan doesnt mean your not strong. 
I wish you all the best hun and im sure in a few weeks time you will see your babies heart beating away. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wallace272

can i join here , im 6 weeks gone and due 8th october !!! and im over the moon , iv enot read all of the pages on here as theres far too many but my head is all mush right now but were very very happy were having a baby xxx


----------



## laura6914

wallace272 said:


> can i join here , im 6 weeks gone and due 8th october !!! and im over the moon , iv enot read all of the pages on here as theres far too many but my head is all mush right now but were very very happy were having a baby xxx


I know the feeling hun. Huge congratultions and a happy and healthy 9 months. 

xxx


----------



## wallace272

how do i add the little time line things ?


----------



## laura6914

if you click on mine it will take you to the site. copy and paste the second code it gives you (it will be a bb code) into your signature that is in the CP at the top of this page. does that make sense?


----------



## wallace272

yep thanks !!! am so exciteddddddddddddddddddd just hope we dont get posted in the meantime now


----------



## fifi-folle

Well doc wouldn't do HCG, he didn't think it was worth it, we know that I have missed my period and had positive test result (didn't tell him I'd done about 6 tests!) so we know I am pregnant and I guess HCG levels can fluctuate, grr. He is asking the midwives to see me early given the chemical pregnancies in Dec and Jan. He checked my blood pressure and it was a bit high so they're going to keep an eye on it. Still really nervous but he seemed more confident than I am about this one lasting!


----------



## fifi-folle

ARGH sorry to post again but just been for wee and had a few blobs of light pinkish discharge. Hoping and praying it's just beanie snuggling in or something like that. I am being such a worrier. Please someone reassure me!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Twiglet said:


> :wave:
> 
> Beanie I am so sorry about your previous loss :flower:
> 
> I think I'm booking in for a private scan as I'm doing my partners head in :haha: mainly as Caitlyn has taken to kicking me :dohh:
> 
> I wasn't overly worried in my last pregnancy with Caitlyn but this one I am :nope: and I think its because I know what I might lose iykwim? Whereas before Caitlyn was a happy accident and I didn't find out till 8 weeks...blissful ignorance eh?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :)

Hi Twiglet 

Thanks! 

Hope your scan goes well. I know what you mean its hard to be careful with a little one. I try not to lift Bella too much but its impossible as she always wants cuddles! She hasn't purposely kicked me but we've had a few close shaves where she's jumping up and down on me which has been a little scary! I also know exactly what you mean about knowing what you might lose, its amazing isn't it! Lets hope we all have healthy sticky beanies and we're all comparing 12 wks scans in no time!!! 

xxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

:wohoo:

Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).

Even the doctor said it's a miracle!

:wohoo:


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: so happy for you Ella!

And thanks Beanie! It's annoying as I try not to worry and then feel I am kidding myself etc. Fingers crossed we all reach our 12 week scan and see a happy, healthy bouncey bean! :)


----------



## StonesWife

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

That's amazing news!! Congrats!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

Aww, that is absolutely fantastic news, congratulations :hugs: xxxx


----------



## laurietate25

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

wow thanks god they scanned u, thats a fab news xx


----------



## wallace272

congratulations ellamomtobe .......... thats the same EDD as mine !


----------



## jules_7k

im due 19th so excited. congrats to everyone xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

:happydance:That's so great!!!


----------



## haacke_elisac

That is so wonderful ellamom2b! So happy for you!


----------



## BeanieBaby

fifi-folle said:


> ARGH sorry to post again but just been for wee and had a few blobs of light pinkish discharge. Hoping and praying it's just beanie snuggling in or something like that. I am being such a worrier. Please someone reassure me!

Sorry I missed this earlier, must have been posting at the same time as you as my post came just after this! So sorry you must have thought I was rude for ignoring you. I hope you're ok and the spotting has tailed off now. Will pray for you that like you say your little beanie is just getting cosy. Take care and keep us posted. :hugs: xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

Oh my god this is amazing, can't believe it! Congratulations! Thank goodness they scanned you! You should log this on misdiagnosedmiscarriage.co.uk to give other girls hope and to encourage people to get that second opinion before they go through with a D&C. xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

BeanieBaby said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> ARGH sorry to post again but just been for wee and had a few blobs of light pinkish discharge. Hoping and praying it's just beanie snuggling in or something like that. I am being such a worrier. Please someone reassure me!
> 
> Sorry I missed this earlier, must have been posting at the same time as you as my post came just after this! So sorry you must have thought I was rude for ignoring you. I hope you're ok and the spotting has tailed off now. Will pray for you that like you say your little beanie is just getting cosy. Take care and keep us posted. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Beanie I appreciate it. However Ella's news is much bigger than my little bit of spotting! Congrats Ella on the fantastic news. Me, I have calmed down a bit. Having had two chemicals in 3 months I am really wary of getting excited and have kind of been waiting for something to go wrong. There's still a little bit of pink cm but only if I go looking for it if you know what I mean. I had this with first chemical but it had progressed to proper bleeding by now so fx it was just a blip!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi fifi. So glad the spotting hasn't progressed into anything more sinister. You certainly sound a lot more positive which is nice to hear. I know exactly what you mean about waiting for something to go wrong, i'm certainly struggling to get out of that mindset at the moment. I guess we just need to take a day at a time and pray for healthy beans this time. Sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: xxx


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> Well doc wouldn't do HCG, he didn't think it was worth it, we know that I have missed my period and had positive test result (didn't tell him I'd done about 6 tests!) so we know I am pregnant and I guess HCG levels can fluctuate, grr. He is asking the midwives to see me early given the chemical pregnancies in Dec and Jan. He checked my blood pressure and it was a bit high so they're going to keep an eye on it. Still really nervous but he seemed more confident than I am about this one lasting!

Hi Fifi, my GP too refused to do a hcg, she said it wasn't necessary.. urgh:growlmad: But she did check my blood pressure, and all's fine. But given yr chemical track record, I would suggest going to a midwife/gynae soon. I was told to do the same thing too, but I wanna wait it out till early March. Hopefully bean will be big enough then to catch a heartbeat.


----------



## moochacha

EllaMom2B said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Please take the little angel off my name on the front page?! It wasn't a blighted ovum after all! A last scan before my scheduled D&C revealed a yoke sac, fetal pole, and heartbeat! 121 bpm! Perfectly normal! I'm 6 weeks and 2 or 3 days, still EDD October 5 (or 6).
> 
> Even the doctor said it's a miracle!
> 
> :wohoo:

OMG that's a miracle :cloud9: Such amazing wonderful news!!!! Beautiful story wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

Fifi- have everything crossed for you but I have a feeling that this is going to be a sticky bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## Marrissa_E

fifi-folle said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> ARGH sorry to post again but just been for wee and had a few blobs of light pinkish discharge. Hoping and praying it's just beanie snuggling in or something like that. I am being such a worrier. Please someone reassure me!
> 
> Sorry I missed this earlier, must have been posting at the same time as you as my post came just after this! So sorry you must have thought I was rude for ignoring you. I hope you're ok and the spotting has tailed off now. Will pray for you that like you say your little beanie is just getting cosy. Take care and keep us posted. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beanie I appreciate it. However Ella's news is much bigger than my little bit of spotting! Congrats Ella on the fantastic news. Me, I have calmed down a bit. Having had two chemicals in 3 months I am really wary of getting excited and have kind of been waiting for something to go wrong. There's still a little bit of pink cm but only if I go looking for it if you know what I mean. I had this with first chemical but it had progressed to proper bleeding by now so fx it was just a blip!Click to expand...

Fifi, good to hear the spotting's gone down a bit. :hugs:


----------



## Steener11

October 22nd!


----------



## carmyz

congrats ella thats awesome bubs is there.

fifi hope theres no more scares for u.

nothin much to report here lol tired sore and peein alot lol even though its gets annoyin i will put up with it knowin my bean is growing. hope u all are well talk soon


----------



## fifi-folle

Well no spotting this morning thankfully. Really hoping it was just one of those things! GP was putting in my referral to midwives that I should be seen soon due to chemicals and endo so hopefully I won't need to wait too long. Although if I have any more spotting it will be off to the EPU I go!


----------



## FierceAngel

morning all!!

hope you are all well- actually no i hope your all feeling really sick :) 

glad to hear spotting has calmed fifi xxx

is anyone off their food? i feel like if i eat i will throwup a theory tht was proven thursday! 

then i feel hungry what do i fancy - a fried egg sandwhich with runny yolk :dohh: is it just cos im not supposed to eat runny yolk tht i want it :dohh:


----------



## FierceAngel

oh and completly pointless but i moved to the 2nd box in my ticker lolxxx


----------



## Katieeeee

:( I was an October bumpkin last year and it makes me feel all teary seeing this! :(


----------



## FierceAngel

Katieeeee said:


> :( I was an October bumpkin last year and it makes me feel all teary seeing this! :(

:) hi hun i knkow how you feel wen i see the march lambs tickers for last year im like how and then its like crap my babies 1 next month haha!

x


----------



## laura6914

morning all nothing to report here. 

Same old same old, sickness comes and goes, makes me think i may be imagining it. Still having a few cramps. Boobs huge and very sore and im ssoooooo moody most the time. lol. 

Huge congrates to Ella that is fantastic news and fifi glad to here the spotting has stopped. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I have no MS, sometimes get a nauseous feeling but thats it. I didn't have it with Caitlyn though. I'd reallyreally like some though just to know what its like! :haha:

Ahh Katie bless you, I get the same when I see the July thread!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well I spoke too soon, more than spotting now, off to Early Pregnancy Unit where they'll do blood test, but I won't get results until tomorrow. Not hopeful, got cramps and think the same might be happening as the past two months.


----------



## laura6914

Oh fifi im so so sorry hunny. Will they be giving you a scan today? Im praying for you and hoping everything is ok. Is the bleeding heavy? xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

fifi-folle said:


> Well I spoke too soon, more than spotting now, off to Early Pregnancy Unit where they'll do blood test, but I won't get results until tomorrow. Not hopeful, got cramps and think the same might be happening as the past two months.

Oh no, was just popping on to check how you were and if the spotting had stayed away this morning and so so sorry to hear this. Am really hoping its just a scare and everything's ok, but I won't flower things up as I know what its like. Will pray for you and your bean. Do keep us updated. Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

fifi-folle said:


> Well I spoke too soon, more than spotting now, off to Early Pregnancy Unit where they'll do blood test, but I won't get results until tomorrow. Not hopeful, got cramps and think the same might be happening as the past two months.

Thinking of you fifi, hope everything is ok for you. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thank you all. The bleeding is still light and not clotted so that's a good sign but having a lot of pain. Hoping this is just a complication of endo. The EPU were great, more optimistic than I am, done HCG blood test and will get results tomorrow morning, if it shows I am still pregnant then I'll be back on Monday for another blood test. They wouldn't scan me as I am only 5w1d and they only scan over 6 weeks. They said it could be implantation (which I thought happened sooner than this) and if the bleeding and pain does get worse I can come in to the ward. Praying the test is positive and shows the preg is viable and that the bleeding stops. Your support is appreciated girls. If I do miscarry again then we will officially have recurrent miscarriage (3) and further investigation will be done. Going to try and chill out this afternoon although DH is watching the rugby so difficult to get him to wait on me hand and foot!


----------



## carmyz

fifi i hope everything comes bk great and bubs is still hangin in there xx i ll be thinking of u


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi, everyone-
I just got my BFP a couple of days ago. It looks like I'll be due October 25. Had 2 MCs last year, so am skeptical about this one sticking. Fingers crossed...


----------



## shambaby

fifi-folle said:


> ARGH sorry to post again but just been for wee and had a few blobs of light pinkish discharge. Hoping and praying it's just beanie snuggling in or something like that. I am being such a worrier. Please someone reassure me!

hi fifi, i know i'm a little behind, hope your spotting has stopped, but just wanted to let you know i had a little at just over 5 weeks and everything was fine. it lasted a couple of days and was very light. hope this helps x


----------



## Serenity81

Aw Fifi, I really hope that everything goes well for you and that little bean is hanging on in there. I know how worried you must be, but hang on in there, I will keep everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi, everyone-
> I just got my BFP a couple of days ago. It looks like I'll be due October 25. Had 2 MCs last year, so am skeptical about this one sticking. Fingers crossed...

Congratulations on your :bfp:, sending you loads of sticky dust :dust::dust: and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aurora

Found a great cure for MS today....a big Green Tea Lemonade from Starbucks.:haha::blush:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats Hibiscus and welcome to the thread. 

Hope you're ok Fifi. Thinking of you. Really hope your bloods come back ok and your beanie's hanging on in there. Sending you lots of PMA and sticky :dust: 

xxx


----------



## moochacha

Oh Fifi I'm really hope you're ok my thoughts are with you!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Fifi sending you lots of hugs my lovely! 

Aurora if only I had a starbucks near me :haha: 

And I did two tests today where the positive showed before the control line and was much darker than the control line :wohoo:


----------



## little_angel

Hi ladies, could I be included too?? I think I have an EDD of 19 October 2010 ... I got my first ever positive yesterday after 8 years of trying!!

DH is taking me out today to buy more HPT's just so we can make doubley sure!!!

I'm Shelly, 32 and DH is 37 ... this is going to be our first ... 

Can't wait to get to know you all ... (that's if you don't mind me joining in!)

Love and hugs

Shelly xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Welcome :hugs: and congratulations!!!!!! Xx


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

huge congrates and welcome to hibiscus and little angel, happy and healthy 9 months to you both. 
Fifi thinking of you hun. Hope your bloods come back ok. Keep us updated. Got everything crossed for you. 

well girls had major major morning sickness this morning, to the point where i actually threw up. Looks like its on its way and bang on time as ill be 6 weeks Tuesday. Im not going to moan as i wished for it :haha: its passed at the minute but we shall see how the day goes. 
A week tomorrow till my scan and i really really cant wait. I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!! lol. im so impatient. Im so scared though that the heart wont be beating. Im petrified.

xxx


----------



## little_angel

Sorry, false alarm from me, got a BFN this morning ... wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies though xxxx


----------



## laura6914

ah sorry about that shelly, Did you test using the same brand? If your testing early you should use FMU (as your prob aware)
:hugs:

xxx


----------



## laurietate25

Hia congrats to all the new :bfp:.
Shelly have u tried superdrug, they are great and i found mine at 9dpo with them. 
MS has kicked in with me too, although im not violently sick, got no appetite, feel like crap, nauseous constatly. But least its reassuring!!
Hope every1 is ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Guys, I got BFP on the 11th so I think I am due about the 24th October. 

Iam 37 this is my 2nd attempt. 1st attempt MC at 9wks so hoping this one is a sticky.

Congratulations to you all and a happy 8 months to all of us


----------



## Belgiansunset

Hi all, can you put me down on 25th Oct please!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Belgiansunset said:


> Hi all, can you put me down on 25th Oct please!

Oh we are a day apart :hugs:

:wohoo:


----------



## little_angel

laura6914 said:


> ah sorry about that shelly, Did you test using the same brand? If your testing early you should use FMU (as your prob aware)
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Hi ladies, 

I did actually use a different brand this morning, i used Tesco's own brand this morning and Predictor yesterday ... do you think that could be it? I'll give it a go and let you all know anyway xxx :kiss:


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun, different tests have different sensetivities to the HCG hormone. You may find the test you used yesterday is more sensetive than the tescos one. 
I would suggest getting another predictor and testing again in the morning with FMU. Good luck chick. xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
Sorry I'm leaving you. The Beta HCG came back as less than 5 so now just waiting for miscarriage to start properly, still only bleeding lightly. 
I wish you all the best for the next 8 months and that your babies are healthy and happy. 
thanks for all your support. Not sure what we are going to do now, I don't think I can go through this a fourth time as this is now three miscarriages in three months. Appt for fertility specialist should be coming through soon anyway so hopefully she will have some answers.
All the best
x


----------



## laura6914

Oh fifi im so so so sorry to hear that hunny. i really am.My thoughts are with you and your OH. I hope you get to see the specialist soon and they can help and diagnose a problem and get it sorted so you can come back with a sticky beanie. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry fifi :hugs: xxx


----------



## little_angel

laura6914 said:


> yeah hun, different tests have different sensetivities to the HCG hormone. You may find the test you used yesterday is more sensetive than the tescos one.
> I would suggest getting another predictor and testing again in the morning with FMU. Good luck chick. xx

Thanks hun, am going to try again in the morning, but I think in my heart of hearts I know that yesterday's test was just a faulty one ... :cry:

Sorry to hear your news Fifi :hugs:

I'll let you know anyway xxxx


----------



## laura6914

little angel i have had a look at the picutre of your BFP in the pregnancy gallery and there is no mistaking that at all hun. You BFP is so much darker than my first one. Its not faint or transparent or anything. I really think that its just that you used a less sensetive test thats all. You can not get a false positive and thats definitly not an Evap. Please keep us updated tomorrow. Ill be looking out for your update. Do you have another predictor test to hand?

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Fifi I am so sorry sweetie. 

little_angel I agree with the others it is probably just a less sensitive test.



I got my bfp this morning, I am 4+4 and due on the 20th October by ovulation dates. This is my 9th pregnancy, I have 3 children at home, Honey who was born sleeping at 36+6 and 4 miscarriages.

Sticky dust to us all.


----------



## laura6914

welcome tasha, so sorry to hear about your losses hun. Heres to a H&H 9 months and a sticky bean.

xxx


----------



## silver_penny

fifi, I just wanted to send :hug: :hugs: your way. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling right now, but my heart and thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Hopefully you will get some answers as to the reason why soon. Until then, keep your head up! We'll all be rooting for you and your future bundles of joy!:hugs:


----------



## laurietate25

Hia sorry about ur news fifi, i have been there and its not nice sending plenty of :hugs::hugs:. 
And angel its true whatr laura said u cannot get a false positive the docs toldme that even if its faint, u have to have HCG present in order for it to actually work. Try different brands and wait a few days it just could be ur a little bit early. fx for u:dust: for You all xxx


----------



## Serenity81

fifi-folle said:


> Hi girls
> Sorry I'm leaving you. The Beta HCG came back as less than 5 so now just waiting for miscarriage to start properly, still only bleeding lightly.
> I wish you all the best for the next 8 months and that your babies are healthy and happy.
> thanks for all your support. Not sure what we are going to do now, I don't think I can go through this a fourth time as this is now three miscarriages in three months. Appt for fertility specialist should be coming through soon anyway so hopefully she will have some answers.
> All the best
> x

Oh honey, I am so so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now, sending you loads of hugs :hugs::hugs: and hope to see you back here one day. Hopefully the fertility specialist may have the answers, all the very best of luck for the future xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Oh and huge congratulations to everyone who just joined, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ladies xxxx


----------



## aurora

Tasha said:


> Fifi I am so sorry sweetie.
> 
> little_angel I agree with the others it is probably just a less sensitive test.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my bfp this morning, I am 4+4 and due on the 20th October by ovulation dates. This is my 9th pregnancy, I have 3 children at home, Honey who was born sleeping at 36+6 and 4 miscarriages.
> 
> Sticky dust to us all.

Kaysie has the most amazing eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Aww thank you Aurora.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. Not been around much on this thread it moves so fast and I have been too ill with the morning sickness to do much posting.

Would it be possible to change my due date to the 9th my dates were out going by lmp. Thanks :D 

Anyone else suffering with the dreaded morning sickness? x


----------



## Tasha

Hellllllllloooooooooooo Leigh :) 

Sorry your feeling so rough, must be reassuring though. I am not at all. 

I am just off to add you into my sig :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

I have no MS but have nausea here and there. I'd love MS though :haha:

Welcome Tasha :wave:

And Fifi I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Twiglet said:


> I have no MS but have nausea here and there. I'd love MS though :haha:
> 
> Welcome Tasha :wave:

Thanks hun. I was just thinking the same thing, MS is wanted here. 1st trimester the only time in your life you want sickness :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly! Anyone that doesn't want their MS...I'm sure me and Tasha will more than welcome it! :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Sure will. Caitlyn Rose is gorgeous hun, how are you feeling about having a little sibling for her so soon? My first two were close in age, just under 15 months between Morgan and Naomi-Mae.


----------



## crazyrae

Hello all, this is probably way too early to venture over here but I have had very faint :bfp: today and yesterday and according to FF my due date is 25th Oct...am only 13 dpo so I could be leaving if it doesn't stick, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Twiglet

Hello Rae :wave:

Thanks :D I think she's a beauty but I'm of course biased ;) I'm a bit nervous about it tbh Tasha! I figure I'll cope though :) quite looking forward to it and they should hopefully get along quite well :D [Well I can hope right :haha: ]


----------



## Tasha

Hello Rae :hugs: H&H 8 months.

My two get on amazingly well, I have never known children to be so close, up until school they cried if one went some where without the other, and now they have a fence that separates their two playgrounds so they hug through the rails at playtimes. Sure they will be the same.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Twiglet said:


> Exactly! Anyone that doesn't want their MS...I'm sure me and Tasha will more than welcome it! :thumbup:

I will more than welcome it as well. After not having any last time and MC @ 9wks Iam wishing for it.

Hi Rae I know how you feeling I am due on 24th Oct:hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

I'd welcome a bit of MS too! The nausea is there but its just making me want to eat more to make it go away at this stage, whereas with my first (successful pregnancy) I was off so many foods and the MS was torture! Never thought i'd be wishing for it but after my recent loss, I couldn't want it more for reassurance purposes! The cravings are kicking in all ready and its not good.....doughnuts! I must have eaten about 10 this week! :dohh: I have had 2 already today and the other 3 left in the box are calling me!!! Not good, bring on the sickness that's all I can say, otherwise i'll be the size of a house by the time I get to the scan! 

I agree with the other girls Shelly, sounds like its just a bit early and the other test was more sensitive. Good luck tomorrow, will be waiting for your update! 

Try not to worry about your next scan Laura, I know its easier said than done but your sickness is a really good sign so i'm sure you've got a sticky one in there! 

Congrats sunshinegirl, belgiansunset and crazyrae. Sending you all lots of sticky baby :dust: 

Tasha, so sorry to hear of your losses. Congrats on your BFP. Sending you a huge sprinkling of :dust: too. xxx

Fifi, what can I say, I am so so sorry. I have been praying for you this weekend and was really hoping everything would be ok. Thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Tasha said:


> Hello Rae :hugs: H&H 8 months.
> 
> My two get on amazingly well, I have never known children to be so close, up until school they cried if one went some where without the other, and now they have a fence that separates their two playgrounds so they hug through the rails at playtimes. Sure they will be the same.

Ah bless, they sound adorable hun! My sis and I were a 3.5 yr gap and I think it was a bit much as we hated each other. We are really close now though thank goodness but I was aiming for around a 2.5 yr gap but then we mc'd. This will be a 3 yr gap so just hope its not too big. Will just make sure I use it to my advantage and get Bella involved and ask her to help as she'll be that bit older, so fingers crossed that will work in our favour! 

xxx


----------



## laurietate25

my ms has def kicked in this wkend!!! i cant lift my head off the couch alot of the dayand have no appetite and just constant nausea from morn till nite... feel so rough!! also the smell of food just makes me worse, esp crisps! it is reassuring but hate it still. xxxx congrats all newbies. xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Poor you Laur! Nice to have that bit of reassurance though eh? :)

My positive just showed up in a second on a test so I'm gonna settle down and enjoy it :thumbup: 

Tash, that's lovely to know! I hope my two will be like that :happydance:

I'm eating to keep my nausea away...all rubbish though :dohh: :blush:


----------



## carmyz

Fifi - sorry to hear that u lost ur bub (((hugs))) i hope they find some answers for u xxx

congrats and welcome to all the newbies .

my boobs were hurtin alot last night i had to massage them to make them feel better lol..did ask dp if he wanted to but he was to busy watchin sport lol..backache is still hangin around not much cramps though. stil no m/s but it will rear its head soon not looking forward to having that plus lookin after my boys.


----------



## wanabamummy

Evening all, not alot to report here. Other than sore boobs and constant need to nap!!

The weekend has gone too quick and wish I had a bed at work so I can have power naps!!!

Hunger seems to have settled but am wondering if that's cos it's the weekend and I can eat wen and what I like so will see tomoz.

Hope everyone is being romanced!!

I got delivered a lovely bunch of flowers and was given tickets to dara o'brain!! I just love his Irish accent!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear you're feeling so rough Laurie. What about your boobs are they still agony?! I guess your OH won't be allowed anywhere near them this eve!!! Happy Valentines Day! 

Twiglet, i'm the same as you need to eat to keep the nausea at bay but its all rubbish! Have polished off 4 doughnuts since this arvo now (after an italian meal out at lunch!) and the last one is calling my name....HELP!!!!! It was a whole bag of salty kettle chips last night! I'm either craving salt or sugar, not good!!! Am hoping my sickness will kick in soon as lost my sweet tooth completely with my daughter until it came back with avengence at 7 months pregnant. It meant I didn't put on any weight at all until after my 20 wk scan. If I carry on like this this time around there'll be no chance of that! 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I've already put weight on but I have a visible bump that's rather solid :dohh: I never got a big bump with Caitlyn so we shall see :) I love pringles and crunchie at the moment Beanie yumyumyum! :D

Urgh, I just had steak, chicken and cauliflower cheese cooked for me and I didn't like it :cry: it just didn't taste nice to me...with Caitlyn I didn't like bacon etc so there we go :(

Ohh well no complaining from me :) its all worth it! :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

I caved!!! Can't believe i've polished off 5 full size doughnuts since 3pm this afternoon!!! I feel sick now, finally but self induced rather than MS!

I went off mince with my daugher too as well as the sweet stuff. Was a real bummer as our staple diet is often bolognaise, chilli and lasagne and I wouldn't have it in the house! My OH said it was the longest 6mths of his life! I was back on that too with avengence at 7 mths though and everytime I went for a meal I would order spag bol! Always used to think of that as more for the kids when you're out but I had withdrawal symptoms and started craving it in late pregnancy! Bacon is a big one I had loads of friends off that too in pregnancy! 

xxx


----------



## aurora

Tasha said:


> My two get on amazingly well, I have never known children to be so close, up until school they cried if one went some where without the other, and now they have a fence that separates their two playgrounds so they hug through the rails at playtimes. Sure they will be the same.


Thats the sweetest thing my hormones have heard in a while, made me almost tear up. lol


----------



## Twiglet

I have chocolate souffle and creme brulee for when I've finished my bath...I better still like them! :haha:

Ohh I only like veggie mince so fingers crossed I still like that as we have a lot of lasagne's, spag bol's and chilli.


----------



## aurora

Twiglet said:


> I've already put weight on but I have a visible bump that's rather solid :dohh:


Twig did you see my journal entry about the bump I found under my jelly belly? I was kinda shocked to say the least!


----------



## Marrissa_E

hi fifi, sorry to hear about the impending m/c.. i've been there once. Hopefully the specialist can get down n sort things out for u. Here's wishing u a speedy recovery ahead and may yr next TTC be a successful & healthy one.


----------



## Twiglet

Aurora I shall go have a peek now!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Twiglet said:


> I've already put weight on but I have a visible bump that's rather solid :dohh: I never got a big bump with Caitlyn so we shall see :) I love pringles and crunchie at the moment Beanie yumyumyum! :D
> 
> Urgh, I just had steak, chicken and cauliflower cheese cooked for me and I didn't like it :cry: it just didn't taste nice to me...with Caitlyn I didn't like bacon etc so there we go :(
> 
> Ohh well no complaining from me :) its all worth it! :)

Hi twig, a bump is good!

Oh do u mind telling how much u've put on? I've been putting on 4 pounds since BFP 2 weeks ago.. :wacko:and its ridiculous cos I don't eat much! Sometimes I'm so busy with work, and only manage to have lunch for the day and still put on! :shrug:Only this morning, when I climbed onto the digital scale, have I lost 1 pound. wonder if it's water retention or lil bean? But then I don't have a bump still at this stage..


----------



## Twiglet

I dont mind at all :) I was 8 stone exactly and am now 8 stone 10lbs so in the space of 3 weeks I've put on 10lbs :haha:

I didn't put on much with my daughter but this one seems to be piling it on...I'll be back in my maternity trousers soon :lol:


----------



## Charlotte-j

I'm constantly feel sick now :( and i'm hoping it wont turn in to full blown morning sickness lol! can it get suddenly worse? I'd rather think i ate something bad than spent my 1st hour of many being sick lol!

I regret wishing for feeling nausea at all now lol 
xx


----------



## Marrissa_E

Twiglet said:


> I dont mind at all :) I was 8 stone exactly and am now 8 stone 10lbs so in the space of 3 weeks I've put on 10lbs :haha:
> 
> I didn't put on much with my daughter but this one seems to be piling it on...I'll be back in my maternity trousers soon :lol:

thanks twig! but u're a small lady, 10lbs is nothing!


----------



## laura6914

morning all how are we today, 

my Lord the MS has kicked in today. As soon as my alarm went off and i opened my eyes i was heaving. It was awful. Trying toi get ready and running to the loo every 5 minutes. Not actually throwing up as had nothing in my stomache to bring up. Not nice, its easing a little now. I just feel yucky. Well i wished for it so i cant complain. 

As for the weight subject, im 8st and its yo-yoing at the moment. Last week i put on 4-5Ibs and now i seem to have lost a few again. 


Well hope you all had a great weekend and a nice valentines day. I spent it on my own a OH is away. He comes back tonight though so taking me for a meal :happydance:

xxx


----------



## crazyrae

Morning all :) 

Aw, Laura6914 - hope the sickness eases up - I fully expect to be quite ill during pregnancy as I couldn't take the pill due to it making me throw up constantly for hours 12 hours after taking it (tried 2 types 3 times) so I don't think my body copes v well with hormones!! I have felt ill on and off but mainly when I am hungry so I fully intend to keep myself fed well just in case :) (I don't think I'll weigh myself to start with!!) And enjoy your meal tonight :) 

So today is my third day with raised temp and positive test - :af: would be due tomorrow so all my fingers and toes are crossed the high temps and positive tests continue! Will do another ic tomorrow and if still going strong, on weds a cb so I can actually see it say pregnant!! am really scared to do it any earlier (or at all!) as I am worried it will say not pregnant (which I know could be because not detected yet) - that is the only type I used before this month (even in my wtt on the off chance of a happy accident!) so I dread the not pregnant wording!! And if it says postive I will book an appt with my doc for next week - when I told him I was ttc he told me not to test for a week after being late and then come in after that (due to early mc) so I don't want to go too soon!

One thing that worries me (and maybe I need to do some searching for symptoms) is that my cm has dried up and it had been quite plentiful until a few days ago - no cm usually happens on day :af: starts (nice little warning signal) so it just adds to my concerns!! is this normal/other people had that?

EDIT: When I say dried up, I don't check inside my cervix, just go by what is on my knickers, so I guess I don't know for certain but usually get something on them! (sorry if tmi!)


----------



## laura6914

morning rae, i got a positive on the clear blue conception one 6 days before my period was due. Im sure you will get your positive on it now. 
My CM dried up at the beginning to but has started incresing again the last 2 weeks. Im sure its nothing to worry about hun. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

hi ladies, i was away for the weekend up have just updated the front page again, please check all is correct and let me know if anything needs changing :)

my nausea kicked in big time saturday morning and has been awful since, at the same time however i have started getting pains in my tummy so i have just spent 45 mins trying to get through to the midwife who told me because i haven't had my booking appointment she wants me to contact my GP asap as they have more power to book early scans etc, so now i am trying to ring GP but it is constantly engaged!


----------



## buttonnose82

Got through, have to go to see Dr at 11.25, feeling a little scared!


----------



## laura6914

oh button nose hunny. im sorry your cramping. all normal though. im sure everything is fine. keep us updated hunny. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

i guess i am scared because all my cramping stopped at 5 weeks, and it has suddenly come back now which i know is also the 'normal timeframe' for pains to start with an ectopic pregnancy, trying to stay positive


----------



## crazyrae

buttonnose82 said:


> Got through, have to go to see Dr at 11.25, feeling a little scared!

Don't worry, you've most likely had a hormone surge causing a growth spurt which is giving you the sickness and growing pains in your tummy


----------



## laura6914

Im sure everything is ok hun. With an ecpopic the pains at this stage would be quite servear and but cramping. My friends wife had one and she said she was doubled over in pain and couldnt walk. I was talking to her at the beginning of my pregnancy as i thought i was having one remember. She said its also accompanied with spotting and sholder pain. If you have got those im positive all is ok. But..... better to be safe than sorry so your doing the right thing going to see the Dr. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hope everything's ok Buttonnose, good luck at the doctor. I have had similar as my cramps had stopped for a while now but they started over the weekend so I started to get worried but they've calmed down again now and I figure if it was anything sinister like an ectopic they would be getting worse. Let us know how you get on. I hope they can get you in for an early scan for reassurance purposes, but i'm sure everthing will be fine. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

well girls had to come home from work as MS is soooooo bad.


----------



## crazyrae

laura6914 said:


> well girls had to come home from work as MS is soooooo bad.

Oh no, what do you do? Do they know your 'condition'?!


----------



## laura6914

yeah my boss is my best friend almost so she knows and i had to tell HR cause if you have sickness through pregnancy is marked down different to normal sickness. i feel ssooooooooo sick. why did i want to feel like this? lol. im heaving that much its hurting my stomach muscles. :cry:

xxx


----------



## crazyrae

eek, not nice :(
I know you probably have heard most tips but have you tried nibbling on ginger biscuits/drinks? Meant to help. Maybe you could do something like going for a walk to get some fresh air and take your mind off it? I imagine you are searching the web as well but I'll have a look as well and see if there is anything more!!


----------



## crazyrae

Here's a long list to try!

https://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-relief.html

I know I am earlier along and might be from different causes but I felt really ill when I hadn't eaten enough the night before (went to the cinema and didn't really have dinner before and only had popcorn and nachos there), so maybe stock up on some bread or slow release food so your stomach acids have something to work on?


----------



## buttonnose82

well i saw the dr, he told me that regardless of how much pain you have the EPU won't see you unless you have bleeding?! and then told me that it would be a waste of time scanning at 7 weeks 3 days anyway as you wouldn't see a heartbeat!

He then asked if it was my first baby and when i said yes he rolled his eyes! 

I am pretty sure this is crap on both accounts but what can i do? 

I have kept my dr's appointment (with a different dr) for friday incase i am still worried.


----------



## laura6914

thanks rae, i have just eaten some shredded weat and managing to keep it down. 

Buttonnose thats the biggest load of crap i have ever heard in my life. i would definitly go and see the other Dr on friday. I have and early scan at 5 weeks with no bleeding. and you can see the heartbeat from 6 weeks. Hopefully te other Dr will help you. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> thanks rae, i have just eaten some shredded weat and managing to keep it down.
> 
> Buttonnose thats the biggest load of crap i have ever heard in my life. i would definitly go and see the other Dr on friday. I have and early scan at 5 weeks with no bleeding. and you can see the heartbeat from 6 weeks. Hopefully te other Dr will help you.
> 
> xxx

thanks, at least it isn't just me that thinks he was talking crap, i wasn't exactly filled with confidence when i was sat in the waiting room and could hear the 2 receptionists moaning about the dr


----------



## jmiller

Hi Ladies. I will be leaving you guys. My little one grew wings yesterday. 
Thanks for the warm welcomes and hopefully we will see you guys soon


----------



## buttonnose82

jmiller said:


> Hi Ladies. I will be leaving you guys. My little one grew wings yesterday.
> Thanks for the warm welcomes and hopefully we will see you guys soon

so very sorry to hear this :hug:


----------



## kitkez

Please put me down for the 1st as well :cloud9:


----------



## laura6914

oh jmiller im so so sorry to hear this hun :hugs:
kitkez, welcome and congrates

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

jmiller said:


> Hi Ladies. I will be leaving you guys. My little one grew wings yesterday.
> Thanks for the warm welcomes and hopefully we will see you guys soon

So sorry for your loss. :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your OH. xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

kitkez said:


> Please put me down for the 1st as well :cloud9:



added, congrats :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

im so sorry for your loss jmiller :hug:


----------



## BeanieBaby

buttonnose82 said:


> well i saw the dr, he told me that regardless of how much pain you have the EPU won't see you unless you have bleeding?! and then told me that it would be a waste of time scanning at 7 weeks 3 days anyway as you wouldn't see a heartbeat!
> 
> He then asked if it was my first baby and when i said yes he rolled his eyes!
> 
> I am pretty sure this is crap on both accounts but what can i do?
> 
> I have kept my dr's appointment (with a different dr) for friday incase i am still worried.

I can't believe this and he calls himself a Dr!!! You are well over 6+5 and that's what they usually advise for seeing a heartbeat on a scan and we all know that its possible to see it as early as 6 wks! I defo agree you need a second opinion so its good you're going back on Fri. I have been offered a scan for reassurance purposes (haven't got the date yet) and didn't mention spotting or cramps but I guess since i've had a loss it may be slightly different but you had cramps and you should therefore be entitled to some reassurance too. Let us know how you get on on Fri. 

xxx


----------



## ms_katy5

Hiaa im due on the 5th


----------



## beeehere

Hi all , i'm due 12th October 2010............................whoop whoop


----------



## Tiny A

Hi there, I'm due on 12th October too! :)


----------



## laura6914

hi tina and beehere, welcome and congrates, we all have the same due date. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## crazyrae

buttonnose82 - I found this about what happens each stage, which you might have seen but thought it was quie reassuring that you are around the time of a big growth spurt which would surely mean cramps might start up again as things need to stretch more:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/07weeks/

I'd see the doc on Friday to put your mind at ease and make sure they know how worried you are - but altho the first doc was really nasty and was totally unsupportive, if they don't think anything is wrong that's still a good sign xx


----------



## crazyrae

How are you feeling laura? xx


----------



## laura6914

feeling a little better thanks rae. Im on the sofa with my duvet. Im not sure its just sickness cause i feel like absolute crap. just has a litle power nap. lol. thanks for asking hun. 

im 6 weeks tomorrow. Its gone so quick. i got my BFP at 3+2. :happydance:


----------



## a_nonniemouse

At the doctors today, he calculated 10th of October :happydance:


----------



## shorman

Omg buttonnose82 that's rubbish am going to be 7 + 3 tomorro and my dr said you see heartbeat by 6 weeks! X


----------



## Smurfette

Hey,

Congrats to all the newbies!!! Can you take me off 1st Oct? All good, just been moved to September at my scan so have defected to September Stars.

Hapy and healthy pregnancies to all of you!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazyrae

laura6914 said:


> feeling a little better thanks rae. Im on the sofa with my duvet. Im not sure its just sickness cause i feel like absolute crap. just has a litle power nap. lol. thanks for asking hun.
> 
> im 6 weeks tomorrow. Its gone so quick. i got my BFP at 3+2. :happydance:

Ah, maybe you are poorly and need a rest then anyway - guess it's going to be hard to tell from now on! And cool, 3+2 is really quick :) I am confused by mine as it was 3+6 from first day of last period but my ovulation was on 1st Feb so that made me 3+5 according to the tickers! Have to see which the doc uses if I get that far!! :)

I was thinking how the waiting is never ending really - first wtt, then waiting for ovulation, and of course the 2ww was hard...but even after a positive there is still the waiting to see if it sticks - and that takes the form of many phases and lasts the whole first trimester and then beyond to some degree! Then waiting for the 20 week scan and maybe finding out the sex, and of course at the end, waiting for the bubba to come out! A long 8 months ahead (I hope 8 months anyway!!)


----------



## serenitylove

hi all im due on 18th oct and new to the forum


----------



## Twiglet

:wave: Laura I'll share your MS :haha:

And I have uber sore boobs today :D kinda reminds me of when my milk comes in [thats the only way I can describe the soreness :haha: ] 

Hope everyone else is ok :wave:


----------



## sunshinegirl

serenitylove said:


> hi all im due on 18th oct and new to the forum

Welcome to the forum and welcome Congrats to October Bumpkins it is great to chat to people who understand you :happydance:

I think I due 24th but going docs in morning to get confirmed:thumbup:


----------



## shel030785

Woooo! Im due on the 7th XXX


----------



## xsarahx

Hello everyone, according to numerous websites, my due date is 25th October!! Off to Doctors on Friday so will let you know if he says different!


----------



## Twiglet

:wave: 

wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hug:


----------



## jodz1984

due on 24th! or 25th i think lol


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls, 

Welcome to all the newbies. Congrats on your BFPs. 

Sorry to hear you're feeling so rough Laura. Good to hear work are being supportive and allowed you to come home. Sending you some :hugs: 

I am starting to regret getting jealous of all you girlies suffering and wishing the sickness to come my way, as today it has finally hit! I have just felt icky all day, constantly nauseous. Eating helps the nausea for a few seconds then I feel even worse and whatever i've eaten repeats on me throughout the rest of the day! I couldn't face another doughnut even if I tried! Have had a few retching incidents too! Know its gonna get worse before it gets better too but am happy its given me the reassurance I was craving as am 6 wks today. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I want some! :rofl: 

I just have uber painful boobies...lovely oh and the tiredness :dohh:


----------



## crazyrae

Yay, welcome xsarahx and jodz1984 - snap on the date (for now!)


----------



## BeanieBaby

:rofl: Be careful, I kept saying that too!!! 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: tbh, I feel nausea a fair bit at the moment...but not enough for my liking yet ;)


----------



## carmyz

congrats and welcome to all the newbies

no m/s here still..im gettin every symptom u can get when pg lol but its not to bad on and off..i got a pimple yesterday lol just one hopefully no more come..i usually get 1 pimple when im expecting my periods to come..lol

not so tired anymore but i ll take a nap when ever i can lol..


----------



## kaylz

No m/s for me yet either but I think I might have had a wave of nausea earlier as I couldn't finish my tea (unlike me, oink oink!)

I love this thread, it's great to see where others are at with symptoms and stuff - reassures me its ok not to have m/s yet!


----------



## mlyn26

EDD 17/10, although subject to change as think i may have ovulated later! x


----------



## Twiglet

Ok I have major nausea now :dohh: I think I'm more making myself have it than actually have it though?! :rofl: 

I'm finding my tea feels like its stuck in my throat though :dohh:

I never had m / s with my daughter so dont worry if you dont have it! :)


----------



## ~chipper~

so I'm ready to get my feet wet LOL...I got my BFP on Saturday at 12 DPO. I have just been lurking over here to see what it was all about. I'm really nervous and so ecstatic as this is our 1st little bean :cloud9: My EDD per the online calculators is Oct 27th by by Ov date. My dr office was closed today...i was quite bummed. Oh well I'll call tomorrow and see when I can go in and such as I am all VERY new to all this. 

Hope you all have a wonderful next 8 mos!


----------



## carmyz

congrats chipper hope u have happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Newt4

Im due in October with my first. Its a little scary and life changing. The pregnancy was unexpected as I have a semester of university before I graduate. My husband and I are still excited. Now this may sound weird but Im having a hard time telling my mom and in laws. Im worried because now I have to postpone graduating from university and they will be disappointed.


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated lovely ladies :)


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: newt - my advice would be just tell them - get it out the way rather than worrying over it. Chances are they'll be thrilled, and even if they aren't right away I'm sure they'll come round. 

Ooh not long before we get our first Halloween due date! :thumbup: 

Off to meet my midwife this morning for first appointment - exciting!!


----------



## Jox

its very very VERY early days but I believe I am due on 25th October! (subject to change tho)

xxx


----------



## laura6914

morning all and congratulations to all the new BFPs. 

Sorry the MS as hit you beaniebaby. Hope your feeling better.

Mine has gone today thank god and believe me i do not want it back at all. I have a really swollen throat from all the heaving yesterday and a tender stomach but im feeling much better.

6 weeks today WOOOPPPP :happydance: and 6 days until my next scan :happydance: absoltley petrified about that though. 

xxx


----------



## l_sparkle

Morning Ladies

Just wanted to update my due date, I thought I was the 18th, but in fact i'm now the 14th. Wooo hooo! 

xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Aw Beaniebaby poor you, I know exactly how you feel as I am feeling rubbish today. I have been heaving all morning, at smells at the thought of food at the fresh air outside. I am just feeling constantly sick, and I am terrified that while I am outside I might need to be sick, lol I need to go and pick my son up from nursery in 5 minutes and I'm dreading it!! Laura, lucky you getting shot of yours, maybe you sent it all our way :rofl:And congratulations on your milestone today :hugs:

Welcome also to all the new ladies, I have been reading through all the posts, so welcome to you all and wishing you all a happy and healthy 8 months xxxx


----------



## Anxiousmom2b

Due Date is 8th October. It hasn't gone that smoothly so far due to pains and bleeding but my little bean is still holding on. Due another early scan in a weeks time just to check all is ok. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## tulips_nam

Hey gairls....I am due on Oct 10, 2010......but it may be slightly earlier than that as I am carrying twins. I am 7 weeks preggers now......long way to go.


----------



## tulips_nam

Hey girls....I am due on Oct 10, 2010......but it may be slightly earlier than that as I am carrying twins. I am 7 weeks preggers now......long way to go.


----------



## Twiglet

Aww twins :D


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated!

tulips_nam I haven't added you yet as just need you to confirm due date

you said 10/10/10 but also said your 7 weeks

if your due 10/10/10 then you will be 6 weeks 2 days 

but if you are 7 weeks you will be due 5/10/10

so if you just confirm which then i'll add you :)


----------



## Wantabean

Hey can i come join please? First post in 1st tri section. Recently found out woooo :happydance:

Had doctors today and I am also due the first According to her. I thoink it will be later so it might be subject to change!! Stick me down fot 1st for now please and thank you.

I AM SO HAPPY :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Just need for it to stick!!

congrats guys :thumbup:

love Kirstie
xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Wantabean said:


> Hey can i come join please? First post in 1st tri section. Recently found out woooo :happydance:
> 
> Had doctors today and I am also due the first According to her. I thoink it will be later so it might be subject to change!! Stick me down fot 1st for now please and thank you.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Just need for it to stick!!
> 
> congrats guys :thumbup:
> 
> love Kirstie
> xxxx

congrats! 

I have added you :)


----------



## NicoleB

Can you add me (going by O date 10/29/10) will know for sure after my 1st scan I see my OB on 3/3 and I'll have a scan there soon after..


----------



## hibiscus07

Wantabean said:


> Hey can i come join please? First post in 1st tri section. Recently found out woooo :happydance:
> 
> Had doctors today and I am also due the first According to her. I thoink it will be later so it might be subject to change!! Stick me down fot 1st for now please and thank you.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Just need for it to stick!!
> 
> congrats guys :thumbup:
> 
> love Kirstie
> xxxx

Woohoo! congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all our new ladies


----------



## emmylou209

hey can u add me im due on the 14th thanks xx


----------



## Mrs_N

had my booking appointment today :yipee:
official due date is sept 21st, but I'm sticking to mine cos I know it'll get put back again after my scan!


----------



## 2805

Hi ladies

I am due October 10th!! xx


----------



## mummygiraffe

please add me, 20th i think? xxx finally a bfp


----------



## BeanieBaby

Welcome to all the newbies - congrats on all your BFPs. Can't believe how many of us there are now, its great! Getting so hard to keep up though so forgive me for not congratulating you all individually! 

Congrats on feeling better today Laura, I hope the MS stays away for a bit longer now! Good luck with your next scan, not long now! I have had mine confirmed finally and its when I wanted it which is Thurs 25 Feb. It means i'll be over 7 wks (7w3d) and my daugher's in nursery that day so I won't need to worry about taking her along (not fun when they're 2!). Have been obsessively looking on youtube at people's scan vids to get an idea of what we might see! V. naughty of me as promised I wouldn't get my hopes up this time, but can't help feeling more positive than last time since i'm feeling so pants already! 

Sorry to hear you're suffering Serenity, I can completely sympathise with you as have felt sick all day today. A little more retching this morning, I seem to be v. bad from the moment I wake up, then I get better mid-late morning but then sick again coming up to lunch and again from around 4pm right through the eve, so I think its to do with blood sugar levels too as when I force myself to eat it does seem to help, for a bit anyway! I made myself eat some stodgy pasta this lunchtime and although I struggled getting through it I am sure the nausea stayed away for longer. I hope you managed to get to the nursery without being sick! I had to drive for a couple of hrs today and felt sick all the way, I think i'm gonna keep it to short trips now! 

I seem to go from craving sweet to craving savoury from one day to the next! The night before last I was craving doughnuts and my OH laughed as I went through a pack of 5 in next to no time and then yesterday I couldn't go anywhere near sugar and was craving salt! I asked my OH to pick up some ready salted and salt and vinegar crisps on his way home from work at about 10pm as I had a huge craving for them and hadn't managed to pop out yesterday as felt so rough! Well he forgot but the look of disappointment, mixed with desperation on my face gave him the motiviation to pop off to the garage! He came through the door and I was literally screaming, hurry, hurry, hurry and polished off 3 bags in a row! I was completely satisfied and took myself off to bed! These are the actions of a woman possessed I realise that but just couldn't help myself!!! I have the rest of the packs here and haven't fancied them at all yet today, actually woke up feeling so sick that I didn't fancy my usual cereal and all I could stomach was jam on toast, so back to sweet, its like one extreme to the other! Anyone else desperately craving things already or is it just me?! With my daughter I was off sweet stuff until 7 mths and wanted sausage rolls and cheese! 

xxx


----------



## shorman

I ladies I am having to leave you as today I found out I am September star! I am 11 + 3 I am in shock!!! Can't believe I missed most of first tri lol xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Wow, its usually the other direction date wise they send you, I got put back a week with my daughter. What a lovely surprise, congrats! 

xxx


----------



## shorman

Thanks I am still shock lol I guess this just going to be a no symptom
pregnancy I am due on the 4th of September ! X


----------



## shorman

Thanks I am still shock lol I guess this just going to be a no symptom
pregnancy I am due on the 4th of September ! X


----------



## BeanieBaby

Lucky you! Just kidding am thoroughly jealous on both counts! Enjoy the rest of your first tri experience and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. xxx


----------



## ~chipper~

Yay Shorman, That's great!

As for me, I was able to get in touch with the Dr's office today, finally LOL. They won't see me until 8 weeks though so I have my first appt on Mar 18th. I'm so looking forward to it!

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected!


----------



## shorman

Oops sorry about double post! Yeh I made up for it though when I had my daughter was very sick and had loads of problems. Good luck everyone on the bumpkin thread  x


----------



## carmyz

wow welcome to all the newbies theres so many of u lol good to see FX ur beans stick

feelin ok today found another pimple :o lol i usually dont get heaps so lets hope theres no more

been gettin light cramps my back has eased up a bit but its on and off pain..other then that im fine :D 

goin food shoppin today might have a look in target and get something for the baby lol...havent got anything yet so i think i should lol

i hope its a girl this time cause i KNOW im goin to go insane it if st lol look out shops lol i love dresses and pink stuff i always go there and look and hope that one day i ll have a girl to dress ..having 2 boys and always buyin boys clothes gets borin lol my fav colour is pink lol..i buy things for my nieces when i get that urge and cant resist not gettin something .

well i hope ur all well and i ll talk soon xx


----------



## Mrs_N

Shorman that must have been quite a shock! Fab news though :thumbup: 

Anyone else feel like they've done a thousand sit ups? My abdominal muscles are so sore!


----------



## FierceAngel

hi girlies 

just stopping in to say hello :waves: 

got an appointment with my consultant tomorow morning! and will get a date for my early scan which should hopefully be next week!

ive been on constant knicker watch all week!!


----------



## WantaBelly

shorman said:


> I ladies I am having to leave you as today I found out I am September star! I am 11 + 3 I am in shock!!! Can't believe I missed most of first tri lol xxx

Shorman this is GREAT news! I was a little worried about you from some of your other posts..... Congrats!


----------



## shorman

Thank you feel so calm now lolx


----------



## kstancook

i just got back from my scan and saw and hear the heartbeat!!! I think its really going to stick this time :happydance: :happydance: 

Also due to past losses I get another scan in two weeks :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: to a heartbeat! 

I got my first ever 3+ today on a digi! I never got one with my daughter as my urine doesn't absorb HCG too well. I'm so psyched for this pregnancy now :D :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls
hoping to spend my 9 months along with you all this time :)
got my BFP 14th, only faint, but deffinatly there, going to do a FRER and a digi tomorrow.
going on LMP i am 4+1
cautious but optimistic:)

and i think i'm due on 25th october
xxxxx


----------



## StonesWife

Hello girls, have been away for a few days. Busy with work and my computer had a virus... All is well with me saw the doctor last Thursday and she dated me at seven weeks tomorrow. I go for my first ultra sound Friday to confirm my due date. I haven't had any morning sickness so far so I'm hoping I'm going to be a lucky girl! Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated girlies

current stats!

119 bumpkins!
7 :angel:


----------



## laura6914

morining all, had a braj from the sickness yesterday but its back with vengence today., I rally cant bear the thought of eating anything. 

mrsN my stomach muscles were killing me yesterday but seem o have eased today. Yesterday is i coughed it hurt so much. Think its normal if we both have it, i was slightly worried yesterday. 

How are we all? I havent read back through the posts as only just logged on. 

xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

wow before we know it november babies are going to be here


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay for a heartbeat kstan! Fab news :yipee: :yipee:

it's wierd isn't it laura - I've had it a few times but each time just for one day, odd!


----------



## ayh78

Can you put me down for the 17th please?
Ta x


----------



## Serenity81

Good Afternoon ladies. I am soooo excited as I just got my first antenatal appointment and 12 week scan appointment through the post. The big day is on the 16th March, I am honestly so excited :happydance: I am still feeling sick today and I really cannot decide what to eat all the time. I went around the supermarket this morning thinking am I in the mood for this, nope, am I in the mood for this, nope, I honestly couldn't imagine myself eating anything as the thought made me want to vomit :shrug: I eventually decided on some soup but when I sat down to eat it at lunch I had to force it down as I didn't want it anymore. I also appear to have gone off meat! All I wanted for dinner last night was vegetables, feel the same again today.
Like you said Beaniebaby, when I force myself to eat it does lift the nausea for a while but I hate having to force myself to eat as I love my food, lol. Ha ha, no I managed not to be sick on my way to the nursery, which I was really surprised about and congratulations on getting your scan when you wanted, that's great news :hugs:
Aw poor you Laura being hit by the morning sickness again, believe me I know how you are feeling.
Congratulations on all the new :bfp:'s. There are so many of us now that it is hard to keep track of this thread, lol. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Shorman, congratulations on your lovely surprise xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:yipee: yay for your scan date serenity, only a few weeks to wait! 
Completely know how you feel about food I'm exactly the same - forcing myself to eat something because it does tend to lift the nausea temporarily, but I normally love my food!


----------



## juless

I guess I can join here! I just got my second bfp this morning! I want to test one more time with a different brand of test to be sure though, lol! So I will cautiously add my name for a Edd of Oct. 23 rd!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on your scan and seeing your little bean's heartbeat Kstancook, so pleased for you! 

Congrats on getting your 3+ Twiglet :happydance: 

Good luck for Fri Stoneswife, keep us updated on how it goes. 

Congrats on getting your 12 wk scan date through Serenity, how exciting!!! Sorry you're feeling so rough though, I completely sympathise! Its good your wanting veg though, I am the opposite don't really know what I want at the mo, but its certainly not the good stuff! :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Hope you ladies are doing good today! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm not sure exactly when my due date is but I found out I was preggers yesterday! So that puts it in October! :kiss:


----------



## ClaireNicole

juless said:


> I guess I can join here! I just got my second bfp this morning! I want to test one more time with a different brand of test to be sure though, lol! So I will cautiously add my name for a Edd of Oct. 23 rd!



I'm right there with you!!! And my sister says theres no such thing as a false positive! (I'm sure there is such thing but statistically.... probably not lol) Good Luck!!


----------



## Ash_xoxo

Hi Ladies! 
I am brand new to this forum. I finally got my bfp (after 11 months of trying) a couple weeks ago and am almost 6 weeks. Based on my LMP I'm looking at a due date of Oct 15th - so please add my name to the October list :)
I can't believe the mix of emotions I am feeling these days - I am SO unbelievably happy and yet SO afraid (that something might happen) all at the same time. I am acutely aware of every feeling and ache within my body and have spent so much time 'googling' in the last few days just to make sure I am 'normal'. Its really nice to have read through the posts on this site and know that I am not alone. :)


----------



## AnnieB82

Ash_xoxo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am brand new to this forum. I finally got my bfp (after 11 months of trying) a couple weeks ago and am almost 6 weeks. Based on my LMP I'm looking at a due date of Oct 15th - so please add my name to the October list :)
> I can't believe the mix of emotions I am feeling these days - I am SO unbelievably happy and yet SO afraid (that something might happen) all at the same time. I am acutely aware of every feeling and ache within my body and have spent so much time 'googling' in the last few days just to make sure I am 'normal'. Its really nice to have read through the posts on this site and know that I am not alone. :)

Hi Ash, congratulations, glad you got your BFP after 11 months trying. I think there should a google lock that dh's can activate to stop us over searching our symptoms/ or lack of at times in my case! Happy and healthy 9 months to you:)


----------



## Mrs_N

Ash_xoxo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am brand new to this forum. I finally got my bfp (after 11 months of trying) a couple weeks ago and am almost 6 weeks. Based on my LMP I'm looking at a due date of Oct 15th - so please add my name to the October list :)
> I can't believe the mix of emotions I am feeling these days - I am SO unbelievably happy and yet SO afraid (that something might happen) all at the same time. I am acutely aware of every feeling and ache within my body and have spent so much time 'googling' in the last few days just to make sure I am 'normal'. Its really nice to have read through the posts on this site and know that I am not alone. :)

congratulations & welcome! :wave:
a word of advice - step away from google, it'll drive you mad!


----------



## juless

Man, these cramps are really scaring me! There are less of them today, but once in a while I get a bad one that really worries me! No bleeding or anything though, so I think I'm getting the normal cramping that can occur. Also feeling lots of hunger.. although after eating I feel sick...  It's a vicious cycle, lol!


----------



## Bubblesmum

I'm due 16 th can you add me please? Thanks x


----------



## FierceAngel

evening all!

had my first scan today and saw our lil beanies sac.. too early for hb but being rescanned next weds looks promising so far :D 

had bloods taken and my levels are just over 6000 :happydance: 

repeat bloods on friday so far so good.. daring to believe now! 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated my lovely ladies

I hope your all doing ok

Today I have had awful period type cramps so they have had me pretty worried, glad i still have my appointment for friday booked with the other dr so i can get checked out again :(


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated my lovely ladies

I hope your all doing ok

Today I have had awful period type cramps so they have had me pretty worried, glad i still have my appointment for friday booked with the other dr so i can get checked out again :(


----------



## Daddysgirl

Hello !!

can i join u lovely ladies please??:flower:

i got my :bfp: today :happydance: so excited

i think i am due around the 22nd oct :cloud9:


xxxx


----------



## carmyz

hi all i was bored so i made a october bumpkin signature... u like?? hehe


----------



## veganmum2be

oooh i like, going to make it smaller and pop it in siggy! thanks thats brill.


----------



## crazyrae

Right I have just written a whole essay it would seem so I am starting up a blog type thread so as not to bore you all in here! Here's the link for those who would like to read it!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/278183-crazyraes-bloaty-baby-journal.html#post4457546

How is everyone?


----------



## Bella_Ruze

Hello Ladies,

Unfortunately I must ask to be removed from this list. HcG levels tell me that I am miscarrying. That along with spotting, light cramping, and "disappearance" of symptoms points me to a non-sticky bub.

FX and happy and healthy nine months to ALL of you :)
:dust:


----------



## going_crazy

carmyz said:


> hi all i was bored so i made a october bumpkin signature... u like?? hehe

Hey!

That's really good - I'm also going to have to copy it and add it to my sig (if you don't mind!!) :thumbup:


----------



## Marrissa_E

Bella_Ruze said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately I must ask to be removed from this list. HcG levels tell me that I am miscarrying. That along with spotting, light cramping, and "disappearance" of symptoms points me to a non-sticky bub.
> 
> FX and happy and healthy nine months to ALL of you :)
> :dust:

sorry to hear that bella :hugs: May u recover nicely and start TTC soon.


----------



## Marrissa_E

carmyz said:


> hi all i was bored so i made a october bumpkin signature... u like?? hehe

so cutee!!!


----------



## juless

Wow, tonight I finally am not having cramps! At least for the last while I haven't! Maybe the whole "baby burrowing into my uterus phase" is over! Still feeling like my muscles are stretching/sore but that's better than AF feeling cramping! I bought a cb digital tonight and plan to use it in the morning! I know I had 2 positives on dollar store ones, but I just want to be sure! :) And crazyrae - I am super bloated too! You aren't alone at 4 weeks, lol!


----------



## MountainBelly

Wow, we'll have a lot of fun wearing Jack O'Lantern costumes in October with all those big bellies!

This is my first BFP and EDD Oct 21, so add me to your list! This is fantastic - congrats to all!


----------



## juless

Oh geez... just as I finished saying that I wasn't cramping I got up and bang - cramp! Although now I just stuffed myself full of yummy pizza and the cramps seem to be gone again, hehe!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Bella_Ruze said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately I must ask to be removed from this list. HcG levels tell me that I am miscarrying. That along with spotting, light cramping, and "disappearance" of symptoms points me to a non-sticky bub.
> 
> FX and happy and healthy nine months to ALL of you :)
> :dust:


I'm so sorry Bella! :hugs: I hope that you recover well and that you have much better luck in the future


----------



## carmyz

no thats cool if u wanna use it to :D i dont mind at all


----------



## carmyz

Bella_Ruze said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately I must ask to be removed from this list. HcG levels tell me that I am miscarrying. That along with spotting, light cramping, and "disappearance" of symptoms points me to a non-sticky bub.
> 
> FX and happy and healthy nine months to ALL of you :)
> :dust:

so sorry bella i was hoping that there wasnt goin to be anymore m/c :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

Bella_Ruze said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Unfortunately I must ask to be removed from this list. HcG levels tell me that I am miscarrying. That along with spotting, light cramping, and "disappearance" of symptoms points me to a non-sticky bub.
> 
> FX and happy and healthy nine months to ALL of you :)
> :dust:

Am really sorry bella, :hugs: hoping you recover well. Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Newt4

juless said:


> Oh geez... just as I finished saying that I wasn't cramping I got up and bang - cramp! Although now I just stuffed myself full of yummy pizza and the cramps seem to be gone again, hehe!

I envy that you can eat pizza. Im also having cramping. I have a early ultra sound tomorrow. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Bella:hugs:

Think I am joining you girls on here!!

Just been on Pregnology and estimated that I am due October 15th! I will be 32 weeks and 1 day on my wedding day!!! :lol:


----------



## wallace272

im sorry to hear your news bella xxx


----------



## laura6914

Morning all,

Read through all the posts and seem to have forgot an awful lot lol. 

Bella im so so sorry hunny. :hugs: Hope you recovery quickly. Thinking of you at this awaful time. 
Buttonnose how are the cramps today chick? Have they eased off? Since getting my BFP i think today is the first day i have not had any cramps. Knowing that ive prob spoke too soon and they will kick in later. Hopefully the Dr tomorrow will get you an early scan and put your mind at ease a little. 

Ni sickness today for me :happydance: I really dont want it to come back either to be honest. I had a taste of it and can fairly say its not welcome to come back. lol. 

Only 4 more sleeps until my next scan. Im sooooooo nervous and excited at the same time. Im praying they will bring my due date forward a few days. I think they will to be honest. I saw the sac and the yoke sac at my 5 weeks scan and fertility freind gave me an OV due date of the 8th so im keeping my fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone is well today and beans are behaving for their mummys. 
xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated again ladies

To those that have just got their BFP and joined us congrats!!

Bella I am very sorry hunny :hug:

Laura my cramps are still there, some sharp enough to take my breath away, I am very worried so am considering called to make a dr's appointment today instead of waiting until tomorrow, but don't want to be seem a wasting their time and panicing over nothing either, i dunno what to do :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> all updated again ladies
> 
> To those that have just got their BFP and joined us congrats!!
> 
> Bella I am very sorry hunny :hug:
> 
> Laura my cramps are still there, some sharp enough to take my breath away, I am very worried so am considering called to make a dr's appointment today instead of waiting until tomorrow, but don't want to be seem a wasting their time and panicing over nothing either, i dunno what to do :(


Do it. That's what doctors are there for.

Sorry to be nosey, how far gone are you going to be on your wedding day?


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> all updated again ladies
> 
> To those that have just got their BFP and joined us congrats!!
> 
> Bella I am very sorry hunny :hug:
> 
> Laura my cramps are still there, some sharp enough to take my breath away, I am very worried so am considering called to make a dr's appointment today instead of waiting until tomorrow, but don't want to be seem a wasting their time and panicing over nothing either, i dunno what to do :(
> 
> 
> Do it. That's what doctors are there for.
> 
> Sorry to be nosey, how far gone are you going to be on your wedding day?Click to expand...

I'll be 25 weeks 1 days hehe


----------



## laura6914

Hun i would call them and see what they can do. They may be able to get you in for a scan tomorrow. They say if your worried at all about cramps then to get in. I hope it is nothing to worry about but you need to put your mind at rest. Mine were really really painful thats why i got my scan the other week. They were very quick and very shapr. Not constant but had me really worried. I would definitly call them. Express your concerns and tell them you want to be seen. If they try giving you that crap about it being too early for a scan, tell them your not stupid, you know its not too early and that you want a scan as you think something is wrong. Just perserver hunn. I hope they can help.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to be 32 weeks and 1 day if I have estimated correctly!! :shock:


----------



## buttonnose82

just rang dr's, got an appointment at 10.30 with a female dr, lets hope she is nicer than the man the other day


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry to hear about your loss Bella, my thoughts are with you. Sending you some :hugs: 

Good luck with your scan today Newt, hope everything's ok. Keep us updated. 

So sorry to hear you're still suffering with these cramps Buttonnose, I think you should defo get in touch with the doc and try and get yourself booked in for a scan asap as you never can be too sure. Cramps are v. normal for this stage so i'm sure all will be fine and dandy but you're well entitled to some reassurance. Keep us updated. 

Lastly huge congrats to all our new BFP! Sending you all lots of sticky baby :dust: 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> just rang dr's, got an appointment at 10.30 with a female dr, lets hope she is nicer than the man the other day

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## laura6914

ah thats fab hun, hope she can help you more than the last one did. Please keep us posted on how you get on. 

xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

buttonnose82 said:


> just rang dr's, got an appointment at 10.30 with a female dr, lets hope she is nicer than the man the other day

Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

Please add me for the 27th


----------



## mrsmoatpcos

Hiya, 13th 4 me x x x


----------



## mummygiraffe

Hey Girlies.
Love the signature-might have to add it. I am so thrilled to be having a Bumpkin-i love that! I knew this was my month some how, most positive I'd been I just kept repeating-"I'm going to have an October baby".

Cramps!? I'm getting them quite alot which has suprised me as it's my 2nd and i though therefore my utrus would be pretty easy going on the stretching part this time round! Sometimes it's sharp like right under the pelvic bone on mainly right side. exactly same place as last time. I had days of work because it was so bad last time round but was alot later in pregnancy then
Anyone else on 2nd or more and getting teh stretching cramps? I don't think i need to worry but obviously its inevitable. roll on 2nd tri!!


----------



## LuluSh

Congratulations!
Please add me for the 21st October. So excited, I don't know what to do with myself!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

Congrates to all the new BFPs, 

Well girls i spoke toooo soon didnt i. lol. Sickness is creeping back.Not too bad at the minute though so i dont mind. Im weeing every half hour though its driving me nuts.


----------



## Jox

Hi All,

Just wondering how many of us are on our second+ pregnancy?

Mummygiraffe - This is my second baby. My first wasnt very long ago and im not getting to many pains/cramping. Im presuming that my uterus hasnt had time to get back to normal yet so I may avoid the cramping fx

x


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated ladies!

Well I went to the dr's and saw a lovely female dr who wrote a letter and made a phone call and packed me off to the EPAC to rule out ectopic. I got to the EPAC and they rang down and got me a scan, I went down for my scan saw my little cupcake with it's little heart beating away! Baby is it the right place and was just perfect!

They think the pain is due to my endo but have told me if I have any worried to ring the EPAC right away and they will see me, I am covered with them until i am 18 weeks :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> all updated ladies!
> 
> Well I went to the dr's and saw a lovely female dr who wrote a letter and made a phone call and packed me off to the EPAC to rule out ectopic. I got to the EPAC and they rang down and got me a scan, I went down for my scan saw my little cupcake with it's little heart beating away! Baby is it the right place and was just perfect!
> 
> They think the pain is due to my endo but have told me if I have any worried to ring the EPAC right away and they will see me, I am covered with them until i am 18 weeks :)

That's really good to hear! :D


----------



## NicoleB

Jox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering how many of us are on our second+ pregnancy?
> 
> Mummygiraffe - This is my second baby. My first wasnt very long ago and im not getting to many pains/cramping. Im presuming that my uterus hasnt had time to get back to normal yet so I may avoid the cramping fx
> 
> x

I'm on my 9th pregnancy (my oldest is not my biological of ocurse I would never ever say that infront of her..I've giving birth 7 times and had one loss)


----------



## laura6914

oh buttonnose that is absolute fantastic news hunny. So glad they got their arses into gear and helped you like they are supposed to. And if you get worried again you call them right away. :happydance:
Oh i want my scan now i cant wait any long. 3 days is too far away. 
xxx


----------



## NicoleB

buttonnose82 said:


> just rang dr's, got an appointment at 10.30 with a female dr, lets hope she is nicer than the man the other day

Thats great I hope she can ease your mind honey..:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

great news buttonnose :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls! 

She said baby measures 7 weeks 4 days (so 2 days off) but she said don't worry about it or change my current dates until i have a proper dating scan when they do more measurements.

Cupcake has a big old head, it's only just smaller than it's entire body but thats normal apparently hehe


----------



## wallace272

i have finally got a date for my scan to rule out ectopic its 26th feb at 11 30 am !!! agessssssssssss away


----------



## mummygiraffe

whoop! congrats. Very jealous you got an early scan! i want one for reassurance this isn't a dream. plus the cramps someones really hurt!


----------



## tabbicles

yey! Can I be the first one for the 26th?????:happydance:


----------



## leo_mummy

my due date is octboer the 19th xx


----------



## trumpetbum

we're going to get a private scan in two weeks time. I can't wait. Today I also biught a clearblue digi test just to see that PREGNANT 3+ in black and white.


----------



## laura6914

oh girls im feeling fed up today.I cant keep m,y eyes open and just want to go home and sleep. I have started a thread titled HCG levels twins???? or something like that. 

Could you have a look for me if you dont mind as no one else seems to be replying. :cry:

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats Buttonnose on your scan, am so so happy you got to see your little bean and all looks perfect! Did you get a pic or is it too early for that? 

Sorry Laura have no idea about HCG levels, you think you're having twins?! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## juless

Congrats to those who had healthy scans! It must be such a relief to see! :) I can't wait until it's my turn.. I just can't let go of the worry..


----------



## carmyz

Anyone gettin pains in there ovaries like stitches?? im so scared that i have a ectopic pregnancy :( its been happening since early this mornin and now they both hav been aching right one more then the left..just so worried.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've started reading "What to expect when you are expecting", I am still having period type pains so have been panicking!

There is this question that may help you -

*I've been having a nagging feeling of pressure in my abdomen, Should I be worried about misscarriage or ectopic pregnancy?*
_
Don't worry. A feeling of pressure (without accompanying pain, bleeding or other related symptoms) is not a symptom of misscarriage or ectopic pregnancy, and it is common, especially in 1st pregnancies. Chances are, that sensitive body radar of yours is just picking up some of the many changes that are taking place in your lower abdomen, where your uterus is currently located. What your feeling may be the sensation of implantation, increased blood flow, the build up of the uterine lining, or simply your uterus beginning to grow. For further reassurance, ask your Doctor about the feeling at your next appoinment._

I found this too - https://www.babyandpregnancy.co.uk/AbdominalPelvicPainPregnancy.html

Hope this helps hun.


----------



## carmyz

thanks for ur help..my ovaries have been goin overtime lol it would have to be something happening with bubs like its heart startin to beat or something major cause while i was makin dinner they were both achin like mad lol so i think its a hormone surge. FX


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just realised if my dates are right (I estimated and haven't been midwife yet) you are only 1 day behind me! :)


----------



## Honeykiss

Hi Button nose.

Good news on the scan hun.

Can you add me to the list Honeykiss = 17th October

Thanks x


----------



## laura6914

Moring all how are we today? I havent read through the posts yet. 

Girls.... the book 'what to expect when expecting' when do you get it. I have had my Drs appointment and wasnt given one. I have my midwife booking in appointment on the 8th March. Will i get it then?

xxx


----------



## carmyz

brunettebimbo said:


> Just realised if my dates are right (I estimated and haven't been midwife yet) you are only 1 day behind me! :)

lol cool might change at my next scan though i have a feelin im a couple of days back..:shrug:

i dont have that book but i go online and read wats on the site..i like gettin the emails tellin u each wk wats happenin with ur body and bubs :thumbup:


----------



## purpleposting

Hello, mind if I join you?

Am not completely sure of my dates yet, but am pretty sure it will be an october date, somewhere between the 4th and the 25th October! I'll hopefully be more specific when I've had a dating scan!
Had implant out 5 1/2 weeks ago, last period was 7 1/2 weeks ago, but could have conceived anytime! :wacko:

Congratulations to everyone else, wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## wallace272

morning ladies i cudnt wait so we have booked a private reassurance scan for today !! so will find out if flumpy is in the right place , not sure if we will see heart beat as i think im only 5 weeks where as doctor says 7 !!


----------



## laura6914

welcome purple posting. 

Oh wallace, i hope everything goes well. What time do you have your scan today? Let us know how you get on. 

carmyz. ill have a look online now for it as well. I do get updated every week on my beans development from fertility friend but heard great things about that book so i will have a look. 

Im having POAS withdrawals. lol. Havent done a pregnancy test in about a week and i only have 1 more OPK left. :( im going to buy some FRER next week i think just to do them one last time :haha:

xxx


----------



## wallace272

scan is at 11 30 am ! im scared and nervous but excited ........ part of my depression is thinkin the worst but im rei trying not to


----------



## laura6914

oh hun we all have those fears. Believe me. My OH keeps going mad saying i should be enjoying it They dont understand its natural for us to worry and i wont stop worrying until im passed 12 weeks and even then i think i still will. lol.
Im sure all will be fine chick. If your 5 weeks you wont see much. I saw the gestational and yoke sac at my 5 weeks scan but if your 7 weeks then you will see the little heart beat filckering away. xxx :hugs:


----------



## uk_monkey

Hello ladies. can i join you?

I beleive im due on 28/10/10

cant wait to have my first scan 

x


----------



## Mrs_N

Laura you don't get given what to expect when you're expecting - you have to buy that! Good book, very informative :thumbup: 
you do get a little magazine thing in the midwife pack - it's okay but not amazing!! 

Fellow ovtv1st due date buddies - 8 weeks today!! :yipee:


----------



## wallace272

i know we wont see much but we should see that its growing in the right place and not ectopic shouldnt we ?


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck with your scan Wallace, hope it all goes well. Keep us updated. xxx 

Laura I had those stitch like pains in the same place last week but they've gone now. I was slightly worried too but feels fine now and figured if it was anything more sinister they would have been getting worse. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated my lovely ladies


----------



## buttonnose82

It gives me great pleasure to introduce

Cupcake!

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/Baby%20Finlayson/DSC01792-1.jpg


----------



## carmyz

aww cute


----------



## laura6914

ah hun thats fantastic, Was your scan today? I hope mine is as clear as that on Monday. Thats fantastic. :thumbup: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

thats my emergency scan from yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## Lartjones

Hi I'm expecting my 4th on the 19 add me please


----------



## laura6914

really is fantastic button nose hunny. ooohhhh i cant wait for mine now. Were you nervous?


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> really is fantastic button nose hunny. ooohhhh i cant wait for mine now. Were you nervous?

crapping myself but i think i was in shock, i went to the dr's expecting to be reassured and maybe a scan booked for the following day or whatever but to be told I had to go right to hospital (the EPAC actually asked if I needed a ambulance) and then sent for a scan all within 2 hours and I was on my own as future hubby works over an hour away, I don't think reality hit me for a couple hours!


----------



## laura6914

bloody hell i would have been petrified, thats soooo good to hear they were that good though and actually done what they are supposed to chick. Did they change your due date or anything?

xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

it'll be november due dates soon


----------



## laura6914

ThatGirl said:


> it'll be november due dates soon


Makes you realise how quick our pregnancies are moving even though they feel like they are draagin the best of times.


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> bloody hell i would have been petrified, thats soooo good to hear they were that good though and actually done what they are supposed to chick. Did they change your due date or anything?
> 
> xxx

They said cupcake measured 7 weeks 4 days (by my dates i was 7 weeks 6 days) but she said not to go changing dates yet as it wasn't a proper dating scan and they do more measurements at the proper dating scan, so I am to stick with my date for now


----------



## buttonnose82

ThatGirl said:


> it'll be november due dates soon

I will breath a sigh of relief when november dates start coming, we won't be the new girls anymore, i find that very scary right now hehe


----------



## laura6914

yeah your dates will prob change again at the 12 weeks mark when they can measure cupcake properly anyway. 
I know its scary times at the minute. Somtimes i think im oin the safe stages then realise im actually not. You hear most MC happening about 5-6 weeks but still have 4 and a bit weeks to go until i reach the 12 weeks point. 
Ill feel better after my scan on monday. 
Do you feel pregnant hun cause appart from raging hormones mood swings and occasional symptoms i just dont feel like i have a baby growing in my tummy. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

i have all the symptoms, you know, morning sickness, painful boobs etc but it still doesn't register in my head that i have a baby in my tummy! although i think it is becoming more real now i have my scan too keep looking at, I also think I am not letting myself believe it yet for fear of something going wrong

right MIL is taking me outto lunch, see you ladies later :hug:


----------



## laura6914

oh forgot the sore boobs think thats the worst one i have, just getting used to it now. 

Enjoy your luch hun. 

xxx


----------



## Pink Pumpkin

Please add me, due Oct 9th, but have a feeling may deliver early! 

This is my first time on here, but im hoping my experience helps all you worried mums out there feel a little better! 

I am coming up to 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow with my first baby, but yesterday when i woke up i had some spotting (redish in colour) with a very dull ache accross my pelvis I was of course really worried, so called my GP i went in to be examined to rule out an eptopic or any other complications. She then reffered me onto our local early pregnancy unit to get an early scan to make sure the baby was all ok, even though the bleeding and achiness stopped about 3 hrs after starting.

I went for my appointment there with my husband this morning fearing the worst as you do, and was given an internal scan to check everything was ok. Well what a huge surprise i had when she turned the screen towards me, not only was there one heathly little sac with a heartbeat there on the screen, but then she proceeded to show me a sac next to it with another healthly heart beating too! 

Apparantly the bleeding is common with twins, and is nothing to worry greatly about, although its always good to get it checked out to put your mind at ease and to also make sure you are ok.

I hope all goes well with your pregnancies, and let me know if anyone else is expecting twins!! 

xx


----------



## laura6914

Welcome Pink pumpking and what fantastic news. Thats such a relief i bet. 
I would love twins. I had a scan at 5 weeks and there was only one sac but im hoping that when i have my scan monday there will be two little bubs in the one. (Fat chance of that happening though) Im more than happy with one healthy baby though. 
happy and healthy 8 months :happydance:

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Lovely pic bottonnose, congrats again on your scan bet you're on :cloud9:

You too pink pumpkin, loved reading your post, huge congrats! The same thing happened to my friend when she bled, she went in crying thinking she was losing one baby to find she's had two little fighers in there! So lovely! Are you feeling extra symptoms, like sickness due to it being a twin pregnancy? I have an early scan next week and we have twins in the family but although i'm feeling sick i'm no worse than I was with my daughter so doubt v. much there's two in there! 

xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Pink Pumpkin said:


> Please add me, due Oct 9th, but have a feeling may deliver early!
> 
> This is my first time on here, but im hoping my experience helps all you worried mums out there feel a little better!
> 
> I am coming up to 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow with my first baby, but yesterday when i woke up i had some spotting (redish in colour) with a very dull ache accross my pelvis I was of course really worried, so called my GP i went in to be examined to rule out an eptopic or any other complications. She then reffered me onto our local early pregnancy unit to get an early scan to make sure the baby was all ok, even though the bleeding and achiness stopped about 3 hrs after starting.
> 
> I went for my appointment there with my husband this morning fearing the worst as you do, and was given an internal scan to check everything was ok. Well what a huge surprise i had when she turned the screen towards me, not only was there one heathly little sac with a heartbeat there on the screen, but then she proceeded to show me a sac next to it with another healthly heart beating too!
> 
> Apparantly the bleeding is common with twins, and is nothing to worry greatly about, although its always good to get it checked out to put your mind at ease and to also make sure you are ok.
> 
> I hope all goes well with your pregnancies, and let me know if anyone else is expecting twins!!
> 
> xx

Wow! Double congratulations on the twins. :happydance: You are due same day as me (according to last LMP).


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated ladies

can't believe we are onto page 100!!!

I am away AGAIN this weekend, 5th weekend on the trot so getting fed up of keep packing now, anyway we are off to Leeds in the hope of finding a rental property to live in for the next 6 months, fingers crossed we find something, i might be about for the next hour or so to update but after that it will be sunday/monday before i can update the list again

you lovely ladies have a lovely and relaxing weekend :hug:


----------



## im_mi

hi again! they moved my due date to oct. 9th instead of oct. 4th, if you'd like to update :)

:hugs: for all xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Were going with Monday October 25th!!!!


----------



## wallace272

well i had my private scan this morning and there clear as day on a normal scan not an internal one , was one gestational sack in the correct place !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its measuring at 5 weeks today ! not the 7 the doc told me i was even though i said he was wrong ............ and to our surprsise u could also just barely see a white little line which the doctor said was the beginning of the baby !!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

the lining of my uterus is very thick whihc the doc said is an excellent sign


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. I went for another scan today following an ectopic scare last Friday. It looks like we miscalculated and I am not as far along as I thought, so my due date is now around 20th October. The scan was mostly positive - there was progress from last week and they can see the yolk sac now, but they couldn't see the fetal pole. I'm going back on 3rd March for another scan. Time seems to stretch out ahead forever.


----------



## HNISophie

I'm due October 23rd!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Great news about your scan Wallace, so happy for you! Can't wait for mine now. 

Congrats also to all the new BFPs, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mths. 

Have a good weekend girls. 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Not sure what to think... The ultra sound today did all but reassure me everything is good. The tech dated me at 5 weeks, I'm supossed to be atleast 6 1/2. She could barely make out a fetal pole (baby) and couldn't say there was a heart beat for sure but thought she saw a flicker. Then proceeded to tell me not to worry. I've been in tears since....


----------



## trumpetbum

I hope you get some reassurance soon SW :hugs:

My face is so spotty it's disgusting and I have a visible bump, wondering if there's 2 or if my dates are wrong.


----------



## mlyn26

hi there can you change my date to 24th as think i ovulated day 21. Thanks xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Is it October yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tasha

Iv got to leave, I am miscarrying for the 5th time :cry::cry:, can you add an angel next to my username (due date was the 20th). Thank you


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry tasha :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummygiraffe

Sorry to hear that Tasha.

Anyone having cramps like these: feel like they are mainly on right side, like a bruised hip bone and bad back on same side. feel like the pain is right under the bone-ouchy.


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm so sorry Tasha...:hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Sorry Tasha :hugs:

Mommygiraffe- I have those cramps at least once a week on my left side though but all through the hip bone to the butt. i assume it is my uterus growing and making room, but it is scary. Yesterday I had them for like 4 hours


----------



## mummygiraffe

yeah sometimes mine go all the way to my bum and to my bits aswell. i dont like it worries the life out of me!!Really wanting that scan

kstancook-i presume you've had a scan and its all in the right place despite the pain concentrated on one side? did they say that was teh side it inplanted on or anything?

nervous wreck because I want this so much...been a long wait


----------



## laurietate25

well hia girlies. congrats to ll u newbies and bfps. Aint been on for a few days, have tried to read back but feeling so sick at mo dont think i can make it too far. Glad to hear alot of u have had scans and they have bn positive.
I have my 2nd early scan on thurs and i will be 7+6 so hopefully will see heartbeat!!


----------



## leigh75

Hey, Im due October 24th 2010, i think & v excited!! cant wait....:happydance:


----------



## carmyz

i ll be booking my scan 2moro for 2wks time..cant wait i ll be around 8wks so if im a bit early they should still be able to see the heartbeat..

sorry tasha for ur loss xx


----------



## kaylz

Love your 'October Bumpkins' pic Carmyz - too cute! :happydance:


----------



## sunshinegirl

leigh75 said:


> Hey, Im due October 24th 2010, i think & v excited!! cant wait....:happydance:

Me too :happydance: congratulations.


----------



## carmyz

kaylz said:


> Love your 'October Bumpkins' pic Carmyz - too cute! :happydance:

lol thanks i think so to

feelin better this mornin my tummy has gotten alot better thank god yesterday was such a pain and i felt like crap..hopin today is better.

its goin to be a nice sunny 34 degrees here in aus were goin to a local river and goin to have a nice walk and watch the boats..well thats the plan anyway lol hopefully dp is in a better mood we got crappy sleep last night our 18mth old son was bein naughty and kept wakin up..so im a bit tired but i ll survive till tonight lol


----------



## BeanieBaby

Tasha said:


> Iv got to leave, I am miscarrying for the 5th time :cry::cry:, can you add an angel next to my username (due date was the 20th). Thank you

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of :hugs: Hope to see you back soon. xxx

Stoneswife, i'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the reassurance you wanted at your scan. It does sound like everything's headed in the right direction though so hopefully it was just slightly early and you'll get to see the HB for sure at your next scan. xxx

Congrats on all our new BFPs too, sending you all a sprinkling of baby :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Put me down for October 19th pleeeease :) xxxx


----------



## moochacha

My Doc changed my EDD to the 17th though I will need a scan to confirm it. If you want to change it.

Thanks :D


----------



## Adelaide

hi, could you take me off - lost my first one :(


----------



## FierceAngel

Adelaide said:


> hi, could you take me off - lost my first one :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

well cant remember if i updated on weds..

i had a scan and saw the sac which is normal for 5 weeks :)

had bloods taking and levels were 6203 which they said was fab for 5 weeks :) repeat bloods on friday were 11512 so all looking good...

they have said i can have repeat bloods today if i want but tht would be for my own reasssuarnace so b=not sureif i will...

i have a scan booked for weds

im sooooo nervous!!!

hope everyone is feeling ok massive hugs to those who have lost their beanies this month xxxx


for those of you on number 2 plus... with luisa i threw up constantly from 4 weeks with this one i just have a nausea feeling all the time but have onlyt thrown up a handful of times...someone said maybe this time its a boy- what do you think?

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

So sorry for your losses tasha & Adelaide :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Adelaide said:


> hi, could you take me off - lost my first one :(

Sorry for you loss :hug: My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Serenity81

So sorry for your losses Tasha and Adelaide. My thoughts are with you both at this difficult time. Congratulations to all the new ladies. Cant get on much at the moment as my laptop at home is broken. Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## lolababes

Hiya all Im new to here but due on 6th October will be my 3rd DD is nearly 11 n DS is 7 so feel a bit like its my first????


----------



## Trying4ababy

October 20th


----------



## BitsAndBobs

Hi, I'm new and my EDD is 19th October 

:hugs:


----------



## Katiie

October 23rd For Me :D


----------



## kstancook

Hey guys I am at 7 weeks today and really have had no major MS. I get little waves of nausea but on every day or I can go mulitple days. Anyone else like this? Im a tad worried..


----------



## laurietate25

sorry to all the ladioes who have lost their beans this week!! sending lots of hugs (ive bn there) .
Kstancook dont be worried, i had no ms at all with my 1st and to be honest i sailed thru it. the last 2 i have had ms and it seems to get worse everytime.!! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry Tasha :( :hugs:

Kstancook I didn't have MS with Caitlyn and with this one I just have waves of nausea which are worse than actually being sick I think :dohh:

I'm tired constantly but shant moan :wohoo:


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm so sorry Tasha and Adelaide. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kstancook

Thanks girls!! Just worried, half way through 1st tri and thats good


----------



## carmyz

adelaide so sorry for ur loss:hugs:

welcome and congrats to the newbies :happydance::happydance:

feelin ok today bit fainty though hopefully it ll go away soon goin to book in my 8wk scan today :happydance: cant wait to get a date

once iv had that scan i ll book my 12wk one at the hospital and also book my first appointment at the antenatal clinic :thumbup:

hope the wks start goin quick!!


----------



## newblue82

October 28th here! :)


----------



## captainj1

October 31st based on my O date, got my BFP a couple of days ago on Friday 19th after TTC for 6 months, i'm 34 so was beginning to contemplate a visit to the docs but thought i'd try the CBFM as I have variable cycles and first month - Bingo! :bfp:

good luck everyone, i'm very scared but so excited! 

:football:


----------



## waitin4numb3

lolababes said:


> Hiya all Im new to here but due on 6th October will be my 3rd DD is nearly 11 n DS is 7 so feel a bit like its my first????

hi there im due on the 5th oct with my 3rd to!my boys are 9 and 7.It will be like starting all over again!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## moochacha

kstancook said:
 

> Hey guys I am at 7 weeks today and really have had no major MS. I get little waves of nausea but on every day or I can go mulitple days. Anyone else like this? Im a tad worried..

No MS for me either, though most mornings I wake up feeling queasy but that's it. No sore bb either... nothing....


----------



## ~chipper~

captainj1 said:


> October 31st based on my O date, got my BFP a couple of days ago on Friday 19th after TTC for 6 months, i'm 34 so was beginning to contemplate a visit to the docs but thought i'd try the CBFM as I have variable cycles and first month - Bingo! :bfp:
> 
> good luck everyone, i'm very scared but so excited!
> 
> :football:

Congrats! and the first EDD of the 31st...Yay!

Welcome!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I estimate that I am due on the 15th but will tell you properly after my scan! :D


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, congrates to all the new BFPs, 

Just a quick update from me Had another scan today and saw the heartbeat flickering away :happydance: i was put back a few days dating 6+2 but was told not to change my due date as it will all change again at the 12 weeks scan. 
Over the moon.Ill upload a pic soon. 

Hope your all well. 

xxx


----------



## mummygiraffe

my symtoms have all gone too, my boobs are feeling and looking normal and the cramps have stopped, makes me very paranoid!!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

mummygiraffe said:


> my symtoms have all gone too, my boobs are feeling and looking normal and the cramps have stopped, makes me very paranoid!!

Me too!!

I'm 4 weeks & 3 days, I actually stayed awake until 12.30am last night, where as all of last week I was asleep by 10.30pm. Making me very paranoid :wacko:


----------



## juless

So sorry to those who have had losses and congrats to those who just got their BFP's!
I just got back from a tiring weekend with some good friends. At one point they were doing some painting on collectible dolls and they use a spray sealant. Luckily the hosts know I'm pregnant so had the spraying done in a seperate room and put a wet towel at the bottom of the door. Two windows were wide open too and I, being paranoid, sat right in front of the open window trying to just breathe in the fresh air. I'm sure it's fine as it was so well ventilated, but I still can't help but be a bit paranoid!
I think I might be starting to feel MS, woke up with nausea and can only eat soda crackers! Also, I have a question... this might be TMI, so I apologize! I'm wondering about something with MS. You see, I don't throw up - ever. Only time was last winter when I had the norwalk virus and was incredibly sick. If I'm not feeling well usually it's - well, it's the other way your body gets rid of bad things in your stomach, know what I mean? I'm wondering what will happen with my MS.. if I will get so nauseas that I really do throw up or if it will be the other way? I wish I did just throw up because it's a lot less embarrassing to deal with!


----------



## mummygiraffe

my MS in my 1st pregnancy was only bad nausea, coudnt eat but was never sick


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated

congrats for the new BFP's and :hug: for the :angel:

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Aquarius77

Hi all ...I know due date can change when I have my scan but at the mo it's the 28th of October :)


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: Laura!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hows everyone coping with the dreaded sickness I feel so ill 
Beth x


----------



## trumpetbum

I feel so grotty too. I have to admit having escaped M/S twice before and expected to escape it again but no such luck :lol: I've ordered preggypops but today dd1 brought me in some ginger snaps and lucozade which have helped tremendously. Though I'm just having wee sips of the lucozade.


----------



## laurietate25

me too i had to drop the boy off in school and run straight home to bed where i cudnt get out of until after dinner :sad1:. My poor youngest had to stay in his bedroom and watch dvds all morning and come and cwtch me too cos i just cudnt move my head off the pillow. I dunno how much more of it i can take:cry: 
Im now at the point where i cant face any food only rice crispies and can only drink water or tea and they still aint nice really. xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i havent been actually sick but have really bad nausea all day. have achy hips wen i sit or have been lying down for too long. any ideas anyone? xxxx


----------



## Jennnzee

I am new to this forum, and due october 15th!

I am very excited, but at the same time I know I have some uterus issues, so I am terrified that something will happen. 

So far, no nausea, no weight gain, no issues really :)


----------



## FierceAngel

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

all day but its a good sign so im happy 

got my booking in app thru the post today for friday!!!!

also says to call and book my dating scan :)

getting nervous about my scan on weds!! 36.5 hours to go!!!

xx


----------



## lolababes

I am sooooo very tired today n have bad heartburn think its gonna be a very early night for me!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278pr___.png


----------



## sunshinegirl

Booked my early scan for 2nd March. I will be 6wks 2days. fingers crossed all will be ok this time. 

Boobs not sore yet but have felt a little sickish. I think sore boobs didn't kick in until about 6wks last time though so staying positive. xx


----------



## jeniicie10

hello ladies congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all with loses. i havent been on here in forever because of sever nausea. had an emergency scan today due to spotting, stabing pains and loss of symptoms. luckily everything is just fine!!! :cloud9::happydance: saw and heard my babys heart flickering away. heart rate was 160bmp! and measured at 7+3, but i will keep my 10/10/10 due date for now. yay!:yipee:


----------



## Cherbare

Hey everyone!! After 2 very long years of ttc we are expecting October 15!!!
Congrats to all the mommies to be!


----------



## carmyz

congrats to all the newbies

well i booked my dating scan and its for the 17th of march i couldnt get in any earlier :( spose its not to far off. :D 

hoping to see our lil bean happy and healthy and growing well..so nervous already.


----------



## Wantabean

carmyz said:


> congrats to all the newbies
> 
> well i booked my dating scan and its for the 17th of march i couldnt get in any earlier :( spose its not to far off. :D
> 
> hoping to see our lil bean happy and healthy and growing well..so nervous already.

hi:wave:
was just wondering how far on are you? the 17th seems ages away. did you have to book it yourself? sorry for being a thicko 
xxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

carmyz said:


> congrats to all the newbies
> 
> well i booked my dating scan and its for the 17th of march i couldnt get in any earlier :( spose its not to far off. :D
> 
> hoping to see our lil bean happy and healthy and growing well..so nervous already.

Its just not that far!!! You'll get there!!! just keep chuggin!!!!


Update with me would be, Took another test today! Still preggers lol! Doctors appt for sometime after the 14th!!! No MS yet! I can't smell or see chicken. It makes me nautious way bad!!!! One of my boobs is bigger then the other... which is weird because they have never been mishapen before... it better right itself after all this preggers is done!!! Or I'll be like Larry the Cable Guy says and take 1st and 3rd in a wet tshirt contest! I'm crying all the time! not tons of tears but I tear up over almost anything!!

I'm at week 5!!!! does anyone have a Baby fetal doppler?? Cause I'm thinking about buying one!

H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Two more girls with the 15th!

I had no morning sickness yesterday for the first day since finding out and today I woke up with it again! :( Anyone else really struggling with sleeping? I have been up between 3am and 5am this past week and it's driving me nuts :lol: I have a full time job as a Dental Nurse so I am busy and need my sleep!

I have decided that after my private scan on Saturday I am going to tell my bosses next week because we do x-rays and have chemicals etc plus one boss runs me ragged so would be nice for them to ease off me a bit! They are signing my permanent contract hopefully this week so will tell them after that too!

Claire i took another test yesterday! :lol: My line was so much darker!!
The top one was my first ever :bfp: then 2nd was done about an hour later and the bottom one was yesterday 5 days later!
 



Attached Files:







P220210_12.34.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

Forgot to say Claire, I haven't got a doppler but my friend has, she used it all the way through her pregnancy. You just need to bear in mind that it varies with each person as to when you would hear the heartbeat with one. It can be anywhere between 8 and 16 weeks!

I think that once I am past the 12 week mark I will probably pinch it from her but I won't before then because if I don't find a heartbeat (even though it is probably there anyway!) I would be really upset!


----------



## Abs1010

My EDD is Oct 27, 2010... it's my first pregnancy and I am really thrilled :) :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

Wantabean said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the newbies
> 
> well i booked my dating scan and its for the 17th of march i couldnt get in any earlier :( spose its not to far off. :D
> 
> hoping to see our lil bean happy and healthy and growing well..so nervous already.
> 
> hi:wave:
> was just wondering how far on are you? the 17th seems ages away. did you have to book it yourself? sorry for being a thicko
> xxxxxClick to expand...

hey im 6wks and 3days today i will be just over 9wks when i have the u/s but i know i am a lil earlier then that so i dont mind goin then..then i ll be bookin in to have the nt scan . yeah i got a referral from the doc the other day and i booked it today..its ok :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

carmyz said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the newbies
> 
> well i booked my dating scan and its for the 17th of march i couldnt get in any earlier :( spose its not to far off. :D
> 
> hoping to see our lil bean happy and healthy and growing well..so nervous already.
> 
> hi:wave:
> was just wondering how far on are you? the 17th seems ages away. did you have to book it yourself? sorry for being a thicko
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey im 6wks and 3days today i will be just over 9wks when i have the u/s but i know i am a lil earlier then that so i dont mind goin then..then i ll be bookin in to have the nt scan . yeah i got a referral from the doc the other day and i booked it today..its ok :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you. i woke up this morning and called epu to see about an early scan and i hit the jackpot! get it today at half 10 :thumbup: am terrified lol
sorry if i sounded rude saying about 17th , didn't mean for it to come over like that:dohh: are you having any symptoms? xxx


----------



## moochacha

Congrats ladies! :dance:


----------



## TTC4No3

I probably should have posted my date a few weeks ago but just in case I didn't lol. I just hit week 7 today so FX all is fine; I have booked a private scan for the 6th of March - so impatient!! Atm my due date is the *12th of October* according to my ovulation date.


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated :)

Morning sickness is kicking my butt right now! Seriously I can't even get around to showering till at least 9.30am because any movement is awful on my poor tummy

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## mum2boct2010

I worked out my EDD to be 13th October, can't wait!!!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. im 7 weeks today :happydance: morning sickness is behaving itself a little now but my do i feel ugly. absolutely covered in spots. all worth it though :thumbup:

buttonnose, hope your MS gives you a break soon. 

how are we all today?


xxx


----------



## piesey

Abs1010 said:


> My EDD is Oct 27, 2010... it's my first pregnancy and I am really thrilled :) :happydance:

Snap! That's my EDD too. When did you find out you were pg? I didn't do a test until last Sunday.

It's such early days I'm just trying to get on with things but it's very exciting! :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

I got my dating scan appoinment through too - 11th march. Feels like an age away but only 17 days. I'll be about 11 weeks. Anyone else not having an early scan??? I'm so excited to have the scan but also completely terrified!


----------



## laura6914

yey on your scan Mrs N. :happydance: Im sure it will come round very quickly and all will be fine. 

I have my first MW appointment on the 8th so im hoping ill get a date for my dating scan not long after. ill be 9 weeks when i have my first MW appointment :wacko:


----------



## Pink Pumpkin

Twins was a real shock, but i cant tell you how happy we were that they were ok! Keep me posted as to how your pregnancy goes would love to hear from you as we are after all due on Oct 9th! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have booked a private scan for Saturday:happydance:
Midwife on 1st and Doctor on 3rd!! :D


----------



## Charlotte-j

I got ages to wait till my first scan and appointment :'(


----------



## mrsfeehily

Hi Hun!

Could you please add me - i've just joined BNB today as I got my BFP last Friday - yeah!! :D 

My EDD is 27/10/10.

Thanks!

x


----------



## ~chipper~

mrsfeehily said:


> Hi Hun!
> 
> Could you please add me - i've just joined BNB today as I got my BFP last Friday - yeah!! :D
> 
> My EDD is 27/10/10.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> x

That's the same EDD as me! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Wantabean

had early scan today, not the best day! angel baby for me. back to the drawing board!! good luck guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Please add me to I thought mine would be a septemeber baby but had an early scan due to bledding and cramping saw a little heart beat the greatest thing I have ever seen and we were given an edd of the 8th Oct 2010!! This is our first baby and we are so exicited which is a much better feeling than being scared (all though I still am a little). Have my first appointment with the midwife tomorrow and just want to get to our 12 week scan!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Wantabean said:


> had early scan today, not the best day! angel baby for me. back to the drawing board!! good luck guys xxxxxxxx

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Wantabean said:


> had early scan today, not the best day! angel baby for me. back to the drawing board!! good luck guys xxxxxxxx

Oh hun I'm ss!!:hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

brunettebimbo said:


> Forgot to say Claire, I haven't got a doppler but my friend has, she used it all the way through her pregnancy. You just need to bear in mind that it varies with each person as to when you would hear the heartbeat with one. It can be anywhere between 8 and 16 weeks!
> 
> I think that once I am past the 12 week mark I will probably pinch it from her but I won't before then because if I don't find a heartbeat (even though it is probably there anyway!) I would be really upset!

I think I'm going to start trying... well prbably when it gets here lmao!!! I am looking at all this stuff that I NEED for this pregnancy lol I'm going to be more equipped then walmart! I can't wait to hear my beanies heart!!!! I think by 12 weeks the they would have scaned you at least once so the Doc will find the HB!!! Then you'll know its there and have to start searching! I wish I was skinny and then I wouldn't have so many layers to get through :rofl:

H&H 9 months to all of us!


----------



## aurora

Well ladies I'm so fed up with being sick or feeling like being sick that I'm trying acupuncture this morning! I haven't read one failure story about it so I'm giving it a go.


----------



## ClaireNicole

aurora said:


> Well ladies I'm so fed up with being sick or feeling like being sick that I'm trying acupuncture this morning! I haven't read one failure story about it so I'm giving it a go.


Good luck!!!!!! I've heard great things about it! Never had the guts to try! I hope it makes you very unsick! So you can spend more time enjoying yourself


----------



## sunshinegirl

Wantabean said:


> had early scan today, not the best day! angel baby for me. back to the drawing board!! good luck guys xxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry to here hun sending big big :hugs:


----------



## ~chipper~

Wantabean said:


> had early scan today, not the best day! angel baby for me. back to the drawing board!! good luck guys xxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Expecting1st

put me down for October 9th :)


----------



## aurora

Ok... I'm back and highly recommending acupuncture! Or a good chinese medicine practioner in general!
I barely felt the pricks and he only did 4, then worked on my feet, with massage and pressure not needles. The relief was instant and I left there and went straight for some food! I have barely been able to eat for days! If anyone wants to see more of what happened at my appointment see my journal!


----------



## haacke_elisac

Is anyone else having crampy twinges? I have had some on and off for a few days now. No bleeding, and they aren't painful-just feel wierd!


----------



## juless

I've been having cramps for a while now. I had some pretty bad AF-type cramps for about a week when it was due but they've calmed down a lot. Now I just get a little one here and there. I get a lot of feelings like my muscles are pulled and I get strange twinges/pinched nerve feelings quite a bit too!


----------



## ClaireNicole

aurora said:


> Ok... I'm back and highly recommending acupuncture! Or a good chinese medicine practioner in general!
> I barely felt the pricks and he only did 4, then worked on my feet, with massage and pressure not needles. The relief was instant and I left there and went straight for some food! I have barely been able to eat for days! If anyone wants to see more of what happened at my appointment see my journal!

OMGGGGGGGG! I know I've heard so many good things about it but it scaressssssss me! It didn't hurt at all?!?!? and your better?!?! that is AMAZING!:happydance:


----------



## juless

Just curious, anyone else have this book? I picked it up today and it's full of interesting information!
https://www.amazon.com/YOU-Having-Owners-Healthy-Pregnancy/dp/1416572368/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266971504&sr=8-1


----------



## aurora

ClaireNicole said:


> aurora said:
> 
> 
> Ok... I'm back and highly recommending acupuncture! Or a good chinese medicine practioner in general!
> I barely felt the pricks and he only did 4, then worked on my feet, with massage and pressure not needles. The relief was instant and I left there and went straight for some food! I have barely been able to eat for days! If anyone wants to see more of what happened at my appointment see my journal!
> 
> OMGGGGGGGG! I know I've heard so many good things about it but it scaressssssss me! It didn't hurt at all?!?!? and your better?!?! that is AMAZING!:happydance:Click to expand...


I felt it, like knew it was happening, but didn't even flinch! I am SO much better, I figure I've lost 8-10 pounds in the last week from being so ill. 
I went straight for a bagel after my appt, worked for a few hours and was starving, went for another bagel and vegetable soup...it tasted so good I bought a can of tomato veggie soup on the way home and ate the whole thing! Now I'm making a homemade pot! lol I feel so good.:happydance:


----------



## carmyz

so sorry wantabean xoxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

aurora said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aurora said:
> 
> 
> Ok... I'm back and highly recommending acupuncture! Or a good chinese medicine practioner in general!
> I barely felt the pricks and he only did 4, then worked on my feet, with massage and pressure not needles. The relief was instant and I left there and went straight for some food! I have barely been able to eat for days! If anyone wants to see more of what happened at my appointment see my journal!
> 
> OMGGGGGGGG! I know I've heard so many good things about it but it scaressssssss me! It didn't hurt at all?!?!? and your better?!?! that is AMAZING!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I felt it, like knew it was happening, but didn't even flinch! I am SO much better, I figure I've lost 8-10 pounds in the last week from being so ill.
> I went straight for a bagel after my appt, worked for a few hours and was starving, went for another bagel and vegetable soup...it tasted so good I bought a can of tomato veggie soup on the way home and ate the whole thing! Now I'm making a homemade pot! lol I feel so good.:happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your food!!!!!! I'm sure its DELISH! I had pizza hut today and it was to die for!


----------



## brunettebimbo

juless said:


> Just curious, anyone else have this book? I picked it up today and it's full of interesting information!
> https://www.amazon.com/YOU-Having-Owners-Healthy-Pregnancy/dp/1416572368/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266971504&sr=8-1

Nope.
I have been reading "What to expect when your expecting" and that's really good too.


----------



## MrsNut

Hi Ladies. Got my :bfp: on Sunday :happydance: My first so I am sooooo excited! 

EDD on 29/10 and really want to shout it from the rooftops but must try very hard to be sensible for a little while longer


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mummygiraffe

anyone had any sign of brown discharge, i had some this morning along with my first lot of sickness. 
I don't remember spotting of any kind last time but then i was in shock because it was unplanned. Ahh being unplanned was so less stressful in other ways like this.

Panicking!!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I'm apparently due October 21st, though this is told to me by a website due date estimator, will feel more reassured when the doctor tells me so!!


----------



## ~chipper~

brunettebimbo said:


> juless said:
> 
> 
> Just curious, anyone else have this book? I picked it up today and it's full of interesting information!
> https://www.amazon.com/YOU-Having-Owners-Healthy-Pregnancy/dp/1416572368/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266971504&sr=8-1
> 
> Nope.
> I have been reading "What to expect when your expecting" and that's really good too.Click to expand...

I've been Reading "What to Expect when you are Expecting" also. I love it, it has so much information in it!


----------



## ~chipper~

Congratulations MrsNut and Newly-Wed!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

~chipper~ said:


> Congratulations MrsNut and Newly-Wed!

and congratulations to you too!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on the new BFPs and scans. So sorry for your loss wantabean, thinking of you. 

The accupuncture sounds great Aurora, what a great idea, so glad you're feeling better and have your appetite back! 

Sorry i've been so quiet this wk girls, didn't want to fill such a happy thread with doom and gloom but had quite a heavy bleed on Mon and thought I might be miscarrying :cry:. Have not bled since Mon lunch though and it wasn't accompanied by any clots or cramps/pain so I am slightly hopeful as have had nothing since. I have a scan at 11am tomorrow so could do with a few prayers and top ups of PMA and :dust:, but what will be will be. I will update you all when i'm back. 

xxx


----------



## madge

Hi everyone!

Could you add me on for 31st Oct please.

Hope everyone stays H+H for the next 9 months, but especially the first 12 weeks xxx


----------



## Clartylou

Can you put me down for 9th?

I originally thought I was due Sept, but after having an early scan at the EPU I am measuring 7wks 4d today. 

H&H 9 months to all the October mummies to be x


----------



## misscream

Hi, Can you change my date to October 6th please :) xox


----------



## LunaBean

can u put an angel beside mine on the 8th plz..I forgot I was in this thread..thanks :(


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated ladies

congrats to those that have just got their :bfp:

:hug: to those that have recently lost their :angel:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Well after my post yesterday about bleeding on Mon, had my scan this morning and our little beanie is obviously a little fighter as he/she was beaming away at us all cosy in his/her little sac!!! We're still on :cloud9:, really thought it was another mc! Got put forward 3 days too which ties in with my LMP (had been going on predicted ov date), so can you change me to 8 October please Buttonnose. Baby measured 15.1mm and had a good strong HB! :happydance: 

Congrats on all the new BFPs and sorry for your loss Lizzie Moon. Thinking of you. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

BeanieBaby said:


> Well after my post yesterday about bleeding on Mon, had my scan this morning and our little beanie is obviously a little fighter as he/she was beaming away at us all cosy in his/her little sac!!! We're still on :cloud9:, really thought it was another mc! Got put forward 3 days too which ties in with my LMP (had been going on predicted ov date), so can you change me to 8 October please Buttonnose. Baby measured 15.1mm and had a good strong HB! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on all the new BFPs and sorry for your loss Lizzie Moon. Thinking of you.
> 
> xxx

awww wonderful! glad you got to see your little beanie!


----------



## laurietate25

Hi all congrats on the great news today charlie... ur beany sounds like its here to stay!!
Mine also went well too, saw its little heartbeat flickering on the screen it was amazing to see and total reassurance. 
Sprry about ur loss lizzy moon. 
xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all, havent been on in a few days. 
Huge congrates to all the new BFPs. :hugs: to the losses, im so sorry. 

And YEY to all the scans. Its amazing seeing the heartbeat isnt it. Sooo reassuring. 

My book 'what to expect when expecting' arrived today. Cant wait to have a read after work. :happydance:
These weeks are going soooo quickly. Ill be 8 weeks tuesday and cant quiet believe it. 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

laurietate25 said:


> Hi all congrats on the great news today charlie... ur beany sounds like its here to stay!!
> Mine also went well too, saw its little heartbeat flickering on the screen it was amazing to see and total reassurance.
> Sprry about ur loss lizzy moon.
> xxx

Congrats to you too Laurie, so glad all went well at your scan. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## jeniicie10

mummygiraffe said:


> anyone had any sign of brown discharge, i had some this morning along with my first lot of sickness.
> I don't remember spotting of any kind last time but then i was in shock because it was unplanned. Ahh being unplanned was so less stressful in other ways like this.
> 
> Panicking!!

i had alot of brown discharge on sunday and had a scan on monday. everything was fine! they told me its normal


----------



## buttonnose82

morning lovely ladies, i hope all are well!

i am 9 weeks today yay, so excited and have moved up a box on my ticker!

I am all blocked up again so fustrating!

Future hubby heard the heartbeat on our doppler this morning (I found it yesterday) so amazing!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

sorry ladies will be leaving first tri - lst our angel at 6 weeks 5 days.

goodluck for the rest us october bumpkins


----------



## Novbaby08

I'm on Nov. 27th


----------



## BeanieBaby

MrsCrabsticke said:


> sorry ladies will be leaving first tri - lst our angel at 6 weeks 5 days.
> 
> goodluck for the rest us october bumpkins

So sorry to hear this, best wishes for a speedy recovery and hopefully we'll see you back here as soon as your ready to try again. 

Congrats on 9 wks today buttonnose, that's fab! :happydance: Great you heard the heartbeat too, so exciting, makes it feel so much more real can imagine, may have to get one! 

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

:hugs: to MrsCrabsticke - take care of yourself hun, hope to see you on here again soon!

I cannot believe the November Turkeys are here already - and here I was still classing myself as a newbie!!!!!

Good luck to all :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## juless

Man, really getting tired these days! Getting up to go the bathroom at least 3 times a night for the last 2 weeks is starting to take it's toll!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, so sprry mrscrabsticke, :hugs:


Yey on the 9 week mark buttonnose.

Going crazy, i know i couldnt believe it when i saw the thread yesterday. Its going sooo quickly. 

Wow my MS has been bad today. Only the second time i have had it this bad so far in the pregnancy. Its starting to ease off now thank goodness. It was awful. 
Sore boobs seem to be easing off also which im a littl concerned about but im sure all is fine. 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry MrsCrab :hugs:

Button what doppler did you use hun? and yay to hearing the hb :wohoo:


----------



## mommymillard

Good Morning. I am due with our second little peanut 10-25-2010 by my LMP. I have my first OB appt 3-16-10, hopefully will get to see the heartbeat. My DD is almost 15 months old, and still nursing. Anyone know how long I can nurse while pregnant?


----------



## Mrs_N

so sorry to those that have lost their beans :hugs:

wow, so we are no longer the new kids on the block, november mummies have started appearing! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have my Private Scan tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## juless

Are any of you still getting AF type cramps? I get some every now and then. They always worry me, even though I keep reading how normal they are. Today they are bit stronger.. hope that's not a bad thing..


----------



## subaru555

Happy 8 weeks to all who are due on the 8th :) I'm shocked and ecstatic to have come this far!

x


----------



## Tiny A

brunettebimbo said:


> I have my Private Scan tomorrow:happydance:

Me too - can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh have fun those who have private scans tomorrow, can't wait to see your pics! 
still 13 days til my scan, can't wait!


----------



## wallace272

please could you change me from the 8th oct to 22nd october !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tiny A said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I have my Private Scan tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Me too - can't wait!:happydance:Click to expand...


:happydance:
Mines at 10.30! You?

I can't wait! :mrgreen:

Juless I do occasionally!


----------



## sam78

Hey there lovely ladies! I'm here again, I have a nearly 8 month old and found out last week that we're expecting again! :shock:

Bean will be due 28th Oct, if i could be added...thank you very muchly! :happydance:


----------



## tigger1981

Please can you add me to the list. EDD according to LMP is 22nd October although I have never had regular cycles so I wont know for sure until the dating scan.

Thanks xxx


----------



## BitsAndBobs

sam78 said:


> Hey there lovely ladies! I'm here again, I have a nearly 8 month old and found out last week that we're expecting again! :shock:
> 
> Bean will be due 28th Oct, if i could be added...thank you very muchly! :happydance:

You're as brave as me hun, I have a 4 month old and I'm due mid Oct! :hugs:

Hope everyone enjoys their scans! :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Woo others with young babies! 

I have a 6 month old :rofl:

Booked a scan for next saturday, hope there's a healthy, bouncy baby bean! All healthy and beautiful growing all pretty for it's mum.


----------



## juless

I've been having some cramping and stomach pains this morning... has me a bit worried but no spotting or anything. For some reason since yesterday I haven't been able to shake this depressed feeling that something is going to go wrong... :(


----------



## sam78

BitsAndBobs said:


> sam78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there lovely ladies! I'm here again, I have a nearly 8 month old and found out last week that we're expecting again! :shock:
> 
> Bean will be due 28th Oct, if i could be added...thank you very muchly! :happydance:
> 
> You're as brave as me hun, I have a 4 month old and I'm due mid Oct! :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their scans! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooooh hun! I thought that i'd got caught quick!! i'm glad there's a few of us in the same boat :hugs: 

:dust: to us all!! xxxxxx


----------



## juless

Gah, just had a sub from Subway then read how you shouldn't eat sandwich meats! I hope it won't hurt anything! I'm not overly concerned though, since Subway is very particular in keeping their lunchmeat safe - they can't afford to let people get sick from their food. From now on I'll stick to toasted sandwiches and ones with grilled meats.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: juless I think it's only natural to worry, I'm sure everything will be okay

we found sproglet's heartbeat with our doppler this evening :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
soooo reassuring having not had a scan to know there's actually a baby in there! Wow it's completely amazing!


----------



## crazyrae

juless said:


> Gah, just had a sub from Subway then read how you shouldn't eat sandwich meats! I hope it won't hurt anything! I'm not overly concerned though, since Subway is very particular in keeping their lunchmeat safe - they can't afford to let people get sick from their food. From now on I'll stick to toasted sandwiches and ones with grilled meats.

Oh really? I've been eating cold meat sandwiches like chicken and bacon etc - should I stop? :S


----------



## Jaymes

We will be welcoming our third baby on October 21, 2010!


----------



## TTC4No3

I'm a Subway fan and I've had plenty of their cold meat subs during my previous pregnancies and never had any problems with them. I'd never thought it was best to avoid meat sandwiches oops lol. 

Got my scan next Saturday... 7 days countdown.... so impatient!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on your BFPs, to those of you who are new to the thread, wishing you a H&H 9 mths! 

Looking forward to hearing updates of all these scans people have booked today and over the next week or two, so exciting! I am still on :cloud9: from mine on Thurs! 

xxx


----------



## juless

crazyrae said:


> juless said:
> 
> 
> Gah, just had a sub from Subway then read how you shouldn't eat sandwich meats! I hope it won't hurt anything! I'm not overly concerned though, since Subway is very particular in keeping their lunchmeat safe - they can't afford to let people get sick from their food. From now on I'll stick to toasted sandwiches and ones with grilled meats.
> 
> Oh really? I've been eating cold meat sandwiches like chicken and bacon etc - should I stop? :SClick to expand...


I guess that you have to be really careful not to get listeriosis. Although in what I've looked into it isn't all that common. There's a thread here about eating lunchmeat that I was reading that was quite interesting too. A lot of women eat it and are fine. I guess it's just one of those things to be careful of - not eating meat that's been sitting out for a while or past the exp. date.


----------



## ruthnjason

Add me to October 2nd please!


----------



## Dimbo

Hello fellow bumpkins :flower: 

I thought it was about time I got myself added to the list. After a previous early miscarriage, I wanted to wait until we had seen our bean, and we did on Friday. Beautiful little heart beating away :cloud9:

Buttonnose, can you add me for the 17th October please


----------



## angelandbump

Add me for the 10th please :o) xx


----------



## Twiglet

Mrs_N what doppler did you use? I have an angelsounds one but I also have a hi bebe on the way :blush:

Ladies, please do be careful with Subway's...I worked in one for a day before I left as their freezer and fridge area was disgusting, beef was on the same plate as cooked chicken. The herbs and stuff they coat the bread in was just left in the open air, in higher summer...it may just have been the Subway I was in but I haven't touched one since and that was 4 years ago now! :lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

Twiglet it's the angelsounds Doppler that we've got too.


----------



## Twiglet

Ace, I'm going to try again later, I never had one this early with Caitlyn, didn't have one till 22 weeks. Glad you found the HB, it's so lovely to hear isnt it? :)


----------



## Kte

Hello Ladies, hope you are all okay :flower:

Just wondering if you can help? My Sis is 8, nearly 9 weeks pregnant (I am desperately trying to get her on B&B lol) Basically, she is wondering if Marmite would be okay to eat, she doesn't have her first MW appointment until this coming Thursday and her doctor was rubbish and gave her no information. I can't remember anything being said about marmite but then again I didn't go near it when I was pregnant so I don't really know the answer. She just doesn't want to overdo it on yeast if its a bad thing but really fancies marmite!

I did post in the what not to eat section but there hasn't been a reply since.

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## going_crazy

Kte said:


> Hello Ladies, hope you are all okay :flower:
> 
> Just wondering if you can help? My Sis is 8, nearly 9 weeks pregnant (I am desperately trying to get her on B&B lol) Basically, she is wondering if Marmite would be okay to eat, she doesn't have her first MW appointment until this coming Thursday and her doctor was rubbish and gave her no information. I can't remember anything being said about marmite but then again I didn't go near it when I was pregnant so I don't really know the answer. She just doesn't want to overdo it on yeast if its a bad thing but really fancies marmite!
> 
> I did post in the what not to eat section but there hasn't been a reply since.
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:

I ate marmite all through my 1st pregnancy (on crackers - was one of my cravings!!!) It didn't do me any harm - I just ended uo with a DD who loves marmite lol!
I've not heard of not being able to eat it...... but I've not got any medical knowledge!

Good luck! xxx


----------



## Kte

going_crazy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, hope you are all okay :flower:
> 
> Just wondering if you can help? My Sis is 8, nearly 9 weeks pregnant (I am desperately trying to get her on B&B lol) Basically, she is wondering if Marmite would be okay to eat, she doesn't have her first MW appointment until this coming Thursday and her doctor was rubbish and gave her no information. I can't remember anything being said about marmite but then again I didn't go near it when I was pregnant so I don't really know the answer. She just doesn't want to overdo it on yeast if its a bad thing but really fancies marmite!
> 
> I did post in the what not to eat section but there hasn't been a reply since.
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> I ate marmite all through my 1st pregnancy (on crackers - was one of my cravings!!!) It didn't do me any harm - I just ended uo with a DD who loves marmite lol!
> I've not heard of not being able to eat it...... but I've not got any medical knowledge!
> 
> Good luck! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:

I like your signature!


----------



## Hoping

Hi,
Mine is 28th October.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs_N

Twiglet said:


> Ace, I'm going to try again later, I never had one this early with Caitlyn, didn't have one till 22 weeks. Glad you found the HB, it's so lovely to hear isnt it? :)

It's amazing! :cloud9:
Took us quite a long time to find, but found it again today - I was worried I'd dreamt it :rofl:


Kte I've never heard anything that says not to eat marmite, I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Kte

Thanks, I told my sis and she can't wait for breakfast now!


----------



## Twiglet

I couldn't find it earlier but I think I heard the placenta...was a whoosing sound. I'll try a bit more when Caitlyn's spending some time with her dad tomorrow hehe! :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

O: Wow, I had no idea you could use a doppler this early! I'm seriously tempted to order one now.

I need some cheering up anyway. :( I thought I was gonna get lucky with morning sickness and be one of those people who don't really get it, since I'd only felt sick once or twice, but since Saturday I've been feeling reeeeeeally awful. I've completely gone off food too, which isn't helping. Argh, I hope this doesn't last long!


----------



## juless

I think I've had my first bit of morning sickness... or should I say evening sickness! All day it's been hard to not feel sick when thinking of food too..
And so it begins....
hehe


----------



## laura6914

just a quick one from me. this thread moves so quickly i havent read back through the pages. I hope your all ok. 

About the dopplers. Can anyone recommend which one to get. I have been looking at the angel sound ones. 

xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

booked my early scan for Saturday morning. I'm so nervous. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## buttonnose82

all updated lovely ladies!

Dimbo yay so glad you finally felt you could join us :hugs:

I use a angelsounds doppler and can't speak highly enough of them! I got it off amazon for about £25 and couldn't believe it when i found the heartbeat at 8 weeks 6 days! certainly recommend them!

Just to let you lovely ladies know that as of this point the lovely Mrs_N will be taking of this thread for me. I am relocating to Leeds a week today and we don't know yet how long we will be without internet service for, it could be days or weeks, we don't know yet. I'll be around for the next week though

A hugh thank you to Mrs_N for agreeing to take it over :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

hellooo lovely ladies, I'll be your new thread keeper!
Let me know if anything needs changing/updating and I'll do so as soon as possible. 
We currently have 163 :baby: due in october! 

laura I also have the angelsounds doppler - worked well for me so far! :)
Got mine from ebay, came with extra gel, recording cable and discs.


----------



## ~chipper~

buttonose, Thank you so much for doing a great job on this thread, good luck with the move!

Mrs_N! Thanks for taking over! It's really appreciated!!


----------



## carmyz

hi all not much happenin nausea is still hanging around but as long as i eat something its not to bad...no other symptoms..bit of constipation but thats it..

its so cool that some of u are hearing the hb already i cant wait to hear my bubs hb...15days to my ultrasound yay cant wait...good thing is that its 9am so i wont be worrryin about it all day . :D

after i have that scan i will be ringing up my hospital and making an appointment with the antenatal clinic and also making a booking for my nt scan..hopefully bubs is fine


----------



## Newt4

Finally found out how far a long I am :) 8weeks+1
I thought i was 7 weeks so excited


----------



## helenlou

hey - im new - and im due 29.10.10 :)


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies how are we. 

carmyz, oh its going to fly by. Thats good that your scan is so early. 

My symtpoms are slowly fading now. Skin has returned to normal. Less spots thank god. Still got slightly tender boobs and sickness now and again. Very constipated though. TMI sorry. 

Im 8 weeks today and really cant believe how quick its going. I have my first midwife appointment Monday :happydance: Does anyone know if ill get to hear the heartbeat then or will that be donw further down the line? Either way i have ordered a doppler off ebay, just waiting for it to arrive and i cant wait. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> Does anyone know if ill get to hear the heartbeat then or will that be donw further down the line? Either way i have ordered a doppler off ebay, just waiting for it to arrive and i cant wait.
> 
> xxx

I don't think your midwife will be getting the doppler out 'til you're around 16 weeks. 
I'm also all :happydance: being 8 weeks today :D I've got my midwife appointment on Friday then private scan on Saturday - can't wait to know things are fine.


----------



## laura6914

oh thats not good. Suppose ill have to try my new one out when it arrives. 

Its a great feeling isnt it hun. I cant believe we are actually here. Dont you think it has gone so quickly. Was it your first cycle with softcups to? i cant remember now?
Ohhhhh a scan, bet you cant wait. i need another one. Dont think i can wait another 4 weeks. lol.


----------



## Mrs_N

laura6914 said:


> Im 8 weeks today and really cant believe how quick its going. I have my first midwife appointment Monday :happydance: Does anyone know if ill get to hear the heartbeat then or will that be donw further down the line? Either way i have ordered a doppler off ebay, just waiting for it to arrive and i cant wait.
> 
> xxx

It's highly unlikely that they will attempt to listen to the HB yet - i think the first attempt is usually at your 16 week appointment.


----------



## Mrs_N

helenlou said:


> hey - im new - and im due 29.10.10 :)

welcome :)


----------



## laura6914

Afternoon MrsN, i might try and twist her arm and get her to have a go anyway. :rofl: See how far that gets me. :haha: Other than that i will have to wait until my doppler arrives in a few days. 

What should i expect from the first midwife appointment? 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I think the reason they don't do it is because pregnancies differ in when you are able to hear the HB - for some people it is early - like 9 weeks, and for others it's not until 15 weeks! They tend not to try so that they don't upset you if they can't find it. Unlike us at home they don't have 20 mins spare to go hunting for a 9 week HB :haha:
Worth the ask though! 
At my booking appointment they took down mine and DH's medical history, asked about any previous pregnancies (nice & quick - none lol!), allergies etc, took bloods, tested urine, checked blood pressure, worked out BMI, gave me loads of information and arranged for dating scan. they filled out my antenatal notes which they will give to you in a folder to keep hold of, and filled out the booking forms for the hospital. I think we were there for about 45 minutes. Next appointment at 16 weeks - seems like an age away when they tell you that!


----------



## laura6914

Wow so it will be quite an eventful appointment then? Im really excited. Due to the OH being in the army i have to go on my own so not looking forward to that really. But still...... so excited Are you showing yet? I have a little podge. I think its more noticable on me as im so tiny anyway. just under 8st before i got my BFP, im 8st 4 now :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

well I haven't weighed myself in months :rofl: and I don't intend to start now, I'm replying on the mirror to tell me whether I've got too big or not! I wasn't thin before and have always had a chunky bottom half :haha:
Anyways, no I'm not showing yet - I was super bloated between week 6-8 but that seems to be settling now, tahnk goodness cos I looked about 5 months pregannt! I feel much more comortable the last few days. Hoping that once the bloat fully goes down then I'll start a proper little bump! Been keeping weekly 'bump' pics since 5 weeks - they are in my journal :)


----------



## kstancook

you mean the bloat goes away soon, I am beginning to need new pants and it feels too early for that! Hope that happens for me too!


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys hope you are all keeping well. This thread is moving quick these days.

I had my first private early scan this morning. Thought I was 6+2wks but I am actually 5+5 wks.:thumbup:

I had to have the internal scan:blush: but there it was all 2.5mm of my little bean:thumbup:

Then she says and there is the heartbeat I nearly cried I was so worried then I got to hear it. 106 bpm pretty strong for only 5wks +5:happydance:

New EDD is now 28th October so still in here. 

I have afternoon nausea all the way till bed time but not been sick yet. Boobs hurt so much and tired all the time. so Happy days really :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

eek i am soooooooo exhausted, it's really stepped up a gear this week!

i am a little stressy right now what with packing etc! i am so excited but also so nervous! sky have said we should be without internet for about 2 weeks so not too bad but i'll miss this forum! but it will give me chance to unpack and get the house nice and get to grips with leeds and also crack on with making some nappies for cupcake! so the 2 weeks will fly!

right back to packing i guess!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, I haven't posted for a few days! *Smacks hand*

We had our Private Scan on Saturday, I have an inverted uterus (tilts backwards) so ment they couldn't see very clearly. He did manage to find the sack but that was about as clear as it got. It has put my mind at rest though, i know baby is definately there and is where it should be which is exactly what I wanted the private scan for. He wants us to go back on the 13th (no extra charge) as I will be 8-9 weeks by then and should be able to see the baby properly by then.

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, we where there about 45minutes! H2B came with me but in all honesty I could have gone alone, it was all about me!

So I am excited! I have a scan in 11 days then my NHS one 12 days after, hopefully we will pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks and then NHS scan at 20 weeks:happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I went to the doctor today for the first time. They took down alot of paper work, drew my bloos, and made me pee in a cup. Lol.

My next appointment is on the 17th. I'll get my ultrasound! EEE!! :) I'll be 10 and a half weeks by then, so my baby will look like a little gummy bear. :) CAN'T WAIT!

When is everyone elses scan?


----------



## Mrs D

:happydance:


Mrs_N said:


> :blue: *October 2010* :pink:
> 
> :happydance: We have a total of 164 :baby: due in October! :happydance:
> :angel: 13 angel babies, forever missed :angel:
> 
> ****1st****
> buttonnose82
> Mrs_N
> Lolalonia
> Serenity81
> genies girl
> :angel: mum2morgan :angel:
> ILoveShoes
> shambaby
> texasamy79
> FrenchFry
> Pompeychick
> kitkez
> :angel: Wantabean :angel:
> 
> ****2nd****
> :angel: Rosie123 :angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> 
> ****3rd****
> ellaandcallum
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> 
> ****4th****
> cdj1
> :angel: Jolene :angel:
> CymruEv
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> 
> ****5th****
> Kaz1977
> starsunshine
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> 
> ****6th****
> littleredhen
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel: Bella_Ruze :angel:
> :angel: Adelaide :angel:
> lolababes
> misscream
> 
> ****7th****
> DCLee
> reallyready
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> Purple Poirot
> Twiglet
> shel03785
> 
> ****8th****
> :angel: Lizzie_Moon :angel:
> aurora
> subaru555
> ttc_lolly
> KELLY1984
> LilDreamy
> Bellatrix
> laurietate25
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> BeanieBaby
> 
> ****9th****
> :angel: WannaB :angel:
> Mayskip
> Red Rose
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> Clartylou
> 
> ****10th****
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> jeniicie10
> misscream
> kstancook
> TTCBabyN2010
> treezo
> :angel: Josiejo :angel:
> PreggyEggy
> StonesWife
> WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> 2805
> angelandbump
> 
> ****11th****
> jillts
> Staceiz19
> diana.upton
> 
> ****12th****
> laura6914
> katix333
> going_crazy
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> TTC4No3
> 
> ****13th****
> anie
> DJBSCANNON
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> 
> ****14th****
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> emmylou209
> 
> ****15th****
> :angel: MrsCrabsticke :angel:
> trumpetbum
> :angel: fifi-folle :angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> brunettebimbo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> 
> ****16th****
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> 
> ****17th****
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> ayh78
> Honeykiss
> moochacha
> Dimbo
> 
> ****18th****
> FierceAngel
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> 
> ****19th****
> AnnieB82
> :angel: jmiller :angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> BibsAndBobs
> 
> ****20th****
> ilovemybump
> :angel: Tasha :angel:
> mummygiraffe
> Sue Dunhym
> Trying4ababy
> 
> ****21st****
> Marrissa_E
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> Jaymes
> 
> ****22nd****
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> 
> ****23rd****
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> 
> ****24th****
> sunshinegirl
> joclz1984
> mlyn26
> leigh75
> 
> ****25th****
> hibiscus07
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> Jox
> veganmum2be
> ClaireNicole
> mommumillard
> 
> ****26th****
> tabbicles
> 
> ****27th****
> ~chipper~
> babyfromgod
> Abs1010
> piesey
> mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> 
> ****28th****
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> Hoping
> 
> ****29th****
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> 
> ****30th****
> 
> ****31st****
> Captainj1
> madge​


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi, I'm new to the thread- just switched over from LTTTC....
I'm due the 27th!
Will have my first scan in one week and I'll be 7 weeks then. Hopefully we'll be able to see something. The big news will be if it's one or two in there since I had IVF and could be having more than one! I'm hoping to see the heartbeat, but not getting my hopes up too much.

Brunettebimbo, I also have a retroverted uterus- how did this effect the scan?


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated :)

I have my scan next Thursday - can't wait!!
I'll be 10+6 based on my dates, which is 12+2 based on mw's dates


----------



## Jox

its great to see october bumpkins actually have their dates for their 12 weeks scans....mines seems forever away but i suppose it isnt really.

First MW tomorrow morning...cant wait!!!

xxx


----------



## carmyz

Hi all


nausea is on and off..got some back pain last night ...boobs have been sore to and around my nipples i have gotten 1 or 2 red dots which i remember gettin with jake ..i felt them form lol it felt like they were burning..but it wasnt to bad..need to get my maternity bras back i lent them to my sis when she found out she was pregnant a wk b4 i did but she m/c a couple of days later ..she ment to give them to me at a party but now i think my cousin has them and shes goin to give them to me ???? lol..just want them back already my normal bras arnt fitting anymore lol..

off to do food shoppin today im having trouble thinking of dinners everything seems so yuck atm ??? id be happy to eat ice cream and jelly every night then a proper dinner which doesnt look appealing to me..

spose i ll just see wats on special today.


talk to u all soon xx


----------



## StonesWife

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been away, I was trying to stay calm until my next ultrasound, which was today! It went very well! I measured at 7+2 and Baby Stone had a hb of 146 bpm! they gave me a new due date of the 17th of October.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Sounds like everyone is doing well!
I've been worried because with my 2 MCs, my hCG stopped rising by 6 weeks and I MCed at 7 weeks with both. 
I had my 6 week hCG draw done yesterday and it was 27,000!!! Such a relief. Phew. Was at 102 at 3w6d. Last pregnancy, it was only 2,000 at 6 weeks, so this is quite a shock. I was hoping for something over 5,000. Never expected this. Now I'm worried it's twins! Argh-no! haha
I have my first U/S March 12, which would be 7w4d, and my first OB appt at 8w3d. Eek!


----------



## juless

I've felt so sick the last two days!! Today I have a headache too.. It's all for a good reason though! I'm actually glad to be feeling this way, must mean that things are going good in there! I'm also so exhausted - feels like when I had mono in high school. Anyone else feel like they've been run over by a truck?


----------



## Newt4

Well week 7 was awesome for me no nausea but now its back and my nose is so sensitive.


----------



## Newt4

juless said:


> I've felt so sick the last two days!! Today I have a headache too.. It's all for a good reason though! I'm actually glad to be feeling this way, must mean that things are going good in there! I'm also so exhausted - feels like when I had mono in high school. Anyone else feel like they've been run over by a truck?

Sorry about the double post but Ive been so tired and i had to move last week and pulled a muscle in my chest. It hurts so bad


----------



## MommyMichele

Stone they pushed you off by a week? At least you got a scan. I'm still waiting. My scan is next Tuesday! Can't wait!!! About damn time too!

I really want to know if there is one or two in there, is baby well, what's going on? I hate being left in the dark, I had scans with my older children around 6 weeks, this sucks. Don't know how you UK ladies can put up with the wait!


----------



## juless

We have to wait until we're around 12 weeks for our first scan here in Canada. I'm only halfway there! I think I'll go crazy! At least I now have the appointment set and all. It's April 9th! I can't wait!!!


----------



## StonesWife

MommyMichele said:


> Stone they pushed you off by a week? At least you got a scan. I'm still waiting. My scan is next Tuesday! Can't wait!!! About damn time too!
> 
> I really want to know if there is one or two in there, is baby well, what's going on? I hate being left in the dark, I had scans with my older children around 6 weeks, this sucks. Don't know how you UK ladies can put up with the wait!

Yeah they pushed me back a week. I think I got my O date wrong. All is well. Baby's heart is pumping nice and strong at 146bpm! It was a nice relief to get a scan and see something! I go to the doctor again on the 12th of March. How are you feeling Michelle? Do you think there's two in there? That would be exciting! =)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brooklyn it just ment because I was only around 7 weeks it was hard to see so please if you are as early on as me don't panic if they can't see everything properly. They saw the sack which reassured me, I am back there on the 13th!

Bleurgh my sickness kicked back in today and I have actually started being sick :(

Can my due date be moved to 14th please :D


----------



## laura6914

Oh i hope my bloat starts to settle soon to. Its quite uncomfortable at times. I must admit i do look about 5 months as well towards the night time. :haha:
But even in the morning when i havent eaten i have a bit of a buldge.
Cant wait to get a ral bump now. 
I have been taking weekly pictures to. Just so i can see if there is a difference. Im making a journal for when the baby is older so she/he can see everything i went through. I have even kept one of the tests that i done :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean, I'm so round around the middle! :lol:

I've kept four tests :rofl:


----------



## shambaby

sorry, i have been very bad at keeping up with this thread lately - i am so exhausted that when i log on and see there are so many posts i just don't have the energy to read them all! i am off work now, though, so have time to catch up.

my nausea has really settled down a lot - still getting some, but it's much better. bbs still feel heavy, but now only the nipples are sore. i have been getting some dizziness and headaches, too. hubby is convinced i am getting a bump, have tried to tell him it's just bloat / too many biscuits, but he's adamant. 

have got my scan appointment 10th march - only 7 days to go :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for scan date!:happydance:

I've just got back from the Doctors because I had to talk to him about a baby my Mum had with H.A.R.D Syndrome, luckily he said it is very unlikely that mine would ever get this.

He also signed me off for a week! D&V Nice!


----------



## buttonnose82

i can't believe it!!

after all the hassle i have had trying too see a midwife here (they refused to see me till 12 weeks even though we are relocating and didn't know where i would be living to find a new doctors/midwife) anyway monday we found where we would be living, so i rang the doctors surgery in the village, explained the situation and you know what ....... we move monday, i am not even registered with them yet, however they have already booked my booking appointment for the friday! So the new surgery that as it is a village only has 1 midwife manages to book me an appointment for 4 days after i move yet here where they have approx 5 - 6 midwifes they wanted me to wait 6 weeks! go figure!

anywayyyyyyy so excited! my booking appointment is a week friday at 9.40am, i'll be 11 weeks!


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Everyone!!

Hope we're all ok?? Yay buttonnose82 for getting your appt date :D

I had my 2nd early scan (the first they couldn't see anything!) and I saw baby + heartbeat and they have told me I am measuring 8weeks 5days with a due date of 8th Oct!!! :wohoo:

If poss, can I be changed from 12th to 8th pleeeeeeease! Thank you!!!

Good luck with everything ladies! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: to seeing a baby and hb gc :) 

I have my first scan on saturday! Cant wait! :)


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> Oh i hope my bloat starts to settle soon to. Its quite uncomfortable at times. I must admit i do look about 5 months as well towards the night time. :haha:

Totally can relate!! I have bloat that wasn't there last week that is def there lately :(


On other news I have a scan tomorrow :happydance: I'm nervous we've had our complications so all I can do now in pray.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi. I haven't posted in this thread much, but I just popped in to say I had another scan today and they saw the heartbeat! After early spotting, cramps, an ectopic scare, and not being able to see the fetal pole and a completely lack of any symptoms, at last we have evidence of a baby! It's real and it's in there!

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/DSCF2624.jpg

I'm pretty bloody happy today.


----------



## buttonnose82

sue thats wonderful news yay


----------



## StonesWife

Yay to all those who have seen beans and hbs and booked 12 week scans!!! This is so exciting ladies. When we first started this thread we were still in shock and now its all real! Oh I can't wait to share our bump pics!

*Can you please move my date from the 10th to the 17th... can't remember if I asked already or not... Thank you! *


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay Sue that is brilliant!:happydance:


----------



## ~chipper~

yay for the scan Sue, that's wonderful! congrats to all those that have scans booked, can't wait to hear how they turn out!


----------



## juless

I'm so confused at the moment... I'm trying to decide if I should get the H1N1 vaccine or not. I have been researching it and there appears to be quite a few women who have had miscarriages immediately after having it. It's also untested on pregnant women and has a high level of mercury in it. There haven't been cases of the flu in my area for some time now, since most everyone has taken the vaccine. I'm wondering if I should hold off to be sure? I hate the thought of getting something that could possibly cause harm to my baby.. Have any of you women had it or are planning/thinking of getting it?


----------



## ~chipper~

juless said:


> I'm so confused at the moment... I'm trying to decide if I should get the H1N1 vaccine or not. I have been researching it and there appears to be quite a few women who have had miscarriages immediately after having it. It's also untested on pregnant women and has a high level of mercury in it. There haven't been cases of the flu in my area for some time now, since most everyone has taken the vaccine. I'm wondering if I should hold off to be sure? I hate the thought of getting something that could possibly cause harm to my baby.. Have any of you women had it or are planning/thinking of getting it?

I drove past a sign the other day stating they had appts available to get that vaccine and I remember thinking to myself that I would not get it now that I am pregnant for sure. I just think it is still too new and and like you said I don't think in the trials they did any to show how if affects pregnant women. IMO I would pass on it, like you said, there haven't been any cases lately (not in my area either). but that's just my thought, the decision is always up to you :winkwink:


----------



## StonesWife

I have to agree. I have never had any kind of flu shot and have never gotten the flu. There were planty of cases of H1N1 in my area but haven't been for some time. I just don't trust the safety of something that was passed so quickly. I am refusing to get one and my doctor tried to press me on the issue a bit but once she saw how firm I was on the issue she gave up. lol I would pass dear and just (as always) stay away from those who are sick.


----------



## Babymama :)

i got my bfp on febuary 5th :)
i'm due on october 14th!! soooo excited!!


----------



## juless

Thanks! I feel much better! :)
Oh! And congrats Babymama :)!!!


----------



## aurora

My stance on the H1N1 vaccine is absolutely not.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BabyMama you have the same due date as me :D

I too will not be getting the jab, I was against it before I got pregnant because I didn't feel it had been out long enough so I certainly won't be getting it now that I have our baby to think about too.


----------



## Newt4

Arrgggh why are in laws so annoying?


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's up?


----------



## Newt4

Just nagging, Easter holiday crap. They dont remember how it was being pregnant. Ive just move to a new city and they dont understand why Im not looking for work and why I turned down jobs. They know I have a heart condition and Im already high risk of premature birth, is it a crime if we can afford that I take it easy during the pregnancy.

They helped us move and she really pushed me and nagged me every time I took a break. Couple of day later I had a bleed and been put on bed rest not to mention pulled a muscle in my chest so now it kills to breath. I cant help blaming her and I know its wrong but shes never liked me and always brings up girls my husband should of married.

sigh sorry for the rant. Im worried shes going to stress me out completely.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't let her get to you (I know easier said than done), My MIL2B can be a nasty cow sometimes.

You just concentrate on you and your baby:hugs:


----------



## shambaby

grr - in-laws are a pain. if you and your oh are happy with the way things are, then it's none of their business - tell her to butt out!

as for the H1N1, i had the jab ages ago, before i was pregnant, as i work for the nhs and we were all 'offered' it early on. i was going to decline as we were ttc, but then the day before the lady came to give it af came and i decided to go for it while i knew i was not pregnant. it's difficult, because if you do get swine flu when you're pregnant you're more likely to get serious complications from it and some pregnant women have died from it. on the other hand i think that's still pretty rare, and they don't really know the potential effects on the baby. it's produced in the same way as the usual seasonal flu vaccine, which has been tested and used for years, but i'm not sure they tend to give that to pregnant women? it hasn't gone away, though, girls - there have been recent cases in my area, so take care.

good luck for the scan today moochacha x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry haven't been on here much girls, feeling so tired and exhausted all the time, not to mention sick as a dog!! No excuse though I know! Have tried reading through all the posts there are so many to catch up on so just wanted to say congrats to everyone who's had a new BFP or had a scan and good luck to those with scans and appointments coming up. I'm still on :cloud9: from my scan Thurs when we thought we'd lost bubba due to bleeding, still can't believe we have a little fighter in there! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww Beanie that is brilliant! Glad to hear your scan went well and baby is doing good! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated ladies :)
I am going away today until Sunday so there'll be no updates until I get back - as always just leave a message in the thread if anything needs changing & I'll get onto it when I'm home. 

congrats to all those who've had good news from scans :thumbup:
I am literally wishing the next week away - bring on next thursday!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for scans! I have mine a week on Saturday :D


----------



## laura6914

Hi all hope you are all well.

Girls is anyone else feeling really down and miserable? Im feeling really low and done nothing but cry for the past few days. Works really taking it out of me and i just feel like i have had enough of everything. 

Am i the only one feeling like this and will this pass? :sad2:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not miserable as such but I have felt that since telling work I am pregnant their whole attitude towards me has changed for the worse so that has been getting me down.

I think I have been taking everything either the wrong way or personally aswell!

Feeling like total utter shit doesn't help! :(


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny sorry work are being arses. :hugs:
Yep i know the feeling of utter shit. i just dont know what is wrong with me. i know im being moody and i cant help it. Just got this great fear that OH will have enough an walk. Things seem to have changed since i got pregnant. We dont seem as close as we used to be and i dont know why. 

Im sorry for going on just feeling lost and have no one to rally talk to. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww what a shame, have you tried talking to him?

Of course you have people to talk to, we are her for you!:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless you Laura :hugs: 

I was moody with Caitlyn but with this one I find I haven't the time to think really :lol:


----------



## laura6914

We are going to sit down and talk later. I used to alays be up for a laugh and we used to have sexd nearly evey day (TMI sorry)
But now...... i just dont have the energy to do anything. In the first few weeks i was fine nothing had really changed. But im getting worse this week. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We used to have sex every day but since finding out 2 weeks ago we have only had sex twice, not only can I not relax fully coz I worry but my morning sickness is killing me!

I'm sure if you sit down and talk to him he will understand.


----------



## shambaby

laura, it's completely normal for your relationship to change in so many ways once you find out you are pregnant - he is no longer your #1 priority, you feel crap and it's hard for him to understand because for him nothing has really changed yet. your hormones are flying about all over the place and he's probably wondering where the old you has gone! take some time to explain to him how you feel, maybe ask him to do something specific for you so that he feels involved. my hubby is a bit bewildered at the moment, as he feels like his part is done and now it's all me - i think he feels left out and kind of useless. doing practical stuff seems to make him feel better - he's taken over a lot of the house work i would have done and worked out our finances, so he's doing his bit. i think it will help when there is an obvious bump and he can feel kicks etc to help it feel more real.

as for work a colleague of mine says there should really be an option to take some maternity leave at the beginning of pregnancy - it's hard carrying on as normal when you feel awful, especially if you're trying to hide it because no one knows yet!

hope you feel better soon x


----------



## laura6914

he is a gem im sure he will understand. Im sure it just my hormones. Ill talk to him later. 
How are you anyway?
xxx


----------



## kstancook

I get my second scan today girls!!! Im so thrilled!!!


----------



## laura6914

chambaby you have just hit the nail on the head there. What you have said explains it perfectly. 
Your friend is right. the begining is awful. i was coping so well at first but lately i feel boring and lazy. I cant stay awake and im half asleep. Its awful. 

Yey on your scan kstancook, what time is it?

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay:happydance:
Let us know how you get on!

Have any of you girls lost weight? I've lost 5lb in 2 weeks!


----------



## shambaby

i'm reliably informed it will get better soon - if only i could just sleep until then!

brunettebimbo, i haven't weighed myself, but pretty sure i have gained weight - some of my clothes are a little tight in the tummy area! i have not actually been sick, though, or lost my apetite - in fact i've been eating constantly to keep the nausea at bay :dohh: will be the size of a house by the time the baby comes at this rate!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

Has anyone else got really dry lips? Mine are so sore!


----------



## laura6914

shambaby i really hope it does. Im not overly enjoying being pregnant at the moment. I have waitied so long to get here aswell. 

As ofr hte weight issue. Mine seems to be yo-yoing. Im up and down. Im a few ounds over my weight before i was prengnat though. 

xxx


----------



## katix333

i have dry lips...mine have really drove me crazy and ive been biting away at the skin and theyve been so sore!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

katix333 said:


> i have dry lips...mine have really drove me crazy and ive been biting away at the skin and theyve been so sore!! xx

I've been picking mine and made them worse!:wacko:


----------



## katix333

dont!! i think mine are just about getting better!


----------



## laura6914

mine are dry but not sore or anything luckily. 

Kati, i see your from wolvo. Im from West Brom (originally) Still got family there :wave:


----------



## StonesWife

Hi girls!! Just wanted to pop in and say GL to those with scans today, KUP! And I agree there should be some kind of time off for us in the beginning too! Work has been the last thing on my mind lately... ugh and my house is a disaster area cause after working 40 hour weeks cleaning and picking up is the last thing I want to do.... Hope you're all doing well today!! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

stones wife i know exactly how you feel. if it wasnt for my OH i would be living in a pig stye. I just have no energy. Tiredness is getting worse the further along im getting. i thought when the hormones leveled out the tiredness would ease off. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am not struggling with being tired it's more the sickness so we too are living in a pig sty!


----------



## buttonnose82

so excited, I send off for my free little lambs nappies out the mother & baby magazine and they arrived today, so cute!

I am actually setting up my own business making & selling cloth nappies but it is also nice for cupcake to have a few other makes rather than having to wear my brand all the time :)


----------



## aurora

Glad to hear I'm not the only one living in a pig sty. Going to be forced to clean up my room today though and do some laundry as I can't pair 2 socks together anymore!


----------



## laurietate25

well hi girls i do keep popping my head in and get as far as reading a few lines and feel so sick and nauseous still have just cant bring myself to write anythin. I thought it was easing off in the last few days but it seems to be far worse in the tea time/eveing and esp night... fed up now feel i got no energy, cant keep up with house also too and amusing the kids is a constant struggle when i feel quite low. stroll on next trimester cos i aint enjoying this one:( xx


----------



## MommyMichele

Google Flylady for house cleaning. Works for me!

House isn't very messy, getting better every day, trying to get as much done as I can before June.

Buying a doppler today among other things. Ordering the Baumy's cradle and cloth diapers today.


----------



## aurora

What a great site Michele... I'm definitely living CHAOS at the moment. Cant have anyone over syndrome. I love it. lol


----------



## MommyMichele

aurora said:


> What a great site Michele... I'm definitely living CHAOS at the moment. Cant have anyone over syndrome. I love it. lol

DO it!!! Seriously works.


----------



## kstancook

Well I had my scan today and everything is A-OK!!!!


----------



## babyfromgod

can you please change me to the 28th


----------



## StonesWife

Mommy Michelle- I noticed you'll be delivering in September... can I ask why? I'm going to have to check out this website... maybe it will help my. My h2b was wonderful and got some things organized today. He's trying to get our spare room cleaned up as it will be our room and the baby will have our current room. Ugh I dread moving all that furniture... but I want to do it soon so we can get things settled and start buying the baby stuff as soon as the first trimester is over. Also went to the dentist yesterday and I have to have my wisdom teeth removed. the bottom two are infected and impacted but he won't do it till April 21st so I'm out of my first tri and its safer. BUT I can't be put to sleep so I'll have to have just local anesthetic... :cry: Oh I'm not looking forward to it but I'm in so much pain and Tylenol really isn't cutting it anymore.....


----------



## aurora

MommyMichele said:


> aurora said:
> 
> 
> What a great site Michele... I'm definitely living CHAOS at the moment. Cant have anyone over syndrome. I love it. lol
> 
> DO it!!! Seriously works.Click to expand...

I just might... once I actually care what the house looks like again. :rofl:


----------



## pattysurveys

My due date is Oct 2nd.


----------



## laura6914

morning girls,

Well i think i found my babies heart beat on the doppler last night. It was definitly the heart beat i think. it sounded like it anyway. 
the thing that confused me is i picked it up when the sensor thing was placed about an inch below my belly button. Does this sound about right? i though that would have been too high up for the baby to be positioned there?

Can any one shed any light and reassure me?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> Mommy Michelle- I noticed you'll be delivering in September... can I ask why? I'm going to have to check out this website... maybe it will help my. My h2b was wonderful and got some things organized today. He's trying to get our spare room cleaned up as it will be our room and the baby will have our current room. Ugh I dread moving all that furniture... but I want to do it soon so we can get things settled and start buying the baby stuff as soon as the first trimester is over. Also went to the dentist yesterday and I have to have my wisdom teeth removed. the bottom two are infected and impacted but he won't do it till April 21st so I'm out of my first tri and its safer. BUT I can't be put to sleep so I'll have to have just local anesthetic... :cry: Oh I'm not looking forward to it but I'm in so much pain and Tylenol really isn't cutting it anymore.....

Hi Chick,

Wisdom teeth are a killer when they are sore!!

I'm a Dental Nurse and my Dentist tells people to use Sensitive toothepaste, put a blob directly on the tooth and leave it there.

He also recommends Peroxyl but I am unsure whether pregnant women can use it!

I hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## shambaby

glad everything went well with the scan kstancook.

laura6914, it really does sound too high up to find the baby's heartbeat - it's pretty much still inside your pelvis so you'll be very lucky to find it at all this early. you might be picking up your own pulse - count the rate, as a baby's heartrate will be about twice as fast as yours. you could feel your own pulse at the same time - if it's the same then it's you, not bubs. please don't worry if you don't find it though - most midwives won't even try until you're at least 16 weeks, as it's too hard to find and causes more anxiety if you can't. hope i haven't upset you, i know you asked for reassurance, but it really seems unlikely.

sorry you're having so much trouble with your teeth, stoneswife. i really ought to sort myself a dentist, but will wait until i get my exemption card so i don't have to pay! i HATE the local anaesthetics - i even had a filling once with no anaesthetic and, you know what? it hurt less than the injections! oops, sorry, i'm not helping here am i? sounds like a local anaesthetic will be less painful than what you're going through now, though. i'm fortunate that i don't have any wisdom teeth (my dad says i am wise enough already - bless him!) so will never know that pain. hope it gets better soon x

oops, long post! hope everyone is well. i'm counting down to my scan - 5 days to go - and worrying about my poor sick bunny rabbit. have to call the vet's soon, but i'm worried he's not going to make it :cry:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. I have been trying for a few days and last night was the first time i had picked anything up. I got myelf so excited. Im sure it was a lot quicker than mine but i could have been too happy to realise. I will try again over the next few days and see if i can find anything again. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

arghhhhhhh my sickness has subsided and been replaced by constant hunger, not just a 'oh i am hungry' more of a 'omg i am so hungry my tummy hurts i am so hungry i need food NOW' and thats just 2 hours after eating!


----------



## laura6914

oh buttonnose hunny, there is no happy medium is there. I hope it passes for you soon. 

My MS seems to have totally gone away. I have only experiance 2-3 really really bad bouts of it. im so so happy i havent had it lately -touch wood- Infact all my symptoms seem to be settling now. Only thing i have majorly is tiredness and sore nipples. lol.

xxxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

I have just eaten half a jar of pickled onions :blush:


----------



## carmyz

laura6914 said:


> thanks hunny. I have been trying for a few days and last night was the first time i had picked anything up. I got myelf so excited. Im sure it was a lot quicker than mine but i could have been too happy to realise. I will try again over the next few days and see if i can find anything again.
> 
> xxx

hey u might of picked up the placenta.


----------



## shambaby

buttonnose82 said:


> I have just eaten half a jar of pickled onions :blush:

i just ate most of a LARGE bar of dairy milk. the rest is sitting beside me winking. it's comfort food - spoke to the vet and looks like my bunny probably won't make it. we've got an appointment this afternoon to see him and talk to the vet, but i'm preparing myself to say goodbye :cry:

sorry to put a downer on the thread, but hubby is at work and i wanted someone to talk to. hoping he gets home in time to come to the vets with me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww Shambaby that's not good:hugs:

Mmmmm pickled onions.

Today I woke up and my sickness seems to be leaving, I haven't been sick since last night and I even managed to have cereal and mini cheddars today, I'm starving!

Mega tiredness is starting to kick in now!


----------



## laura6914

carmzy, oh i never thought if that.It could have been. 

Oh shambaby im sorry hunny. I hope they have some good news for you and they manage to save him/her. :hugs: really sorry your on your own to. We are here for you :hugs:

brunettebimbo. i was saying earlier my symptoms are slowly fading now but the tirednes is the one thing thats getting worse. Im exhuiasted by 4pm and ready for bed by 6pm everyday. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had 2 naps yesterday and then slept from 8.30 until 6.30 :mrgreen:

I think I best do some housework seeing as i am not feeling too bad and then I will definately need a nap! :lol:

I feel really bloated and uncomfortable today! Anyone else?


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies! :wave:


Thought I'd share my baby's HB as I can find it now on the hibebe and angelsounds doppler, excuse my daughter cooing in the background :lol: 

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/th_SAM_0655.jpg

Hope everyone is ok, I'm just tired and my boobs have grown 3 sizes already :dohh: 

Sham, sorry about your rabbit :hugs:

Laura, my baby is currently just above my pubic bone, I angle the sensor just down from that and have to press really hard and I know it's my baby as I have to chase it around sometimes :lol:

My daughter's HB sounded different to this one so I'm thinking I'm :blue: this time!


----------



## shambaby

thanks, feeling a little better as i am distracting myself, but not optimistic for him - they basically said if he doesn't improve in the next 24 hours it's unlikely he will, and he's starting to really suffer, so they wouldn't want to let it go on too much longer.

my exhaustion is also my main lingering symptom, almost everything else has all but gone. i also should be doing somethin useful, like house work, but really don't feel like it. might go do some baking, although after all that chocolate probably shouldn't be eating baked goods, too :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Looking after Caitlyn is about the only thing I'm good for right now :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Twiglet I can't wait to hear mine! :D

Shambaby you haven't seen my house, it is an absolute tip! Pots need washing, floors need sweeping and mopping (bloody is moulting like hell), have about 4 loads of washing to do, loads of washing to put away! I could keep going :lol: I'm not doing it all, I'm tired but I certainly need clean clothes plus H2B's children are with us this weekend so it does need to be tidier!!

H2B has decided he wants to tell his boys tomorrow, I said to wait but he thinks because so many people know already he doesn't want it to get to their Mum and her tell them. We won't be telling her, none of her buisness.


----------



## Twiglet

Don't feel bad about 4 loads of washing...we have about 7 as Caitlyn decided to puke across our living room and decorate our throws...her clean cloth pile that was ready for upstairs and my clothes :lol: as well as normal clothes...makes a big long washing pile for me :lol: have her nappies to wash too...oh joys :lol: but instead I come on here! :haha:

BB: it's the best sound! Caitlyn was cooing along at it :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is one reason I will be using disposable nappies!! :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: yep it is a lot of washing! I have to wash them once every 3 days and let me tell you sometimes I miss being able to throw the nappy in the bin after a poop! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I bet! I couldn't do it!


----------



## Twiglet

I didn't think I could until I started, at the moment she has teething poops :sick: so they're not nice but they're only one or two a day as opposed to the five or six I got at the start so much better! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: No thanks!

Hmmm I'm trying to decide what to have for dinner, I want something "proper" because I am really hungry but don't want to set my sickness off again! :wacko:


----------



## Twiglet

Mmm, when Caitlyn wakes up I'm going to go to the co-op and get crumpets for lunch, think we're having fish in a sauce for dinner yum!


----------



## buttonnose82

we are having homemade meatballs for tea, then i can pack up the rest of the kitchen as MIL is cooking for us at the weekend so i can get packed up properly!

I really need to stop eating, all i have done all day is eat yet i am STILL hungry! go figure hehe


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Bless H2B bought himself some ready meals last night because I haven't been feeling upto cooking or eating so I think I will have one of them!

I am determined to make him a proper tea tonight even if I don't eat all mine!


----------



## sugar22

congratulation to all ya ladies!
my due date hasn't been confirmed yet but i'm due in october too :)


----------



## TTC4No3

Hello ladies; well I had my midwife booking appointment today - came out with loads of freebies  Down sides... there was protein in my urine (never had that before), the midwife reckons it's just a urine infection and she couldn't get a drop of blood out of me so I've got to go see a nurse to get my blood taken next week fun fun fun lol. Next appointment will be at 16 weeks - seems ages away.

Got my private scan tomorrow; so impatient!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I have my private scan tomorrow too :flower:


----------



## nurselochia

Hi ladies. I've been lurking for awhile and thought maybe it might be safe to join you. I'm due 10-22 but I don't have my first US appointment until March 18. Crossing my fingers and praying it goes well.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi ladies, can i join you? I believe I am due on the 7th October, but i will find out for sure next wedensday so i will let you know of any change - October will be the best year ever! :hugs:


----------



## ~chipper~

nurselochia said:


> Hi ladies. I've been lurking for awhile and thought maybe it might be safe to join you. I'm due 10-22 but I don't have my first US appointment until March 18. Crossing my fingers and praying it goes well.

That's when my first appt is! yay for us LOL 

Glad you joined :)

Sounds like everyone is doing well for the most part, so glad!


----------



## TTC4No3

Twiglet said:


> I have my private scan tomorrow too :flower:

FX for the two of us then


----------



## Twiglet

Indeed my dear :flower: :)


----------



## juless

Uuugh.. feeling so sick today!


----------



## StonesWife

Good evening ladies! Good to see some of our symptoms settling. Hope those who still have MS in full swing are doing good. My teeth seem to be feeling better today, I think its the antibiotics kicking in. They've put me on like three months of it so I can clear the infection and continue taking them after they're out. I'm not looking forward to being awake while they're drilling and slicing on me. Might see if I can take my Ipod and listen to it while it gets done so I don't have to hear it. I have my second doctors appointment on the 12th... can't wait!!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Yaay! I got my scan date! :D It's on the 1st of April, so I'll be 12 weeks by then. I keep telling myself it's not far to wait, and the further into the pregnancy I get, the better the scan will be, but I'm so impatient! How am I meant to wait that long? I want to see my baby! lol


----------



## Newt4

juless said:


> uuugh.. Feeling so sick today!

same


----------



## Marrissa_E

welcome and congrats nurselochia and iwanta8a8y!

I'm having my 8th week scan this coming wednesday. I can't believe i'm 8 weeks today..Thank God for making us come this far. 4 more weeks of suffering to go!


----------



## moochacha

Marrissa_E said:


> welcome and congrats nurselochia and iwanta8a8y!
> 
> I'm having my 8th week scan this coming wednesday. I can't believe i'm 8 weeks today..Thank God for making us come this far. 4 more weeks of suffering to go!

Good luck hun


----------



## carmyz

omg i feel so sick tonight i had a big cry cause dp isnt here to help me with the boys...i just want to go to bed..boys will be goin to bed very soon cant wait!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Hello everyone; well I had my private scan today... was so anxious! Baby is looking fine though :thumbup: Looks like my dates are wrong though as I measure 7 weeks 6 days yet according to my ovulation date (was using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and temperature charting) should have made me 8 weeks 4 days today :shrug: We saw the heartbeat and everything so that was really reasurring :happydance:
Here's a photo of the scan photo.... zoomed in as baby is only 15mm!

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5883/p1090301copy.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

I got moved to 7 weeks 4 days at my private scan. Will post a picture later! :)


----------



## ssmith1503

I'm due on 30/10/10 can't wait. Just keeping fingers crossed that all will be good.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ssmith1503

Mrs_N could you put me down for 30th oct please


----------



## StonesWife

ssmith1503 said:


> I'm due on 30/10/10 can't wait. Just keeping fingers crossed that all will be good.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

That's my birthday!! Wooo Hooo!! I'm hoping for a Scorpio myself. My mom and I are both Scorpios so the baby would be a third generation scorp!


----------



## Jox

Early scan for me tomorrow....woohoo...praying we get to see Beanies HB!!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Enjoy the scan tomorrow Jox! :thumbup: hope you see a happy and healthy HB there :hugs: 

I need to be moved to the 19th of October please :)


----------



## juless

I wish I could get an early scan here! I don't even know how I'd go about getting one.. I don't have my first appt. until April... I've been worried since having some brown spotting when I wiped last night and the night before. Feeling better now though since there was hardly any of it! Still though, would love to see how everything's going!


----------



## juless

Just curious, with MS - how long during the day does it last for you? I find that I'm nauseous all day. It is worse in moments and I haven't actually vomited or anything, but just generally feeling sick. It also gets bad if I think of certain things.. they just trigger it I guess! Very random things - things that aren't even food-related sometimes! Are you all finding that you can have MS all day? Or just for an hour here and there?


----------



## Newt4

juless, try going to your family doctor and tell them about the bleeding. I had cramps (not super painful but concerning) and they got me in for an early ultra sound the next day.


----------



## juless

Luckily it was just brown blood and it was only on two occasions on the tp when I wiped. I haven't had any since last night! :) I will definitely call if it happens again though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

juless said:


> Just curious, with MS - how long during the day does it last for you? I find that I'm nauseous all day. It is worse in moments and I haven't actually vomited or anything, but just generally feeling sick. It also gets bad if I think of certain things.. they just trigger it I guess! Very random things - things that aren't even food-related sometimes! Are you all finding that you can have MS all day? Or just for an hour here and there?

I don't actually have a pattern, sometimes I am sick all day, sometimes I am only sick in the morning, sometimes I am only nauseous!

I think everyone is different!


----------



## trollydolly

26th oct please :)


----------



## Nickela82

I'm due on the +- 13th Oct!! :)


----------



## laura6914

hi all i havent been on for a while so just popping in again. 

I was in a car accident on friday, Luckily the baby is ok. went straight up the hospital to get checked. Just have whip lash but majorly shaken up. Some bloke missed the junction on the M42 and took me out trying to make it over. IDIOT! Took a few days of work as really not feeling great. 

Well had my booking in appointment with the MW today. How much paper work are we given????? Killed my arms carrying it back. lol. But it was great to get te ball rolling. I have my 12 weeks scan on the 6th April at 14:40 when ill actually be 13 weeks. lol. 
Found the babies heart beat on my doppler yesterday. I nearly cried. Its the most amazing feeling. Sounded like a train. :happydance: had to angle it right down by my pelvis to pick it up and s/he kept moving. lol. Its so addictive. Couln find her last nght though when i tried again. 

I hope you are all well and pegnancies are fine. xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG I'm so glad your both ok, what an idiot!! Are you having him done?

I know, you get loads from the midwife, wait until you get your Emma's Diary Mum to Be pack! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. Im doing him for whip lash and loss of earnings as im off work this week. Im so scared to drive. OH was away in the army when it happened and they had to get him home to me cause i couldnt drive back from my moms in Brum back home. it was awful. 
i got that emmas diary today havent had a read through yet though. Got my notes folder, three or four other booklets and shed loads of leaflets. lol. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks!

Did you get the actual bag with the freebies?


----------



## laura6914

what bag? i got a white plastic folder thing with loads of leaflets and money off vouchers and things. I was told to keep my mat notes in the folder when i have taken the leaflets out. :wacko: there was so much to take in. 
Im sure she done a preg test when i first got there. I had to do a wee sample. Managed to squeeze one out. :haha: saw her dip a test strip thing in it and then she threw my wee away. She never told me what it was though. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> what bag? i got a white plastic folder thing with loads of leaflets and money off vouchers and things. I was told to keep my mat notes in the folder when i have taken the leaflets out. :wacko: there was so much to take in.
> Im sure she done a preg test when i first got there. I had to do a wee sample. Managed to squeeze one out. :haha: saw her dip a test strip thing in it and then she threw my wee away. She never told me what it was though.
> 
> xxx

She will have been checking for Keytons (sp?) and protein, you are supposed to take a urine sample every time you go for them to check it.

In your Emma's Diary there is a voucher for a bag, you get them from Argos or Lloyds Pharmacy.

I got samples of moisturisers, cereal bar, fruit snacks, nappy, hand wipes and loads of coupons and leaflets!


----------



## laura6914

oh i will have a look through for that now. 

Thats so not fair. Did nt get all that at all. Im happy with what i have got though. Got a money off voucher for new born nappies from asda so ill be using that shortly. :). its all so exciting. Cant believe how quick its going. we are nearly 9 weeks :happydance:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You will have it! There is a voucher in your magazine! :p

I know, I just realised we are pretty much bump buddies!!! :mrgreen: You got a journal?


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah does anyone want my Asda huggies voucher? I CD so no point in me collecting them :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

And Laura what an idiot! :growlmad: people are lethal on the roads now!

I have a picture of FM2 [my bean] in my pregnancy journal :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Twiglet said:


> Yeah does anyone want my Asda huggies voucher? I CD so no point in me collecting them :flower:

What's it for? 

Going to nosey in your journal :D


----------



## Twiglet

Newborn nappies, I have the pampers one too I think :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh could I pinch the pampers one please if you don't mind? H2B has his mind made up, he wants to use Pampers not Huggies :lol:

Cute scan picture by the way! :D

I have a tilted womb too! Made my scan at 7 weeks well hard to get so have to go back on Saturday :mrgreen:


----------



## Twiglet

I have another saturday too :wohoo: as I complained :rofl:

And yep, I'll have a look when I get home for it and if you PM me your address I'll get it sent over! :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

I picked up my Bounty pack, and the Mum to be pack from Emma's diary today. Yay, free stuff! :D


----------



## carmyz

aww i love freebies lol i wont be gettin my bag till i go to my first antenatal appointment at the hospital..sadly when i got my bag with ds2 it wasnt that much fun as it use to be ..not much samples and they use to put teats in there to but theyve stopped that cause they wont to promote breastfeeding..i dont mind really but it defently needs more in it lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Twiglet said:


> I have another saturday too :wohoo: as I complained :rofl:
> 
> And yep, I'll have a look when I get home for it and if you PM me your address I'll get it sent over! :)

:lol: What did you complain for?

I will PM you my address :D


----------



## rachael22

can i join im due 3/4th october x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rachel your ticker isn't working, you need to use the URL link.

Someone has just made a topic on this...check it out :D


----------



## rachael22

hiya ive been trying i cant do it? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you need to put the link like this -

LINK but without the spaces!

It's hard to explain :lol:


----------



## rachael22

i really dont understand this theres three boxes underneath my ticker on baby gaga which 1 do i use then i try and paste it in my edit signuture and it keeps bringing me back 2 threads ive posted it am i on the right lines lol x


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's your due date Hun? I will do it all over for you and give you the link.


----------



## rachael22

i done it thnkyou for your help :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

YAY!!:happydance:


----------



## trumpetbum

Can my edd be moved to the 22nd please :)


----------



## Twiglet

BB I complained because the woman literally put the scanner on me for a minute, rushed me out and hardly spoke to us...git! I paid £50 for a minute scan...so I got Liam to complain :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really bad!
Our private scanner is amazing, he couldn't see much but still carried on looking for about 10 minutes and then said we can go back free of charge on Saturday for a better 15 minute scan and pictures! :D


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated :)
welcome to all the newbies :wave: 
hope everyone had a nice weekend. mine was good, felt kmuch bgetter than I have done, but very exhausting so I'm back to feeling rotten today!
completely bricking it about my scan on thursday - on one hand I can't wait, on the other I'm terrified!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs_N said:


> all updated :)
> welcome to all the newbies :wave:
> hope everyone had a nice weekend. mine was good, felt kmuch bgetter than I have done, but very exhausting so I'm back to feeling rotten today!
> completely bricking it about my scan on thursday - on one hand I can't wait, on the other I'm terrified!

I was the same on my first scan but amazingly when the day arrived and we got to the place I wasn't scared at all.

I hope everything goes well for you! :D


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks hun!
my brain is totally confused about what emotion I'm meant to be feeling lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bet!
I'm excited but also nervous about our next scan on Saturday, we should be able to see the heartbeat but I am terrified incase we don't although the way my morning sickness is at the moment I'm pretty sure we will!

God don't you talk total utter shit when your pregnant?

I'm sat here wanting to cry because I want a McDonalds Milkshake and Cashew Nuts but I can't!!:cry:


----------



## brooklyn1

I feel the same way about my first scan- which is tomorrow at 7 weeks. Terrified, but also really excited. I just want it to be good news!


----------



## shambaby

laura, that's awful about your accident, hope you are both doing ok? make sure you rest up and look after yourselves. as for driving again, i had an accident a few years ago - car ended up on it's side in a ditch, seriously thought i was gonna die, but very lucky with just cuts from broken windows - and i had to get a new car straight away, so was test driving 2 days later and had my new car within a week. i really think that was the best thing to do, as i'm not sure i could have done it if i'd waited. make sure whenever you do drive again it feels like the right time for you, though x

i have got my bounty folder and the voucher for the pack (think you get it from boots or sainsbury's) but not the emma's diary one. will have to ask about that one.

i have got my scan tomorrow and am so scared there will be a problem, but so excited at the same time that we are going to see our little one again. hubby doesn't want to talk about it much, as he is worried too and would rather put it out of his miind and deal with it when the time comes.

hope all is good for everyone with scans in the next few days xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Shambaby - I think the voucher for the Emma's Diary was glued just inside, if you want to double check. I remember that the magazine said you could also sign up online and get one, so that's an option!

I'm so weird, I keep randomly taking out the free nappies and staring at them!  How funny to think that in a few months time, I'm probably going to hate the sight (and smell) of them! Hahahahaha

I'm really not having a great time recently, and Uni isn't helping. I had to go in early today, and while I was sat in the cafe waiting till my lecture, all I could smell where fried eggs...all of a sudden I was sooo hungry, and all I wanted was fried eggs! I ended up having three (boy did the dinner lady look at me funny, lol) and felt really ill for the rest of the day. :( Ugh.

I'm so sick of being starving all the time, and at the same time, being completely turned off by food. It's so frustrating to walk into a shop and think "I don't want any of it, but I have to eat something!". I'm worried because I know I'm not eating anywhere near as much as I should be, not even as much as I would normally.

The absolute worse thing so far is craving stuff I have no way of getting. I keep dreaming that I'm back at my Nan's house in Wales, and my Sister and I go out to my favourite restaurant in Cardiff called Zushi (serves Japanese food). I order a huuge bowl of salmon ramen (salmon and noodles in a miso soup, nobody makes it like Zushi!) and eat like, 20 plates of mackerel nigiri (slices of raw mackerel on a little bed of sushi rice) off the bar. This morning, I swear I could _smell_ the mackerel. 

I tried eating cooked mackerel, but it was totally unappetising. :( It's just not the same! I swear though, when I go back to Wales in April I'm going to eat like 10 bowls of ramen in one go (and they're huuge bowls, like mixing bowls!). 

I used to think that cravings sounded silly, but no way I think that now! It's really not nice to be so hungry, and want nothing else but whatever it is you're craving! I feel like I'm being controlled by my stomach!

Well anyway, that's my rant for today.


----------



## aurora

PreggyEggy said:


> I'm so sick of being starving all the time, and at the same time, being completely turned off by food.

Could have wrote this exact sentence! Between that and the sickness I have lost 16 pounds.


----------



## PreggyEggy

aurora said:


> PreggyEggy said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of being starving all the time, and at the same time, being completely turned off by food.
> 
> Could have wrote this exact sentence! Between that and the sickness I have lost 16 pounds.Click to expand...

As horrible as it is to feel this way, I'm glad I'm not the only one! lol :flower:


----------



## SweetD

I'm also due in October. October 15th. :)


----------



## carmyz

i thought u could eat other nuts just not peanuts?? i absoulutly love cashew nuts i could just eat them all day lol i had some a week ago..and im defently not goin to stop lol...milk shakes should be ok to its just milk the thickshakes are the ones that have the soft serve in them..

went food shopping today and i was lookin at all the snacks and thinking i ll get them and them ooh thats nice lol i did get a couple of things but we always get heaps of fruit cause our boys love fruit..

I hate that i just cant seem to not finish any meal..i can just about eat half of it lol..but then i can have something sweet after it and im totally fine and want more of it lol..so weird. pregnancy is so strange like that..?i would love to weigh myself though and see if iv lost any weight or put on..

With ur morning sickness do u feel like uv got a low fever and shiver at the same time..cause thats how i feel sometimes..i dont actually have a fever cause i checked it once but i feel hot and sick and shiver at times..hopefully like my other pregnancies it will end at 10wks..


----------



## brunettebimbo

All the pregnancy books say to eat nuts but I am just going by what my midwife said because of skin disorders in H2B's family.

I get really hot and shake when I am being sick, sometimes I actually feel like I might choke because I have been retching that much! :(

I've got to ring my midwife today as my sick now has bits of blood in it!


----------



## TTC4No3

Hello ladies; they have recently changed the no-peanuts eating recommendation. It used to be if you have family history of asthma or eczema they recommended that you didn't eat any peanuts during pregnancy (this was my case during my 2 previous pregnancies) but I've just read in the latest Parenting & Pregnancy Magazine that there was no proof of that actually making a difference so they're no longer giving that advice; have a look at the FSA article: https://www.food.gov.uk/safereating/allergyintol/peanutspregnancy
In my experience; I didn't have a single peanut during my pregnancies/breastfeeding and both my children still had eczema and my DD has asthma... so this time around I'm not going to be paranoid looking at all the ingredients.

@ Laura - sorry to hear about the accident; what a muppet!!

I've been nauseous for 3 weeks now but I was sick for the first time last night - not a pleasant experience; hope it was a one off but doubt it will be lol.


----------



## PreggyEggy

carmyz said:


> milk shakes should be ok to its just milk the thickshakes are the ones that have the soft serve in them..

McDonalds milkshakes are made in the same machines as the soft scoop ice cream, using the same ingredients, so we're not meant to have them (it's the machine not being clean enough that's supposed to be the problem). But I always think you should do what you want to do.

After reading this crazy women going on about how pregnant women shouldn't eat kiwis incase their unborn child is allergic, I thought to myself, why don't I just not eat anything just incase it's allergic?! That's total BS! The recommendations on what is and isn't ok to eat get pretty crazy if you ask me!

I've decided to stick to the basics that the NHS website say, so for me it's no liver and pate, cheeses with moulds, and only well cooked meats and foods. I think that as long as you use common sense and follow food hygiene rules, then everything will be fine.


----------



## xamyloux

Congratulations to all of you... i'm due 1st October too! x


----------



## katix333

hope everyones doing good! still no morning sickness and the feeling sick isnt bad now! im craving walkers ready salted crisps! someone go and get me some please! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I rang my midwife and was told I need to go to the doctors as i may need to be admitted to hospital and put on a drip!:wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: brunettebimbo, are you not managing to keep anything down? poor you that must be horrid!

all updated :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

brunettebimbo said:


> Well I rang my midwife and was told I need to go to the doctors as i may need to be admitted to hospital and put on a drip!:wacko:

So sorry to hear this hun, what a nightmare for you. I hope the sickness eases soon and they manage to get you feeling better. :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about your accident Laura, what a nightmare, so glad you and beanie are ok. :flower: 

Sorry i've not been on much, been feeling quite sick and tired and this thread moves so quickly find it hard to keep up with all the posts! 

I became an auntie on Mon as my sis had a baby girl called Amelia. I went to visit her in hospital yesterday and it was so nice to have a cuddle. She weighed the same as my daughter did (7lb 3oz) when she was born but I had completely forgotten how small that is! She was gorgeous. Am so excited it will be my turn again next! 

Congrats to everyone who's had scans or got a new BFP and good luck for all the scans coming up. I have got my booking in appointment next Tues and then my 12wk scan on 1 April. :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

brunettebimbo said:


> Well I rang my midwife and was told I need to go to the doctors as i may need to be admitted to hospital and put on a drip!:wacko:

Hope you're doing ok! Keep us updated...


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hiya, i have been pushed forward a couple of days after my scan today, so can you move me to 5th October please? Thanks hun

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

brunettebimbo said:


> Well I rang my midwife and was told I need to go to the doctors as i may need to be admitted to hospital and put on a drip!:wacko:

Oh no! That's terrible! Hope you're alright. :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

evening all

havent had a chance to read back but hope you are alldoing well xxxx

had my third scan today and beanie is growing well measuring bang on dates :) epu are happy to waitnow till my nucal in 4 weeks which is good news 

xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

:hugs: BB, hope the sickness passes soon :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was admitted but let out a few hours later! :)
I am now trying to decide whether to take the Cyclizine they prescribed or not!:wacko:


----------



## BitsAndBobs

Can you take me off the list please :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

BitsAndBobs said:


> Can you take me off the list please :hugs:

So sorry hun, look after yourself and maybe see you on here again soon? xxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carmyz

BB glad ur out of hospital..hope ur m/s goes away very soon..i couldnt imagine throwin up everyday i hate it with a passion..

not much happenin here im goin away 2moro were leaving 4am friday morning coming back sunday arvo so u wont be hearing from me durin that time..still gettin m/s but thats about it. the boys will sleep the 4hr drive (hopefully) were goin to see dp dads side of the family i havent meet them yet and he hasnt been up there for a long time so it ll be good for him..im taking snacks and suck lollys as i know i will get nausea bein on the road for that long lol

take care all talk soon


----------



## AJbaby

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to the group. I'm 6 weeks pregnant with our first bundle of joy and I'm due October 31, 2010. Looking forward to sharing this time with soon-to-be mommies.:happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

I am due Oct 2nd as well!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im due on the 12th can you put me on please xxx


----------



## moochacha

Can you please put wings next to my name. Thanks! Had a MC two days ago. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

moochacha said:


> Can you please put wings next to my name. Thanks! Had a MC two days ago. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## laura6914

oh moochacha im soooo sorry hunny. my thoughts are with you. an you BB hinking of you both :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies. 

sarahhlouise your due date is my birthday :)

Carmyz- hope you have a lovely trip have a great time. 

How is everyone today 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still being sick but hey I'll just have to live with it for the next few weeks!

How are you?


----------



## laura6914

oh im sorry hun. Did you have to go hospital the other day? I have been lurking but not posting much. 

Im ok. Having headaches everyday and extremely tired but sickness has gone now, only have it now and again in the morning. Convinced im having a boy. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I went at 5.30 last night and they sent me home at 8.30!
I've taken today off to rest but will be going back into work tomorrow! 
Ooo that's good sickness leaving, I think it is the hardest part!
I think I am having a boy too!


----------



## laura6914

couldnt they do anything for you hun? I really hope it starts to lift soon. i really struggled the few days had it really bad. i cant imagine how you feel. 

im off work to. Not bck until saturday. took time off after the accident to rest and let the whip lash ease off a little. Its gone now though thankfully. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope nothing they could do really, they gave me cyclizine but I'm unsure whether to take them or not!

Could your headaches be from the accident?


----------



## laura6914

no hun had them for a few days before. i dont think the accident helped though. 
i wouldnt take them. im not sure what they are. If they are te MS tablets i have heard bad things avout them. in the 60's they caused birth defects (not sure if its the same pill though) and my mum was born without one hand. Amongst many others. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think they are the same ones but I know what you mean! I think I might just ride it out and see how I get on!


----------



## Hoping

saw my midwife today and my EDD has changed to 29th October. Seems I, and every internet calculator was wrong!


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated 
big :hugs: to bitsandbobs and moochacha, hope to see you back here real soon :hugs:

I've got my scan this afternoon - I am completely terrified that they won't find anything! It's verging on irrational! I feel really sick, but this time it's not ms it's nerves!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was the same for our private 7 week scan, I was convinced he was going to tell me i was mad and that I wasn't actually pregnant!!

Good Luck, make sure you share pictures! :D


----------



## shinyp

laura6914 said:


> no hun had them for a few days before. i dont think the accident helped though.
> i wouldnt take them. im not sure what they are. If they are te MS tablets i have heard bad things avout them. in the 60's they caused birth defects (not sure if its the same pill though) and my mum was born without one hand. Amongst many others.
> 
> xxx

Not the same at all! Thalidomide was the anti-sickness drug which caused the birth defects, it hasn't been used for 30 years or so!! :)


----------



## TTCBabyN2010

We lost our baby yesterday.


----------



## Mrs_N

TTCBabyN2010 said:


> We lost our baby yesterday.

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

That sucks!


----------



## Mrs_N

our scan was amazing - babe was so active & wriggly lol! we got a cute photo, been busy showing it off tonight! 
we got moved forwards a couple of days so I'm now due in september! 
don't worry - I'll keep updating the october list too :)


----------



## Newt4

My 12 week scan is booked march 23rd. Excited! Anyone getting a 3d 4d scan? When would be best to book one? 20week?

I think my MS is gone! Im eatting salsa that made me wanna die last week :)


----------



## Jox

got my dating scan appointment...12th April!!!

by my reckoning i should be bang on 12 weeks.

xxx


----------



## juless

I'm so sorry TTCBabyN2010. That's awful - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Newt4 said:


> My 12 week scan is booked march 23rd. Excited! Anyone getting a 3d 4d scan? When would be best to book one? 20week?
> 
> I think my MS is gone! Im eatting salsa that made me wanna die last week :)

No I won't be having one, I don't like them plus friends who have had them done have said they wouldn't get them done again as they are a waste of money!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm due 9th October - can't wait :)


----------



## Mrs_N

CharlieKeys said:


> I'm due 9th October - can't wait :)

congratulations! added you :)


----------



## wilsonbaby

Hi all, new to this! Due October 22nd (I think!).... just got a letter the other day to give my first appointment and scan for 8th April, when I'll be just nearly 12 weeks. Is that normal that the first appointment I have at all is at 12 weeks???? I saw my GP after I found out, but he literally just told me to take folic acid, took my blood pressure, and that was about it. I thought there would be something else before 12 weeks!! 

Am I being silly?!!! Thanks!


----------



## trumpetbum

Totally normal. Mines is on the 6th April when I'll be 11 weeks/12 by LMP.


----------



## Mrs_N

yup thats completely normal wilsonbaby, it feels like an age away but it'll be here before you know it!
They normally say booking in is between 8-12 weeks. 
I had mine a bit early because I wasn't sure on dates & had irregular cycles.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Just a quick post to say hi and to say sorry to all the girls with recent losses. :cry: 

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

I just wanted to pop my head in and say welcome to all the new ladies due in October and I'm sorry for the ones who have had a loss, I know what thats like and my heart goes out to you.........


----------



## StonesWife

Hello ladies! Hope all of your are well! I had my second doctor visit today, 8.6, and got to hear the heartbeat. We also discussed my EDD a little more. He thinks I'm more of 10-12 rather than 10-17 but wants to wait till my next U/S (which will be around 18-20 weeks) to say for sure. I have to say I've got excellent doctors. I get a husband wife team and they're really wonderful. He said I'd put on about 3lbs. in four weeks which isn't terrible but I need to watch my weight since I'm already a heavier girl. I was a little bummed about that but I kinda knew it had happened cause my pants were getting a lot snugger! lol But the baby is growing good and everything is healthy. Next appt is the 14th of April!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Saw baby properly for the first time today.
It was so cute and had an amazing heartbeat:cloud9:, it's the best sight ever and I would definately recommend an early private scan to anyone!

I'm just fighting with my scanner trying to get it to upload my picture, check out my journal for pictures! :D


----------



## laura6914

Fantastic news BB, i agree early scans are amazing and so reassuring. (if they are for the right reasons and not cramping like mine) 
Cant wait to see your pictures. Did they date you?

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh, they put me at 7wk 6 days but I am going to wait until my NHS scan though in 12 days as babies grow alot in the begiing and dates can change :)


----------



## laura6914

they done the same with me at my early scan. Put me back 4 days but told me not to change my dates as they are bound to change again at my 12 week scan. I cant believe how quick it is going. We will be 12 weeks in 2 weeks timne :happydance:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:

Check out my journal, I have uploaded scan pics :D


----------



## laura6914

oh chick they are fantastic. and that centre piece is amazing. very very good choice. Love it. 
And a lovely idea for mothers day as well. :)

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :D

Mum bought me a Mother's Day card from the bump :cloud9:


----------



## Snowbean

Had my scan on Tuesday, I'm day ahead of my ticker and officialy due on Oct 1st, can you add me to list? x x x


----------



## lolababes

Hey all Im feeling a tad fragile today, think Im starting with a cold (again) only just got shut of the last one :nope:! I've got bad heartburn and backache (sat at this computer too long) today too. Ive been looking online at prams n think Ive found the one just gotta let DH have a look when he gets in from work and get rid of this paranoia Ive got I need to start relaxing a bit not stressing so much :blush:!!!! Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Twiglet

I've been moved forward again :dohh:

My scan today was ace!! Bean is 23mm now :wohoo: and very active :lol: 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## juless

So glad to have reached 8 weeks already! I've been so sick though! Last night I felt like I was dying! A bit better today, but I'm almost constantly in a state nausea... I just keep reminding myself - It's all worth it!!!!!


----------



## Serenity81

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been on in a long time but my laptop had a virus and then the charger broke so I am back up and running now and thought I would pop in and say hi. Hope everyone is okay, I am going to attempt to go back and read all the pages that I have missed but it may take a while so congratulations to everyone who has joined the thread, wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## chatterbox93

hiiiiii!!! im due october 20 2010 :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi ladies, 

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Jem... based on LMP I'm due 30th Sept but when I have my scan on 24th there's a big chance I may fall into Oct xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

This one is a tough one for me. My mum died on April 4th last year, so I've been kinda teary today, but the husband got me a card, which I totally wasn't expecting. I waited for him to leave and immediately started bawling! It was so lovely for him to do, but sort of bitter sweet. It really sucks to know that my Mum will never know her grandchild. I wish I could ask her things like how it was to have me, was she scared (I was her first), and even stuff like how big I was.


----------



## brunettebimbo

PreggyEggy said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 
> This one is a tough one for me. My mum died on April 4th last year, so I've been kinda teary today, but the husband got me a card, which I totally wasn't expecting. I waited for him to leave and immediately started bawling! It was so lovely for him to do, but sort of bitter sweet. It really sucks to know that my Mum will never know her grandchild. I wish I could ask her things like how it was to have me, was she scared (I was her first), and even stuff like how big I was.

:hugs:


----------



## Soos

our approximate date is October 28 :)


----------



## laura6914

preggyeggy im sorry you had such a hard day yesterday. Cant imagine how hard it must have been for you. Hope your feeling stronger today :hugs:

xxx


----------



## katix333

:hugs:


----------



## Inlalaland

hi, please add me to oct 30 :)


----------



## Kaz1977

Sorry to say I'm leaving this thread... and moving to September sparkles instead 

Had 12 week scan today, everything was wonderful, sonographer was really good and took the time to show us round our baby. Due date has moved to Sep 27 :happydance:

So delighted I can finally tell the world I'm having a :baby:, it's been so hard keeping the secret so long.

Good luck on your journeys everyone. :hugs: See you all in 2nd tri


----------



## wanabamummy

Ahhh good luck!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Kaz!

My private scan on Saturday put me back a week, I'm hoping the NHS will put me back to what I think I am......9+5


----------



## laura6914

Ah congrates Kaz, that means your moving to 2nd Tri to arent you?
All the best hun. 
xxx


----------



## Faerie

Good morning everyone :hi:

I was looking for an October thread and only just found you guys :) I am expecting my 2nd, little bit of a surprise as Sofia took 2 years and a lot of heartache to conceive, but very happy!

I've got my EDD as 12th October, going by my dates, but won't really know til I have my nuchal scan on 31st March.

Anyway, look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## laura6914

Welcom Faerie, 

You have the same EDD as me. :happydance: I know what you mean by heartache. It has taken my 2 1/2 years to get her myself. 
I have my scan on the 6/04 it seems so far away (3 weeks today) xxx


----------



## Faerie

Hi Laura! :hugs: LTTC is tough. I had 4mc and an ectopic and then my right tube removed, and that was after I'd been told I couldn't have children... and here I am now expecting my 2nd! Fingers crossed. I think that's why I'm finding it so hard to believe. I had an early scan too to check bubs is where it's meant to be. Just counting down the days now...


----------



## Twiglet

:wave: Faerie :) 

Congrats on number 2 :)


----------



## laura6914

Wow that sounds like a very difficults journey. I take my hat off to you. and way to go on proving the professionals wrong. See even they get it wrong sometimes. lol. 
When do you have a scan? I had one at just over 4 weeks to rule out ectopic and another after 6 weeks to make sure all was ok. 

Hey twiglet how are we today?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Hey Laura, 

I'm ok thanks, feeling rubbish and tired but that's more to Caitlyn teething and being clingy :dohh: how about you? :)


----------



## charima

Hello everyone! 

Add me for October the first!


----------



## subaru555

Congrats Charima!

I know all about the stupid professionals being wrong - it took us 6 years to get here! x


----------



## laura6914

ah bless her twiglet. im fine thank you hun. Felling a bit run down but thats about it. really tired. 
Cant wait for her/him to be here now. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> ah bless her twiglet. im fine thank you hun. Felling a bit run down but thats about it. really tired.
> Cant wait for her/him to be here now.
> 
> xxx

:rofl: Your last line really made me giggle! Your screwed if you feel like that now, you have 30 weeks left!! :lol:


----------



## subaru555

I'm absolutely shattered. Can't keep my eyes open, feeling sick again and everything after all that disappeared, think baby bunny's had a growth spurt!


----------



## laura6914

i said that today. how the flipping hell am i going to get though the next 30 weeks. lol.:haha:
I must say though im not enjoying being pregnant like i should be and i feel so bad for saying it. Im constantly cramping. tired. irritable and my skin is itching like crazy 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been told 2nd Tri is so much better and is when you really enjoy your pregnancy! I'm hoping so!

I hate being sick every morning but I have sort of got used to it and I am settling into pregnancy now :)


----------



## laura6914

my sicknees when but have threw up the passed 3 mornings. i sure hope its better in the seond tri. i would love thee cramps to stop.although i have got used to them now they are still so annoying. 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Second tri is much better!


----------



## Faerie

Yes, it really is! If only we could all just sleep until then ;)

Laura don't feel bad, however much you've hoped and prayed for a baby morning sickness is still poo!


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, congratulations Faerie and well done on proving the professionals wrong. They do a fantastic job but they aren't always right!
I had my 12 weeks scan today and got a surprise when the sonographer said I was 12 weeks 3 days and due on September 26th instead of October 1st but going by my last period I would still be due 1st October. My last period was 25th December, my cycle is 28 days, so that would still make me due 1st October would it not? Sorry if I am not making sense but I am a bit confused. Could it not just be that bubs is a bit bigger rather than my dates being different xx


----------



## laurietate25

yep ur right, u think the sickness and horrible feelings are never gonna end, then all of a sudden u reach a certain way like 12-14 wks and they just go and then u start to enjoy and love the pregnancy. my sickness has gone in the mornings but still got it at night. it alot worse tonight than last and i feel really crappy sitting in bed, bn like it since 4pm today. October babies is seems to be moving so fast recently and we are all starting to have or due our dating scans... yippee!! xx


----------



## laurietate25

forgot to mention, i had my booking apt today and all went well, midwife was fab same one i had with my 2 boys!! She picked up the heartbeat straight away at 10+4 wks and was really pleased!! Hearing the heartbeat was amazing!! xx


----------



## Faerie

Serenity81 said:


> Hi ladies, congratulations Faerie and well done on proving the professionals wrong. They do a fantastic job but they aren't always right!
> I had my 12 weeks scan today and got a surprise when the sonographer said I was 12 weeks 3 days and due on September 26th instead of October 1st but going by my last period I would still be due 1st October. My last period was 25th December, my cycle is 28 days, so that would still make me due 1st October would it not? Sorry if I am not making sense but I am a bit confused. Could it not just be that bubs is a bit bigger rather than my dates being different xx

Thanks!

Well the sonographer will have gone by your measurements, and of course it's possible that you ovulated early. They tend to stick by what they decide at the 12 week scan re dates (or at least mine did). TBH doesn't make too much difference.... how many babies come when they're meant to?? Tee hee.


----------



## mrsgtobe

can someone add me for oct 1st -which is my bday too :)


----------



## Serenity81

Faerie said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, congratulations Faerie and well done on proving the professionals wrong. They do a fantastic job but they aren't always right!
> I had my 12 weeks scan today and got a surprise when the sonographer said I was 12 weeks 3 days and due on September 26th instead of October 1st but going by my last period I would still be due 1st October. My last period was 25th December, my cycle is 28 days, so that would still make me due 1st October would it not? Sorry if I am not making sense but I am a bit confused. Could it not just be that bubs is a bit bigger rather than my dates being different xx
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Well the sonographer will have gone by your measurements, and of course it's possible that you ovulated early. They tend to stick by what they decide at the 12 week scan re dates (or at least mine did). TBH doesn't make too much difference.... how many babies come when they're meant to?? Tee hee.Click to expand...

Thankyou for your reply :flower: Yes, the midwife did say to me that they stick by the 12 week scan as they are extremely accurate. I don't know why I am making such a fuss, I mean it's obviously better news for me if I am further along than I thought :haha: And I am over the moon that bubs is growing well, it's just that I was really sure of my dates, and you are right babies come when they want to, not when they are expected too. Thanks again xx


----------



## StonesWife

Hello girls! Just wanted to pop in and say hi to all the newbies (and oldies :haha:) I hope everyone is doing good. I've been feeling my exhaustion rise a bit lately. I'm going to start my yoga class again tomorrow and get back into that so I'm hoping my energy rises again with yoga. I was also wondering if anyone was looking into the Bradley method? I was interested in it but didn't want to go out and buy books with out knowing a little about it, and the websites don't say much really.


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

october 26th for meeee :)


----------



## Jaymes

You can take me off the list. :cry:

Good luck on your beans Bumpkins!


----------



## tinkerbel

will u add me for the 21st october plz


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry Jaymes :hugs: :(


----------



## juless

Oh nooo, now something else to worry about! I've had cold sores every so often since I was little but it's been a few years. Now that I'm pregnant - BAM cold sore... I had some Lipactin medicine (it's been here a few years though so I doubt it even works anymore). It didn't say anything on the package about not using during pregnancy so I used it for the last few days. Now I take a quick look and see it's not recommended! At least through what I've found online. It is just on the outside of my mouth (some may have gotten inside but hardly any) and I've only used small amounts so I don't think I should worry too much, should I? I'm not going to use it any more..


----------



## StonesWife

So sorry for your loss Jaymes! :hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

Juless I wouldn't worry too much. And if it does worry you give your doctor or midwife a call and express your concerns so they can reassure you... I'm sure everything is fine... :hugs:


----------



## mommymillard

Had u/s today and my due date is now Nov 1. So you can take me off the 25th.


----------



## carmyz

well my u/s didnt go well the baby measured 8 and a half weeks with no heartbeat i knew i would be out a couple of days anyway..i had a bloodtest goin bk for results 2moro then having another one on friday or sat to do if the go down or up..im a mess as u can imagine i knew something was goin to happen..its just not fair :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## aurora

:hugs2: carmyz


----------



## laura6914

oh no carmyz. im so so so sorry hunny. Words cant begin to explain how sorry i am. :hugs: thinking of your hunny. your in my thoughts. 
xxx :hug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

carmyz said:


> well my u/s didnt go well the baby measured 8 and a half weeks with no heartbeat i knew i would be out a couple of days anyway..i had a bloodtest goin bk for results 2moro then having another one on friday or sat to do if the go down or up..im a mess as u can imagine i knew something was goin to happen..its just not fair :cry: :cry: :cry:

I'm so sorry!:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> Hello girls! Just wanted to pop in and say hi to all the newbies (and oldies :haha:) I hope everyone is doing good. I've been feeling my exhaustion rise a bit lately. I'm going to start my yoga class again tomorrow and get back into that so I'm hoping my energy rises again with yoga. I was also wondering if anyone was looking into the Bradley method? I was interested in it but didn't want to go out and buy books with out knowing a little about it, and the websites don't say much really.

I've never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## katix333

:hugs:to carmyz, and whats that stoneswife?


----------



## **angel**

Can I join please :) am due 7th by dates but scan will confirm on 29th :) xx


----------



## subaru555

So sorry hun, that's such a shame.


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, all updated!
so sorry for the losses :hugs:


----------



## bambino_no2

Hi, can i be added aswell plz due the 15th thanks. xx

I am so sorry to those that have lost, u are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

carmyz said:


> well my u/s didnt go well the baby measured 8 and a half weeks with no heartbeat i knew i would be out a couple of days anyway..i had a bloodtest goin bk for results 2moro then having another one on friday or sat to do if the go down or up..im a mess as u can imagine i knew something was goin to happen..its just not fair :cry: :cry: :cry:

Im so sorry Carmyz


----------



## kstancook

I just want to say sorry to all the recent losses. :hugs: 

As for dating, my dr just told me that the first scan is the most accurate. I had one at 6w2d and it was right on track. At 8 weeks it was measuring 1 day ahead and yesterday at 10w it was three days ahead. They said not to worry as the first on is the best on. That one aligns with my ovulation date anyways. 

How is everyone feeling? only a few more weeks till 2nd tri and I am very relieved. Also the exhaustion has set in since 9week mark. Cant wait to get my energy back!!!


----------



## carmyz

hi all just a quick update my bloodtest results were 121,000 which are good for my dates..im gettin another test 2moro gettin results sat..and im having another u/s next friday..i hope a miracle happens


----------



## Newt4

I'll be praying for you Carmyz!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

carmyz, ill be thinking of you. keep us updated. i hope you get that miracle. 
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is anyone else having trouble with work?
Mine are treating me so badly:cry:
I feel like I am being bullied!! :(
The full story is in my journal, I know I am in for it today!


----------



## laura6914

Hey hun i have had a quick flick through and have read nots and bobs. Whats going on? They having a go for you haveing time off and trying to get you to quit instead of going back after the baby?
My work are being great to be honest. Although i havent had much time off and after my maternity leave i wont be coming back whch they know about. They really are grat. 
Hun if your being treated unfairly just because your pregnant do you have a union that you can speak with or perhaps seek advise from citezens advice? You cant go on like this its not fair on your and you really dont need the stress. 
xxx huge :hugs:
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to go to Citizen's Advice as soon as I get chance to get off work.
It's really stressing me out and I don't need this :(

I've just made a topic on it, I think she is being a bully!


----------



## **angel**

thank you...

So sorry to those who have had losses xxxx


----------



## laura6914

ill have a look at your other topic now hun and reply over there. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

bambino_no2 congrats! you are added :flower:


----------



## laurietate25

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

laurie that is absolutely appauling how they treated you. Disgusting. 
xx


----------



## katix333

tryed my doppler again this morning and still cant find babys heartbeat..should i be worried ? :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

laurietate25 said:


> brunette bimbo go seek advice as i was bullied and went thru a hard time with my 1st child, i had been working for them for 2 years and as soon as i told them i was pregnant they instantly treated me different. They used to make me do all the cleaning and running around while the other girls were allowed to sit down. they then told me i couldnt return to work as they would no longer have a place for me part time.... yet they took on a part time girl wheni was fininshing... I felt totally let down! but if id of known then what i know now i would stuck to my guns and took it further!!!
> dont let it happen to u stand ur ground and seek advice as it cruel and not healthy for u or baby.
> It stressed me out so much i ended up having my son 2 months early as i was constantly worried, stressed and rushed off my feet to a point of exhaustion because of them! x

That's terrible! Don't worry I will be.
I think she knows she was in the wrong yesterday as she has been lovely with me this morning, fingers crossed me telling her husband that I didn't need the stress has sunk in! She should know, she is a Mum herself!


----------



## StonesWife

Katix333- No don't be worried. Home dopplers are not as sensitive as the ones doctors use and right now your baby is about raspberry sized and moving around your uterus like crazy! 

Cramyz- You're in my thoughts! I hope they find a hb!

The bradley method is a method of training your body with exercises and relaxtion techniques to ensure a natural delivery without pain meds. The success rate is something like 96% which is amazing. I'm really hoping for a natural birth and definately NO epidural!! I'm hoping to find someone using it so I can get some more info on it.


----------



## Mrs_N

katix, don't worry - at 10 weeks most midwifes won't even try to listen to the heartbeat because it's so difficult to find. your uterus is still below your pelvic bone, and baby is tiny & moves around a lot! 
some hints - a really full bladder will push your uterus up a little higher, which can help. you have to press quite hard with the doppler I found initially. it took me about 20 minutes to find the first time!
even if all this doesn't help don't panic - sometimes even at 16 weeks midwives can't find the hb with a doppler!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi Ladies - I haven't really been posting much, I really just like reading how everyone is doing :)

Carmyz - I'm hoping the best for you!

Well, I am super happy today! I went to see the OB/GYN this morning for my first visit. He did an US so I was able to see my lil bean and the HB. I was so happy that I started tearing up right then. When I got to my car, the tears were just flowing LOL. This is my first pg and I just can't get over how amazing that was! 

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part :flower:


----------



## StonesWife

Yay Chipper!!


----------



## bambino_no2

Mrs_N said:


> bambino_no2 congrats! you are added :flower:

thanks xx


----------



## Kristina <3

Anyone else due OCT 24th?? :)


----------



## juless

I'm due the 23rd.. pretty close! lol


----------



## juless

Why is it that when I'm pregnant and hormonal my husband seems to be worse??? Why is he moody and tempermental and angry about EVERY little thing??? I'm less moody than him and I'm freaking pregnant!!!!!!!! I don't think he even considers how much stress that crap puts me under...


----------



## hibiscus07

juless said:


> Why is it that when I'm pregnant and hormonal my husband seems to be worse??? Why is he moody and tempermental and angry about EVERY little thing??? I'm less moody than him and I'm freaking pregnant!!!!!!!! I don't think he even considers how much stress that crap puts me under...

Yep, my hubby is being the EXACT same way. Super irritating.


----------



## carmyz

hey just got bk from my bloodtest im gettin the results 2moro.

i rang up the u/s place my doc wanted me to go to and im booked in for 930am friday and they bulk bill so im happy about that..i hope this wk goes quick..not sure wats goin to happen 2moro if my blood test results come bk lower if there goin to tell me to get a D&C or wait for the u/s...


----------



## wanabamummy

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thinking of you carmyx. Cant they get you in for a scan any sooner? Thats an awfully long wait. I hope your bloods reveal a bit of hope for you. I have everything crossed and thinking of you at the confusing time. 
Praying everything works out ok. 
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

carmyz said:


> hey just got bk from my bloodtest im gettin the results 2moro.
> 
> i rang up the u/s place my doc wanted me to go to and im booked in for 930am friday and they bulk bill so im happy about that..i hope this wk goes quick..not sure wats goin to happen 2moro if my blood test results come bk lower if there goin to tell me to get a D&C or wait for the u/s...


Good Luck Hun, I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## katix333

thank u ladies !


----------



## trumpetbum

hope everyone is good. I'm really missing my inet connection, should have my modem fixed soon. I'm on a busy city acute medical recieving nursing placement just now, but have thankfully not been as sick. I have my second early scan on saturday where hopefully peanut will have developed into a recognisable little baby/shrimp :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

juless said:


> Why is it that when I'm pregnant and hormonal my husband seems to be worse??? Why is he moody and tempermental and angry about EVERY little thing??? I'm less moody than him and I'm freaking pregnant!!!!!!!! I don't think he even considers how much stress that crap puts me under...

Mine is being like that! He is doing my head in!
He just rang me and was all nice and then he said "O you could have picked the dog up" I told him no, it's a 30 minute walk there and back and that he can just go via his dads on the way home to get her. He said he would have to go the long way so I said "I'm sure you'll live" and that was it, he got on one so I hung up, he kept ringing and ringing but I text him and said until he is ready not to talk to me like shit not to bother ringing me. He hasn't rang:wacko:


----------



## subaru555

2 weeks till I move over to 2nd tri ! :D 

I'm going at 13 weeks..which is only technically 3 days early 

Are you girls getting excited!?

x


----------



## going_crazy

subaru555 said:


> 2 weeks till I move over to 2nd tri ! :D
> 
> I'm going at 13 weeks..which is only technically 3 days early
> 
> Are you girls getting excited!?
> 
> x

Hey!

I'll be following you! I'm getting very excited, have my scan on 29th - how about you? xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## **angel**

my scan is on 29th aswell going crazy it feels so so far away lol xx


----------



## going_crazy

It's 10 days away..... feels like 10 months!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey Mrs_N & ladies :) Hope everyone is well! 

I'm coming over from September Stars... had my dating scan today... baby perfectly fine, but my EDD has been put back 2wks so is now 9th Oct!! Please could you add me to the list?

Also... here's a pic of the scan.... not a great one I must admit... taken on my fone of the scan pic itself in a moving car with shaky hands lol!! But u can sort of make it out... especially the lil pointy nose, just like his daddy's!! xx

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b69/69_lolly/19032010465.jpg


----------



## kstancook

welcome lolly!


----------



## juless

Congrats to all those with healthy scans! :)
Phew! I've made it to 9 weeks!! A few more weeks to go until I can tell everyone! I can't wait!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

I had my scan on Wednesday but i bloody drank too much water so couldnt get that great piccies, my bladder was squashing the babies head, poor thing,lol! I emptied it a tiny bit but not enough. When we first saw the little one the bubba was upside down and then we saw it move and give us a wave! All is well, roll on 17 May for my 20 week scan, just want to know its all OK and the sex.  I was put forward 2 days, due date 1 October! yay!


----------



## subaru555

Our scan is on Friday the 26th :) - next week :)

I'll be moving over on the 2nd of April :wohoo:

Ye-ha!

Got our doppler today, been listening to the baby for the last hour and a half and jeezo he moves about loads!...Perhaps due to all that Irn Bru from this morning :blush:

Anyone elses OH's keep trying to "mount" them?!! Mines seems supercharged at the moment. He woke me up at 3:45!! :haha:


----------



## mummymoo2be

i'm due in october but not 100% sure on date till have scan as dr said 16th and midwife said 17th. Hubby is convinced it'll arrive on 21st as thats my birthday and our wedding anniversary too


----------



## Kernow_mummy

Congratulations to you all....I'm due around the end of October (29th)....not had my first scan yet...thats in 3 weeks...fingers crossed that everything is ok 

xx


----------



## souternbell09

I just found out im due around the 18th of October 2 weeks before my bday how exciting!! The boyfriend is hoping past the 31st he wants to color my belly......so we'll see :)


----------



## **angel**

subaru555 said:


> Our scan is on Friday the 26th :) - next week :)
> 
> I'll be moving over on the 2nd of April :wohoo:
> 
> Ye-ha!
> 
> Got our doppler today, been listening to the baby for the last hour and a half and jeezo he moves about loads!...Perhaps due to all that Irn Bru from this morning :blush:
> 
> Anyone elses OH's keep trying to "mount" them?!! Mines seems supercharged at the moment. He woke me up at 3:45!! :haha:

Lol its defo a male thing!! Mine has learnt not to push his luck lol xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Mines the opposite, wont come near me, charming hey, I think he is scared he will hurt it, he wishes!lol! x


----------



## Twiglet

Seems like a lot of us have scans on the 29th :)


----------



## shyfox1988

Midwife worked out im due about the 17th october but wont know for definate till have 12 week scan :)


----------



## going_crazy

Twiglet said:


> Seems like a lot of us have scans on the 29th :)

Yay for the 29th!! :haha:

Hopefully all scans go fine and there will be lots of updates/pics!

Good luck ladies!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies hope I can join you, I got a bfp this week and am due 26th October, although I think it will become a week later as in my last pregnancy baby always seemed to be a week behind what my dates stated. Unfortunately that ended in a MMC discovered at 12 week scan in Dec 09. I have PCOS so know the risks are higher and ovulation dates etc can be all over the place as well so just have to stay calm, eat well and relax as much as possible.

Praying for a ticky bean this time, looking forward to getting to know everybody xoxo


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations to all the new mummies to be, there are loads and loads of us on this thread now, it's so hard to keep up, lol
Wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Wow!!! A thought just occured to me........ By the end of next week, we might see some DECEMBER due dates appearing (please correct me if I'm wrong! lol )


----------



## Serenity81

going_crazy said:


> Wow!!! A thought just occured to me........ By the end of next week, we might see some DECEMBER due dates appearing (please correct me if I'm wrong! lol )

Oh my goodness that is absolutely amazing, December already!! I couldn't believe it when I saw November due dates but December!


----------



## Faerie

ellaandcallum said:


> Mines the opposite, wont come near me, charming hey, I think he is scared he will hurt it, he wishes!lol! x

PMSL!!

Ha ha, nope, my man won't leave me alone! I'm starting to feel more in the mood again now though, the last few weeks I've just wanted to castrate him!


----------



## shambaby

hi everyone, it's been a long time since i checked on this thread - just skimmed through to catch up. so sorry to see all the losses :hugs:

i, too, will be leaving this thread, but for the happy reason that my scan brought my due date forward. i am 13 weeks today, and due 26th september. not sure if i will join the september thread, as there will be too much to catch up on and to be honest i struggle to keep up with these large threads!!

good luck to everyone, h&h 9 months (or what is left of them)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Faerie said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> Mines the opposite, wont come near me, charming hey, I think he is scared he will hurt it, he wishes!lol! x
> 
> PMSL!!
> 
> Ha ha, nope, my man won't leave me alone! I'm starting to feel more in the mood again now though, the last few weeks I've just wanted to castrate him!Click to expand...

Mine keeps waking me up in the middle of the night! :lol:
I actually don't mind as in the evening and first thing in the morning I feel sicky so can't have sex then as I would probably be sick on him!!! :rofl:


----------



## wanabamummy

^^ :rofl:

i noticed my oh is a bit frisky too!! its usually me but this weekend he has been poking me!! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

^^^^ :rofl:

We had sex 3 TIMES in 2 days, that's the most we have had since finding out I am pregnant! I have relaxed more now, at the beginning I kept pulling away from him! :lol:

Has anyone else's sex drive shot up?
I want sex all the time, I just can't because of the sicky ness!!


----------



## juless

I'm starting to notice more symptoms now I didn't have before! I guess that's a good sign! I've notice my fingernails are growing incredibly fast now and my gums are swelling up randomly! Wierd, but I'm glad because these things are supposed to happen!! :)


----------



## bambino_no2

brunettebimbo said:


> ^^^^ :rofl:
> 
> We had sex 3 TIMES in 2 days, that's the most we have had since finding out I am pregnant! I have relaxed more now, at the beginning I kept pulling away from him! :lol:
> 
> Has anyone else's sex drive shot up?
> I want sex all the time, I just can't because of the sicky ness!!

Ive been totally opposite my sex drive has just gone, my OH aint to pleased lol:haha:


----------



## Serenity81

bambino_no2 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> ^^^^ :rofl:
> 
> We had sex 3 TIMES in 2 days, that's the most we have had since finding out I am pregnant! I have relaxed more now, at the beginning I kept pulling away from him! :lol:
> 
> Has anyone else's sex drive shot up?
> I want sex all the time, I just can't because of the sicky ness!!
> 
> Ive been totally opposite my sex drive has just gone, my OH aint to pleased lol:haha:Click to expand...

Same here, sex drive, what sex drive? lol I get up at 6.30am every morning, work, run around after three kids, do housework (cooking, cleaning, etc), once dinner is done, homework with kids and bath them, get them off to bed, do one last tidy up and then I'm off to bed. If he even dared to come near me for sex then god bloody help him!! I am exhausted just now. Maybe when I get more energy back then he may be in with a chance!!


----------



## Jox

my sex drive has disappeared again....lol did it a couple of times after getting BFP but not done anything for a few weeks now....think OH is gonna start getting fustrated soon...bless him.

xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

My Dr has moved my due date so may I be removed from October 20th please?


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated for you ladies :)

Trying4ababy did you want to be moved to a different date? or have you gone over to another month??

sex? whats that?? :huh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ha ha my sex drive disappeared between 8 weeks and 11 weeks - which was good cause I had to persuade my OH during that time it was okay to still have sex... but since I got to the 11 week mark it's just shot up and my OH is more than happy :) lol


----------



## Trying4ababy

Mrs_N...I got moved to another month, I'm now a November Sparkler


----------



## biteable

Can i join plz didnt get a date till my scan yday and im due on the 2nd oct


----------



## aurora

Measuring to the DAY 11+4, right on sched.
He was kicking and punching me to beat hell at the beginning, then finally got still so we could take some pics. lol
HB was 157 bpm


11w4d:thumbup:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/tammyw/zree1.jpg

Just chillin

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/tammyw/zree2.jpg

Rock on.. lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/tammyw/zree3.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Amazing pictures!


----------



## starsunshine

hiya, my scan's put me due on 1st oct. Can I be changed please? ta! It's all v exciting:cloud9:


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear you're in limbo Carmyz. Good luck for Fri, hope you have a good outcome. 

Congrats on all the new BFPs and scans and sorry for any losses. Sorry not been on here in a while. 

I had my midwife appointment at 16 March and all went well. My scan's on 1 April. Am looking forward to it but a little anxious as my sickness has really died down over the last wk and i'm not nearly as tired as I was. Keep worrying that the sonographer's gonna turn around and say "April Fools...we made a mistake at your last scan and there's nothing there!!" Just want to fastforward to it now so I can get excited. Seems so long ago since my 8wk scan. 

xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Pma Charlie!!!! Ur gonna be fine!!!!! X x x


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi ladies..... I'm sorry I haven't been on in awhile, we moved and my internet connection isn't working at home so I have to get on here at work which doesn't give me time to read up on how everyone's doing. I had a bleed on Friday and was stressing about it but saw the Dr yesterday and they did an US. Lil bubs was jumping all over the place and we got to hear the heartbeat so I am not stressing about it anymore. Did you know your lil one doubles in size from week 10 to week 12. Apparently my Dr. thinks growing that quickly may have made one of my blood vessels break. I have a new scan pic but its on my phone and unsure how to put it up :(


----------



## Mrs_N

fab pics aurora, you've got a little mover & shaker there by the sounds of it! :thumbup:

biteable you are added :)


----------



## laura6914

hello my lovlies, 

How are we all. How quick is this 1st tri going. I cant believe there is a due december thread already. I really cant. The next tread will be babies due in 2011 how crazy is that. 
Well apart from the tiredness my symptoms have gone now, They have been replaced with headaches but im ok with that. Slowly starting to enjoy it now thank heavens. 

under 2 weeks until my scan i cant wait to see my little one. Seen her twice already but she was just a pip then. 
Hear her heartbeat on the doppler everyday and her heart beat is 180 BPM does that sem really quick ??? is this normal????

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Baby's heartbeats are meant to be really quick so I wouldn't worry unnecessarily. My symptoms have gone now as well apart from tiredness. I didn't get up for my 3 am toilet visit last night so I think my womb is climbing out & looking at the size of my bump would confirm it!


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> hello my lovlies,
> 
> How are we all. How quick is this 1st tri going. I cant believe there is a due december thread already. I really cant. The next tread will be babies due in 2011 how crazy is that.
> Well apart from the tiredness my symptoms have gone now, They have been replaced with headaches but im ok with that. Slowly starting to enjoy it now thank heavens.
> 
> under 2 weeks until my scan i cant wait to see my little one. Seen her twice already but she was just a pip then.
> Hear her heartbeat on the doppler everyday and her heart beat is 180 BPM does that sem really quick ??? is this normal????
> 
> xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I saw the December thread, it really made me realise how quickly first tri has actually gone even though it feels like forever at the time. When I joined babyandbump I was just a little over 4 weeks and now I am almost 14! My symptoms have all gone now aswell apart from tiredness and a bit more dizzyness. Strangely enough I have been experiencing headaches aswell, which I was worried about so googled it, lol. It said it was normal in pregnancy to suffer suffer from them especially if you were prone to headaches before which I was. I have days when I am really enjoying and revelling in being pregnant and then others where I am still feeling anxious. Aw your scan will be amazing Laura, I couldn't believe how much my little one had grown between week 11 and 12 (I had a private scan at 11 weeks, then my nhs one at 12 weeks) I am ticking off the days on my calendar until my 20 week scan which is 7 weeks yesterday.
> It is really normal for their heartbeats to be really fast, I asked the sonographer who did my private scan if they know why babies hearts beat so fast and he said it was due to oxygen levels, because when they are in the womb and at such an early stage they are obviously not using their own lungs. It's perfectly normal hun xxxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

BeanieBaby said:


> Am looking forward to it but a little anxious as my sickness has really died down over the last wk and i'm not nearly as tired as I was. Keep worrying that the sonographer's gonna turn around and say "April Fools...we made a mistake at your last scan and there's nothing there!!" Just want to fastforward to it now so I can get excited. Seems so long ago since my 8wk scan.
> 
> xxx

BeanieBaby - feeling the same at the moment, past day or so nausea just hasnt been as bad. Although I am emotional and mega tired as have been working late Mon and Tues so just hoping its the tiredness has taken over for a while. Been really down since yesterday thinking oh no here we go again as I lost my last bean at 9-10 weeks in Dec 09. Keep looking out for negative signs, like have been to the loo twice in the past 24 hours, normally constipated to hell and only go twice a week :wacko:. Sounds mad but Im stopping taking Fybogel until I know if things are positive news to keep me sane. In my last mis my tiredness disappeared overnight, I broke out in hormonal lumps on my face and my constipation disappeared :-(. I've also had the slightest bit of pinkish blood in a bit of my discharge and lower fullness/pressure, had anybody else had this? Rationally and positively its things just moving and growing in there, right?

Need positive vibes ladies! Still waiting to hear from my midwife for booking appointment, desperately hope it will be next week. They now try and arrange a quick scan at this appointment as well so I can at least settle, or have another crappy holiday period like Christmas.

Oh jeez, I need rescue remedy, catch you all later xo


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls. i thought it was within the normal rang but you cant help but worrk can you. 

Serenity i found out i was pregnant at 3+3 and i really cant beleive how fast it has gone looking back but like you say it feels like forever. wow 14 weeks, ready for the second tri nearly then :hapydance:

that 7 weeks will go by so quickly. are you going to find out what your having?

star sunshine, i hav a tiny bump now to. its more noticable now my bloat has gone. a few weeks ago by the evening i looked about 5 months due to the bloat :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies, I'm looking at buying a doppler - deperate to hear the baby's heartbeat as the sonographer didn't give us the chance at my scan! Seeing it was fabulous tho, but I'm itching to listen to it at my own free will!! Any good recommendations as to where to get one from? x


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> thanks girls. i thought it was within the normal rang but you cant help but worrk can you.
> 
> Serenity i found out i was pregnant at 3+3 and i really cant beleive how fast it has gone looking back but like you say it feels like forever. wow 14 weeks, ready for the second tri nearly then :hapydance:
> 
> that 7 weeks will go by so quickly. are you going to find out what your having?
> 
> star sunshine, i hav a tiny bump now to. its more noticable now my bloat has gone. a few weeks ago by the evening i looked about 5 months due to the bloat :haha:

I think hearing the babies heartbeat sometimes is quite scary because it sounds like it is going far too fast, which obviously it isn't but when you hear your own heartbeat and then hear the babies it does sound scary. Wow, 3+3, that is amazing. When I first joined it felt like everyone was so much further on than me and it felt like I would take years to get there and then next week I will be moving on to 2nd tri, can't quite believe I will be moving over there. This is going to sound really strange but leaving first tri is like I am going to be leaving my comfort zone if you know what I mean, plus I am going to be the new girl all over again :haha: Listen to me, I sound so weird, but this forum has been like a 2nd home to me over the last few weeks and has taken away a lot of the worry and stress that I probably would have felt otherwise. 
I would love to tell you that I am not going to find out and that I want it to be a surprise but to be honest I will not have the willpower, lol. Plus, my little girl who is 6 is absolutely bursting to know if she is getting a little sister (I have 2 boys and a girl) and she doesn't want another brother so the pressure is really on. :dohh: I will be terrified to come home after my 20 week scan if I am told I am having a boy!
My bump is really noticeable now and the people I haven't told I am starting to tell now because it is very obvious xxx


----------



## Serenity81

ttc_lolly said:


> Hey ladies, I'm looking at buying a doppler - deperate to hear the baby's heartbeat as the sonographer didn't give us the chance at my scan! Seeing it was fabulous tho, but I'm itching to listen to it at my own free will!! Any good recommendations as to where to get one from? x

I was having this problem aswell, but Laura kindly helped me out on this one. The only one the stores seem to be selling is one by Lindam and reading the reviews for it really put me off plus you can't use it until after 22 weeks. I am watching an Angelsounds one on e-bay at the moment and amazon also sell them; here is the direct link for it on amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0K6RDVB49YPCTKEED40E

Angelsounds seems to have fantastic reviews for their dopplers so that is the one I am personally going for. Hope this helps xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friend has a doppler she is going to lend me, I'm not sure what make it is though.

I'm wanting to lend it soon but scared incase I can't hear anything!?

12 week scan tomorrow!!:happydance:


----------



## laurietate25

..................


----------



## jjsmommie

Im due the 11th!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Scan today!!


----------



## Newt4

Jealous :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

jjsmommie said:


> Im due the 11th!

welcome :wave: added you on :)


----------



## Princess86

Hey Mrs N, hope your doing great :) was wondering if u can add me in for *5th Oct *please, i waited till my first scan so i know my EDD and so it is :) tke care x


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies,

So I've spent the past few months in the September due thread but after my scan yesterday it turns out I'm due 3rd Oct so I'm with you lovely ladies instead.

So yeah, I'm Jemma - 25. Engaged to Ian - 23 and we're getting married 25th June this year. Here's my little Panda chillaxing with his/her arms behind her head. Was stunned yesterday as how much he moved (not officially a boy but that's what I think it is at the moment). Full on acrobats. Lol!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









baby3.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## starsunshine

Aw I'm loving the scan pics Jemma. So cute that your baby was moving around a lot - mine was a bit lazy at my scan - just curled up into a ball & stretched out again!!!! Congratulations on your wedding, we've put ours off so I think you're very brave.


----------



## Faerie

It's amazing when you see them at 12 weeks, I remember when I saw Sofia I didn't expect her to look so much like a baby and like you say moving so much - such a massive change from the 8 week scan (if you have one).

Well my MS has come back :( Bleurgh. Got my nuchal scan next Wednesday, trying not to be too scared or excited.

Welcome to everyone :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Argh, my scan is a week away now! How am I supposed to wait so long? D: I managed to get through all the other weeks by not thinking about it, but now it's too close! I'm so excited!

Haha, it doesn't help when my husband says stuff like he just said..."This time next week we'll be in the waiting room!". I think I'm going to explode from excitement!

I hope everyone here is doing ok! :D Most of my sickness seems to have gone, but I'm still finding myself really picky with food. Weirdly, I can never have too many sweets though, even when I'm sick!

These past few days I've noticed a return of some of the discomfort I had at the start of the pregnancy, like the aches and stuff. It disappeared around the 6/7 weeks, but at least it doesn't seem as bad this time. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## KittyVentura

I found that a lot of my symptoms (except the darn tiredness) dwindled at about 8 weeks but came back at 10 weeks full throttle and are still there now. I was up 5 times to pee last night and have felt sick for a good 2 weeks pretty much non stop. 

Won't be long until we all start to feel better though. woohoo.

Also Preggyeggy... your avatar is making me want cake. Omnomnom!


----------



## J_Girl

Could you add me to Oct 4th please... I was holding out for awhile to make sure everything is okay! Thanks :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please could you move me to 23rd October? Was moved back 8 days.

Scan was amazing, baby waved at us and has changed loads in just 12 days!!

8 Week 1 Day
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleBean313thMarch2010-1.jpg

Yesterdays Scan - 9 Week 6 Days
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/P250310_1309_01.jpg


----------



## mlyn26

I have sadly miscarried.


----------



## going_crazy

:hugs: so sorry to hear of your loss mlyn26 :hugs: xxxx


----------



## rachael22

hi just 2 let i kno im not due on the 3rd october naw i been 4 my scan and im due 28th september xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I guess I'm joining you all! I first thought I was due Nov 1st..turns out it's Oct 30th. Halloween baby, perhaps :D


----------



## starsunshine

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly miscarried.


I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## **angel**

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly miscarried.

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Faerie

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly miscarried.

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

My nuchal scan is next Wednesday - eek!

I remember with Sofia the first few weeks went so slowly but it's kinda whizzed by, I guess she keeps me occupied.


----------



## KittyVentura

Brunettebimbo - So happy to hera your scan went well love :)

Mlyn - What tragic news. I can't imagine what you're going through but I do hope you heal fast and come back to 1st tri quickly xx


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry for your loss mlyn :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

sorry for your loss mlyn :hugs: Hope you are healed soon. x x x


----------



## MissMegs

Pickle is due on 18th October ;-)


----------



## buttonnose82

hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!

we finally got internet back today after moving!

me and cupcake are good! 13 weeks and it is flying!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry myln :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

mlyn26 said:


> I have sadly miscarried.

So sorry to hear mlyn, :hugs: and take care. I can sympathise with what you are going through as I've been through the same, hopefully you will recover and get your next bfp very soon xo.


----------



## bumbleberry

Can you add me for 15th October pls? Wanted to wait awhile before adding myself to the list to make sure things were ok. 

Now have booking appt with midwife next Wednesday so everything seems more real now :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mlyn, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: Sending healing love to you.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Here are my scan pics!!!!! I LOVE THEM!
 



Attached Files:







100_1571.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









100_1570.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Serenity81

I am so so sorry for your loss Mlyn, my heart and thoughts go out to you at this very difficult time. Hope we see you back here soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

buttonnose82 said:


> hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!
> 
> we finally got internet back today after moving!
> 
> me and cupcake are good! 13 weeks and it is flying!

Yay, welcome back buttonnose, glad to hear that you and bubs are doing well. I am doing fantastic, almost in 2nd tri now and can't believe it! I remember weeks ago when you started this thread and 2nd tri seemed so so far away. Most of my symptoms have gone now apart from occasionally my boobs are sore and I still get quite tired. A nice big bump has grown though, so had to tell everyone who didn't know as it was becoming very obvious. Glad to see you back :happydance: xxx


----------



## Newt4

Does any one know if you can get a picture from the nuchal translucency scan? I dont have a picture of the baby and really want one.


----------



## laura6914

Morning all :wave: how are we.

Sorry for all the recent losses :hugs:
Welcome to the new ladies. 

Nice to see you back buttonnose. Time is flying. I really cant believe im nearly 12 weeks now. Its great. 

Newt, you should have the option to buy pics from the scan if you like. They do cost though depending on your area. Mine are going to be £2 per picture. 

As for me, same as you serenity, symptoms are going now apart from the major triedness and sore nips. :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

all updated!

buttonose glad all went okay with the move :thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> Morning all :wave: how are we.
> 
> Sorry for all the recent losses :hugs:
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> Nice to see you back buttonnose. Time is flying. I really cant believe im nearly 12 weeks now. Its great.
> 
> Newt, you should have the option to buy pics from the scan if you like. They do cost though depending on your area. Mine are going to be £2 per picture.
> 
> As for me, same as you serenity, symptoms are going now apart from the major triedness and sore nips. :happydance:
> xxx

I am finding it quite a weird stage at the moment :wacko: I have had my 12 week scan and seen bubs etc so I know that everything is okay, but all my symptoms have gone now and obviously I can't feel baby move yet so it has kind of started up my anxiety as to whether everything is okay or not. I know it sounds crazy, but that's the way I'm feeling and my 20 week scan feels like lightyears away, lol. I have read online that it is usual for symptoms to go away at this stage and most women call second tri the honeymoon period because that's the three months you feel at your best so my fears are completely unfounded :shrug: xxx


----------



## laura6914

your fears are normal hunny. SOmetimes i actually foget that i am pregnant all together until the tiredness kicks in again. 
Just enjoy the time you have symptom free :happydance: i can understand your worries though, remind me of all this im saying when i start panicking. :haha:

I have my 12 weeks scan a week tuesday im soooooo excited. Cant image seeing bubs moving around on the screen but not being able to feel it. i cant wait though. It still doesnt feel real sometimes. As last time i saw her she was a little tiny bean.

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> your fears are normal hunny. SOmetimes i actually foget that i am pregnant all together until the tiredness kicks in again.
> Just enjoy the time you have symptom free :happydance: i can understand your worries though, remind me of all this im saying when i start panicking. :haha:
> 
> I have my 12 weeks scan a week tuesday im soooooo excited. Cant image seeing bubs moving around on the screen but not being able to feel it. i cant wait though. It still doesnt feel real sometimes. As last time i saw her she was a little tiny bean.
> 
> xxx

That's what I feel like, that sometimes I just forget that I am actually pregnant as I have no symptoms that say I am. I have a bump now but I sometimes even forget that is there until I look down and see it and think Oh yeah there's a baby in there, lol I can't believe I am worrying again. I worried all through first tri and then relaxed for about two weeks there and now I am worrying again, lol. I always say to my sister that the worrying starts here for your baby and never stops for the rest of your life as even when they are born you still worry about them, the nature of the worries just change. I would just love to use this time to bloom and enjoy pregnancy instead of worrying so much.
Aw, the 12 week scan is always so exciting, seeing how much bubs has grown and still even though this is my 4th pregnancy I am still amazed at how fully formed they look at that stage. I just find the whole thing amazing. Can't believe in 6 months we'll all be showing off our new bundles xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Totally agree with you hun. But thats all part of motherhood, no matter what we are always going to worry. And if we didnt worry we would worry about why we wasn't worrying. :rofl: try saying all that after a few :haha:


I actually cant believe how quick these weeks have gone. It really is flying by. Did you buy that doppler in the end hun?

xxx


----------



## cjh

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if I could join this thread please?? I'm 12 + 4 weeks and yesterday I had my 12 week scan and have been confirmed as EDD 6th Oct.
I'm feeling a little lonely as I haven't got any bump friends as yet.
xxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> Totally agree with you hun. But thats all part of motherhood, no matter what we are always going to worry. And if we didnt worry we would worry about why we wasn't worrying. :rofl: try saying all that after a few :haha:
> 
> 
> I actually cant believe how quick these weeks have gone. It really is flying by. Did you buy that doppler in the end hun?
> 
> xxx

Ha ha, I know. I would worry if I wasn't worrying but worry when I am :rofl: I don't even know if that makes sense, but it does to me, lol.
It seems to be worse at the weekend when I have more of an opportunity to relax, I am so busy during the week and the days go in so fast but at the weekend the time seems to drag (especially if I am just pottering around the house). 
I got outbid in the last half an hour on that doppler so I am back to looking for another one. Think I might just buy the angelsounds one from amazon because ebay annoys me sometimes, lol I hate getting outbid at the last minute xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Could I have my due date moved forward to 2nd October please? Pregnancy was a little further along than first anticipated when I went for scan, so chuffed to pieces about that!!

Also looking for bump buddy who is due around the same date.


----------



## chelleb2

can you please add me onto 27th october :) thank you


----------



## FrenchFry

Hello - Please change me from Oct. 1st to Oct. 3rd. I am going to go by my ultrasound EDD (even though some say to keep my original LMP EDD).


----------



## going_crazy

Hi!
Who's going for their 12 week scan tomorrow???? I just answered KTP on a different thread and I remembered there's a few on this thread (but can't remember who :blush: sorry!)
Good luck to all with scans over the next week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbel

i have my scan on the 12th april any one else whos got one on the same day :) i cant wait to my baby sooooooo excited hehehehehe also cant wait to beable to buy a little vest or something its driving me insane :)


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi there, my scan is 21st April, the day before my birthday. I can't wait - it will be my 3rd one though as I've already had 2 early ones. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell the sex at 14 weeks, or is that way too early?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My next scan will be my 12 week one on April 26th! Seems like forever away lol.

Hope all of your scans go perfectly :D Can't wait to see scan pics!


----------



## laurietate25

Hi all yep good luck with scans... mine is on April the 6th at 13+4 wks which is quite late, but cos im under the consultant cos of prev prem babies i gotta have mine thru them now.xx
From 16 wks u can tell the gender, all being well the baby is in a gwd position to see! xx


----------



## Serenity81

Hello everyone, just stopping by to say good luck to everyone who has their scans tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Mine's tomorrow too :wave:


----------



## going_crazy

Twiglet said:


> Mine's tomorrow too :wave:

What time is your scan Twiglet?
Good Luck hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jox

tinkerbel said:


> i have my scan on the 12th april any one else whos got one on the same day :) i cant wait to my baby sooooooo excited hehehehehe also cant wait to beable to buy a little vest or something its driving me insane :)

Hi tinkerbel - my 12 weeks scan is also 12th April, by my reckoning bang on 12 weeks!! cant wait to see my beanie again!!!

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Twiglet said:


> Mine's tomorrow too :wave:

Good luck for tomorrow Twiglet :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girlies!

Anyone else's sickness seem to be getting worse? I thought it was supposed to get better :(

I have thrown up more this weekend and then just felt sick for the rest of the day!

My "What to expect when your expecting" book tells me that this is a time that I need to start eating properly and eating 300 extra calories a day (not junk) around 2300 calories a day which means I should be eating but I just can't seem to eat what I should! I think I barely eat 1000 calories at the moment!! My biggest meal is my breakfast....1 toasted teacake!! I keep trying to have a decent meal at lunchtime because by the time it comes to my evening meal sickness has kicked in again and I can barely eat! :(

Should I be worried? All I eat at the moment is what I fancy, toasted teacakes, fizzy sweets and crisps!! Not exactly a healthy diet for a growing baby is it?


----------



## KittyVentura

My sickness got a lot worse at about 10 weeks. I felt sick for 2 weeks flat and it sucked. It is tailing off now. 

I hope you feel better soon love. How's the wedding plans going? xx


----------



## Jox

still no MS for me...think ive managed to escape it again!!! woohoo!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

It's at 12:00 :thumbup: but my hospital are always late with scans so I'll be in from 12:30 onwards :dohh:

Good luck to everyone who has scans today!

Edit: Jox, I've never had MS either :thumbup: so sorry for the people that have it! It can get better or worse at 12 weeks dependent on the hormones within your body etc. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Twiglet hope all goes well at your scan today. your hospital sound like mine. Apaulling for time keeping. lol. 

As for the MS mine had all gone and then this morning, not just feeling sick but violently throwing up. Feeling so weel today. 
Other than that im fine and 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance: cant quiet believe it. 

xxx


----------



## subaru555

We went for our scan the other day and then our booking appt straight after - we were there from 9:40 till 12:05!!! That was a lot of waiting!

Nearly out of here girls...4 days to go! I'm going to 2nd tri at 13 weeks because the subjects are more relevant.


----------



## buttonnose82

right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.

Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.

Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Afternoon ladies, completely shattered today, just as well I'm off on leave. Was in bed from 9pm last night as well. Meant to be studying but lying in front of telly vegging lol. No MS just feeling nausous, especially at night. I get nervous and pray for sickness to try and assure me things are going ok lol, I did this yesterday and have been blessed with tiredness and nausea today!

Also decreased appetite and that funny empty stomach nauseous feeling so forcing myself to snack on fruit and veg. Yesterday was one of those days ate and ate but still felt empty and weird, does anybody else get this?

Good news though is I got a call from midwife this morning, going for booking appointment and early scan at local EPU this evening. Getting nervous but at least getting somewhere at last. This next couple of weeks are really nervous ones I know for all at this stage, and as I previously had a MMC around this time in Dec 09 am getting very nervous. What will be will be and trying to remain positive.

Fingers crossed, will let you know how I get on later.

Good luck everybody else with scans today, looking forward to seeing pics later.


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)

I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!


Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)
> 
> *I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!*
> 
> 
> Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!Click to expand...

That would be great hunny! I know you don't move over to 2nd trimester for a few more weeks yet but would you be able to start the new thread in 2nd trimester on friday for those that move over then? You should be able to copy and paste the list for the first message from Mrs_N's first post on this thread :) feel free to pm me if you have any problems :)


----------



## juless

Since I've hit 10 weeks my nausea during the day is a bit better but worse at night! I'm still completely exhausted as well. I had my first appointment last week - just with the nurse who took my family history and blood work. I go in to actually see my doctor next week. You all are so lucky getting scans now! I only get one scan and it's going to be the end of May/beginning of June! We plan on booking a private scan in a different province to find out if we are having a boy or girl though (since in PEI they won't tell you for some odd reason..). Hope all your scans go well!!!


----------



## laurietate25

Hi i sympathis with u my sickness has eased in the day but is terrible in the nights and has been like this for a while!!
xx


----------



## buttonnose82

FINALLY I have a date for my dating scan! It's April 9th! ...... I'll be 15 weeks ..... ot impressed! and my booking appointment is April 12th ..... again not impressed, oh well!


----------



## Twiglet

And I've been moved to due on the 16th :thumbup: :) all was fine with the baby! It was using the cord to get higher up and then bouncing down. :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

Twiglet said:


> And I've been moved to due on the 16th :thumbup: :) all was fine with the baby! It was using the cord to get higher up and then bouncing down. :rofl:

That must have been absolutely amazing. 
I cant wait next week until mine. 
Congratulations and so happy everything went well twiglet hun. 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I meant to say the 14th! Sorry! Had 11+2 on the brain which would have put me at the 16th but I'm 11+4 which puts me at the 14th. :dance: She's wrote the 16th in my notes but has also put 11+4 so I've just changed it and will let my MW know too! 

It was amazing Laura! Caitlyn used to scrunch up in a ball but I never saw her be this active! What date is yours Laura?


----------



## laura6914

Im due the 12th hun but im hoping that when i have my scsan next week they will put me forward a few days. I know exactly when i ovulated so im guessing ill really be due the 8th which is the date fertility friend gave me. :happydance:

Oh i cant wait for mine. I really sounds so amazing. Watchin the baby move and things. 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I was NTNP so dont have the luxury of knowing when I O'd :dohh:

This scan is exciting as you can see the baby so clearly and it actually feets on the screen properly! :dance:


----------



## laura6914

amazing. do you know how many pictures your allowed to have. At my hospital they are £2 each and i need 10. do you think they will give me that many? :haha:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

So long as your paying :thumbup: we asked for 5 with Caitlyn, with this one I just needed one :thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

So glad to hear that your scan went well Twiglet, congratulations. I was absolutely amazed by my 12 week scan, baby was really jumping around and I have a video of my bubs from my 11 week scan that the sonographer thought was so amazing how active he/she was that he asked if he could use it at a show he was going away to do.
Laura, it will be your turn soon enough, this week will fly past xxxx


----------



## StonesWife

Was wondering if any of your girls have bumps yet? I've put my first bump picture up and I'm 11 weeks. I've got quite the pronounced bump so I think I'm definately going to carry more towards the front and in my stomach... kinda high I guess you'd say.


----------



## Newt4

I think I am showing and its my first and Im 12 weeks. It also could be a combo of bloat and showing.


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Im 12 weeks today :happydance:

I have a bump to. Definitly not bloat as i lost that around the 10 week mark. And its there as soon as i wake up before i even eat or anything. :happydance: Also gone up 2 dress sizes. I was a 6 and now a 10 which im happy about as i look a lot healthier. 

Serenity, wow. The sonographer must have been really impressed with your little bean :thumbup: 

How are we all today. My MS is still here :cry:
Really thought it would start to pass by now. At least i am only getting it in the morning though. Im feeling fine by the afternoon. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> amazing. do you know how many pictures your allowed to have. At my hospital they are £2 each and i need 10. do you think they will give me that many? :haha:
> 
> xxx

They will do.
We bought four and then scanned some at home onto photo paper, why not do that?


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)
> 
> *I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!*
> 
> 
> Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great hunny! I know you don't move over to 2nd trimester for a few more weeks yet but would you be able to start the new thread in 2nd trimester on friday for those that move over then? You should be able to copy and paste the list for the first message from Mrs_N's first post on this thread :) feel free to pm me if you have any problems :)Click to expand...

Yep not a problem, I will have to make the thread on Thursday though, I won't be on for a couple of days with it being bank holiday but will update on Tuesday!

I was thinking what do you think about us girls who have guessed the sex put :pink: or :blue: on the left hand side and then when they find out at 20 weeks put the correct colour on the right? See how many girls are right :D I think I saw this in another thread, naughty! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> amazing. do you know how many pictures your allowed to have. At my hospital they are £2 each and i need 10. do you think they will give me that many? :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> They will do.
> We bought four and then scanned some at home onto photo paper, why not do that?Click to expand...

Thats a really good idea hun. thankz, will save me some pennies to. 

I think the gender guess is a good idea to. Imn looking at getting a private gender scan at 16 weeks i dont think i can hold out until the NHS scan but im guessing im having a boy but deep down i want a girl.


----------



## Serenity81

brunettebimbo said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)
> 
> *I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!*
> 
> 
> Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great hunny! I know you don't move over to 2nd trimester for a few more weeks yet but would you be able to start the new thread in 2nd trimester on friday for those that move over then? You should be able to copy and paste the list for the first message from Mrs_N's first post on this thread :) feel free to pm me if you have any problems :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep not a problem, I will have to make the thread on Thursday though, I won't be on for a couple of days with it being bank holiday but will update on Tuesday!
> 
> *I was thinking what do you think about us girls who have guessed the sex put  or  on the left hand side and then when they find out at 20 weeks put the correct colour on the right? See how many girls are right  I think I saw this in another thread, naughty! *Click to expand...



I think this is a fantastic idea, where do you put the :blue: or :pink: in your signature? I am convinced I am having a boy so blue will be going on mine but we shall see what the scan says, lol xx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> morning all.
> 
> Im 12 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> I have a bump to. Definitly not bloat as i lost that around the 10 week mark. And its there as soon as i wake up before i even eat or anything. :happydance: Also gone up 2 dress sizes. I was a 6 and now a 10 which im happy about as i look a lot healthier.
> 
> Serenity, wow. The sonographer must have been really impressed with your little bean :thumbup:
> 
> How are we all today. My MS is still here :cry:
> Really thought it would start to pass by now. At least i am only getting it in the morning though. Im feeling fine by the afternoon.
> 
> xxx

Congrats on being 12 weeks, you wont have long until your scan now either. I have a bump aswell although part of it still feels quite soft if that makes any sense :haha: I am feeling fine symptoms wise but I am still feeling quite anxious, I think it's just the loss of the pregnancy symptoms combined with the fact that I can't feel baby move yet that I am constantly worrying that something has gone wrong and I don't know about it :cry: I know that I should really be relaxed now and starting to enjoy pregnancy but after reading a few sad stories on here over the past few days and my own friend in hospital (she's 30 weeks pregnant) and having complications my worries have elevated again. Someone should just give me a slap and tell me to get a grip :rofl: Poor you still having morning sickness it might start to tail off in another week or so :hugs: xxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. 
A week today until my scan and i really cant wait. :happydance:
Your worries are all normal hun honestly. And all will be fine. 

I have just started another thread but wondered if anyone could help me here.

My tummy occasionally feels very very tender to touch. Has anyone else had this. I have it now and i have had it on a few occasions. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> thanks hunny.
> A week today until my scan and i really cant wait. :happydance:
> Your worries are all normal hun honestly. And all will be fine.
> 
> I have just started another thread but wondered if anyone could help me here.
> 
> My tummy occasionally feels very very tender to touch. Has anyone else had this. I have it now and i have had it on a few occasions.
> 
> xxx

Thanks, I am sure everything will be fine, it's just hard because no one really understands how I am feeling, they all just see it as oh well you've got past 12 weeks so what are you worrying about :shrug: Thank god I have this place as all you ladies keep me sane and at least we have the same worries and can keep each others spirits up.
I can't really help with the tummy thing though hun, I am really not sure as I have never had it. Could it be wind? Or constipation? Or does it not feel like that kind of tenderness? Sorry, I am not being very much help xxxx


----------



## laura6914

it feels like i have been punched in the stomach type feeling, but not that servear else i would be worrying. 
Its just tender to touch. Im sure all is fine. Ill ask at my scan next week. 

Not matter how many scans we have or what we are told we will always worry hun. When you want something so badly and finally get there you just wnat to hold onto it with all you have. We will be ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Serenity81 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)
> 
> *I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!*
> 
> 
> Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great hunny! I know you don't move over to 2nd trimester for a few more weeks yet but would you be able to start the new thread in 2nd trimester on friday for those that move over then? You should be able to copy and paste the list for the first message from Mrs_N's first post on this thread :) feel free to pm me if you have any problems :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep not a problem, I will have to make the thread on Thursday though, I won't be on for a couple of days with it being bank holiday but will update on Tuesday!
> 
> *I was thinking what do you think about us girls who have guessed the sex put  or  on the left hand side and then when they find out at 20 weeks put the correct colour on the right? See how many girls are right  I think I saw this in another thread, naughty! *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a fantastic idea, where do you put the :blue: or :pink: in your signature? I am convinced I am having a boy so blue will be going on mine but we shall see what the scan says, lol xxClick to expand...


I will put the :pink: or :blue: on the first page of the new thread in 2nd Trimester :D


----------



## Serenity81

brunettebimbo said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> right my lovely ladies, as you know i handed this thread over to Mrs_N while I was offline (moving etc), I am back now and am due to take back the thread on friday when the first of us head into 2nd trimester.
> 
> Well to be honest I am very busy at the moment (trying to set up my own business/wedding in june/looking for a home to buy here) so am unsure I can give the thread my full attention that it deserves, so I thought I would ask to see if any of you lovely ladies would like to take over the thread on friday as we head into 2nd trimester, anyone due october can take it over but you will need to make a new thread in 2nd trimester on friday when we start moving over.
> 
> Any offers? if not I am happy to try keep it going as best as i can :)
> 
> *I can if you like? I come on pretty much every day during the week just not much during the weekend!*
> 
> 
> Thanks KittyVentura, weedding plans are a bit quiet at the moment but I am guessing they will pick up soon!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great hunny! I know you don't move over to 2nd trimester for a few more weeks yet but would you be able to start the new thread in 2nd trimester on friday for those that move over then? You should be able to copy and paste the list for the first message from Mrs_N's first post on this thread :) feel free to pm me if you have any problems :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep not a problem, I will have to make the thread on Thursday though, I won't be on for a couple of days with it being bank holiday but will update on Tuesday!
> 
> *I was thinking what do you think about us girls who have guessed the sex put  or  on the left hand side and then when they find out at 20 weeks put the correct colour on the right? See how many girls are right  I think I saw this in another thread, naughty! *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a fantastic idea, where do you put the :blue: or :pink: in your signature? I am convinced I am having a boy so blue will be going on mine but we shall see what the scan says, lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I will put the :pink: or :blue: on the first page of the new thread in 2nd Trimester :DClick to expand...

Ahh, now I see. Okay, well put me down for a boy please, this should be great fun xx


----------



## laura6914

can you put :blue: by my name please hunny. 
xxx


----------



## laurietate25

Hey thia sounds great!!! well i think i got girl...(tbh hoping so!) so me down for girl please x


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> it feels like i have been punched in the stomach type feeling, but not that servear else i would be worrying.
> Its just tender to touch. Im sure all is fine. Ill ask at my scan next week.
> 
> Not matter how many scans we have or what we are told we will always worry hun. When you want something so badly and finally get there you just wnat to hold onto it with all you have. We will be ok :hugs:
> 
> xxx

God, that sounds like a horrible feeling you have. I am sure everything is fine aswell and you said that you have it and then it goes away? 
You have described it exactly, when you want something so badly and it finally all seems real you are so terrified of losing it again that you torture yourself with what if scenarios. My sister thinks that I am getting like this just now because I lost my daughter at 6 months and even though I am nowhere near that yet she thinks it is playing on my mind that it could happen again. I am definetely going to buy a doppler, my sister almost talked me out of it because she said it would do more harm than good but I disagree, especially after reading ladies on here saying that it reassures them. I haven't read anyone say that they have been worried by it. Thanks for being there again to listen to my anxiety's. On a brighter note, the delivery driver just dropped off one of my biggest purchases so far. Here is a link to it: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_9953_10001
I just keep staring at it unable to believe that a tiny little baby is going to be in it soon xxxx


----------



## laura6914

ooooohhhh that is so gorgeous. It really is. 

Hunny a doppler honestly is the best thing i have ever brought. There have been times when i cant find her but thats cause there is sio much space for her to hide in there. 
I never knew you lost your daughter hun. im soooo sorry to hear that :hugs: May be thats why you do have worries which is only natural. And you dont ned to be sorry Im here any time you want to talk. 

Back to the baby buying. 
I have gone way over the top i have already bought........ ready..........

moses basket, bouncer/swing, baby monitors, steamer, bottles, dummies, breast pump,baby grows, mittens, sleep suits, bibs, bumper set for the cot, mobile for the cot, moses basket bedding, i think i may have missed a few things but thats the bulk of it. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Laua the tender feelings are quite normal. They're your uterus stretching and your body changing. I had them really bad with Caitlyn but with this one I dont...mainly because it's so soon after giving birth :rofl: 

I dont really have to buy anything for my baby bar clothing, boooo!


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> ooooohhhh that is so gorgeous. It really is.
> 
> Hunny a doppler honestly is the best thing i have ever brought. There have been times when i cant find her but thats cause there is sio much space for her to hide in there.
> I never knew you lost your daughter hun. im soooo sorry to hear that :hugs: May be thats why you do have worries which is only natural. And you dont ned to be sorry Im here any time you want to talk.
> 
> Back to the baby buying.
> I have gone way over the top i have already bought........ ready..........
> 
> moses basket, bouncer/swing, baby monitors, steamer, bottles, dummies, breast pump,baby grows, mittens, sleep suits, bibs, bumper set for the cot, mobile for the cot, moses basket bedding, i think i may have missed a few things but thats the bulk of it. :haha:
> 
> xxx

That's why my sister said it would be a bad idea to get one, incase I couldn't find the heartbeat and started panicking about it but I told her that I would be able to ask you or other ladies on here where the best place is to look for the heartbeat. I have made up my mind now that I will definetely get one because I think it would stop me being so anxious. I dont like worrying as I am always concerned that I am doing the baby harm by being stressed. 
Sorry, I thought you knew I had lost my baby girl :blush: Yeah, I was pregnant in 2002 with identical twin girls; Caitlin and Kennedy. Everything was fine during the pregnancy apart from me being under a lot of stress, my partner left me shortly after I found out I was pregnant. I got to almost 6 months and had really bad pains in my abdomen, quite low down. I phoned the maternity unit and they told me to come straight in, after scanning me they said nothing was wrong with either of them and sent me home. I had a routine scan three days later and wasn't even worried because the midwifes had told me the babies were fine. I knew as soon as the sonographer started scanning me that something was terribly wrong and then she told me that Caitlin had passed away. Devastated doesn't even come close to how I felt, they actually gave me the option to terminate the pregnancy because they said carrying her now that she had passed could affect mine or Kennedy's health or even put me into early labour as the body might have wanted to expell what it knew was no longer living. But my baby girl hung on until 35 weeks where they said that she had stopped growing, the placenta was starting to fail and they delivered both of them on May 1st 2003. Kennedy is a very healthy little girl, here is a picture of her:
I am so proud of her, she is a fantastic little girl. Thanks for offering to lend an ear, you shouldn't have said that I will be pestering you all the time :rofl: Only joking, same goes to you, you know where I am if you need to talk xxxx

Edit: I forgot to mention the things you said you had bought. You have got loads more than me, you are so organised! I have a steriliser and the bath, some nappies, clothes, scratch mittens, a mobile for the cot, bodysuits, sleepsuit, booties, moses basket, some toiletries, hats, gloves. I have picked the pram I want and the cot but will be waiting until a bit later to get that xxxx
 



Attached Files:







4872512030a9298155614l.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twiglet

Serenity so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

A doppler is ace, I've used mine loads the last few days as I've had a stresspot time lately! :| :thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

Twiglet said:


> Serenity so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> A doppler is ace, I've used mine loads the last few days as I've had a stresspot time lately! :| :thumbup:

Thankyou :hugs: I am definetely going to buy one as I have found the last few days in particular quite stressful, worrying that everything is going to go wrong. You would think that I would have calmed down by now, but no such luck, lol. xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

So very sorry for your loss Serenity, it brought a tear to my eye reading your story! What a beautiful daughter you have though, well done you for going against doctor's recommendations and hanging in there until 35 wks, as it must have been v. difficult for you carrying your angel with you for those last few weeks. :flower: 

Sorry i've not been on for so long girls, I really need to make more of an effort to keep up with this thread. Congrats on all the girls who've had scans. I am feeling quite anxious as mine is on Thurs. My symptoms were disappearing which was worrying me but then I was sick after dinner last night so perhaps that was a little reassurance sent my way to stop me worrying, lol, you know how it is! I'll post again on Thurs and let you all know how I get on. 

xxx


----------



## juless

I think my symptoms are starting to calm down a little bit. Still have the nausea and fatigue, but the nausea isn't as strong! I hope it's not a bad thing.. but seeing as my bump gets bigger every week I think things are going okay! :) Glad to hear there were so many great scans!


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> So very sorry for your loss Serenity, it brought a tear to my eye reading your story! What a beautiful daughter you have though, well done you for going against doctor's recommendations and hanging in there until 35 wks, as it must have been v. difficult for you carrying your angel with you for those last few weeks. :flower:
> 
> Sorry i've not been on for so long girls, I really need to make more of an effort to keep up with this thread. Congrats on all the girls who've had scans. I am feeling quite anxious as mine is on Thurs. My symptoms were disappearing which was worrying me but then I was sick after dinner last night so perhaps that was a little reassurance sent my way to stop me worrying, lol, you know how it is! I'll post again on Thurs and let you all know how I get on.
> 
> xxx

Aw, thankyou so much :hugs: I still get very upset when I think about losing her or talking about her even though it happened nearly 7 years ago. Me and my daughter talk about Caitlin a lot. I told her as soon as I felt she was old enough to understand, obviously not in full detail. I just explained to her that when I was pregnant with her there were two little girls, her and her twin sister. I explained to her what being identical twins is and I told her that her sister got poorly and the angel fairy decided that it would be better if she went to live them and watched her from heaven instead. God, I have tears pouring down my face typing this (I am feeling rather emotional today) We let balloons off on their birthday as Kennedy thinks Caitlin will catch them from heaven and she has me leave a piece of cake out for her so as the angel fairy can come and take it to her. I buy cards for her every birthday and christmas, I don't know why it's not as if she will ever see them, I just don't want her left out :shrug: 
It was difficult carrying her knowing that she wasn't coming out alive but at the same time it was strangely comforting to know that I hadn't let her go quite yet. It was so strange at the birth aswell giving birth to Kennedy which obviously I was over the moon that she made it but at the same time grieving for the daughter I lost. Anyway, thanks for letting me talk about everything, and if I have upset anyone I am really sorry xx

I am sure your scan will be fantastic on Thursday, I have been anxious of late because my pregnancy symptoms have all gone and obviously it is too early to feel bub move but I need to try and relax and not worry so much. I sometimes get really angry with myself that I am worrying my whole pregnancy away and will probably regret it at the end that I allowed myself to worry so badly. Let us know how it goes on Thursday, you will be on :cloud9: afterwards xxxx


----------



## StonesWife

Just wondering if anyone has a bump going yet? I'm 11 weeks and have really popped!


----------



## chelleb2

serenity, that's really sad :(

stoneswife, have you put a piccy of your bump up on the bumps page? i'm 10 weeks tomorrow and have a small bump :)


----------



## StonesWife

I did put it up. I'm just not sure if I'm ready to show anyone other than my BnB girls cause I feel like I just look fat.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, Serenity hugs to you. The way you told what happened to you had me crying too and you seem to have dealt with it admirably, I don't think I could have done the same. You're a remarkable person xo

I've had an eat all day and feel full and sick now :-( I knew it would happen but couldnt help myself lol. I had an early scan yesterday and although am 10 weeks by LMP baby is measuring 8 1/2 weeks. I've PCOS and longer cycles so they're not worried as bubs has a strong heartbeat etc. I won't get my next scan now until end of April so it's a nervous few weeks ahead...

I've just got a doppler today but as I'm only 8 1/2 weeks am too scared to use it yet lol. I'll maybe try in another week or so if my curiosity can hold out.

Stoneswife, I too am feeling a belly but not sure if its just being bloated or beginning to show. How can you tell the difference? I had to go and buy a couple of new pairs of leggings today as am bursting out of some trousers already, not sure how I'm going to hide this until the second trimester!


----------



## Newt4

Had my scan and the baby looks good. 2 arms 2 legs and sleeping until the mean ultra sound lady woke it up. Then it was kicking and stretching it had super long legs lol. I think I am having a boy so blue stork for me. Also my date is now October 9th.:happydance:

Im disappointed because I was not allowed to get pictures. Clinic policy is they dont give them out till 18 weeks :(


----------



## Serenity81

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi all, Serenity hugs to you. The way you told what happened to you had me crying too and you seem to have dealt with it admirably, I don't think I could have done the same. You're a remarkable person xo
> 
> I've had an eat all day and feel full and sick now :-( I knew it would happen but couldnt help myself lol. I had an early scan yesterday and although am 10 weeks by LMP baby is measuring 8 1/2 weeks. I've PCOS and longer cycles so they're not worried as bubs has a strong heartbeat etc. I won't get my next scan now until end of April so it's a nervous few weeks ahead...
> 
> I've just got a doppler today but as I'm only 8 1/2 weeks am too scared to use it yet lol. I'll maybe try in another week or so if my curiosity can hold out.
> 
> Stoneswife, I too am feeling a belly but not sure if its just being bloated or beginning to show. How can you tell the difference? I had to go and buy a couple of new pairs of leggings today as am bursting out of some trousers already, not sure how I'm going to hide this until the second trimester!

Thankyou, I really don't know what to say, no-one has ever told me that I am remarkable before, you have me welling up again now. I certainly didn't feel like I coped at the time and as time has gone on I guess the pain isn't so raw but I still find it painful. Thankyou for your kind words :flower:
That's excellent that your scan went well and bubs has a strong heartbeat. Do you feel a little more relieved now than you were before? 
I am going to definetely buy a doppler, I will probably be scared the first time I use it incase I can't find the heartbeat, lol. 
I lived and still do live in leggings! They are fantastic to accomodate a growing tum. I wear leggings and a long top every day xx


----------



## laura6914

[/QUOTE]

That's why my sister said it would be a bad idea to get one, incase I couldn't find the heartbeat and started panicking about it but I told her that I would be able to ask you or other ladies on here where the best place is to look for the heartbeat. I have made up my mind now that I will definetely get one because I think it would stop me being so anxious. I dont like worrying as I am always concerned that I am doing the baby harm by being stressed. 
Sorry, I thought you knew I had lost my baby girl :blush: Yeah, I was pregnant in 2002 with identical twin girls; Caitlin and Kennedy. Everything was fine during the pregnancy apart from me being under a lot of stress, my partner left me shortly after I found out I was pregnant. I got to almost 6 months and had really bad pains in my abdomen, quite low down. I phoned the maternity unit and they told me to come straight in, after scanning me they said nothing was wrong with either of them and sent me home. I had a routine scan three days later and wasn't even worried because the midwifes had told me the babies were fine. I knew as soon as the sonographer started scanning me that something was terribly wrong and then she told me that Caitlin had passed away. Devastated doesn't even come close to how I felt, they actually gave me the option to terminate the pregnancy because they said carrying her now that she had passed could affect mine or Kennedy's health or even put me into early labour as the body might have wanted to expell what it knew was no longer living. But my baby girl hung on until 35 weeks where they said that she had stopped growing, the placenta was starting to fail and they delivered both of them on May 1st 2003. Kennedy is a very healthy little girl, here is a picture of her:
I am so proud of her, she is a fantastic little girl. Thanks for offering to lend an ear, you shouldn't have said that I will be pestering you all the time :rofl: Only joking, same goes to you, you know where I am if you need to talk xxxx

Edit: I forgot to mention the things you said you had bought. You have got loads more than me, you are so organised! I have a steriliser and the bath, some nappies, clothes, scratch mittens, a mobile for the cot, bodysuits, sleepsuit, booties, moses basket, some toiletries, hats, gloves. I have picked the pram I want and the cot but will be waiting until a bit later to get that xxxx[/QUOTE]


Reading your story nearly had me in tears hun. You are such a strong person to have to deal with such a loss and to still carry on. A very strong and admireable person. 
You have bought loads as well. Very organised. Im not a very organised person i just couldnt help myself and had to start buying. :haha:
The doppler, glad your buying one and if you do have a moment of unnessesary panick then we will all be here to help you relax and take a breath :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Morning ladies! I hope all is ok?

I haven't been on here much and I'm struggling to keep up with all the new info! Serenity81, my heart goes out to you :hugs: I briefly read through your posts and I had tears in my eyes - as someone else said, you are very brave and your daughter is beautiful!

Newt4: Glad your scan went well, and it's a shame they didn't let you have a pic :( 

Laura6914: How are you feeling now? Do you still have the pains in your stomach?

Buttonnose: Glad to see you back! Hope the move wasn't too stressful for you!

Sorry if I've missed out on any other news - I'm still trying to catch up!!:thumbup:

I have a quick question - I have suffered nausea (but not being sick) since 6 weeks and thought it had eased off last week, however, the last 2 mornings I have woken up and been physically sick sick: ) then felt nauseous for the rest of the day. Is this normal or do you think I may have picked up a bug or something??

Thanks ladies - Good luck with any appointments/scans coming up!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey going crazy. 

Feeling a lot better today thank you for asking. Im still getting a few pains but realsied if i wasnt pregnant i would have been due AF yesterday so think that may have something to do with it. 

Sorry your suffering with MS. it sounds mornal though hun and hopefully will ease back off again soon. Just make sure you are drinking loads of fluids if your actually being sick. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Going_Crazy...that's how my MS is!

Right girls I know i am 2 days early but I am off sick today and I won't be on on Friday so I have made 2nd Trimester thread today!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...3065-october-bumpkins-2010-a.html#post4892203

Also girls I just wanted to post another link regarding dopplers, please read it, I would hate for this to happen to any of you:hugs:

https://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/11Nove...ors-risky.aspx?WT.mc_id=020902&WT.mc_ev=Week0


----------



## laura6914

that is an awful story it really is. 
If i ever think there us anything wrong i have to admit that i do get the doppler out to ease my mind but if it was something as obvious and less movements i would be up the hospital right away. 

Sorry your ot well darl, i hope yoyu start to feel better soon. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad, I've just got a cold and because it is works fault I am taking the day off to try and sweat it out! :lol:

They made us go into work on Monday even though a pipe had burst, it was freezing, we had no electric until dinnertime and I had wet feet all day! Yesterday I woke up with a stinking cold so I am definately putting it down to being in a wet cold building!


----------



## laura6914

thats diabolical that they still made you work in those conditions, Thats a serious breach of health and safety if i have ever heard one, let alone with you being pregnant. I dont blame you for taking a few days off. I would take a week off.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I can't, there is a girl leaving tomorrow and we are all going out for tea, I don't want to miss it!

I keep looking at your signature and keep meaning to ask....what are softcups?


----------



## laura6914

they are used for AF but people who had fertility issues used them for TTC and found them to work. Its a plastic circle that has a film type sheet in the middle. I inserted them after :sex: to keep the sperm closer the the cervix around the time of Ovulation and got my BFP first month of using them. I had been TTC for 2 1/2 years and had a HSG and took clomid nothing worked. Then came across these little things and hey presto, :bfp: lol. 

https://www.softcup.com/ these are them.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah right...they are like mooncups, I used to use a mooncup for AF!

That's brilliant that they worked straight away!!

I've not been sick today and I can't stop eating.....I've now started to worry about bean!! I am ALWAYS sick!


----------



## laura6914

yeah thats right, like mooncups but shallower. What did you think of them for AF? I can imagine they can be quite messy. 

Maybe your MS is starting to pass now chick. I wouldnt worry too much. Mine started easing off around 10-11 weeks and has come back to bite me in the bums the passed few mornings. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How many bums have you got? :rofl:

The mooncup was brilliant, I struggled with thrush quite often around AF and once I swapped to the mooncup I rarely got it, I think it was something to do with tampons! the thought of using tampons now makes me feel :sick:


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: only the one. still half asleep :rofl:

See now i was the oposite,i got thrush when using the softcups, but maybe as i was using three day for bedding. :haha:
I must say im loving the no AF being pregnant. Fantastic. I suffered with period pain really badly as i have PCOS so im welcoming the break with open arms. 

Did you watch the last episode of 'one born every minute' last night?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope, I still have last weeks on Sky+, H2B always wants to watch them with me so I can't watch them until he wants to watch them which is usually when he we have caught up with Glee, Shameless, Bones etc :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girlies, hope we are all well! I can't believe that 2nd trimester is getting sooooooooo close for some of us now! These past 3-4 weeks have really flown by for me!

I am having a bit of a slow/lazy day today as I didn't sleep too well last night, so i am going to tackle some washing, go post some letters and make some banana bread, then thats it until future hubby gets home from work and we will then have to go food shopping!


----------



## laura6914

lol brunettebimbo, i love that programme, me and H2B alwasy watch it together to. I love/loved it. So gutted its finished. 

buttonnose: i cant believe how quicj its going to. I think i will move over to the 2nd tri next tuesday after my scan. It will be a week early but still. I feel like im ready to move over now. I dont really find the threads in the 1st tri relevent anymore (in the nicest possible way)

Sounds like you have a busy day. I have a food shop to do later after work as well. i finish at 2 today so should miss the rush. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

That's why my sister said it would be a bad idea to get one, incase I couldn't find the heartbeat and started panicking about it but I told her that I would be able to ask you or other ladies on here where the best place is to look for the heartbeat. I have made up my mind now that I will definetely get one because I think it would stop me being so anxious. I dont like worrying as I am always concerned that I am doing the baby harm by being stressed. 
Sorry, I thought you knew I had lost my baby girl :blush: Yeah, I was pregnant in 2002 with identical twin girls; Caitlin and Kennedy. Everything was fine during the pregnancy apart from me being under a lot of stress, my partner left me shortly after I found out I was pregnant. I got to almost 6 months and had really bad pains in my abdomen, quite low down. I phoned the maternity unit and they told me to come straight in, after scanning me they said nothing was wrong with either of them and sent me home. I had a routine scan three days later and wasn't even worried because the midwifes had told me the babies were fine. I knew as soon as the sonographer started scanning me that something was terribly wrong and then she told me that Caitlin had passed away. Devastated doesn't even come close to how I felt, they actually gave me the option to terminate the pregnancy because they said carrying her now that she had passed could affect mine or Kennedy's health or even put me into early labour as the body might have wanted to expell what it knew was no longer living. But my baby girl hung on until 35 weeks where they said that she had stopped growing, the placenta was starting to fail and they delivered both of them on May 1st 2003. Kennedy is a very healthy little girl, here is a picture of her:
I am so proud of her, she is a fantastic little girl. Thanks for offering to lend an ear, you shouldn't have said that I will be pestering you all the time :rofl: Only joking, same goes to you, you know where I am if you need to talk xxxx

Edit: I forgot to mention the things you said you had bought. You have got loads more than me, you are so organised! I have a steriliser and the bath, some nappies, clothes, scratch mittens, a mobile for the cot, bodysuits, sleepsuit, booties, moses basket, some toiletries, hats, gloves. I have picked the pram I want and the cot but will be waiting until a bit later to get that xxxx[/QUOTE]


Reading your story nearly had me in tears hun. You are such a strong person to have to deal with such a loss and to still carry on. A very strong and admireable person. 
You have bought loads as well. Very organised. Im not a very organised person i just couldnt help myself and had to start buying. :haha:
The doppler, glad your buying one and if you do have a moment of unnessesary panick then we will all be here to help you relax and take a breath :thumbup:

xxx[/QUOTE]

Aww, thanks hunny, no-one has ever said these things to me. Well my doctor has but I thought he was just being professional, lol. I really didn't feel strong at the time, I was devastated. I think it's hard when you lose a baby because people don't know how to interact with you. They either avoid you completely, or stop talking about it because they think you don't want to discuss what happened :shrug:
Ha ha, I would probably admit to being quite organised actually. I like to know that everything is bought and organised then I can relax. I am actually quite impatient sometimes, I want everything done yesterday :rofl:
I am just about to order my doppler now, as I think it will give me reassurance when I am feeling anxious. That story was absolutely awful brunettebimbo, thanks for posting that. I know that I would never use to doppler in place of my instincts though, if I was in pain or my baby was moving less or I was seriously concerned something was wrong I would contact the hospital. I was forever up there in my last pregnancy, they must have been sick of the sight of me :haha:
Laura, when I get my doppler is it okay if I ask you a few questions about best place to find bubs heartbeat and what it should sound like etc.? 
Also, I didn't know that you had been ttc for so long. That's amazing that the softcups worked first time, I had no idea what they are either and kept seeing people across the forum discuss them so thanks for explaining that. The weather is awful here, we have 50mph winds and snow. You wouldn't think easter was on Sunday! xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

going_crazy said:


> Morning ladies! I hope all is ok?
> 
> I haven't been on here much and I'm struggling to keep up with all the new info! Serenity81, my heart goes out to you :hugs: I briefly read through your posts and I had tears in my eyes - as someone else said, you are very brave and your daughter is beautiful!
> 
> Newt4: Glad your scan went well, and it's a shame they didn't let you have a pic :(
> 
> Laura6914: How are you feeling now? Do you still have the pains in your stomach?
> 
> Buttonnose: Glad to see you back! Hope the move wasn't too stressful for you!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed out on any other news - I'm still trying to catch up!!:thumbup:
> 
> I have a quick question - I have suffered nausea (but not being sick) since 6 weeks and thought it had eased off last week, however, the last 2 mornings I have woken up and been physically sick sick: ) then felt nauseous for the rest of the day. Is this normal or do you think I may have picked up a bug or something??
> 
> Thanks ladies - Good luck with any appointments/scans coming up!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw thankyou so much, I am so overwhelmed with all your lovely comments and I feel so very blessed to have my daughter. Just can't believe she will be 7 in a month :dohh: and my eldest is going to be 10 in two months!! 
I had suffered from being nauseous in the first few weeks but never sick, but I do think it sounds like morning sickness rather than a bug xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

of course i dont mind hun. Anytime. Sometimes im not on here a lot so if you want ill PM you my number and you can test any tme you need advice. 
Year it was a very hard 2 1/2 years but so worth it now. I appreciate it so much more as i have been through so much to be here. Dont take anything for granted.

The weather isnt great here today either, awful winds and raining :(
I cant wait for the summer but by then ill be huge so will prob say something different. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> of course i dont mind hun. Anytime. Sometimes im not on here a lot so if you want ill PM you my number and you can test any tme you need advice.
> Year it was a very hard 2 1/2 years but so worth it now. I appreciate it so much more as i have been through so much to be here. Dont take anything for granted.
> 
> The weather isnt great here today either, awful winds and raining :(
> I cant wait for the summer but by then ill be huge so will prob say something different. lol.
> 
> xxx

Hi, sorry, had to pop out and pick up my son from nursery. That would be fantastic hun, if you don't mind. I will pm you my number aswell.
Aw hun, it must have been so hard for you, always wondering when it was going to be your time and the stress must have been quite bad at times. You and your oh must be a strong couple having gone through it and now you're pregnant :happydance:It's so fantastic. You must be a very strong person aswell, I have always admired women that keep on trying even when it seems like the odds are against them. Is it because of your pcos that you took longer to conceive? (sorry if I'm being nosey, you don't have to answer that question if you dont want) xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Serenity81 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> of course i dont mind hun. Anytime. Sometimes im not on here a lot so if you want ill PM you my number and you can test any tme you need advice.
> Year it was a very hard 2 1/2 years but so worth it now. I appreciate it so much more as i have been through so much to be here. Dont take anything for granted.
> 
> The weather isnt great here today either, awful winds and raining :(
> I cant wait for the summer but by then ill be huge so will prob say something different. lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi, sorry, had to pop out and pick up my son from nursery. That would be fantastic hun, if you don't mind. I will pm you my number aswell.
> Aw hun, it must have been so hard for you, always wondering when it was going to be your time and the stress must have been quite bad at times. You and your oh must be a strong couple having gone through it and now you're pregnant :happydance:It's so fantastic. You must be a very strong person aswell, I have always admired women that keep on trying even when it seems like the odds are against them. Is it because of your pcos that you took longer to conceive? (sorry if I'm being nosey, you don't have to answer that question if you dont want) xxxxClick to expand...


Thats ok hun, im working at the mo so im floating between here and actually pretending to work :haha:

Its been very hard. there were times that i felt like giving up but i carried on. The PCSO i have are very mild so werent really the problem as i OVd and had regular periods apart from the one or two lates ones but it was basically just unexplained infertility. The month we got a BFP the OH was away in the army and only came back for three days that month and we realised afterwards as i had just started temping that i had OVd that weekend without realising. So we were so lucky. I dont mind you asking at all hun.


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> of course i dont mind hun. Anytime. Sometimes im not on here a lot so if you want ill PM you my number and you can test any tme you need advice.
> Year it was a very hard 2 1/2 years but so worth it now. I appreciate it so much more as i have been through so much to be here. Dont take anything for granted.
> 
> The weather isnt great here today either, awful winds and raining :(
> I cant wait for the summer but by then ill be huge so will prob say something different. lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi, sorry, had to pop out and pick up my son from nursery. That would be fantastic hun, if you don't mind. I will pm you my number aswell.
> Aw hun, it must have been so hard for you, always wondering when it was going to be your time and the stress must have been quite bad at times. You and your oh must be a strong couple having gone through it and now you're pregnant :happydance:It's so fantastic. You must be a very strong person aswell, I have always admired women that keep on trying even when it seems like the odds are against them. Is it because of your pcos that you took longer to conceive? (sorry if I'm being nosey, you don't have to answer that question if you dont want) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats ok hun, im working at the mo so im floating between here and actually pretending to work :haha:
> 
> Its been very hard. there were times that i felt like giving up but i carried on. The PCSO i have are very mild so werent really the problem as i OVd and had regular periods apart from the one or two lates ones but it was basically just unexplained infertility. The month we got a BFP the OH was away in the army and only came back for three days that month and we realised afterwards as i had just started temping that i had OVd that weekend without realising. So we were so lucky. I dont mind you asking at all hun.Click to expand...

Ha ha, baby and bump is more exciting than work, lol Well it is in my case. I sometimes wonder if it is harder for women who have unexplained fertility. I am not saying that knowing the cause is any easier, I just mean that if you have no clear reason for infertility it must be heartbreaking because you know there is nothing wrong with you :shrug: My friend, she's a lot older than me, had been trying to conceive a baby for over 20 years and last year the choice was taken out of her hands when she was given a hysterectomy as her womb was so badly damaged. She had unexplained fertility and the one time she did get pregnant ended in an ectopic and her tube being removed. She tried IVF 6 times and it didn't work. She found out a couple of weeks ago that she is allowed to foster, so that is what she is going to do. She never has accepted the fact that she couldn't have a child. I was terrified of telling her that I was pregnant as I knew she would be upset as well as happy for me at the same time. 
That is fantastic that you are pregnant now though, it must have been such an amazing surprise xxxx


----------



## laura6914

your right i think if you know the reason behind it there may be a way to fix and meds to take. But as you say with unexplained your just left in the dark and have no choice but to keepo trying. They gave me clomide to try and give me better quality eggs but even that didnt work. Just luck of the draw it happened when it did i suppose. 

Oh thats awful what your freind is going through. My heart goes out to her it really does. My moms friend is going through the same, she is 25 and has had to have a full hysterectomy (sp). I cant imagine going through that. 

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey! Does anyone know When we move to 2nd trimester? :X


----------



## Serenity81

LilDreamy said:


> Hey! Does anyone know When we move to 2nd trimester? :X

Hi, it is 13 to 14 weeks on this site I think :wacko: I moved over to second tri when I was 13 weeks and 6 days but I know of other ladies who have moved over earlier than that, simply due to the fact that they felt that the threads in first tri weren't really that relevant to them anymore. I still felt a bit stuck between both because even though the threads in first tri weren't very relevant neither were the threads in 2nd tri as people seemed a lot further on than me. Hope this helps xx


----------



## buggywuggy

Hello Everyone!!! I am knew to this Pregnancy forum thing and would like to join your group!!! I am due October 19th, my husbands birthday!!! YAY!!!! This is my second pregnancy, I have a lil guy who will be 6 in April.


----------



## Serenity81

buggywuggy said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I am knew to this Pregnancy forum thing and would like to join your group!!! I am due October 19th, my husbands birthday!!! YAY!!!! This is my second pregnancy, I have a lil guy who will be 6 in April.

Welcome buggywuggy, there are lots of lovely ladies here to talk to, congratulations on your :bfp: xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys been a while had really bad nausia for 4 wks. Fingers crossed it gone away for now. This is gd I know but it has been replaced by this really horrible short tempered, snappy, irritable person. God my poor hubby he really is getting but I really can't stop myself. After I done it I feel awful just keep saying "sorry, it's the hormones". Plus got really horrible cold. Every time I sneeze pulls all stomach muscles!!!. 

Sorry having a rant hope your all keeping well, hi to allthe newbies joined in the last few weeks. Xx


----------



## Dittta

Hello everyone :flower:
Please add me, i'm due on the 28th of October. 

I got my BFP in Feb when I was around 5 weeks. I've been feeling nauseous, but nothing that bad. I would eat small meals to keep the nausea at bay. In my 7th week, all symptoms have disappeared for 5 days, then it all came back again way worse than before. I'm considering taking anti-nausea pills now, im too tired its like an elephant has stepped all over my body. 

The only thing that would make me super excited about this pregnancy is the ultrasound appointment. I'm so looking forward to my next ultrasound on the 17th of April.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Girls

Well finally after 7 weeks of being so so sick, exhausted and generally just feeling like crap, I'm back and feeling so much better thank god that stage is over, although the smell of certain things still gets to me and brushing my teeth can make me feel sick :shrug: strange I know.

Congrats to all the newbies can't believe how many of us there are due in October its amazing. I have only read over the last few pages and was almost in tears straight away reading about your loss Serenity81, I think you are amazing :hugs:.

Hi Laura so glad I'm back and able to catch up with how everyone is getting on, when's your 12 week scan or have you had it? I go for mine tomorrow can't wait :happydance:. Have you got much of a bump yet? I thought with this being my third I'd get big quite quick but theres really not that much there, I have lost quite a bit of weight with being sick so much but hey I'm not complaining :haha:.

Started buying things this week sterilizer, bottles, bibs, muslins, a cuski (baby comforter) and a few other little things, will leave the big stuff for now. I never kept anything from my previous two as that was supposed to be my family complete.

Great to be back.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

Hey Jo there you are :wave: Nice to see you back and glad your feeling better. 

I have my scan next week on tuesday, sosooooooo excited. I have a tiny bump now. :happydance: I have started buying to. I think i almost have everything i need apart from the cot and the pram :haha:

So is all good with you? :thumbup: cant believe how fast time is going. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Time is flying it doesn't seem that long ago we were just 4/5 weeks and panicking about pains and things, the 12 week mark seem like forever away then.

You have been busy only the cot and pram to get! Do you know what pram your getting? I like the Jane Slalom Pro but not 100% yet.

Wish I knew what I was having really want to start buying blue or pink things not seem that many nice unisex things.

Well away for lunch now (which will include a cake :haha:).

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

i have seen one on the mamas and papas website but no doubt ill change my mind by the time comes to getting it. :haha:

Im still getting pains and things but i know they are just strtching pains now so im tryin to worry less/. I have a doppler so get to hear the babies heart beat everday which is amazing. 

We are having a private gender scan i think so we can find the sex out sooner. Im dying to buy little cute dresses of boys things. The time will come round before we know it though. lol. 

Have a cake for me hun. I have eaten too much today dont think i can stomache any more :haha:

xxx


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Well finally after 7 weeks of being so so sick, exhausted and generally just feeling like crap, I'm back and feeling so much better thank god that stage is over, although the smell of certain things still gets to me and brushing my teeth can make me feel sick :shrug: strange I know.
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies can't believe how many of us there are due in October its amazing. I have only read over the last few pages and was almost in tears straight away reading about your loss Serenity81, I think you are amazing :hugs:.
> 
> Hi Laura so glad I'm back and able to catch up with how everyone is getting on, when's your 12 week scan or have you had it? I go for mine tomorrow can't wait :happydance:. Have you got much of a bump yet? I thought with this being my third I'd get big quite quick but theres really not that much there, I have lost quite a bit of weight with being sick so much but hey I'm not complaining :haha:.
> 
> Started buying things this week sterilizer, bottles, bibs, muslins, a cuski (baby comforter) and a few other little things, will leave the big stuff for now. I never kept anything from my previous two as that was supposed to be my family complete.
> 
> Great to be back.
> 
> Jo :flower:

Aww, thankyou so much, it is really really kind of you to say such a nice thing :hugs:
I am still pretty much the same with the smell thing, there are so many things that make me feel sick when I smell them, although it seems to be much worse first thing in the morning and sometimes my toothbrush has me gagging. Glad that you are feeling much better :flower:
I never kept anything from having my babies either; I have three already and my angel baby. My last one, my son, who is 4 was supposed to be the last baby but then I went and got all broody :dohh: so it has been back to the start with buying everything. My mother in law text me today and asked me if I had started buying anything yet and when I told her what I had bought she couldn't believe it. She said I was far too organised, but in my head you can never be too organised :haha:
Enjoy your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## EmandBub

Due October 6th!
How're all the other mama's doing? x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls 

Had my 12 wk scan today and am on :cloud9: Little bubs was v. lively and was waving at us, kicking and hiccuping and put on a real show for us! Am feeling a lot less anxious now and think I can finally start to get excited and regain some PMA! Forgot how amazing the later scans are as started to dispise the scan room as had such horrible experiences in them before and during mc. Had been having nightmares about it but there was no need as our sonographer was lovely and spent a lot of time with us explaining everything. She even cheekily gave us about 6 pics when we'd only paid for 3! :happydance: Good luck to everyone else with scans. Really pleased that your early scan went well AngelSerenity as know you were anxious and good luck for all the other lovely ladies due a scan over the next wk! Good luck for yours tomorrow Jo and yours on Tues Laura (think i got that right?!). 

Serenity just wanted to say how touched I was that you shared your story with us about your little girl and all the traditions you've kept up, you are truly amazing and I think the way you have dealt with things is v. brave and your daughter will thank you for it. The balloons comment was just gorgeous, I was making so much noise "aghh'ing" in front of OH that he made me read the post and then he even said how sad and yet lovely it was all at the same time. :flower: So sorry also to hear about your friend and her 20 yr battle with infertility. That's great that she can foster now, thank goodness! 

Congrats to all the newbies by the way. 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Finally got the biggest of baby expenses out of the way... A car! So glad because car shopping is sooooo exhausting!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Beaniebaby - great to hear you scan went so well sounds like baby put on a good show for you. 

OH is off work today since we've got our scan so thought I would get a lie-in but I'm just too excited to sleep. Hope my baby performs as well as yours did I'll let you know later. 

Stoneswife- wow that is a big purchase. 

Jo :flower:


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

Can you put me down for October 31st, pleeeease? :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies, I'm having a low couple of days as well as my nausea has kinda disappeared, find myself doubting if I have other symtoms now as well. Think my boobs are getting smaller again etc. Worried I've had another MMC but what can I do? Nothing, so like the rest of us in that crappy waiting game and feeling quite sorry for myself :-(

Don't even feel like getting out of bed today. Hopefully this wee mood will lift soon, never thought I would be praying and wishing to have my head stuck down the loo lol!

On a positive hopefully it's just a 'good' couple of days, i should be enjoying them instead of worrying! :wacko:

I pop in and out of November Sparklers as my date may get changed, they're all talking about baby names in there, makes it all seem so real, too scary for me yet I'm afraid. But out of curiosity who on here is already talking about them? Love hearing your ideas all the same lol...

Have a good day girls xo


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Had my 12 wk scan today and am on :cloud9: Little bubs was v. lively and was waving at us, kicking and hiccuping and put on a real show for us! Am feeling a lot less anxious now and think I can finally start to get excited and regain some PMA! Forgot how amazing the later scans are as started to dispise the scan room as had such horrible experiences in them before and during mc. Had been having nightmares about it but there was no need as our sonographer was lovely and spent a lot of time with us explaining everything. She even cheekily gave us about 6 pics when we'd only paid for 3! :happydance: Good luck to everyone else with scans. Really pleased that your early scan went well AngelSerenity as know you were anxious and good luck for all the other lovely ladies due a scan over the next wk! Good luck for yours tomorrow Jo and yours on Tues Laura (think i got that right?!).
> 
> Serenity just wanted to say how touched I was that you shared your story with us about your little girl and all the traditions you've kept up, you are truly amazing and I think the way you have dealt with things is v. brave and your daughter will thank you for it. The balloons comment was just gorgeous, I was making so much noise "aghh'ing" in front of OH that he made me read the post and then he even said how sad and yet lovely it was all at the same time. :flower: So sorry also to hear about your friend and her 20 yr battle with infertility. That's great that she can foster now, thank goodness!
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies by the way.
> 
> xxx

Aww, that is fantastic, huge congratulations :happydance: :happydance:
Brilliant that you had such a positive experience in a scanning room again and that you got a lovely sonographer. The one I had for my scan was very short and unwilling to answer any questions as she told me that a 12 week scan was purely for dating purposes of the foetus and nothing else! Oh yeah and to make sure the heart is beating she said! The midwife I had afterwards for my booking appointment was really lovely though and she had plenty of pma. I told her of the concerns I had been having and all about losing my daughter and she said that if I was worried at all for any reason, even if it seemed trivial to me then I had to call the hospital and ask them to see me because she would rather I go in than sit worrying for weeks until my next appointment. Have you any gut feelings as to what the sex is BeanieBaby?
And thanks again for your comments, I don't think I have been called so many nice things in my life and say thank you to your oh also. It has been very lovely of you both to say such nice things. I think it is important for my daughter to be able to discuss it with me and feel that it is okay to talk about her sister without fear of upsetting me. Don't get me wrong I have cried with her sometimes, sending the balloons off into the sky and sometimes she says she wishes that she had another sister here so as she didn't have to be on her own with her two annoying brothers. I think that is why she wants a sister so so badly this time, although she is a very loving, caring little girl and I know she will love the baby no matter what sex bubs is. 
And my friend found out she is getting to foster a 2 year old little boy, which she is absolutely over the moon about. xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

AngelSerenity said:


> Morning ladies, I'm having a low couple of days as well as my nausea has kinda disappeared, find myself doubting if I have other symtoms now as well. Think my boobs are getting smaller again etc. Worried I've had another MMC but what can I do? Nothing, so like the rest of us in that crappy waiting game and feeling quite sorry for myself :-(
> 
> Don't even feel like getting out of bed today. Hopefully this wee mood will lift soon, never thought I would be praying and wishing to have my head stuck down the loo lol!
> 
> On a positive hopefully it's just a 'good' couple of days, i should be enjoying them instead of worrying! :wacko:
> 
> I pop in and out of November Sparklers as my date may get changed, they're all talking about baby names in there, makes it all seem so real, too scary for me yet I'm afraid. But out of curiosity who on here is already talking about them? Love hearing your ideas all the same lol...
> 
> Have a good day girls xo

Aw hun, I really feel for you. I have been very anxious the last few days as I have no pregnancy symptoms at all and obviously can't feel bubs move yet, so I am finding it hard to believe that I am pregnant because it doesn't feel like it! Although my doppler came yesterday and I found bubs heartbeat on it last night so I have relaxed quite a bit since hearing that.
It is normal at your stage of pregnancy for symptoms to start disappearing, I have read loads of women on here say that their symptoms went away at 9 weeks, 10 weeks etc. I think it's different for everyone but I am sure it is nothing to worry about. We have been talking about baby names but haven't really firmly decided on anything as me and oh aren't quite agreeing on any xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Well had scan today and it went ok and even though my bladder was full it wasn't all that clear so I was asked to take a seat drink some more and she would try again in 10 mins, this time bubs was hiding behind my placenta making it even more difficult to see. According to my LMP I should be 12 wks 2 days but according to my scan I'm 13 wks 2 days which I just can't understand as I'm 100% of when my LMP was. If anyone can shed any light on this that would be great. Anyway we got 3 pics of which 1 is ok.

After scan saw mw then a doc who took yet more blood and listened for bubs heartbeat which she couldn't find, she said this was perfectly normal but think I would have been more reassured if I'd heard it. 

So according to scan my new due date will be 6 october all though I'm not convinced, guess I'll be moving to 2nd tri now. 

Jo


----------



## kaylz

DJBSCANNON said:


> Well had scan today and it went ok and even though my bladder was full it wasn't all that clear so I was asked to take a seat drink some more and she would try again in 10 mins, this time bubs was hiding behind my placenta making it even more difficult to see. According to my LMP I should be 12 wks 2 days but according to my scan I'm 13 wks 2 days which I just can't understand as I'm 100% of when my LMP was. If anyone can shed any light on this that would be great. Anyway we got 3 pics of which 1 is ok.
> 
> After scan saw mw then a doc who took yet more blood and listened for bubs heartbeat which she couldn't find, she said this was perfectly normal but think I would have been more reassured if I'd heard it.
> 
> So according to scan my new due date will be 6 october all though I'm not convinced, guess I'll be moving to 2nd tri now.
> 
> Jo

Good news about your scan. The dates are calculated based on your ovulation date, really (and therefore the date you conceived). Unless you ovulated on day 14 of your cycle then the date of your LMP is only of limited use. If you know your ovulation date, count back 14 days from that to give yourself a more accurate date rather than your LMP. From the scan, it sounds like you may have ovulated earlier than day 14 of your cycle (but I think the scans can be out by up to 5 days)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Kaylz - Thank you so much for that it makes a lot more sense now and I think you are right about me ovulating earlier in my cycle, god I was so confused earlier you have really helped :thumbup:.

Thank you.

Jo


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Can I be moved to the 6th October please.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks Serenity. So sorry to hear your sonographer was less forthcoming, its funny how some of them are like that, it really surprised us during our mc and at our 8 wk scan after my bleed this time how they can be so cold and insensitive sometimes. Its nice you had a good midwife though who sounded v. understanding about your completely understandable anxiety over your pregnancy after what happened with your daughter. 

Ah don't thank us, its true! Your daughter sounds lovely. I think its completely natural for her to be longing for a sis, here's hoping but like you say either way i'm sure you'll all be made up! I said he in the scan for ours actually and OH said she so not sure. Think I just said that as a slip of the tongue as have no idea really at this stage. We will find out this time around though as OH wanted to with our daughter but i didn't so we made a pact that we'd find out 2nd time around. Will you be finding out? 

AngelSerenity please try not to worry about your lack of symptoms mine did the same in the 10th and 11th wk then for some reason I was being sick this wk in my 12th wk and have had terrible nausea all evening again. So that could be the case and if it doesn't come back i'm sure all is fine just try to enjoy it. I know how hard it is though as i'm the same, not happy unless i'm feeling terrible as its great for reassurance. I think now i've had my 12 wk scan I can relax a bit but the anxiety will always be there! 

Congrats on your scan Jo. Sorry to hear your little beanie was playing hide and seek with you though, how frustrating! Sounds like you have a stubborn one in there, lol! Try not to worry about the dates, I know when I ov'd so would date myself more at 11 Oct, however they are using my LMP so due 8 Oct as the baby is actually measuring 5 days bigger than my ov dates so 6 Oct! I am sticking with the 8th like they've told me too. Are you tall? I am and so is my daughter so reckon it could just be that so i'm not going to worry. Its much nicer to be told you're further along than being put back, I was put back a whole wk with my daughter as I ov'd late apparently! Try not to worry about the HB too I hear its quite common for them not to find it, especially if your bubs was hiding behind the placenta, lol! I wanted my MW to try but she refused as said so many women come away feeling upset when they can't that it does more harm than good. They only listen for it from 16 wks. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks Charlie

Me and OH are tall so could be down to that I'll go with their dates anyway at least it means I'm closer to getting my 20wk scan can't wait for that.

Your scan picture is really good I'll try and attach the best one that we got its of baby looking straight out looks sort of Alien like :haha:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## laura6914

hey Jo so glad to hear the scan went well. i have a feeling my dates will be moved forward to as i ovulated on CD11 so going by that my de date will be with 8th but we shall see what happens on tueday at my scan. your scan picture is so cute.

Thanks for your well wished beaniebaby, yeah my scan is tuesay so will keep you updated. 

i havent read through the posts as its ony a quick one. im off work for 10 days so getting some decorating done. Hope everyone is well and beanies are ok. 

xxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Cool re dates, that's a good point re your next scan! :happydance: 

V. cute pic. I know what you mean about it not being as sharp but its a great profile, we didn't get any like that they were all side profiles. 

xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Just thought I'd pop in and wave goodbye briefly as I'm off to 2nd trimester.

See you there shortly & take care x


----------



## a_c

Could I please be added to 26. Oct - thankyou xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

kaylz said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Well had scan today and it went ok and even though my bladder was full it wasn't all that clear so I was asked to take a seat drink some more and she would try again in 10 mins, this time bubs was hiding behind my placenta making it even more difficult to see. According to my LMP I should be 12 wks 2 days but according to my scan I'm 13 wks 2 days which I just can't understand as I'm 100% of when my LMP was. If anyone can shed any light on this that would be great. Anyway we got 3 pics of which 1 is ok.
> 
> After scan saw mw then a doc who took yet more blood and listened for bubs heartbeat which she couldn't find, she said this was perfectly normal but think I would have been more reassured if I'd heard it.
> 
> So according to scan my new due date will be 6 october all though I'm not convinced, guess I'll be moving to 2nd tri now.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Good news about your scan. The dates are calculated based on your ovulation date, really (and therefore the date you conceived). Unless you ovulated on day 14 of your cycle then the date of your LMP is only of limited use. If you know your ovulation date, count back 14 days from that to give yourself a more accurate date rather than your LMP. From the scan, it sounds like you may have ovulated earlier than day 14 of your cycle (but I think the scans can be out by up to 5 days)Click to expand...

Or you could have went the other way? - ovulated late in your last cycle and what you thought was your AF was actually implantation bleeding? I chart and still can't understand my dates either if that helps lol. I ovulated on CD17 according to temp and OPK, yet had a negative test on 20DPO. I had 5 days of heavy spotting from CD35 which I just assumed was a light period due to my PCOS. So you can imagine how shocked I was to find out on CD58 I was actually pregnant! Bubs is measuring about 10 days behind if you take it from my LMP, MW said egg could have been floating about in there for a few more days. I've PCOS so expected to be a week behind as my cycles are on average 32-40 days, are your cycles regular?

We've probably pickled your head even more, sorry!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hope everybody is having a relaxing easter :flower:. Well I got my wish, nausea, emotions and tiredness back with avengence yesterday so I'm a bit more reassured things still going on :happydance:. Never been so glad to be sick lol :wacko:

Glad everybodies scans are going well 

Been looking at the bump pics thread, I ain't got one yet lol and jealous!!!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

AngelSerenity said:


> Or you could have went the other way? - ovulated late in your last cycle and what you thought was your AF was actually implantation bleeding? I chart and still can't understand my dates either if that helps lol. I ovulated on CD17 according to temp and OPK, yet had a negative test on 20DPO. I had 5 days of heavy spotting from CD35 which I just assumed was a light period due to my PCOS. So you can imagine how shocked I was to find out on CD58 I was actually pregnant! Bubs is measuring about 10 days behind if you take it from my LMP, MW said egg could have been floating about in there for a few more days. I've PCOS so expected to be a week behind as my cycles are on average 32-40 days, are your cycles regular?
> 
> We've probably pickled your head even more, sorry!

Hi AngelSerenity, couldn't have gone the other way as we were using contraception Jan was our first month of trying although I had been charting for a few months. A few days after my last AF I noticed some CM, the sign of ovulation, but thought it was too early looks like it could well have been, my cycles are pretty regular 28 - 30 days. 

My heads pickled with babybrain anyway so don't worry :haha: its all so confusing.

Glad you are feeling more reassured today you'll probably notice yours symptoms will ease off over the next week or two mine lasted until 12 wks and now I just have really sore boobs and still can't stand the smell of certain things.

Jo :flower:


----------



## juless

Just curious if anyone else here is showing early? I started around 6 weeks and now am wearing maternity pants and already getting a lot of stretch marks on my belly! People keep saying I must be having twins!


----------



## Twiglet

I am but that's because I had Caitlyn 8 months ago :lol:

Edit: Although I lost all my baby weight...the belly is back with a vengance but you can tell I'm pregnant :dohh: cue dirty looks from old ladies ;)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Glad you've got a bit of reassurance back with your symptoms returning AngelSerenity. 

Hi Juless. I've defo got a bump, feel I look more 16 wks than 13! I have put on 5lbs so far! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies, hope everyone had a happy easter weekend. 

Im showing to Got a cute little bump now. I have my scan tomorrow. so nervous and excited at the same time. cant wait to meet my little one but soo hoping that she is ok and there is nothing wrong.Ill post a pic when i get back so you can all meet him/her. 

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Ooo.... Good luck with the scan Laura - it's come round really quick :happydance:
Can't wait to see the pic! xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

i know time is flying. I was saying to phil last night. In just over 7 weeks, i will be half way through the preganancy, how weird does that sound? :hapydance:

xx


----------



## going_crazy

:shock: Never thought about being even close to halfway, but 7 weeks isn't far!! How have you been feeling? Most of my symptoms have eased over the last 2 days, but I still get really tired early evening!

I keep dipping my toe into 2nd tri, but not sure if I should go over there or not - I'm still an in-betweeny!!

xxxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Laura - good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:.

I have been posting in the October Bumpkin thread in 2nd tri but it seems really quite hopefully in a few weeks more ladies will have moved over.

My OH is on holiday today and we havent spoken since about yesteday lunchtime when he pissed me off :growlmad:. Grrr men can be so un-understanding.

Hope you all had a good easter.


----------



## juless

My belly muscles were really stretching yesterday and then my bellybutton started to hurt! It's better today, but still get this wierd electric kind of pain if I touch it! Feels like the nerves or something. So many odd things in pregnancy that no one ever tells you about!


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> hey ladies, hope everyone had a happy easter weekend.
> 
> Im showing to Got a cute little bump now. I have my scan tomorrow. so nervous and excited at the same time. cant wait to meet my little one but soo hoping that she is ok and there is nothing wrong.Ill post a pic when i get back so you can all meet him/her.
> 
> xxx

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, everything will be absolutely fantastic :happydance: I always get pre-scan nerves, mixed with excitement. The night before a scan is like being little and waiting for Father Christmas to come :haha: I couldn't stand the waiting anymore and have booked another private scan for next Monday. The doctor said when I phoned that it is better to come in and have my mind put at rest than sit for weeks worrying which isn't doing me or bubs any good. So I have only got another 6 days to go, lol. xxx


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Laura - good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:.
> 
> I have been posting in the October Bumpkin thread in 2nd tri but it seems really quite hopefully in a few weeks more ladies will have moved over.
> 
> My OH is on holiday today and we havent spoken since about yesteday lunchtime when he pissed me off :growlmad:. Grrr men can be so un-understanding.
> 
> Hope you all had a good easter.

Yeah, the thread in 2nd tri is still pretty quiet, I keep popping back over here because the people that I am used to talking to are still on this thread :haha: It will be better when everyone starts moving over. 
I laughed when I read the bit about your other half because me and my oh aren't talking either, he is just pissing me off just now, he really is. I told him not to talk to me until he has a long hard think about his attitude. Men really do not have a clue and are not understanding at all. Wish he could put himself in my shoes for a day


----------



## going_crazy

Grrrr.... Just need to let off steam (sorry in advance!)

I was merrily sitting quietly in my lounge while my DD's were playing in the garden, when I heard a moped outside my house.... Me being me had a quick look out, only to find a nice little drugs deal going on between 2 men and the man on the moped :growlmad:

It was over really quick and I had a mutter to myself about why do they have to do these things in public, when one of the two men who had started to walk away turned back and approached a woman (who lives opposite me).

I couldn't help but carry on watching and I stared in horror when the man grabbed the woman around her neck and snatched her necklaces :shock: :growlmad:

So there's me, dialling 999 while trying to remember a description, noting down the number plate of the moped, trying to remember where they were running to, calling my DD's in from the garden 'just on case' and generally flying around in a state of horror! 

So the police note down my ramblings and take my details and I see the woman (now with her husband) crying her eyes out and literally shaking.

Sorry for the rant, I just cannot believe that these things happen at 2:30pm on a monday afternoon, 2 minutes from where children are happily playing. It makes me scared to leave my house in a way, and I will definately not have any jewellary on display. 

xxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity81 - :haha: glad I'm mot the only one with man problems he's been going about like a child today not saying anything in a right huff and the thing is he'll stay like that until I bring it up. Your right I wish they could spend a day in our shoes. Think its going to be a long night :wacko:.


----------



## Serenity81

going_crazy said:


> Grrrr.... Just need to let off steam (sorry in advance!)
> 
> I was merrily sitting quietly in my lounge while my DD's were playing in the garden, when I heard a moped outside my house.... Me being me had a quick look out, only to find a nice little drugs deal going on between 2 men and the man on the moped :growlmad:
> 
> It was over really quick and I had a mutter to myself about why do they have to do these things in public, when one of the two men who had started to walk away turned back and approached a woman (who lives opposite me).
> 
> I couldn't help but carry on watching and I stared in horror when the man grabbed the woman around her neck and snatched her necklaces :shock: :growlmad:
> 
> So there's me, dialling 999 while trying to remember a description, noting down the number plate of the moped, trying to remember where they were running to, calling my DD's in from the garden 'just on case' and generally flying around in a state of horror!
> 
> So the police note down my ramblings and take my details and I see the woman (now with her husband) crying her eyes out and literally shaking.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I just cannot believe that these things happen at 2:30pm on a monday afternoon, 2 minutes from where children are happily playing. It makes me scared to leave my house in a way, and I will definately not have any jewellary on display.
> 
> xxxxx

Oh my god, that is absolutely shocking. It's disgusting what people do nowadays it really is. I was at a cash machine a few weeks ago when a drug addict stole money out of my coat pocket. She managed to do it by "accidentally" falling into me and she must have put her hand in my coat pocket. She said sorry and ran off. I instinctively put my hand in my pocket and my money was gone. I am too scared to carry a handbag now and dont take my purse out with me if I don't have to because there has been a spate of daylight robberies close to where I live. It's ridiculous and the sentence they get when they are caught is a joke. Sorry for your experience you've had, you must be a bit shaken and that poor poor woman. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Just been online and bought this https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_88_10751_-1_14055_72971_10001_14055 spending money always helps cheer me up especially when its OH's money :haha:.


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> :haha: glad I'm mot the only one with man problems he's been going about like a child today not saying anything in a right huff and the thing is he'll stay like that until I bring it up. Your right I wish they could spend a day in our shoes. Think its going to be a long night :wacko:.

That's what my oh is like. He wanders around in a childish huff and that gets on my nerves even more as he is supposed to be a grown adult not act like my four year old!! And he is expecting me to apologise, hmmm, somehow I don't think so as he is the one who is clearly in the wrong. I just try to stay out of his way but it's hard when there is an atmosphere.

Edit; That swing is absolutely gorgeous....so cute. That's partly what we have been arguing about. That I have bought absolutely everything for the baby so far and he hasn't paid for a thing. He keeps saying that he doesn't understand why I am in such a rush to get everything and that I should wait until closer to the time. I told him if it was left up to him then the baby wouldn't have anything by the time he/she is born.


----------



## juless

Bought myself a nice "Udder Cover" today! So happy to be preparing for the baby! :D


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well.

Laura -How did your scan go yesterday?

Jo :flower:


----------



## Serenity81

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is well. How did your scan go yesterday Laura? xxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi girls ,

I am due october the 21st.

Im new to this so go easy on me lol Im 11 weeks and 5 days now so excited to get to the 12 week mark even though i havnt had a letter for my scan date yet :( getting really impatient now has anyone else had to wait ? I suppose it could be worse because i did get to hear the hearbeat at 10 weeks which was lovely and put my mind to rest 

are you all over the sickness yet ? i cant wait for mine to go hehe


----------



## laura6914

hey girls. here is our little bean. Due date has been brought forward to the 8th October so could the list be updated please? :thumbup:

Scan was amazing. she was hicuping, and moving around. Just perfect. 

not sure if anyone knows about the nub theory but if you do what are your guesses? We are guessing girl!

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful baby, Laura! I'd guess girl too...although I'm horrible at the whole nub business.

Ugh, I had a full week of no nausea..and it's back today :( Rawr! Thought I lucked out and that stage was over!


----------



## Steffyxx

Aww that is a lovely pic laura :) really clear


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> View attachment 73801
> 
> 
> hey girls. here is our little bean. Due date has been brought forward to the 8th October so could the list be updated please? :thumbup:
> 
> Scan was amazing. she was hicuping, and moving around. Just perfect.
> 
> not sure if anyone knows about the nub theory but if you do what are your guesses? We are guessing girl!
> 
> xxx

Awww, so so cute. That is fantastic that your scan went well, bubs is gorgeous. I am no expert at the nub theory but I am guessing girl. And your date has been brought forward aswell, which is great. You will soom be in second tri :happydance: Congrats again xxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

What is the nub theory ? or am i just being thick lol ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scan picture Laura, I've changed your stalk to a pink on the other October thread now! :lol:

Steffy here is some info on nub - https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## juless

I finally got my appointment for my first ultrasound! May 31st! I guess if I want a picture I need to pay $17 and wait a week for it..  I'm not sure if I need to do it though since I'll be making an appointment for a 3D ultrasound as well and getting pictures from it. They only give us one ultrasound our whole pregnancy here and refuse to tell you the gender. I have to pay $150 to get a 3D one done so I can find out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks!!

My midwife called today, I have my home appointment on Wednesday.

Anyone know what they do at this appointment?


----------



## Serenity81

brunettebimbo said:


> That sucks!!
> 
> My midwife called today, I have my home appointment on Wednesday.
> 
> Anyone know what they do at this appointment?

Sorry hun, I have no idea as we do things differently up here. I have never had a midwife come to the house, would love it if it was done that way but I have to go to my hospital for midwife appointments and only get to see one at the hospital twice during my pregnancy providing there are no complications, the rest of my care is done through my gp surgery and I don't have any choice about it :nope: xx


----------



## BabyShoes

:happydance: Hi there, I am due on the 27th of oct. Having my 2nd scan today:thumbup:


----------



## ~chipper~

BabyShoes said:


> :happydance: Hi there, I am due on the 27th of oct. Having my 2nd scan today:thumbup:

I'm due on the 27th as well!! How'd the scan go yesterday?


----------



## gemalems

Hi i'm due on the 31st can you add me please


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi guys can you add an angel to my name on the 28th. 

I am heartbroken. Second angel in 6 mths. 12wk scan showed baby had died about 8-9wks. Around the time I had a bad stomach Virus..not saying this is why but who knows why this happens. Booked in for tomorrow at hospital as body still not recognised miscarriage. 

Happy 5-6 mths for the rest of you xxxx


----------



## ~chipper~

^^^
:hugs:


----------



## juless

sunshinegirl, so sorry for your loss. :(

I was so sick a few days ago with a migrane. Had a bit of a headache again today too.. I hope it's just the hormones and nothing bad!


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm so sorry sunshine girl. :hug:


----------



## trumpetbum

I think my sickness may have passed, 14 weeks tomorrow!!! Hope I'm not speaking too soon.


----------



## tinkerbel

please can u change my dates to the 24th october please thank you after my scan they added 3 days :( gutted but so happy to the little one moving around :)


----------



## nickynoonoo

Hey ladies mind if I join? :thumbup:

Im due 31st Oct, nearly made it to 12 weeks after 3 consecutive M/C's, so still nrevous! 

i have got my nuchal scan booked for monday and am really scared, hope with all my heart all is ok (i am 38, OH is 43, this would be his first and probably only as will be my 3rd CSection).

Anybody had any nuchal experience? I will read through past posts but there are so many lol!!

Thank you in anticipation, hope to chat more with you all xx


----------



## juless

So happy to be past the 13 week mark! I'm feeling much better and super hungry all of the time now! My belly is getting so big! Lots of stretch marks already!


----------



## a_c

I need to move to 31st!


----------



## Wriggley

how are all my fellow octoberlings feeling?

im feeling a bit down about my blood tests:(


----------



## leigh75

Hello, can you change my due date to the 22nd oct please (was the 24th, and its been put back 2 days).....cheers...:happydance:


----------



## shyfox1988

hiya can you remove me from the 17th please been put back in date by 3 weeks so, off over to november sparklers xXx


----------



## mummymoo2be

havent been on here since before 1st scan but can now confirm baby is due on 17th October


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hi, I'm new to the site! Um so I'm 24 weeks and 4 days, Due Oct. 25, expecting a baby boy!


----------



## chelleb2

Hello :) I'm due 24th oct and just found out I'm having a girl <3

are you not 23+6 (once it turns midnight lol) Caseycakes? X


----------

